# Mid-Atlantic Dendro Society



## dmartin72

Hello All!

I have been bitten by PDFs! Although I'm just a beginner, I am learning fast. That being said, I would like to learn a lot more and quicker! In order to facilitate this learning curve, I have been talking to *MANY* DC metro area froggers to have an occasional get together. Including me, 18 are interested. Are you interested? Evenings work best. This is going to be the most difficult thing to do...select a date where most of us can attend. It would be a good way to trade, sell, group buys and discuss PDFs. Outside of that, here is a list of some possible topics (please feel free to add to this list):

1. Producing specific care sheets for every frog owned by members.
2. Breeding frogs.
3. Vivariums.
a. work shop - "How to construct a vivariums."
4. Plants.
5. Group buys (i.e., FCA acrylic tanks for under $100.00 - still in the works).
6. Husbandry and Diseases.
7. Food - who has had success with what.
8. Conservation (Sustaining the hobby).
9. Trades
10. Auction

We already have the site of our first two meetings:

1. Scott Menigoz (smenigoz)
2. Mike (Dunner97074)
3. Sean Stewart (seanstew)
*All three of the above have already graciously volunteered their place. Let me know if you want to host one!?!?

Here is the current list: 

1. David Martin (dmartin72) 
2. Sean Stewart (seanstew) 
3. Scott Menigoz (smenigoz) 
4. JustinYeager (yeager) 
5. Richard SInes (tuthelimit) 
6. Yuri (Yuri)
7. Scott (dartsanddragons)
8. Van Robinson (Van) 
9. Tim (TimsViv)
10. Mike (Dunner97074)
11. Josh (JoshKaptur)
12. Nia (nana_enes)
13. Sue Frederick (mmunchkins)
14. Corey Wickliffe (KeroKero)
15. Damon Kraft (4thecrue)
16. Dawn Griffith (Dawn)
17. Nick Morin (NickMorin)
18. Jared Johnson (Jared J)
*Please add yourself to the list if you are interested*


----------



## dmartin72

PM me the following:

1. Name
2. Address
3. Phone number
4. E-mail address


----------



## dmartin72

*First Class Aquatics (custom acrylic vivariums)*

It's only obvious that I am going to need a frog room. I'll start things off by asking who would be interested in Paul's custom acrylic tanks from First Class Aquatics. They will be less than $100.00 and I will probably get 4-5. We should be able to get a significant discount with a group buy. Also, I might be willing to make a trip over to Mentor, OH 44060 to save us all on the shipping. Who's interested?

Check it out:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3426&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## JoshKaptur

Just wanted to post an objection to Sunday mornings. I would prefer any evening, even if it is a weekday. I teach a high school sunday school class and almost never miss it. If I'm the only church-goer, so be it... but I suspect I'm not.

No offense taken if that is what is best for everyone else.

Josh


----------



## dmartin72

Let's cross Sunday mornings off the potential days!

Keep PMing me those vitals so that I can continue to compile a list. Also, I would like this thread to become an area for us to come up with an agenda and appoint people to discuss specific topics!


----------



## yuri

*custom acrylic tank*

I would be interested in some acrylic tanks. Hopefully this will be after the holiday season, sometime in 2005?

Yuri


----------



## dmartin72

At the rate that Paul is going and the demand...that sounds about right. I hope really early 2005.


----------



## Guest

I do not need any new tanks, but thanks a lot anyway. Any weeknight is good for me, or anytime on the weekend, except for Sunday night. Also, could we try to not schedule get-togethers on herp show days?
sue


----------



## Guest

Help David and Mike find a name:

1. Mid Atlantic Dendro Den (MADD)
2. DC Metro Froggers (Sounds like a baseball team)
3. DelMarVa Dendro Den (like AAA, but DDD)


----------



## Dunner97074

4. Chesapeake Dendro Club (CDC)

Mike


----------



## dmartin72

Let's come up with names and start a poll!?!?

5. Chesapeake Dendro Den
6. DC Metro Dendro Group
7. DelMarVa Dendro Group
8. Chesapeake Dendro Group


----------



## JoshKaptur

> possible topics (please feel free to add to this list):
> 
> 1. Producing specific care sheets for every frog owned by members.
> 2. Breeding frogs.
> 3. Vivariums.
> a. work shop - "How to construct a vivariums."
> 4. Plants.
> 5. Group buys (i.e., FCA acrylic tanks for under $100.00 - still in the works).
> 6. Husbandry and Diseases.
> 7. Food - who has had success with what.
> 8. Conservation (Sustaining the hobby).
> 9. Trades
> 10. Auction


Now call me anti-intellectual (and I am not), but I feel a risk in over-formalizing these events... at least every one of them. Just as enjoyable (and a lot less work) is hanging out and talking frogs over a few drinks and some snacks.

Josh


----------



## Guest

I definitely agree, I think starting very basic and meeting a few times a year and then building it up if it's desirable is a much better idea. I'm already getting nervous about going if there's so many things going on and so often. No one wants to drive up here, but conversely if it's a monthly thing I doubt I'll make it much there.
j


----------



## dmartin72

I'm as "anti-intellectual" as they come. Did you see my avatar (I don't even know what that means). We should definitely keep this stuff all very informal. I do frogs to escape the hectic world around me. If you can't make it, catch the next "informal meeting" whenever that might be. The more meetings we have, the more likely you will be able to actually get to one. When I originally started thinking about this, I had only a few people in mind. It just seems like there is a lot of demand for this. From my experience in aquarium clubs, there is a lot of chatting about nothing, which is great in and of itself. We could set up a really informal guideline of what to chat about informally!

I think it would be really cool to have an informal workshop on how to build a vivarium. I for one am better at learning when I see this first hand. Plus you get to have everyone's input on different ways of doing things, which allows us to pick and choose the right way for you. Trading frogs...selling frogs...auctioning high demand frogs...this all sounds like it fills a void that many are lookinf for.

This is not a sermon just a thought (I heard that on the radio so I had to say it).

David 



JoshKaptur said:


> possible topics (please feel free to add to this list):
> 
> 1. Producing specific care sheets for every frog owned by members.
> 2. Breeding frogs.
> 3. Vivariums.
> a. work shop - "How to construct a vivariums."
> 4. Plants.
> 5. Group buys (i.e., FCA acrylic tanks for under $100.00 - still in the works).
> 6. Husbandry and Diseases.
> 7. Food - who has had success with what.
> 8. Conservation (Sustaining the hobby).
> 9. Trades
> 10. Auction
> 
> 
> 
> Now call me anti-intellectual (and I am not), but I feel a risk in over-formalizing these events... at least every one of them. Just as enjoyable (and a lot less work) is hanging out and talking frogs over a few drinks and some snacks.
> 
> Josh
Click to expand...


----------



## dmartin72

Sean Stewart http://www.herpetologic.net has added his name and place as a meeting site! I have personally seen his place...wow, what a professional set-up. Cool snakes too. Sean my Luecs are doing fantastic by the way!

We are up to 18 groupies!


----------



## Guest

My thoughts are if I have to drive 2-3 hours for it, I'd rather have it be less often so when I do make it, more people are likely to make it there as well. However, if you do make it monthly, maybe I'll just catch the ones at a location of interest, or when it's convenient. The thing for me is I hit 2 of the 3 tolls on 95 from where I am to Florida just to go to MD, so each trip will cost me over $10 in tolls as well as gas and time. I'm definitely up for the community building, and I'm so glad it's been catching on, I just feel I should explain my hesitation. The Philly thing is great for me as it's not that far and there are no tolls (and I can hit up the lab on the way and justify the trip). I just think it would be a shame to segregate the different groups that are so close. I was hoping maybe 4 times a year we could combine the two groups, two down South, two up North.
j


----------



## dmartin72

That was my hesitation for going to the Philly group...too far. Hence the DC area meeting. However, we could have a quarterly combined meeting (Philly and DC and everyone in between)?


----------



## Guest

Well as per my previous post, I was hoping for quarterly, but I guess we'll just have to see what other people want. 
j


----------



## TimsViv

A good meeting place would be Baltimore, even at NAIB.

Tim


----------



## dmartin72

National Aquarium in Baltimore would be cool (great frog exhibit), but rather expensive. Sean Stewart used to work there so maybe he still has connections. Who in Baltimore wants to volunteer their place? Don't forget we have 3 others (1. Scott Menigoz (smenigoz) - Frederick, MD, 2. Mike (Dunner97074) - Columbia?, MD & 3. Sean Stewart (seanstew) - Columbia?, MD) who have already already graciously volunteered their homes. Also, let's talk dates. Maybe we could meet one week or weekend following Thanksgiving holiday.

David



TimsViv said:


> A good meeting place would be Baltimore, even at NAIB.
> 
> Tim


----------



## JoshKaptur

Just FYI re: NAIB... admission on friday nights after 5:00pm is only $5. Normal adult admission is $18.

Josh


----------



## dmartin72

Now that's reasonable!


----------



## dmartin72

*Let's Meet*

Hello all,

Mike (Dunner97074) and I (dmartin72) are trying to put together dates for our first meeting. Mike suggested Sunday, Dec. 12th @ 7PM or Friday, Dec. 17th.

Follow this thread:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4047



> Hey, we've gotten positive feedback from 20 folks. So I was trying to move ahead with the planning of our first get together. I was looking for feedback on possible dates to see numbers of folks. so here goes...
> Sun. Dec. 12, 7pm or Fri. Dec. 17, 7 pm. Please let me know via pm or e-mail ([email protected]).
> 
> Mike


----------



## dmartin72

Sean Stewart of http://www.herpetologic.net/ has chimed in for Friday, Dec. 17th! I'll second that date. 



> Hi David,
> 
> Thanks for putting the time into organizing this union of frog minds and hearts. My work schedule is very rough so I do not know how many meetings I will be able to attend, at least until my new contract starts in July 2005. For December, I am unavailable for the 12th but could attend the 17th most likely. Rock on!
> 
> Sean


----------



## dmartin72

Yuri has chimed in for either date, which I'm thinking is starting to lean towards Friday, Dec. 17th.



> Hi David,
> 
> Either date/time combos work for me.
> 
> Thanks for doing this!
> 
> Yuri


----------



## dmartin72

Eve has chimed in for Friday, Dec. 17th



> Friday sounds great - I will keep my fingers crossed! Thanks David and it was nice to "meet" you! Have a great evening!
> 
> Eve


----------



## SMenigoz

Any thoughts as to where we'll be meeting?


----------



## dmartin72

We are going to have it at Mike's (Dunner97074) place in Columbia, MD on Friday, December 17th @ 7PM! I really hope to see you again there.



SMenigoz said:


> Any thoughts as to where we'll be meeting?


----------



## Dunner97074

Hello all,
I have a problem. I will not be able to host the Dec. get together. I have a family obligation I was just made aware of. 
I apologize as I was very much looking forward to this. If there is anyone else who would be willing to step up and host the first party I will coordinate it and communicate with you the logistics. Again, I apologize, I will host the next one.
Please Let me know if you'd be willing to host.
Mike
[email protected]

RSVP YES so far:
1. mmunchkins
2. Yuri
3. Dave in DC
4. Nana_enes
5. tuthelimit
6. me (dunner97074)

RSVP No so far:
1. Mikeshrom
2. dartsanddragons

No Response Yet:
1. stevebonheim
2. Dawn
3. Jared J
4. JoshKaptur
5. 4thecure
6. smenigoz
7. NickMorin
8. TimsVivs
9. Van
10. SeanStew
11. KeroKero
12. Yeager


----------



## JoshKaptur

I forget who, but I RSVP-ed Yes to one of you.


----------



## KeroKero

I won't be able to do Dec 17th, already have plans.


----------



## TimsViv

Do we have an update?

Tim


----------



## SMenigoz

TimsViv said:


> Do we have an update?
> 
> Tim


With Mike's prior engagement, the 17Dec get together appears to be in limbo. Unless someone else chooses to volunteer, I'd be willing to offer my house for this date. I admit that I've never had a group of fellow froggers over at the same time and I don't have a clue about what's supposed to happen, but if all we need is a location and a common interest, I'm sure it would work out. My only request would be that it start earlier than 7:00 pm... my very understanding wife says that she'd be willing to pick up sodas and munchies. If this is agreeable, directions to follow. I live in Frederick, MD.
Thoughts?
Scott


----------



## dmartin72

Hey Scott...how are you?

I second your house as the site for the meeting...although you have to watch out for the *LARGE* wild cats roaming his home as well as the geckos. How is the traffic on Friday night? Scott, I'd be willing to help out. Anyway, I think the first meeting will be very informal, like a meet and greet! From there we can structure it to cover certain topics of interest. I think we should do a pot luck type of thing so that everyone pitches in with some food.

Sounds good,

David

*PS I think people should start to list what types of frogs, plants and frog food they have for sale/trade to know what to bring.*



SMenigoz said:


> With Mike's prior engagement, the 17Dec get together appears to be in limbo. Unless someone else chooses to volunteer, I'd be willing to offer my house for this date. I admit that I've never had a group of fellow froggers over at the same time and I don't have a clue about what's supposed to happen, but if all we need is a location and a common interest, I'm sure it would work out. My only request would be that it start earlier than 7:00 pm... my very understanding wife says that she'd be willing to pick up sodas and munchies. If this is agreeable, directions to follow. I live in Frederick, MD.
> Thoughts?
> Scott


----------



## Dunner97074

Scott,
No need to make special preparations, Dawn has volunteered her place (in Elkridge) for the get together. I'll be sending out an update e-mail to the group later tonight.
Mike


----------



## Dunner97074

Hello everyone!

Good news, Dawn has stepped up and offered her humble abode for our first get together. As far as frog items people plan on bringing please let me know and I will pass it along and also post on the Dendroboard. As far as people items, we'll make it pot luck for snacks. I plan on bringing plates, cups, utensils and (6) ice cold adult beverages (for me). 
If you have not yet RSVP'd please let me know so we can get another head count. If you are still undecided let me know that as well.
[email protected] 

Here is the list so far:

Yes
Dawn - your gracious host
Dunner97074 - springtail cultures if anyone is interested
mmunchkins
Yuri - may bring vents
JoshKaptur
Dave in DC
nana_enes
tuthelimit
DaveWillmore
NickMorin

No
Dartsanddragons
KeroKero
MikeShrom

Unknown
StevenBonheim
Jared J
4thecrue
smenigoz
TimsVivs
Van
SeanStew
Yeager-Maybe w/beetle

I look forward to hearing from you (all of you). Directions will be forwarded soon.

Mike


----------



## dmartin72

seanstew will be attending and bringing the following:

1. DENDROBATIDAE-POISON FROGS- The fantastic Journey through Ecuador, Peru and Colombia by Siegfried P. Christmann. 788 pages, 3 volume set with 100's of pictures. Covers Dendrobatids from these regions but takes it a step further with additional images on habitats, regions and other fauna and flora. Pictures and descriptions of the Epipedobates tricolor morphs and behavior, the Quinquevitattus group (imitator, ventrimaculatus, fantasticus, intermedius, amazonicus, duellmani, reticulatus, lamasi, variabilis, etc) and the Histrionicus group as well. A wonderful departure from other publications on dart frogs! Photos of very rare frogs! English and German versions available. The author has agreed to donate part of the proceeds to amphibian conservation programs at the Atlanta Botanical Garden. Price will be $210

2. Frogs - I'm sure he'll lest us know what type soon!

3. FF cultures (hydei and melanogaster)

4. Some food/drink - TBA

5. If he has time, he may bring some photos and video to share.


----------



## TimsViv

Date?
Time?
Locaton?
Directions?

It sounds like fun. I will do my best to make it, but cannot commit at this point.

Mike and David - Thanks for all of your work to get the ball rolling.

Tim


----------



## dmartin72

Mike or Dawn will follow with the Location and directions, but the date and time are still Dec. 17th (Friday) @ 7 pm.

Tim, we're still a few weeks away so I hope you can make it!

David



TimsViv said:


> Date?
> Time?
> Locaton?
> Directions?
> 
> It sounds like fun. I will do my best to make it, but cannot commit at this point.
> 
> Mike and David - Thanks for all of your work to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Tim


----------



## Dunner97074

Here is the list so far: 

Yes 
Dawn - your gracious host 
Dunner97074 - springtail cultures if anyone is interested 
mmunchkins 
Yuri - may bring vents 
JoshKaptur 
Dave in DC 
nana_enes 
tuthelimit 
DaveWillmore 
NickMorin
smenigoz
SeanStew - FF Cultures and DENDROBATIDAE-POISON FROGS- The 
fantastic Journey through Ecuador, Peru and Colombia by Siegfried P. Christmann


No 
Dartsanddragons 
KeroKero 
MikeShrom
Van 
Jared J 

Unknown 
StevenBonheim 
TimsVivs 

Maybe
Yeager- w/beetle 
4thecrue
Ed

I look forward to hearing from you (all of you). Directions will be forwarded soon. 

Mike

Quote from SeanStew:
I am planning on attending the MAD club! I plan to bring FF cultures (hydei and melanogaster), a few copies DENDROBATIDAE-POISON FROGS- The fantastic Journey through Ecuador, Peru and Colombia by Siegfried and Christmann, and probably some frogs. If you could give the group a heads up that they can get FF cultures and/or this "must-have" book on Dec 17th that would be great. This way I will know how many I need to bring. A brief description and cost of the book is below. It rocks! If I have time, I may bring some photos and video to share. Also, let me know what food or drink needs to be brought. Thanks!

Sean

DENDROBATIDAE-POISON FROGS- The fantastic Journey through Ecuador, Peru and Colombia by Siegfried P. Christmann. 788 pages, 3 volume set with 100's of pictures. Covers Dendrobatids from these regions but takes it a step further with additional images on habitats, regions and other fauna and flora. Pictures and descriptions of the Epipedobates tricolor morphs and behavior, the Quinquevitattus group (imitator, ventrimaculatus, fantasticus, intermedius, amazonicus, duellmani, reticulatus, lamasi, variabilis, etc) and the Histrionicus group as well. A wonderful departure from other publications on dart frogs! Photos of very rare frogs! English and German versions available. The author has agreed to donate part of the proceeds to amphibian conservation programs at the Atlanta Botanical Garden. Price will be $210.


----------



## Ed

I don't know yet but I may be able to make it. 

I may have some cuttings from my terraria and possibly a couple of large cuttings from Jewel Orchids (L. discolor) for trade if I get there. 

If I can make it I should be able to bring some snacks.....

Ed 

Ed Kowalski


----------



## KeroKero

My plans have changed and I *might* actually be able to make it. I'm not going to be brining anything.


----------



## dmartin72

I'm glad to hear that you might make it!


----------



## Guest

Folks,

As a newcomer to vivariums and dart frogs I have nothing to trade, but I am happy to pay for whatever plants or other items you may bring for sale.

Dave Willmore


----------



## Dunner97074

Here is an updated list so far: 

Yes 
Dawn - your gracious host 
Dunner97074 - springtail cultures if anyone is interested 
mmunchkins 
Yuri - may bring vents 
JoshKaptur 
Dave in DC 
nana_enes 
tuthelimit 
DaveWillmore 
NickMorin 
smenigoz 
SeanStew - FF Cultures and DENDROBATIDAE-POISON FROGS- The 
fantastic Journey through Ecuador, Peru and Colombia by Siegfried P. Christmann 


No 
Dartsanddragons 
MikeShrom 
Van 
Jared J 

Unknown 
StevenBonheim 
TimsVivs 

Maybe 
Yeager- w/beetle 
4thecrue 
Ed 
KeroKero 

I look forward to hearing from you (all of you). Directions will be forwarded soon. 

Mike


----------



## Dunner97074

Hello all,
I hope everyone is well on their way to being prepared for the coming holidays. Our first meeting of the Mid-Atlantic Dendro Club is 11 days away. When Dave and I came up with an area group I thought it would work but the response has been awesome. We've even picked up a few out of area folks for our first get together. This should be really awesome to put a face to a name, share frog stories/experiences, sell frogs/plants/etc. Those of you who RSVP'd "no" there's still time to change your mind and join us. If you can't, we'll understand but won't let you live it down.....
So what are the details? 
Where? Elkridge, MD
When? December 17, 2004
Time? 7:00 p.m.
What to bring? Yourself, some food to share(snacks, drinks, whatever), frogs if you've got 'em, plants if you've got 'em, books to sell/trade and pics of your frogs and viv. 

Dawn, our gracious host, has requested that if anyone (Sean et al.) plans to bring a VHS tape to view to let me know so she can bring home her VHS Player. DVDs are fine.
Dawn also has a friendly Golden Retriever so don't be shocked there is a big cute Golden looking for attention.
So far here is a list of folks:
Yes:
Dawn - your gracious host 
Dunner97074 - Jewels of the Rainforest Book
mmunchkins 
Yuri - may bring vents 
JoshKaptur 
Dave in DC 
nana_enes 
tuthelimit 
DaveWillmore 
NickMorin 
smenigoz 
SeanStew - FF Cultures and DENDROBATIDAE-POISON FROGS-
KeroKero

No: 
Dartsanddragons 
MikeShrom 
Van 
Jared J
StevenBonheim 

Maybe: 
Yeager- w/beetle 
4thecrue 
Ed 
Matt Mirabello
Joel & Connie Small
TimsVivs 

I look forward to seeing all of you in a little over a week! Contact me if you have change of plans or plan to bring anything else.
Mike (Dunner97074)


----------



## KeroKero

WOAH..... ok...... so 9 out of 10 I'm going to be there LOL. Considering my best friends lives one street down, I'm just gonna crash at her place! Actually, she's shown a lot of interest in the froggies, so she might come with for a bit (and if she gets bored, she's only a block away!). So take me off the maybe list, I'm gonna be there.


----------



## SMenigoz

Looking forward to the wealth of knowledge shared by my fellow Maryland area froggers! 
I just cleaned up my azureus 100gal tank and will be bringing a bag of creeping fig cuttings for whoever wants it. This stuff grows like weeds (for me anyways) and can be trained to grow up walls-- I can't even see my background anymore!
Regards,
Scott Menigoz


----------



## Dunner97074

I for one am bringing a cooler for cuttings, food (people and frogs), and hopefully to bring home frogs. I need an excuse to set up my 20 gal.


----------



## Guest

*Change No to Yes*

Wife's party got moved so I will be in attendence. Will be coming down 95 from Harford Co. if anyone needs a ride.


----------



## dmartin72

Ed said:


> If I can make it I should be able to bring some snacks.....
> 
> Ed
> 
> Ed Kowalski


Ed will bring snacks provided they don't get eaten on trip down from Jersey!


----------



## dmartin72

Scott (SMenigoz),

If you want to share a ride, you can park your car at my place. I am picking up Natalia (nana_enes) in Bethesda. I have room for one more spot in my car if anyone else lives in the Gaithersburg, Rockville or Bethesda area and wants a lift.

Let me know!


----------



## Dunner97074

Wow, we're up to 15! Anyone else bringing something frogs oriented? If so Let me know. As for the forwarded e-amil from Matt, you need to let him know if you are interested in any of his frogs, if not he won't bring 'em. And remember that a lot of folks won't ship in the winter so this could be a good time to get 'em.

So far here is a list of folks: 
Yes: 
Dawn - your gracious host 
Dunner97074 - Jewels of the Rainforest Book, springtail cultures (maybe)
mmunchkins 
Yuri - may bring vents 
JoshKaptur 
Dave in DC 
nana_enes 
tuthelimit 
DaveWillmore 
NickMorin 
smenigoz 
SeanStew - FF Cultures, some frogs and DENDROBATIDAE-POISON FROGS- 
KeroKero 
Van 
Joshua_Delancey

No: 
Dartsanddragons 
MikeShrom 
Jared J 
StevenBonheim 

Maybe: 
Yeager- w/beetle 
4thecrue 
Ed 
Matt Mirabello-Frogs (if you order them) and frog food 
Joel & Connie Small 
TimsVivs


----------



## dmartin72

Mike and all,

If you have any to spare, I would like to buy some of your Springtail cultures. Anyone else have termites? I have one frog who is not growing as fast and is a little on the skinny side that might benefit from another food source. Also, I would like to get several different food varieties for my frogs. So if anyone has anything else interesting; list it and bring!

Thanks,


----------



## dmartin72

Van, Corey and friend,

Good to hear that you all can make it. This area is hopping with great froggers and I'm really excited to meet everyone who is coming. Ouch...is there something hanging from my mouth because that was cheesy! Speaking of food, what the heck is everyone bringing? I think everyone should post what they are bringing, if at all (no biggie if you don't), so that no one brings the same thing. I'll start it off:

1. David (dmartin72) - 1 case of Pennsylvannia's finest beer (Yuengling - mix of Black & Tan, Lager & Porter).
2. Mike (Dunner97074) - plates, cups, utensils and (6) ice cold adult beverages (for me).
3. Nia (nana_enes) - tortilla chips and salsa.
4. Ed (Ed) - half eaten snacks leftover from Jersey roadtrip - just kidding.
5. Dave Willmore - some sodas, some beers, some chips and conversation.

See you all soon!


----------



## Dunner97074

Dave,
I'm hoping the springtail cultures will be going by next Friday, I can check on my termite spot but I doubt there are any left, it's gotten too cold and the go under ground but I'll look. That's how I met Dawn, I gave her termites to help one of her frogs pull through a tough time. Mt termite culture is really slow to produce but I'll let ya know.
Mike


----------



## jbeetle

LOL  
I just saw this: _"Yeager- w/beetle"_
I guess I am for trade or sale, or just an extension of Yeager lol. I am not sure I could actually attend, as I am suppose to be working all that day... but we'll see.


----------



## Guest

I have Golden Hydei and Turkish Gliders. I am going to make the cultures up tonight or tomorrow. I have some springtails but I do not want to part with my entire container. I can give you half and you can add more supersoil later. I also have Rice Flour Beetles. If anyone is interested let me know so I can make enough cultures. 

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## dmartin72

Dawn,

Thanks! I'm interested in all your food sources (golden hydei, turkish gliders and rice flour beetles, which I have never used. I don't want to take your springtails, but maybe someone else has them. Mike is trying to get some going right now. All I need is one culture of everything to get me going!

David



Dawn said:


> I have Golden Hydei and Turkish Gliders. I am going to make the cultures up tonight or tomorrow. I have some springtails but I do not want to part with my entire container. I can give you half and you can add more supersoil later. I also have Rice Flour Beetles. If anyone is interested let me know so I can make enough cultures.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dawn


----------



## Guest

David,

I will give you half the springtails. The culture I have is fairly large and is established. I won't be needing the springtails again until I get my large tank up and running again. It will probably be a while so they will have time to replenish themselves. 

Dawn


----------



## dmartin72

Thanks Dawn!


----------



## Guest

I'll bring some sodas, some beers and some chips to get the conversations going. I'd love to buy frogs from people but my viv is still a ways away from being ready and right now I'd better practice on food organism culture, not frog culture.

I'll be purchasing any and every live food that anyone cares to bring. 

Dave Willmore


----------



## dmartin72

Yuri,

How much are your vents going for?

David


----------



## Dunner97074

Dave,
I'm in the opposite situation, how about you buy me frogs this way you can give into the tempation to buy them.  
Mike


----------



## dmartin72

Mike and Dave,

I think that is a great idea. Mr. Willmore can buy the frogs and we'll borrow them until they breed. Afterwhich, we'll help stock his 500 gallon tank! :shock: All kidding aside, there is going to be a wide variety of frog food!

See you both at the meeting!


----------



## dmartin72

We have quitely hit the 20 people mark for our gathering! I think people are going to get hungry. Help feed a frogger and bring some goodies!

Updated People Food Menu:

1. David (dmartin72) - 1 case of Pennsylvannia's finest beer (Yuengling - mix of Black & Tan, Lager & Porter).
2. Mike (Dunner97074) - plates, cups, utensils and (6) ice cold adult beverages (for me).
3. Nia (nana_enes) - tortilla chips and salsa.
4. Ed (Ed) - half eaten snacks leftover from Jersey roadtrip - just kidding.
5. Dave Willmore - some sodas, some beers, some chips and conversation.
6. Josh (JoshKaptur) - 3 large pizzas: 1 of each: cheese, peperoni, pineapple. I will also bring a few beers.
7. Joel & Connie - deviled eggs.
8. Sue (mmunchins) - brownies and sodas. 


Anyone want to add to that?


----------



## JoshKaptur

*Food:*
I will bring 3 large pizzas: 1 of each: cheese, peperoni, pineapple. I will also bring a few beers.

*Frogs:*
I have MANY 20 gallon high tanks (24 long x 12 deep x 16high). The tanks have glass lids cut for stacking on a rack (the side would be the front). I can also throw in a submersible aquarium heater with each if you want it. 20 dollars each, or two for 30.

The tanks are All-glass (tm) tanks with black trim. They are all in very good condition. They are my favorite size tank for keeping a pair of frogs... without all the hassle of expensive custom acrylic tanks or creating "vert" tanks. I would need to know by Thursday morning (12/16) if you want a tank.

PS... if you have a tank "wish list" for cheap glass tanks of a common size, let me know and I will see what I can find.

Josh


----------



## Dunner97074

Hey here's an update on frogs that will be in attendance:

Yuri: Vents, I have three froglets
that are close to three months old (maybe a little older) that I am asking
$45 each. I also have a group of 12 (or so) sub adults/adults that I am
trying to figure out gender.

SeanStewending sales between now and the 17th, 
I plan to bring the following:
Red galactonotus
Yellow galactonotus
Kahlua and Cream auratus
Blue auratus
Santa Isabel tricolor
Highland tricolor
Mint terribilis
Orange terribilis
E. hahneli
P. lugubris
Azureus
Highland Bronze auratus
Citronella
Patricia
Oelemarie tincts
Tafelberg tincts
and maybe more...


----------



## dmartin72

> If y'all don't mind, how's about Connie and I bringing deviled eggs? (Not frog or reptile eggs, but good ol' chicken eggs right out of the coop in our backyard.)
> 
> Joel & Connie


1. David (dmartin72) - 1 case of Pennsylvannia's finest beer (Yuengling - mix of Black & Tan, Lager & Porter).
2. Mike (Dunner97074) - plates, cups, utensils and (6) ice cold adult beverages (for me).
3. Nia (nana_enes) - tortilla chips and salsa.
4. Ed (Ed) - half eaten snacks leftover from Jersey roadtrip - just kidding.
5. Dave Willmore - some sodas, some beers, some chips and conversation.
6. Josh (JoshKaptur) - 3 large pizzas: 1 of each: cheese, peperoni, pineapple. I will also bring a few beers.
7. Joel & Connie - deviled eggs.


----------



## EverettC

/trolls
Deviled eggs?! pffft health food...
/goes back to pictures....


----------



## Ed

Its looking like I will make it. If anyone is interested I can bring some starter cultures of a grain weevil I use at home for trade/sale. Place in a large jar and add small sized bird seed (millet works great). 


Ed


----------



## Guest

Ed, I'd like some of the weevils. Beetle's not sure if he's coming still (and won't know until last minute), but it seems as if I'll be coming and giving Matt a ride the rest of the way. Depending on what time I get out of my last final that day I could potentialy bring some vegetarian (vegan) sushi, but it all depends on how beat I am. If anyone has a request for something they know I have, let me know and I'll bring it-- I can't think of anything interesting I have.
j


----------



## dmartin72

Ed - I'm glad to hear that you're going to make it. I've never tried grain weevil, but I would like a starter culture to give it a try!

Yeager - vegetarian (vegan) sushi (California rolls without the crab?) sounds good.

1. David (dmartin72) - 1 case of Pennsylvannia's finest beer (Yuengling - mix of Black & Tan, Lager & Porter). 
2. Mike (Dunner97074) - plates, cups, utensils and (6) ice cold adult beverages (for me). 
3. Nia (nana_enes) - tortilla chips and salsa. 
4. Ed (Ed) - snacks 
5. Dave (dave willmore) - some sodas, some beers, some chips and conversation. 
6. Josh (JoshKaptur) - 3 large pizzas: 1 of each: cheese, peperoni, pineapple. I will also bring a few beers. 
7. Joel & Connie - deviled eggs.
8. Justin (Yeager) - vegetarian (vegan) sushi.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Tanks are all sold. Thank you for your interest. I will be filling all orders placed by 10AM EST today. If I gave you a number via email, I can fill everything up to number 25.

Thanks again! Please see your email if you ordered tanks for pickup/delivery details.

Josh


----------



## pa.walt

**

i would of really liked to come down to see other froggers but it would be a far drive for me. i live a couple miles north of philly. 
also i know i would be more than a couple of $$ lighter in the wallet.
walt


----------



## dmartin72

*Free 9'x3'x3' acrylic tank!*

TANK GIVEAWAY!

I have access to a damaged, but fixable, 9'x3'x3' acrylic tank. This is perfect for a large aquarium, terrarium, reptile home or some other creative habitat. E-mail me if you want it, but you'll have to pick it up!

The damage is on two of the glue joint edges. The tank was set on an unlevel surface and as a result developed glue joint stress. Let me know ASAP.


----------



## Guest

*Cultures*

I have been busy making cultures tonight. I can make more if there is a demand. Here is what I have so far for Friday:

5 Golden Hydei (can make a few more)
1 Normal Hydei (can make maybe 1-2 more)
3 Turkish Gliders (can make a few more)
1 Rice Flour Beetle (can make 1 more)

Please let me know if I need to make more up.

Thank you,

Dawn


----------



## Dunner97074

Hey all,
Michael Shrom has chimed in and is going to make the meeting after all. So we have another brilliant mind to pick.  
See you on Friday! (only 3 tests and 2 practicals between now and then) :twisted: 
Mike


----------



## Guest

I'd really like to get some golden D. hydei and some more Collembola if people have extra. I'm getting some stuff from EDs Fly Meat as well if anyone wants to have an order shipped with mine.
j


----------



## dmartin72

**NEW** Positively Geotaxic D. melanogastor **NEW**
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4301

I wanted to know if anyone wanted to participate in a group buy for these Geotaxic D. melanogastor?

1. David (dmartin72) - 2 cultures
2. Nia (nana_enes) - 2 cultures
3. Joshua (joshua_delancey69) - 2 cultures
4. Dave (dave willmore) - 2 cultures
5. Yuri (yuri) - 2 cultures

Anyone else?


----------



## Guest

*New Geotaxic D. melangastor*

David,

Please put me in for two cultures.

Dave Willmore


----------



## Michael Shrom

If Walt can make it to my house Friday he can go to the party with me. I plan to leave Ephrata around 4:30. I'll be leaving the party as soon as all of those college kids get loaded and start painting each other green.


----------



## yuri

*fruit flies*

Dawn, could you put me down for one culture of the 'golden hydei'?

dmartin72, could you put me down for two cultures of the geotaxic melanogaster?

Thanks, Yuri


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Guys Dmartin has requested that I bring the acrilic tank that i posted int he classified forum...I can bring one and if any intrest i can take orders and ship out the tanks disassembled. see you guys there.


----------



## dmartin72

Group Geotaxic D. melanogastor order!

1. David (dmartin72) - 2 cultures
2. Nia (nana_enes) - 2 cultures
3. Joshua (joshua_delancey69) - 2 cultures
4. Dave (dave willmore) - 2 cultures
5. Yuri (yuri) - 2 cultures

Anyone else?


----------



## joshua_delancey69

i could bring a couple of boxes of magnolia leaves if people email me and let me know what size the want at [email protected] the prices would then be 15 for the small box and 30 for the large without the shipping.


----------



## andersonii85

Depending on my housing situation- I may be there. So, I guess just put me on the maybe list.

If I am able to attend, I will have some Neoregelia compacta's and various other plants and things for trade or sale. 

Justin


----------



## Guest

Justin, I sincerely hope you can make it. We owe you a beer for the new job-- and I'd love a few compactas. I'll give you a call later this week. See everyone on Friday. If anyone wants to car-pool from DE, let me know (Ed, Matt, etc).
j


----------



## andersonii85

Yeager,

I'm trying my best here and really want to go. We'll see what happens. 

I'll take my beer now.

Justin


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Sorry guys i keep adding stuff, I can also bring 2 blue and black auratus (SOLD Dave Willmore) almost a year old and 1 female fantastica. And for head count i will be bringing my buddy Richard as well.....Anyone that is interested in the frogs let me know so i can pack them up and bring them with me.


----------



## dmartin72

*Imitators*

Is anyone attending the get-together have any imitators for sale? PM me if you do.


----------



## dmartin72

The final $ amount for the order of 10 Geotaxic D. melanogastor came out to $118.00 with shipping. This equates to $11.80 or $12 each. I should be receiving the order on Wednesday and will bring them to the meeting!

1. David (dmartin72) - 2 cultures 
2. Nia (nana_enes) - 2 cultures 
3. Joshua (joshua_delancey69) - 2 cultures 
4. Dave (dave willmore) - 2 cultures 
5. Yuri (yuri) - 2 cultures

Sincerely,


----------



## Guest

Is there any more room for another visitor? I would love to come down to meet everyone. I'll make some kickin guac and anything else you guys want.

~Joe


----------



## dmartin72

Joe,

You don't have to ask...we would love to have you! PM me or Mike your info and we'll send you the specific info:

1. Real name
2. Address
3. Phone number
4. E-mail address


----------



## Guest

*Need directions....*

I know that they were posted somewhere in this thread, but I have been through it again and can't find them. I'll be coming from Southern Maryland, if anyone needs to catch a ride. I can bring brownies and sodas. 
sue frederick


----------



## Guest

Any chance someone can work on having name tags for the meeting?
j


----------



## Guest

*Labels*

If I can snag some labels from work I can make name tags. Can someone email me the list of actual names? I will post tomorrow to let you know if I got the labels.

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## Guest

Sounds great, even if tghey were blank ones. I just think it would be nice to have them around.
j


----------



## dmartin72

*Re: Labels*

Dawn,

Like Justin (nice new avatar) said, just get the labels and have people fill them out as they come in...that way you don't make tags for someone who doesn't show.

David

PS If you can't get them, I will buy them.

Updated People Food Menu: 

1. David (dmartin72) - 1 case of Pennsylvannia's finest beer (Yuengling - mix of Black & Tan, Lager & Porter). 
2. Mike (Dunner97074) - plates, cups, utensils and (6) ice cold adult beverages (for me). 
3. Nia (nana_enes) - tortilla chips and salsa. 
4. Ed (Ed) - half eaten snacks leftover from Jersey roadtrip - just kidding. 
5. Dave Willmore - some sodas, some beers, some chips and conversation. 
6. Josh (JoshKaptur) - 3 large pizzas: 1 of each: cheese, peperoni, pineapple. I will also bring a few beers. 
7. Joel & Connie - deviled eggs. 
8. Sue (mmunchins) - brownies and sodas.
9. Danielle (my roomie who lives one street down from Dawn) and I will be bringing cookies, we'll try for a variety. Any requests?




Dawn said:


> If I can snag some labels from work I can make name tags. Can someone email me the list of actual names? I will post tomorrow to let you know if I got the labels.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dawn


----------



## Guest

Sorry I was having a moment! It will be much easier to fill them out as we go. I work for a printer so I know we should have some spare labels somewhere.... I am very excited about meeting everyone. I bought a small tank tonight to house the frogs I will purchase on Friday! I am very excited. 

Dawn


----------



## joshua_delancey69

ok maybe this is the last thing i will think of I also have a 0.1 proven yellowback she is an extra of my 1.2 i made them a 1.1 also my buddy has a young adult pair of yellowbacks 1.1 I will have to get the price for the pair but i can let my female go for 80 bucks .


----------



## KeroKero

*Justin's avatar*

Haha, thanks for the compliment David (I made Justin's avatar... for all he's worth with frogs, lets say thats one of the skills he lacks).

I trade avatars for tadpoles  or banners or websites.... lol.

Danielle (my roomie who lives one street down from Dawn) and I will be bringing cookies, we'll try for a variety. Any requests?


----------



## Dunner97074

Mmmmmm coooookies.......I like Ewwy gooey ones. 

Kero, 
Can you make up a logo for the group? I'd be willing to switch my avatar to show it off. 

Dawn,
I hope your house is big! Last check I think there were over 20 people.

Dave,
Any word on the tank? Is it my turn yet?

Sue,
Directions were sent.

Everyone,
I'm really excited for Friday. It looks as if it'll be a huge success (fingers-crossed). I'm looking forward to meeting y'all. I gotta get back to studying.

Mike


----------



## Guest

Mike,

My last count was 26 people. My house should be able to hold everyone between two floors. If it is in one room then it might get crowded. In the living/dining room I have enough chairs/couch to seat 18. There is another large couch in the basement. If anyone has spare folding chairs it might not hurt to bring them. I am more worried about not having enough parking!! Depending on how many cars come then some people might have a short walk. 

Dawn


----------



## dmartin72

*Re: Justin's avatar*

I like crunchy cookies. Who am I kidding? I'll take whatever kind is in front of me!



KeroKero said:


> Haha, thanks for the compliment David (I made Justin's avatar... for all he's worth with frogs, lets say thats one of the skills he lacks).
> 
> I trade avatars for tadpoles  or banners or websites.... lol.
> 
> Danielle (my roomie who lives one street down from Dawn) and I will be bringing cookies, we'll try for a variety. Any requests?


----------



## KeroKero

*banners logos, all that good stuff.*

Eewwy gooey cookies? Huh. I was thinking a flavor... but I'll see what we can come up with. These are gonna be from a bakery and I don't know if they make that kind :lol: 

I can make avatars, logos, banners (like in my sig or the ones at the top of the page), hell I can even throw in a website and hosting (I have plenty of space to kill at the moment on my hostingt and will do websites and host them for free for communities like this). I just need pics and I guess general ideas of what you guys would be looking for in a banner/avatar/whatnot. Is Mid-Atlantic Dendroba

I think at this point we should atleast have a gallery lol. I hope to bring my 'rents camera to the party (can take tons more than my POS) so we should have some fun shots.


----------



## Dunner97074

I plan on bringing my camera as well. I think that would be cool to have a web site for the group we can discuss it on Friday.

Eewey Gooey = Chewy Oatmeal w/ raisins.

I think I'm going to go broke on Friday.

Anyone interested in the "Jewels of the Rainforest" book?

Mike


----------



## Guest

I think I am going to go broke on Friday as well. This week I have been selling my Partylite display stuff off at discounted pricing in order to get cash so I can buy multiple frogs! Sad isnt it??

Dawn


----------



## KeroKero

Shame on you Dawn! Read the banner! It says spend money on stuff OTHER than FROGS.

Like Frog books.


----------



## Guest

*Is anyone interested in buying a red-eye tree frog?*

My son bought a supposedly captive bred red eye tree frog at a reptile show this past summer. He is in college in Detroit and can't keep him there, so the poor froggie sits upstairs in his empty room and has no company or anyone to admire him. Of course, he is quite cute, although not as cute as my green/black auratus. Any offers from anyone? I can deliver him to the get-together on Friday night.
sue frederick


----------



## JoshKaptur

Cookie request... I love peanut butter cookies!

More details at the party... but I have a 3 year old ambanja panther chameleon... an indoor cage (PVC coated hardware cloth, basking light, flourescent fixture with reptisun 5.0) and an outdoor cage (intentionally not bug proof). Please contact me if interested. Asking price $300. I will throw in a large colony of madagascar hissing cockroaches as well.

I couldn't deliver him to the party... but could arrange for local pickup easily. I live about 15 minutes from Dawn's house.

Josh


----------



## pa.walt

*mini iad with all the people coming*

well so far i can go. you could add my name if you wish. the only thing is mike shrom says i have to sit in the back of his vehicle. i could of sworn he drives a truck. maybe i should take my snow suit.
walt


----------



## joshua_delancey69

anyone comming to the meeting have female basti's for sale


----------



## StevenBonheim

I may be able to come after all, that is if I can convince my dad to drive me up there...
Is anyone coming from Virginia?... I could use a ride! 
I'm in the Fairfax area


----------



## Michael Shrom

We'll be leaving Ephrata around 5 ish. I don't plan to bring much to sell but have lots of rice flour beetles, springtails, a nice female azureus, and a nice female cobalt I could drag along to cover some holiday costs. Michelle dropped off a bunch of Superior insect cups I could sell at near cost. . We'll bring a couple chairs, a vegy tray, diet coke, and a little more junk food.
If their is a big parking lot nearby maybe we could shuttle some people.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Steve,

if you can take the metro to union station and then buy a ticket on the Penn Line to Odenton, I could take you to the meeting. How you get home is another story... but at least then your dad would not have to...
1) make two trips, or
2) stay at a frog meeting when he does not want to.

On Fridays, I take the 4:24 PM train out of Union Station to Odenton.

Josh


----------



## dmartin72

I think just about everyone is interested in rice flour beetles and springtails...how many could you bring? Also, I am interested in the Superior insect cups (20 depending on the price)...do they have the lids (already vented and FF proof)?

David



Michael Shrom said:


> We'll be leaving Ephrata around 5 ish. I don't plan to bring much to sell but have lots of rice flour beetles, springtails, a nice female azureus, and a nice female cobalt I could drag along to cover some holiday costs. Michelle dropped off a bunch of Superior insect cups I could sell at near cost. . We'll bring a couple chairs, a vegy tray, diet coke, and a little more junk food.
> If their is a big parking lot nearby maybe we could shuttle some people.


----------



## dmartin72

Steven,

If things don't work out with your dad, you could take the red line to Grosvner Metro, I could pick you up and drop you off back at home! Also, Dave Willmore lives in Fairfax Station, VA and Tim Rader (TimsViv) lives in Northern VA somewhere. Maybe they would be close enough and willing to give you a lift?!

David



JoshKaptur said:


> Steve,
> 
> if you can take the metro to union station and then buy a ticket on the Penn Line to Odenton, I could take you to the meeting. How you get home is another story... but at least then your dad would not have to...
> 1) make two trips, or
> 2) stay at a frog meeting when he does not want to.
> 
> On Fridays, I take the 4:24 PM train out of Union Station to Odenton.
> 
> Josh


----------



## Guest

There is a large parking lot approx. a 1/2 mile down the street. It is a plaze with a Superfresh, Rite Aid, Pizza Hut, etc. If you go down Rt 1 past my street it is one light down. It is at the corner of Montgomery Road and Rt 1. 

Dawn

Here is a small map. It is in my gallery. I am not sure if I am posting it correctly to have it show up. Sorry!


----------



## dmartin72




----------



## Dunner97074

OK with 3 days to go here is the semi-official list. If you don't see your name just post below. So far we have 27 folks plus any S.O.'s or friends. Wow! Let's all try to use the parking lot around the corner from Dawn since I'm sure we all won't be able to park there. At the end of the night we can get our cars and comeback to pick up our frogs. 1 test and 2 practicals 'til party time!!!
See you all Friday! 
Mike

Dawn - your gracious host 
Dunner97074 
mmunchkins 
Yuri 
JoshKaptur 
Dave in DC 
nana_enes 
tuthelimit 
DaveWillmore 
NickMorin 
smenigoz 
SeanStew 
KeroKero 
Van 
Joshua_Delancey
Yeager
Beetle
4thecrue 
Ed 
Matt Mirabello
Joel & Connie Small 
TimsVivs
Mike Shrom
andersonii85
hicksonj
pa.walt
StevenBonheim


----------



## Derek Benson

Is anyone else as jealous as I am that there's a cool meeting this large that is taking place clear up north?


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Im driving about 8 hours to put faces to names and have a little fun.....


Dawn if i could get the exact steet address i would apperciate it i have been looking for it but its late and i could have overlooked it.. i will also be bring a buddy named Richard.. thanks


----------



## joshua_delancey69

wow dawns address compared to columbia is 2 hours closer.....interesting...


----------



## Dunner97074

Josh,
Uh, Elkridge is 5-10 min from me in Columbia. You must've mistyped the first search. See ya Friday!
Mike


----------



## pa.walt

*what i'm bringing if there is an interest.*

i will probably be bringing down some resin castings that a friend of mine makes for the set ups he makes for his customers at his nature store. i have examples of waterfalls, a "rock" , a stone backwall, and a few other things.
hopefully he can get me prices for the various stuff. maybe he will let me borrow his photo book to show his stuff in tanks.
as far as food/drink not too sure, maybe just chip in a few bucks. 
he doesn't have a website yet, so this is why i would bring a few examples of his work.
walt


----------



## Matt Mirabello

*Frogs avaiable*

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. I use this forum about once a month (or less). Below is a link to the frogs I will have avialable at the MAD meeting on Friday

http://www.frognet.org/cgi-bin/ads/ads. ... 5&For+Sale

I will also have lesser wax moth cultures ($10) and confused flour beetle cultures ($5)

Please email me at [email protected] to reserve what frogs you would like (if you have not done so already). I want to only bring frogs if I am going to sell them (since i have a 5 hour drive)

Matthew Mirabello
Ithaca, NY


----------



## Guest

*Name Tags*

I got labels for the name tags from work today.

Dawn


----------



## dmartin72

Thanks, to all those who inquired about the tank! Richard (tuthelimit) will be picking up the 9 foot tank very soon! Mike if something doesn't work out, you're up next.

I'm glad we'll have name tags because I'm really bad with names!


----------



## KeroKero

Ah well, so am I so its ok. I'll sit there, smile, read your name tag, and still not have a clue who you are (except for those who I already know, but I don't need name tags for them!) :lol: 

We should probibly remember to put our screen names on there since thats what we associate most with posts (I've been called Kero more than I've been called Corey).

BTW, Anyone going to have wingless melanogaster at the meeting? I'm in need of a ready to feed culture.


----------



## Dunner97074

Richard (tuthelimit)-
That tank is a big waste of space, and waaaay to big, you really don't want it do you!!! :twisted: 

Mike


I can try can't I???


----------



## RSines

:wink:


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Final list of what i am bringing..

Magnolia Leaves a few boxes just in case...
The Acrylic Display tank for suggestions or orders

Frogs
2 Blue/Black Auratus Sold
1 Female Fantastica Possible Sold
1 proven Female Yellowback
1 Female Auro
1 Olmera Tinc(sorry about spelling)
0.2 possible Azures
1.0 Male Cobalt

Email me for the frogs at [email protected]


----------



## andersonii85

I think I am 99% certain that I will be going on Friday, but just to make sure I was wondering if I could hitch a ride with someone. I will be unpacking from my move most of tomorrow and into this weekend. BTW-in case anyone was wondering I got a place in Columbia, MD. Thanks Dunner (Mike), Van, Scorpion, et al. ! 

I will be in the Oakland Mills area, so if anyone will be driving through (PM me) I would greatly appreciate it since my car kind of sucks and I have been putting some major mileage on it from driving to MD and back to NJ.

I look forward to meeting everyone!

Justin

(yes, I'm lazy)


----------



## 4thecrue

*Drirtwood*

Hey , Folks Ive got a ton of driftwood I was going to bring to the meeting if anyone is interested. One person has expressed interest already so he'll get first pick. Pm me if yould like.I dont know what kind of snacks I'll have but I'll dream up something. Oh, and also some plant cuttings to trade

Damon


----------



## Guest

Bring me nice enough wood and I'll bring extra food for you. Thanks.
j


----------



## Dunner97074

Anyone bringing any creeping fig cuttings? I really want to get something other than the pathos it's too much of a pain. Tanks alot, lots of tanks!
Mike


----------



## dmartin72

Mike,

Last time I spoke with Scott, he said he was bringing a ton!

David



Dunner97074 said:


> Anyone bringing any creeping fig cuttings? I really want to get something other than the pathos it's too much of a pain. Tanks alot, lots of tanks!
> Mike


----------



## Dunner97074

Sweet! I want to rid my 55 of pathos and replace the pathos in the 10 before it goes nuts.
1 test down=A, 1 practical down=A, 1 practical to go!!!
Waahoo!
Mike


----------



## KeroKero

Ugh lucky bastard. I'm at 2 final projects down (one A one unknown, probibly a B), one final down (probibly turned my A into a B plus  ) and my GIS final tonight, wish me luck!


----------



## Guest

Six finals down, one to go. No idea on the grades, but definitely As or Bs. I hate college...
j


----------



## KeroKero

*Plants for trade*

I was originally going to wait and grow up most of these cuttings since they are small, but I'm willing to offer a couple of them up for trades for other cool plants. While small, they are established and won't take long to get going. Here is what I can bring:

(2) _Philodendron _sp. Burle-Marx Fantasy- These are small(ish) cuttings with leaves only about 1.5 inches long (my older cuttings are closer to 3) and starting to root in sphagnum moss.

(2-3)_ Fittonia verschaffeltii _'Frankie'- I will be breaking up the parents plant and these will be rooted stems.

(1) _Sellaginella martensii_ ROOTED cutting about one inch long showing great blue sheen, also have a second cutting of the same size that I haven't rooted yet that I can bring (just needs to sit on wet sphagnum moss for a week or so).

(?) _Begonia_ sp. Lita, Ecuador - This is an adorable FAST GROWING trailing/climbing begonia with mature leaves at only ~1 inch. I was going to hold this one back til IAD but I think I'll be over run with it then! I will only be cutting little rooted sections off my main plant which in a couple weeks will start spreading. I have not seen it bloom. I will be bringing the whole plant so you can see what 2 months growth is like (the plant tripled in size).

(1) Mystery Tillandsia w/ 3 pups - It got picked up somewhere (didn't know the species then either) and it what cute and what not but it doesn't work with any of my tanks so its just sitting around in need of a new home. Has 3 pups growing in the center of the plant.

Let me know if you are interested and what you have to trade!


----------



## Guest

I'm at the tail end of a nice little fruit fly crash, so if someone could bring me a nicely established melanogaster culture (I don't care what type, just no hydei), I would be forever indebted. I have a lot of cultures that are almost ready to go, but I want to have a backup just in case. I will trade some ff cups from superior with lids for a good culture. Just let me know how many you want. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Ed

I will be bringing some assorted plant cuttings, as well as bag of cultured moss (If anyone has seen the Bombina/Cynops exhibit at the Philly Zoo, it is the same moss). The moss can grow very damp to submerged. 
And I will be bringing a number of grain weevil cultures. I'm open to trades maybe even some driftwood. 

Ed


----------



## Guest

*Looks like I might be later than 7pm...*

as my last child care kids aren't being picked up until almost 6 (grrrrr). So by the time I fight rush hour traffic up there, it could be much closer to 8pm. Is that all right? Remember to save me some good stuff!
sue frederick


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'll bring you a D. melanogaster culture Joe. Who can remind me where to find the address for the MAD meeting? Walt and I will be leaving Ephrata just in time for the evening rush. We ar shooting for 7:00 but It might be later.


----------



## StevenBonheim

I may be a little late too
I will have a few cuttings to trade for other cuttings... nothing too fancy but anyways
See you all there!


----------



## dmartin72

Ed,

I need some moss!

David



Ed said:


> I will be bringing some assorted plant cuttings, as well as bag of cultured moss (If anyone has seen the Bombina/Cynops exhibit at the Philly Zoo, it is the same moss). The moss can grow very damp to submerged.
> And I will be bringing a number of grain weevil cultures. I'm open to trades maybe even some driftwood.
> 
> Ed


----------



## Guest

*can we put another person on the list?*

My son is home from college and wants to come, also. 
sue frederick


----------



## Guest

Ed,

I'll also get some moss from you. I don't have much to trade but I'll pay.

Dave Willmore


----------



## Guest

My cultures are not turning out well. The ones I made last week got white mold. I trashed them and started over but a couple of the new ones have white mold. I have never had this happen before and I don't know why it is happening now. I am not sure if they will turn out of not. 

Dawn


----------



## Dunner97074

Dawn,
What are you using as a mold inhibitor? Plus if the cultures are too warm mold seems to grow faster in my experiences. Just some thoughts. See Ya to night!!!
My last practical is history! And a trifecta, 3 A's!!!! Yahooo!!!
Mike


----------



## Guest

I use premade mix that already has mold inhibitors in it from Flyculture.com . I did not have problems any other time I have used it. I don't think the tempature is any warmer then it was on the last round. Could the Aspen Fiber be doing this?


I will be serving 1 tray of meatless lasagna, 1 tray of macaroni & cheese, and 3 different types of cheeses with crackers. I also picked up some 2 liters of soda. 

Dawn


----------



## Guest

It was nice to meet everyone finally! If anyone wants any of the food containers they left at the house please let me know so I do not throw it out.

Thank you!

Dawn


----------



## Dunner97074

Well it was an interesting encounter. It was nice to put faces to names. 
I know a lot of folks will be bragging about their new charges. Thank all of you who attended tonights affair and we'll schedule something real soon. We've shown that there are more than enough folks in the area to qualify the Mid-Atlantic Dendro Club's being. I just wish I got there early enough to snatch up the vents. However, I can say I will own some mints soon enough. 
I want to wish everyone who attended tonights affair the very best holiday and we'll see you next year!
Mike


----------



## Dunner97074

And a very special THANK YOU to Dawn for hosting the first get together! Thanks Dawn!
Mike[/b]


----------



## Darks!de

I'll def want to attend the next one! sounds like fun!


----------



## pa.walt

*its after 3:00*

got home not too long ago.
sure wish i lived a bit closer.
had a good time. and thanks goes to dawn for hosting the huge group.
i must be tired it seemed to that the frog on the dendro banner was moving, or maybe it was the ride home in the back of mikes truck.
again thanks dawn.
walt


----------



## joshua_delancey69

*6 AM*

For all those wandering about the trip i just walked through the door at home at 6 am..

Dawn thanks for hosting such a great event. Richard and I had a great time meeting and greeting.....Oh yeah I love you to Doggie.......


Everyone else it was great to me all and finally put faces to names....I hope everyone enjoyed the party gift thanks to all for the good time


----------



## SMenigoz

Many thanks to the gracious host Dawn for allowing us to meet at her place last night. I enjoyed meeting everyone and seeing that I am *not* alone in my passion (_obsession?_) for pdfs. Although I did not purchase any frogs, I feel I made some connections for future purchases. Let's hope many more meetings are to follow!
Regards,
Scott Menigoz


----------



## dmartin72

The meeting was a lot of fun with a big turnout...everybody was extremely nice! I enjoyed putting faces to all the avatars. It was very informal with lots of food and homemade beer - Matthew Mirabello. I hope that we formalize the next meeting with a little bit of structure. Everyone is brimming with a wealth of knowledge ready to share it. In other words, I think an agenda with different people talking about specific things (i.e. How to make a 500 gallon tank - Dave Willmore) would cover more topics and spice things up. How to make a background (i.e. dartsanddragons with his drop in method)? Trips – past and future? Breeding tips - success and failure? Auctions? Group purchases? 

Josh (joshua_delancey69) and his buddy, who came all the way from Tennessee (8+ hrs!), were a highlight for many! Their southern charm made them two of the most animated and pleasant people. They had so many funny stories. More than anything, I enjoyed sharing an evening with people that share a hobby. I can't tell you the faces I get from my roommates when it comes to my frogs!!! I hope more people can make it next time. Here are some pics:


----------



## andersonii85

Dave,

Why did you have to post those photo's? That shot of me is terrible or should I say terribilis (not funny). At least Joe was wise enough to look at the camera.

I had a great time (when my mind was there). Thanks to all for the fun!

Justin


----------



## StevenBonheim

who is the funny looking kid with long hair?


----------



## Guest

You know, they said that same thing about my hair at NWFF, then you know what happens... It was great hanging out last night, thanks to all for the food, company, and gifts. I look forward to the next one, and hope it's around the same distance...
j


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Dave, 

I was glad just to be invited to such a great meeting....me and Frogsintn had a great time and plan to come agian.... the drive was only 5 hr 45mins back with out the rush hour traffic.


----------



## Guest

To all M.A.D. attendees:

Thanks for talking to all of you, I'd probably still be there talking and getting stuff if I hadn't the bad luck to run out of money. (If anyone there didn't get some of my money, just let me know, I'll mail a check javascript:emoticon('') But seriously, thanks for the advice, food cultures, tanks and frogs.

If there's enough interest in building large custom vivariums from plywood and fiberglass I'll host a clinic or maybe a meeting sometime. I'm just afraid of getting mugged for not sharing earlier how easy it is to build a 250 gallon tank for maybe $100 (not including the front viewing glass). If you can fall off a log, you can build a custom tank.

Dawn, thanks for being a gracious hostess and letting people track dirt on your carpet. (It wasn't me.)

Dave Willmore


----------



## RSines

Man, I am sorry I had to miss this meeting.

I drove to Chattanooga to watch some of my friends play in the 1-AA championship. Driving 1300 miles in 2 days was killer but worth it (Yeah JMU). When is the next meeting??

-Richard


----------



## 4thecrue

*re*

I just wanted to say I as well had a great time. And many thanks to Dawn for hosting. Also thatnks to David and Mike for getting things started. Hopefully now we can formalize things a bit since weve all met.

Damon


----------



## StevenBonheim

Maybe at the next meeting, David can give a clinic on how to give away his new vents...just a thought.


----------



## KeroKero

OMG who's the chick jumping in the last pic? Geez...

Had fun as well (thanks Dawn!) and hell, my roomie even decided to take the final plunge! Come IAD she'll be a frogger by all rights! Bwhahahaha.... She's even signing up for dendroboard :wink:


----------



## Guest

heh, guess it's about time I signed up and joined the community. This is Danielle, KeroKero's roommie. (OMG I have a name here now! You all will know me at the next meeting!) I hope to learn a lot here and hopefully get some of my own frogs. I really enjoyed the meeting and meeting all of you. Thank you Dawn for letting us take over your house heh. Many thanks to those who talked to me and were patient for I am a semi-newbie in the hobby. I really am interested and it was great to see some of the frogs up close and personal. Well, seeing as it is cold and snowing, I'm off for the night. Until next time!


----------



## joshua_delancey69

One thing that I could suggest for the meeting would be a sign in roster so after the meeting is completed it could be posted for a sign of numbers. 

the second thing could be a monthly news letter (before or after) the meeting via email to members and any that wanted to be added to the mailing list. This could hold all of the members attended, guest, and so on. kind of like an overview or cap of the night. 

These are some suggestions I think would be nice. Dmartin hope this helps


----------



## JoshKaptur

Well I guess I better come out of the woodwork.


Justin (andersonii85), you've got nothin to complain about just because you aren't looking at the camera. Check out that idiot behind you.

Wanted to say thanks to everyone who got tanks from me (I was gonna be one abused husband if I brought any home). Thanks also to Nick for helping transport them all. Thanks to Dawn for hosting, and the fly containers to hold me over. (Anyone else feel like you're accepting an award?) Finally, thanks to Matt M for the frogs and the great prices.

All in all, I'd say everyone was generous with freebies (I managed to get free driftwood, magnolia leaves, deli cups, and plant cuttings... and free for now [deferred payment] frogs). 

--------------
Updates:
Anyone still interested in that panther chameleon with cage?
Anyone want to sell me a 1.125" (1 and an eighth) glass hole saw you have laying around?

Josh


----------



## Derek Benson

Many pictures, but no names? Maybe you could help us out would couldn't go, and put faces with names?


----------



## dmartin72

Is anyone worried about the power/heat going out for prolonged periods this winter? What happens then? Anyone using another heat source? I have been thinking about getting this as suggested on by someone on the dendroboard:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t..._DAV=search&_requestid=83890&_requestid=26798


----------



## RSines

Those things seem dangerous! I use an electric heater with my frogs but it won't do much good without power. :lol: 

I would be more worried in the summer without AC than in the winter. I bet the frogs could last for a few days in the cold if you were smart and insulated the room/ tanks.

-Richard


----------



## Ed Martin

Richard, they work really well for emergencies, and throw a lot of heat, but if a portable heater is used on a regular basis, electric would be easier. I might be the person David said recommended them because a thread came up about power outages, like you said, supplemental electric heat without power is not much good! 

Ed


----------



## RSines

Ed,
I am not opposed to the idea, but that thing looks bad ass. haha. 

-Rich


----------



## Guest

Has there been any talk lately about setting a date for the next meeting? Some time in mid January would be good for me.
j


----------



## Guest

January is good for me as well, though I'd have to make sure that I had that day off.


----------



## dmartin72

I am going to be ordering 6 acrylic tanks from Paul (FCA) as soon as he completes the final design, which is coming pretty soon! I think that there is a lot of us, Mid-Atlantic Dendro Club members, that would be interested in doing a group purchase to get a discount and save on the shipping (I may even be willing to pick them up if it's worth my while!). Send me an e-mail ([email protected]) to let me know how many you want! Paul will be giving quantity discounts at 10, 25, 50, 100, 500, 1000 etc.

[email protected]

Just to let you know, they are 16" cubes that are just slightly smaller than 16" to fit 3 on the 48" wire shelves that they sell at COSTCO and Sams. Also, Paul can customize any size tank that you need. I personally have purchased 4 of his 10 gallon vertical inserts and they are top quality! Check out the following link for more information:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3426


----------



## dmartin72

Does anyone feel like helping Mike and I retrieve his tank? We are picking it up this Friday @ 11AM in Herndon, VA...barring any automobile type situations. Oh yeah, it is 9'x3'x3' and weighs 500#.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

you could make it easy on yourself and find a glass company with the glass hands this would allow probally 4 people to move the tank were it would take 6-8 without them....they would be a back and live saver just see if there is a local glass company that will loan or rent them to you .


----------



## Dunner97074

*2nd meeting 2nd meeting 2nd meeting 2nd meeting 2nd meeting*
Hey all, since the first meeting was such a success it's time to figure out a time and place for our 2nd MAD Club meeting. PM Me or David for potential dates, times and places? If you aren't on the list already and would like to be drop me a line and I'll get you in the loop. David has already called the third meeting at his place but we need a site for our second. If you are interested in hosting let me know.
Mike


----------



## Guest

Joe Hickson himself offered to host the next one. He's got a nice house, a grill outside, and a cool dog. It'll be the second meeting/good riddance Justin party.
j


----------



## Guest

Where the heck does Joe live :lol:


----------



## mydumname

If Joe has it at his house I would definately attend, his town is up the street from mine. I would also attend if it is about a 2 hour drive, which I believe last one was. College is starting up for me on Tuesday January 18 (probably similar week for many) so the weekend before then would be nice. Only problem is that is the NY show (I think White Plains) so some may not attend. Let me know, I am highly interested.

Greg


----------



## Guest

212 S. Atlantic Ave, Haddonfield NJ. Hope he doesn't mind me posting it... well too late.
j


----------



## Guest

it's far!


----------



## Guest

Just saw the tank that David and Mike loaded up!

Wow! It's big! 9 feet by 3 feet by 3 feet looks a lot different in person...much bigger.

thanks,
n


----------



## andersonii85

Mike et al.,

I am up for a Friday night. Sometime after 5pm. 

Joe's place is excellent for a meeting. I could possibly host one meeting in the future.... the very distant future...lol. I still live out of cardboard boxes.

Justin


----------



## frogsintn

so does that mean we'll be driving 8 or 9hrs this time from Tn???lol
Richard


----------



## Guest

You better be coming. It's really not that far from the last meeting place, maybe 2 hours or so total. He's got a really nice place, and if the weather is nice, we may even be able to sit outside a bit. I hope everyone can make it as it was nice to see everyone the last time. Plus it's the last time anyone will see me until September.
j


----------



## mydumname

I am definately looking forward to it. Fridays after 5 would be fine. For the next 6 or 7 Saturdays I have indoor soccer at night, so it would be tough for me to come if it is a far drive. Not like anyone really cares. Anyway, Joe is close so it would work for me.


----------



## dmartin72

Just my personal preference, I would like it to stay in the MD, VA, DC area, but if we do it at Joe's place on a Friday, the meeting would need to be around 8-9PM or even better on a Saturday. I'm up for a road trip!


----------



## JoshKaptur

Oh now for the hurt feelings... PADS/MAD are we one or are we two. Here comes the drama...  

I have a feeling many MD/VA/DC-ers won't be driving to NJ. I hope that's no offense to the Philly people... just that the critical mass for the first meeting was in MD/VA/DC... got big enough that many became willing to travel farther.

Justin, whether I see you or not (though I would go to either place), enjoy your trip!

Josh


----------



## Guest

I agree that there are fewer times that people down South (group wise) would be willing to drive. It is a shame, but I suppose it will be a reality. I still hope that at least once a year we can get people to drive a bit further to alleviate some of the driving on others of us. As I mentioned at the meeting, I plan on making as many of the NE groups meetings as I can. Hopefully people will come, but if not, I'm sure at the 3rd meeting people won't have to drive as far. 
j


----------



## dmartin72

happy b-day Tim!


----------



## Guest

I volunteered to Mike today that we could have the meeting at my house in Northern VA (Fairfax) if it's not too far for the NJ and PA froggers to drive. Without traffic, it's about an hour south of our first meeting, and an hour closer to the people in Richmond, Tennessee and Va. Beach.

I think the critical mass of froggers for MADD is in Maryland, so I have no problem if people think another hour drive south is inconvenient. In addition, its only an hour south without rush hour, if we hold the meeting on a weekend night you should add another hour to this drive time.

Dave Willmore


----------



## dmartin72

I'm good with that location too! Plus, I wouldn't mind seeing that 500 gallon monster!


----------



## joshua_delancey69

If it is that much closer then i possible could make, depending on the date decided....I have school starting and a Combat Lifesaver course the end of the month.


----------



## AQUAMAC

I would like to speak for those of use up here who could not make it to you guys in MD because of the drive (it works both ways)...I would love to have it up here at Joe's and would be interested in going if that were the case...and hour further south is just way too far for us in NJ, NY, and even some parts of PA! An hour south of central NJ makes it a four hour drive there and a four hour drive back (8 hours) which is a pretty far hike!

-Mike


----------



## mydumname

I would be in the same situation for Aquamac. I could possibly attend Maryland depending on the day, but definately could attend at Joe's.


----------



## Darks!de

It seems that which ever location is chosen, there are always people that will have to endure a long drive. So what about if every other meeting is held closer to VA and the ones in between are held closer to NYC?

-Luke


----------



## andersonii85

Draw straws?

LOL.

Just some thoughts: It may be a better idea to just hold meetings quarterly i.e. four times a year and then split them up- two for each area. 

Either way its fine for me since I live in both places at the moment... lol.

Justin


----------



## Dunner97074

Well I can see this is going to get interesting. I think the idea David and I had was if there are so many folks in the MD/VA area to warrant a group than lets try it. Ie. the Mid-Atlantic Dendro Club. One of the main reasons was there were groups relatively close by (4hrs) but, as was mentioned before, thats 8 hrs round trip. So we wanted to see the turn out of folks near by. It was a success. We even picked up folks from a lot further. But the greater concentrations of people were from 1 hr or less away. I for one would like to keep it in this area for this very purpose. If you think MD/VA is too far then work on the PADS meetings, you will get people from down here without forcing the folks to drive 3-5 hrs to thier own area group meeting.
Now don't get me wrong, I intend to visit other meeting outside of the area and am all for a combine group quarterly. But a monthly or bi-monthly meeting closer to home works for me and I'm sure a number of others.
So what are your thoughts? So far I have received 2 offers to host the next meeting, any others?

Mike


----------



## dmartin72

That was the basis for having the MAD Club to begin with. I think we should continue to have our regular meetings in the MD, VA, DC area, but as Mike said we would love to attend regional quarterly meetings as well. Let's have it at Dave Willmore's place.


----------



## Dunner97074

I second Dave's David! (Sounds weird) So Dave, did you know you're having a frog meeting at your house? 
Mike


----------



## mydumname

I may have said it before, but I am 2 hours from the Aquarium, so meetings in that area would be fine for me, depending on the day. If it goes south any further I probably would not attend those meetings, but I would still want to be informed of those meetings. Not everyone is going to attend all. If you have too many meetings, I feel that people from a slightly further distance will be less likely to attend, plus those who bring things to sell or trade MAY not be able to have a steady supply of whatever it is. There are both positives and negatives about having the meetings more often or having them less frequent. Pretty tough decision. The way you set up the first seemed to work, by asking how many people supported a date and all. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Guest

If that's what is best for the group, we can have it at my place. Actually I'm in favor of the idea of alternating meetings from No. Maryland one month to D.C. or VA the next month.

A few notes: One, I'm only an hour south of Dawn's place where we had the last meeting, if some NJ/PA people can make it. I know that means another two hours on the road for the northern people.

Two, if we have it on a weekend evening we won't have to fight rush hour, and three, I have enough room that anyone is welcome to stay over and drive home the next morning. If fact, if you drink too much it will be a requirement that you sleep it off.

We could also have it at midday on a weekend so people can still drive home after the meeting, and could even have the meeting the same day as a local reptile/herp show so people can do two things in the same trip.

Finally, we can have it anytime but the 19th of Jan. I really don't have any scheduling confllicts.

Dave Willmore


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Guys I drove 8 hours + one way to come to the meetings it should not be how far you drive....the only reason that i like possible having it at Daves is that It would only be about 4-5 hours because no rush hour traffic like i hit in baltimore. it took 2 hours to go 46 miles there...Plus just having back surgery thats a shorter ride on my back.


----------



## Guest

Joshua, you are a crazy man driving 8 hours to a meeting, and then driving 8 hours home through the night. We should give a special prize to the person who drives the furthest to make a meeting, and you will probably win every time.

The funny thing about living on the east coast is that we tend to get lazy. When I lived in the intermountain west I thought nothing of driving four hours to get somewhere. Out here if I have to drive more than two hours, I say that its too much trouble.

If anyone wants to ride Amtrak down here from NY, we could arrange a pickup at union station in D.C. and get them back to the station on time.

Dave Willmore


----------



## AQUAMAC

Josh-

I commend you for taking that trip. I wouldn't be able to make it. Many of us go to college and have jobs on the weekend so it’s a bit hard to spend 8 hours in the car. Wish I could have found time to make it to the last meeting..but finals week doesn't allow you the time to even sleep...we were working on realigning the Appalachian Trail in NY that weekend for our final thesis in landscape architecture…I agree that it would be better for those interested up here to have a meeting held in NY,NJ, or PA.

-Mike


----------



## joshua_delancey69

yeah I have college 18 hours last semester, I go to most every show on the East Cost with Glasscages which has slowed down for winter but use to be every weekend, then I have Drill for the Army at the first of every month....But I have a flexable work schedule in the winter and have time. I am taking 18 hours this semester all classes on tuesday and thursday. so i still have friday-monday to do my traveling....


Dave, 
Its not crazy I am really into meeting people and setting up great friendships through out the frog world and beyond.......I would travel to most any meetings seeing I have the time. After all driving is not that hard just time consuming.


----------



## pa.walt

*metro & philly meets...*

if it wasn't for mike shrom bringing me to the metro meet i probably would not have gone to the meeting. it would of been around 200 miles. for me that was a long day. started my trip at 245 and ended at dawn's around 730.for that drive down i think i had about 10 mins out of a vehicle. but i got to meet a lot of people. 
i would of gone to the philly one but that was too short of a notice.
going to a meet on a weekend to me would be good because then you wouldn't have rush from work and fight traffic for everyone coming home from work.
even though i did get home around 300 am i had a good time. 
now when i go to iad i say hey and you might remember me.
ok i'm done.


----------



## dmartin72

Happy Birthday Dawn!!


----------



## Dunner97074

OK Guys Dave has given the green light for the second meeting. It will be held in Fairfax, VA. about an hour or so south of the last meeting.

We need to choose a date. Either Sat. the 22nd or Sat. Feb. 5th. Time is still to be decided but now is your chance to chime in. We chose a Sat. so most folks would be off from work and it's an easier travel day. 

Also let me know via e-mail if you'd plan to bring stuff.

Mike

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWN!!!


----------



## Michael Shrom

Both dates look o.k. for me. I don't want to make the drive by myself. Maybe Vlad or somebody from my area can come along again. If we schedule the meetings to often they won't be as "special" and appealing.

I would like to suggest we have a topic, theme, talk, or something like that. I don't think we should get to formal but it would make the meeting more appealing to me. I think the formal part should not be to long and we should leave plenty of room for socializing.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

I have Miltiary obligations on the 5-6 of Feb and thats the weekend of my birthday as well the 5th...

Back premitting I could do the 22 of Jan.


----------



## dmartin72

I'm liking the sound of Jan 22nd, but I can do the other date too!


----------



## Dunner97074

*2nd Meeting*

Hey all, 
We're a go for our second meeting. Dave Willmore will be our host. I posted on the board's sticky input for a date and didn't hear too much so we'll go with the 22nd. Dave lives in Fairfax, VA so it's only an hr. south of Dawn's (first meeting) It's also a Saturday so a lot of you will be off or not in class so you have no excuses. The time is up in the air but I was thinking like 4ish? This would give those who are traveling further an earlier trip back. 

I've gotten requests for a discussion period then social BS so there is some structure (not much but some). So if you have any suggestions of topics you'd like discussed let us know. Plus I'd like to get an accurate roster for the group. 

Please RSVP so we know how many people to expect and like last time let us know what "stuff" you plan on bringing with you. (food, frogs, frog food, plants).

I hope to hear from all of you, soon. 

Mike

P.S. Justin A - you still wanna car pool with the tank mobile?
I'll post the RSVPs on the sticky so if you want to contact that person for car pooling. If you don't know anyone in your area post a ride request on the sticky.


----------



## Dunner97074

RSVP List for the 2nd Meeting:
Plus what they're bringing:

Dave Willmore-His home
Dunner97074-A 600 gal tank for Dave, spring tail cultures
joshua_delancey69+Wife-frogs
David in DC
mmunchkins

Add your name......


----------



## dmartin72

I'm in, but Natalia will not be able to make it because she is working.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

1 terriblis froglet 30.00 
3 luec froglets 20.00 ea(MADD MEETING PENDING) 
1.2 Green/80% Black auratus 100.00 
1.1 yellowback sub-adult 140.00 
0.0.3 azureus 35.00 
1.1 Luecs 140.00 
1.1 possible Cobalts 150.00 
0.1 proven yellowback 100.00 

this is a possible list only one group pending thats the luecs.....Trades are welcome for what i have. thanks


----------



## Dunner97074

Anyone else planning on coming down? It's a Saturday!


----------



## KeroKero

Due to medical complications, I'm once again on bed rest so I will be unable to attend at this point... if I feel better and hitch a ride I might be able to make it, but don't count on it. 

My roomate Danielle (kearu) will be working.


----------



## Guest

*Put me on the yes list....*

and I'll bring some brownies again and a 2 litre bottle of diet pepsi, caffeine free.


----------



## Guest

Mike Shrom suggests that we have a theme for discussion at the 2nd meeting and I think that's a great idea. I don't know what the discussion topic would be, so I suggest that we wait to see which "pros" will be at the meeting and let them come up with a topic.

I can do an easy and quick seminar on how to build custom fiberglass tanks if anyone is interested.

Dave Willmore


----------



## SMenigoz

Tentatively, I'm in. I applaud the idea of doing it on a weekend--doing it on a week night cuts into my sleep!
I can bring a supply of frogs if requested: 
lots of azureus from a few months out of the water to young adults,
lots of terribilis,
lots of cobalts,
several alanis,
...as well as fruitfly cultures of melanogaster and hydei. 
Send me a PM if any of the above interests you.

Directions posted soon?
Regards,
Scott Menigoz


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Scott, 

Do you have any of the following availble
Regina
aurotaenia
imitators, 
intermedius and
reticulatusd

If so would you be interested in any of the things I still have availble for particial trade.


----------



## Guest

Michael Shrom just found out that he has to work the day of the second MAD meeting, so he is out for a discussion topic. Anybody else have any ideas?

Dave Willmore


----------



## Dunner97074




----------



## andersonii85

Mike et al., 


Sadly, I will not be in attendance on the 22nd as it is a Saturday and I will be driving to NJ that night. In addition, I have work until 4pm that day. I hope all who attend have fun and a few beers for me!

Best,

Justin


----------



## Guest

I have a wedding on the same day so I might not be able to attend. Please add me to the maybe list.

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## Dunner97074

OK The RSVP List Is Slowly Growng:

Dave Willmore
Dunner97074
David in DC
mmunchkins
joshua_delancey69 + wife
SMenigoz
tuthelimit
dawn (maybe)
Joel + Connie
Alan Zimmerman
Steven Bonheim

Anyone else? Come on, bust out of your winter cocoons and come on down!!!! What else do you have to do? I have room for 1 in the "tank-mobile" if anyone needs a ride from Columbia, MD area.
Sat., Jan 22nd 4-5pm 'til ????? Fairfax, VA, a 1 hr drive from Baltimore.

Mike


----------



## Alan

I plan to be there...looking forward to it.

Alan


----------



## TimsViv

All,

Unfortunately I will miss this meeting as well with a prior commitment.

I do, however, like the idea of having the meetings on a Saturday or Sunday as opposed to during the week.

Tim


----------



## 4thecrue

*re*

Hey all.

I as well have prior engagements so I wont be able to attent. Although i agree Sat or Sun. work best. Hope everyone has fun anyhow.

Damon


----------



## Dunner97074

Anyone have any tropical moss or ficus or anything other than pothos tey could bring for my new 20L? I hve a few plants in mind but I need something to cover the bottom and the back of the tank. Please let me know.

Mike


----------



## TimsViv

Mike,

Merrifield Garden Center has 4" pots of creeping fig for $3.00. It will cover your back wall quickly.

They, also, have a good selection of other small potted tropicals.

Does anyone else know of any other good garden centers in the DC area?

Tim


----------



## Alan

Mike: I'll get you hooked up with some creeping fig and some misc. cuttings.

Alan


----------



## RSines

Behnke's nursery. They have very inexpensive well started tropical plants. 

http://www.behnkes.com/ 

-Richard


----------



## Dunner97074

Cool, thanks guys. I wanted to make my 20 look different from my other tanks and knew someone would have too much of something. Anyone know where I can find bright green moss (any kind) in our area? My moss has gone south for winter and I hate the dead brown look in my 10 gal.

Mike


----------



## Alan

Mike: Re: moss. I'll bring you some java and pillow moss pieces that you can use to re-seed your tank.

Alan


----------



## Dunner97074

:shock: Attention: Everyone who is coming to the meeting. Please check the board (here) in case we have to reschedule due to weather. It's a ways off yet but no sense in everyone driving in crap/dangerous conditions. :evil: 

I have my fingers crossed that nothing will come of the snow this weekend. I want to get that tank out of the back of my truck, I want my new frogs, and all the clippings and moss to finish my tank but I don't want anyone risking thier safety to get there.

This has been a message from your public safety advisor.  

Mike


----------



## SMenigoz

My feeling exactly--it would be a little over an hour's drive for me in normal conditions; throw accumulating snow into the picture and it changes everything. I'm originally from northern Michigan(300" of snow /yr) and have a 4wheel drive vehicle BUT I can only drive for myself, not the idiots around me. I'll take a wait and see attitude...


----------



## RSines

Scott...
Do you have any extra Hydei cultures you'd be willing to sell. 

-Richard


----------



## Guest

Richard,
Plenty. Let me know what's convenient for you.
Scott


----------



## TimsViv

Weather update?


----------



## joshua_delancey69

can we get a street address posted so i can do my map recon......thanks


----------



## Guest

*Joshua....*

Joshua, you had better REALLY check the weather, it sounds like the storm is going to be hitting right about where you are driving. That is, if it actually heads our way. 

sue
0.0.2 auratus
0.0.1 azures


----------



## Guest

I think the address should be sent to us individually instead of posted on the internet...just a thought. Hopefully, I'll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Dunner97074

Well, the snow is on it's way. The latest forecast is for 2-5 inches starting around 10-11am. :roll: I'd say use your judgement as forcasts have been wrong before. I'm going early to drop off the tank and will play it by ear as far as how long I'll stay. :roll: 

So let us know if you are not going to make it so we don't expect you and get worried.

Mike 
"aww poop"


----------



## joshua_delancey69

I plan on leaving the house around 9 am it is a 400 mile trip for me and the wifey see you guys there.....anyone that has prevesouly order frogs from me if you cannot make it maybe we can make arrangements to leave it with someone who lives close to you then we would just use paypal.....thanks


----------



## RSines

I'll make it Josh.



Scott, I'd like 2 Hydei cultures. I'll call you shortly.


----------



## dmartin72

I will be there.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

hey someone shoot me daves number so if i get lost by chance i can give him a yell.....thanks guys


----------



## Alan

Here is a link to the local weather forecast. Its currently calling for snow starting Saturday morning with accumulations of 6-10 inches.

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USVA0263.html


----------



## SMenigoz

Sorry guys, but with the snow that's predicted to fall, I prefer to stay home with a beer perched on my belly. :wink: 
Mike--I know you were expecting the melanogaster cultures...let me know if there's anything we can do to arrange another pickup date.
For those of you who do brave the elements, be careful out there.
Looking ahead to meeting #3,
Scott


----------



## Dunner97074

Scott,
No worries, I'll call Sean he's aound the corner. And my culture is starting to pop. I'm going to attempt to drop off the tank (I think) but I don't want to get caught. I have my final Advanced Cardiac Life Support exam and practical to study for. Uggggh What to do????
Mike

Well I bagged the idea, as it started snowing at 8 o'clock. No sense on being on the road. So now I'm on call, so I no one ventures out, so I have a quite night.


----------



## Guest

Mike,

Sean was out of town this week. He was due back this weekend. I need to get cultures from him too but I haven't heard back yet. I won't be attending tonight. I don't do snow driving. It is safer for everyone else if I am not on the road.  

Dawn


----------



## Guest

*Me, too...*

I am going to stay home, it is just too risky. It has just started snowing tiny little pieces here, but the forecast looks pretty certain. I hope Joshua doesn't come all the way up here in this stuff.
sue


----------



## Alan

I'm going to bow-out as well. I can't imagine I would be able to get there after the snow has been falling for 6-7 hours. For those that I've promised cuttings to - pm me and I'll make some arrangements to get them to you after the snow.

Alan


----------



## Guest

The snow is keeping me home too...when is the next meeting!!
All the nuts who are driving be careful!!


----------



## StevenBonheim

that guest was me


----------



## RSines

So who IS going?

How bad is the weather in NOVA ppl? I am down in Western VA and there is not a bit of snow. I am going to call home to see what the weather is like.

Is Josh still going? Does anyone have his cell #. I am supposed to get frogs from him, I may just meet him on the road and head back to Harrisonburg. 

-Richard


----------



## frogsintn

Here is Josh's cell #423-817-0738 he is on his way as I am typing. He's in Roanoke


----------



## dmartin72

It is really bad out there! I wish Josh didn't try to make the trip as it is really coming down now.


----------



## RSines

I just got my frogs from Josh! He is at exit 245 on 81. Nice guy!

How mad is it up in NOVA/MD now guys?

-Richard


----------



## Guest

*Weather*

I just went from a wedding in Glen Burnie to my home in Elkridge. The visability is horrible and the wipers kept icing over. Lots of accidents on 100. It took an hour (usually 15-20 minutes). I would not recommend driving in this if you don't have to. Stay warm!!

Dawn


----------



## Guest

Josh says the snow has stop past Roanake and the roads are drivable.


----------



## frogsintn

Josh says the snow has stop past Roanake and the roads are drivable.


----------



## Dunner97074

Well the snow might have stopped down there but it's still coming down here. About 6-7 inches now. At least it makes for some nice pics and great steaks!  

















Mike


----------



## RSines

Shorts, sandals and an aloha shirt... ? Mike its January.


----------



## Dunner97074

It's my reminder to myself of what I used to do in the Keys whenever I heard the poor bastards up North got snow. What comes around goes around I guess. There's another pic from last year on my webpage (which is waaaay out of date).

Mike


----------



## Guest

*2nd MAD meeting*

Well folks,

The 2nd MAD meeting was a big success! There were about 30 of us in attendance, replete with dancing music, dinner, and good conversation. 

Of course, if you subtract the frogs and cats and spouses there were 2 of us in attendance, but Joshua and I had a good time nonetheless.

Dave Willmore


----------



## Dunner97074

lol :lol:


----------



## mydumname

That's commitment.


----------



## dmartin72

How long did Josh stay?


----------



## joshua_delancey69

i stayed about 3 hours and had a pretty good time conversating with dave he has a great place and was a pleasure to talk to about all things in general.......the tank he is building in the basement is great as well.....my wife also like his big fuzzy cats. 

D. Martin dave W. also has your sign and maybe mike can pick it up for you when he drops of the monster tank well im off to bed now you guys take care. 

oh yeah roads were great all way home i get home and its piss pouring snow i ran to the frog room and it was 64 because i was not expecting snow here until monday but anyway i got everything going agian and will talk to y'all later....


----------



## Dunner97074

I just want to check on interest in re-scheduling the meeting. Is anyone interested or would you rather wait 'til the end of Feb/beginning of March? Any and all feedback welcome. So please chime in.
Mike

OK we have 2 interested so far......


----------



## Guest

I'm up for a meeting almost anytime. Its unfortunate that the snow came when it did. If we have enough people interested - I'll be there!

Alan


----------



## mydumname

I could go on a Friday if closer to NJ, like where it was before (somewhere in MD). Or Sunday afternoon I guess.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

i wont be free again until end of feb.....


----------



## Dunner97074

Fellow Froggers,

We gave it a shot and lost to the snow. So rather than try and reschedule I think we should wait to have our next meeting. David has already stepped up to host so I'll step aside and let him plan the next one. He's in Hawaii right now, he's enjoying himself while the rest of us are freezing our A$$'s off! So let's make this next meeting bigger than the first! Because I'm sure he brought all of us back some souverniers!

Mike


----------



## mydumname

Been a while since anyone posted about another meeting, any ideas?

MD hopefully.


----------



## Dunner97074

David in DC said he wanted to host the next one, but we're waiting for him to return from his journey. It's taking him a long time, probably because he's hauling all of our souvenirs!

Mike


----------



## dmartin72

Hello all!

I'm back! Natalia (nana_enes) and I just returned on Friday afternoon, February 4th. Right when I got back, I got hit with a nice big welcome home cold/flu, which I'm still fighting. I guess I'm thankful that it was here and not there (Hawaii). About the next meeting, I will be going to visit my parents in Washington state on Wednesday, February 23rd and will be coming back on Tuesday, March 1st. I will not be ready to host a meeting until Mid-March! I really want to plan something cool. Maybe someone else can take the next meeting and I'll take the one after!

Maui, Hawaii was better the second time! The first time I went on my honeymoon (no longer married). This time around, I really appreciated the breathtaking views that only nature can provide in a tropical setting. This sense was only heightened with the additions of Darts, planted freshwater tanks and a 25 gallon reef tank in my life.

My clients wedding was very intimate (less than 40) and really fancy. The ceremony was held on the beautiful Ritz Hotel resort overlooking a cliff to the water! The reception was inside the Ritz with an open view of the ocean. It was a very traditional Hawaiian wedding and the food was out of this world. That was the first full day we were there, which is a great way to get into the mood.

The second day we explored the island and headed for the breathtaking and undulating valley of 'Iao, which peaks at the 'Iao Needle. This beautiful land formation is surrounded by streams and the walls of the Pu'u Kukui Crater. It's hard to believe that this solitude pinnacle survived a lifetime of crushing water that helped to form it's 2,250-foot presence, which is covered in lush vegetaion. Despite reading that there have been Auratus spotted in this area, I had no such luck. There was even a rare capture of an Auratus in a residential area near Kihei, which is the town Nia and I stayed in!

The third day, we took an hour-long helicopter tour of the island, which took us into the crater of Mt. Haleakala followed by the sea cliffs and hundreds and hundreds of waterfalls. It literally was a scene out of Jurassic Park.

The next day we spent most of it exploring and snorkeling, which ended with a beautiful sunset lit Luau with unlimited food and spirits! I did not drive home that evening.

The following day was a snorkeling trip to Molokini Crater and Lanai with green sea turtles, dolphins and whale watching. Lucky for us, from December until April, Maui is inhabited by humpback whales. In fact, there are between 2,000 and 6,000 of them migrating for winter breeding habits. They lose in the neighborhood of 30,000 pounds, as they do not eat while they mate and raise their young. The trip was almost sabotaged for me by extreme motion sickness. After violently puking while trying to tread water and breathe all at the same time and repelling thousands of fish that were feasting off my puke.

The Maui Ocean Center - The Hawaiian Aquarium on Monday, which was on nice solid ground! No motion sickness here. In terms of reefs and colorful tropical fish, this was one of the best aquariums I have ever been too.

Surf lessons on Tuesday. This was an all day thing and not very easy! I did however manage to get up several times. Nia popped-up easily the first two times she ever tried! If you ever go surfing, remember to fall flat! I made the mistake of trying to brace my fall, which left me with some nice bloody gashes from the coral beneath.

We took the Road to Hana on Wednesday, which included Triple thick rainforest canopy, rivers and waterfalls and still no Auratus.

We flew back on Thursday evening at 7PM.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

I would volunteer to host but noone would show up.....I am the only crazy one in the group .


----------



## mydumname

No more Saturday night commitments. I am free any day basically. I don't own a home so am unable to host (parents). Really hoping I will be able to attend the next meeting though.


----------



## frogsintn

thats funny josh. i always thought you kept me close to being on the up an up.lol. i'm game for anywhere.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

well you know i think you crazy you we got everywhere togeather.


----------



## mydumname

Yeah, I hope we are not the only few looking forward to having a meeting in the near future. Whenever I see new posts in regional, I kind of get my hopes up that someone is starting to set one up.


----------



## dmartin72

As many of you know, I will be visiting my parents in Washington State on Wednesday, February 23rd until Tuesday, March 1st. When I get back, I would like to hoast a MAD Club meeting in Gaithersburg, MD 20878 on Saturday, March 26th! Please begin to RSVP as soon as possible so that I can begin to prepare. I know it's a little far into the future, but it's the best I can do. On that note, is there anyone who would like to volunteer to be a hoast before that date?

While I am in Washington, I will be visiting many WADS members to include Jon Werner, Phil Tan, Darren Meyer, Dave McLay of Ed's Fly Meat Inc., Christina Hanson and Todd Kelley. They have all graciously agreed to allow me to invade their personal space and photo-document their entire breeding set-ups, frogs and all. I am doing this to share as part of a MAD Club meeting that I will hoast on the 26th of March. Also, I am purchasing some frogs and wanted to see if anyone else would be interested.

Thanks,

David


----------



## mydumname

Awesome. Its about a 3 hour drive, but... I want to go, so I guess I have a small road trip to plan.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

unless something comes up me, richard(frogsintn), and my wife will probally be attending........Also what frogs do you know of that are availble from the wads meeting guys i may be interested in a few.


----------



## dmartin72

Does anyone use a local vet to get fecals and medication?


----------



## yuri

http://www.seavs.com/

Dr. Scott Stahl and Dr. David Crum

While I have not brought in frogs, I have had my geckos treated there. Really nice staff and the two doctors are very nice too. Dr. Stahl has done laser surgery on the eye of a White's Tree Frog (I babysat Milton, while his owner was on vacation). So, I believe they are on the cutting edge.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Not sure what all I will bring but I will have 2 of these tanks availble for anyone interested at the meeting Price is $190


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Hey guys just wandering what time frame we are shooting for on the weekend of the meeting.......thats EASTER weekend and my wife wants me to get up early and go watch her grandmother in a cantatta some choir thing at church........ Dave, please post the times and things.


----------



## dmartin72

I was thinking of having it a little earlier, say 2-3PM. Let me know what everyone thinks.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Sounds good to me thats a lot better for me.


----------



## Dunner97074

Early is better for me, I may be flying with MSP Medivac but if not I'll be there.

Mike


----------



## dmartin72

*2nd or 3rd Mid-Atlantic Dendro Club meeting*

Hello!

I think we've all waited long enough for our 2nd official gathering or shall we call it 2.1 because of the one that almost happened at Dave Willmore's place if it weren't for the snow. Actually, that meeting went on as planned for both Dave and Josh. More information will follow soon, but here is the official date and time. Please continue to RSVP:

Host: David (dmartin72) and Natalia
Place: Gaithersburg, MD 20878
Date: March 26th
Time: 2PM


----------



## joshua_delancey69

me, dee, and richard are still planning to attend.


----------



## yuri

*forg trading and selling allowed?*

Hey David,

Will there be some frog trading and selling allowed?

If so, who is bringing what?

I would like to trade some frogs if anyone is interested...

I have some adult D. ventrimaculatus (three, look to be 1.2), but I am not sure since I have them in separate tanks right now.

I also have some D. ventrimaculatus tadpoles if that interests anyone...

Yuri
Silver Spring, MD


----------



## dmartin72

Check back to this post for specifics:

RSVP:
David
Natalia
Yuri
Josh D.
Richard
Joshua K.
Dave W.
Alan Z. & daughter
Stephen
Scott M.
Richard S.

*For Sale:*
Josh D. - few male bastis and some other Extra adult pairs.
Yuri - Vents 2.1
Scott - lots and lots of frogs - let him know what you want.

*Food:*
1. Soda - Yuri 

*Topics:*
1. Meet and greet
2. Interviews: WA State Breeders
3. Frog photo shoot
*More to come! If you have any suggestions and would like to lead a subject/topic, let me know.


----------



## dmartin72

*Re: forg trading and selling allowed?*

Sell/trade away people! This is a great opportunity to pick up and trade frogs or anything else for that matter.

Yuri...1.2 ratio is a great breeding group for vents! I have the same sex combo and they are really starting to come into their own.

Thanks,

David



yuri said:


> Hey David,
> 
> Will there be some frog trading and selling allowed?
> 
> If so, who is bringing what?
> 
> I would like to trade some frogs if anyone is interested...
> 
> I have some adult D. ventrimaculatus (three, look to be 1.2), but I am not sure since I have them in separate tanks right now.
> 
> I also have some D. ventrimaculatus tadpoles if that interests anyone...
> 
> Yuri
> Silver Spring, MD


----------



## joshua_delancey69

I may have a few male bastis availble....I am not sure what else yet but probally some other Extra adult pairs.


----------



## Guest

*ummmm.....*

isn't March 26th Easter Saturday? Seems to becoming a trend to have these meetings REALLY close to holidays. The first one was right before Christmas, then this one. Well, I will TRY really hard to come.
sue


----------



## JoshKaptur

I'll be there, with the following for sale/trade...

Plants:
-adult broms, several species (*$3-5 each*)
-pups, several species (*$2 each*)
-as much creeping fig cuttings as you want (*free*... email me or I trash it)
-possibly a few other misc. tropicals

Non-PDF items...

Chameleon cage. DIY. Used to house an adult panther comfortably. PVC coated hardware cloth (1/2" mesh wire) around the entire cage, except the front which is aluminum screen (in 4 years my cham never lost a nail). All other sides and top have aluminum screen outside of the PVC to prevent bug excape. Approx dimensions (I can verify... email me if interested) are 5 feet tall, 2.5 feet long, and 18 in deep. Wood frame painted white with appliance paint. Also included: large hybiscus tree (fills the enclosure), basking lamp, 18" 5.0 UVB lamp/fixture, rubbermaid catch basin (the cage was built to size for the catch basin so that dripping water would accumulate there). *Make me an offer.*

Madagasicar hissing cockroach colony. Approx 50 adults, at least 250 juveniles and nymphs (probably more). *$50. *I will throw in the 10 gallon tank plus DIY screen lid (never had a roach escape in 4+ years).

African mbuna (fish from lake malawi)...
-pseudotropheus flavus... young pairs/trios available *$5 each*
-labeotropheus travawasae "red top"... 1 young pair or reverse trio available *$15 pr, $20 rev. trio* 
-metriaclima estherae "red zebra"... young groups available (I can guarantee both sexes) *$3 each*

African haps (fish from lake malawi)...
- Protomelas taeniolatus "red empress" 8 fry available (unsexed) *$3 each*

Tanganyikan cichlids (fish from lake tanganyika)
-altolamprologus calvus "yellow"... possibly 1 young pair? *$15 pr*
-julidichromis marlieri burundi (1 proven pair) *$25 pr*[/b]

I will be bringing plants for sale... if you are interested in anything else you will need to email me in advance or PM me. If you would like to talk fish care requirements beforehand, I would be glad to do that as well.

Josh


----------



## RSines

Josh,

Are the mbuna F1, F2 or aquarium strain?


----------



## dmartin72

*Help...vote for Natalia's picture!*

If everyone likes the picture, help our very own MAD Club member, Natalia, win by voting for it at the following site below (I think you have to register first):

MS Paint Competition

Thanks!


----------



## JoshKaptur

The mbuna are "aquarium strain" but look great.

The A. calvus, and J. marlieri were sold to me as F1.

The red empress is an F1 bred against an unrelated F0, which I believe makes them technically F0, but would normally be sold as F1????

I also have holding female pseudotropheus demaisoni (fry available down the road), and very young psudotropheus polit and tropheops sp. "yellow chin" that need to grow out a bit before sale.


thanks for your interest.

Josh


----------



## RSines

Josh,

I have some great wild caught (F0) cynotilapia and adult offspring (f1) that I want to let go of. I can send pictures and I have their paper work. 

-Richard


----------



## SMenigoz

dmartin72 said:


> Scott - lots and lots of frogs - let him know what you want.


As David said, if you'd like me to bring some of my available frogs (azureus, mint terribilis, cobalts and alanis), let me know. I'll probably bring some fruitflies (hydei and melanogaster) for those who could use a shot of bugs!
Looking forward to the meeting--cancelled a trip to the beach for Easter so that I could attend but am looking forward to seeing David's west coast frogs!
Scott


----------



## Dunner97074

Hey Ya'll I'm in! See you on Saturday!

Mike


----------



## frogsintn

anyone interested in some pumilio this saturday? josh and i just might bring a few if enough are interested. we should have pics here tomorrow.
rich


----------



## mydumname

Male almirante possibly? But I can't make it Saturday.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

no male man creek will be availble we got only 1 in this shipment and no calling........All trades are welcome I am looking for anything i dont already have thumb wise and will trade bastis I have several that have been in my collection since january. We will also have some that we will have only had a week but you can see them before you get them 


Josh K, 
I would like to get some of the free creeping fig thanks for offering..........


----------



## frogsintn

hey dog call me


----------



## Guest

*Are you going to email us the address?*

We are going to need the address to your house, so we can get directions. I will be bringing my brownies and some caffeine free diet pepsi. See you there (wherever there is)!
sue


----------



## dmartin72

Sue,

You didn't get the e-mail with my address and such? Send me an e-mail and I will re-send you the original again.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

dave the email didnt have your street address.


----------



## dmartin72

If you haven't already, I need your RSVPs! Here is my address:

103 Bent Twig Lane
Gaithersburg, MD 20878

See you all soon!

David


----------



## dmartin72

I will be providing beer and Popeyes chicken and fixins!

Here is a quick agenda:

1. Meet and greet.
2. I will be going over my interviews with 4 Washington State breeders.
3. Steven Bonheim will be doing a 'HOW TO' presentation on resin tree stumps.








4. Yuri and I will be leading a photo shoot so bring your cameras, digital or otherwise!


----------



## Alan

I look forward to seeing everyone there!

Alan


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Guys I need to aquire a new line of FF mine have started flying and I cant stand it any longer the ones i have are of medium size and are not the large ones...I would like to keep the same kind just dont know the name.....I need enought to make about 20 cultures starting next week........just let me know a price......I would also like to come acroos a Male Adult or Proven Yellowback.....thanks guys see you there.


----------



## dmartin72

*I will have wingless melanogastor for $5 per culture, but not enough to get you fully going Josh. Actually, for anyone interested, I can make about 20 newly started FF cultures with about 75 - 100 FFs and ED's Super Instant Enhanced Fruit Fly Media.*


----------



## dmartin72

**Update**

*I will be providing beer, Popeyes chicken and fixins! Speaking of food, I will have newly started wingless melanogastor cultures with ED's Super Instant Enhanced Fruit Fly Media for $5. They are very similar to small ants.

Here is a quick agenda:

1. Meet and greet.
2. I will be discussing my interviews with 4 Washington State breeders.
3. Steven Bonheim will be doing a 'HOW TO' presentation on resin tree stumps.
4. Yuri and I will be leading a photo shoot so bring your cameras, digital or otherwise!
5. Scott M. will be going over his breeding operation! *just added**


----------



## Guest

> Steven Bonheim will be doing a 'HOW TO' presentation on resin tree stumps.


Im not in the area but a write up on this would be great?


----------



## Guest

*Anyone have any tiny crickets?*

I am looking for tiny crickets that are about 1/8 inch. If you have some, let me know and what the price is. 
sue


----------



## dmartin72

Here is a growing agenda:

1. Meet and greet.
2. I will be discussing my interviews with 4 Washington State breeders.
3. Steven Bonheim will be doing a 'HOW TO' presentation on resin tree stumps.
4. Yuri and I will be leading a photo shoot so bring your cameras, digital or otherwise!
5. Scott M. will be going over his breeding operation!
6. Dave W. will be explaining how to make large tanks with fiberglass. *just added*


----------



## joshua_delancey69

I also have 500 petri dishes if anyone needs a sleeve for 3.00 ea if thats ok or just let me know.


----------



## Dunner97074

Although not it's as elaborate as resin stumps or fiberglass tanks, I can explain my drop in background techniques. It's not too difficult so a demo shouldn't be needed. I'll be bringing myself, some beer, food of some sort and maybe some springtails if anyone is interested. Sea ya there!

Mike


----------



## dmartin72

Mike,

I have been wanting to see how the drop in background is set-up.

Here is a growing agenda:

1. Meet and greet.
2. I will be discussing my interviews with 4 Washington State breeders.
3. Steven Bonheim will be doing a 'HOW TO' presentation on resin tree stumps.
4. Yuri and I will be leading a photo shoot so bring your cameras, digital or otherwise!
5. Scott M. will be going over his breeding operation!
6. Dave W. will be explaining how to make large tanks with fiberglass.
7. Mike will be showing showing us how to create a drop-in background. *just added*


----------



## JoshKaptur

So what time monday will the meeting be over? Just kidding... sounds like lots of info and things to be doing/learning.

Last call on fish requests needs to be in by friday, as I will need to break down some tanks to retreive fish from rockwork... and friday night will have to be water-change night because of MAD on saturday. 

By the way, it's nice to have a group of 30 or so people who probably think nothing is unusual or strange about spending your friday cleaning tanks so that you have time to go to a frog event on saturday.

I would like to do a session on 101 ways to get your girlfriend's picture to win a contest, unless you guys can think of a better instructor... :twisted: 

See you all there!

Josh


----------



## dmartin72

Ha ha, very funny...no soup for you.


----------



## Blort

Any chance of somebody photographing the presentations? They sound very interesting.


----------



## dmartin72

Everyone will have their cameras for the photo shoot so I'm sure it will be well covered. I'll post some pics after the meeting.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Anyone Wanting any live spagnum (possible may be closed)please let me know i will try to get some tommorrow morning before leaving..........

David 
what is near your house we are dropping a tank off to a guy we are driving the glasscages box truck. Thanks


----------



## dmartin72

The Rio shopping center...Muddy Branch shopping center.


----------



## frogsintn

Scott M if you get this please call me another guy that went in on the bastis with us wants to know if you will trade mints for some of the bastis we are bringing........my number is 4238170738


----------



## JoshKaptur

Can someone help an idiot?

I printed the address and directions at work, and left them on the printer this afternoon. All of my email has been from work, which I cannot access from home to obtain the address again.

Could someone PM me the address please?

I expect I'll get about 10 PM's, but that's better than not knowing where it is... so please PM me an address if you see this and know it.

Looking forward to seeing you all there.

Josh


----------



## Alan

Here are some photos from tonight's meeting:

Part of the crew:










Steven Bonheim presents his tree stump casting method:






















































It was good to see everyone there!

Alan


----------



## dmartin72




----------



## joshua_delancey69

David, 

Sorry I missed your post about petri dishes..........I would like to ge a copy of all of the pics that guy took of the frogs I dont know who he was but they should all be nice....

my address is [email protected]


----------



## Darks!de

Hey David, could you edit that group pic and put everyone's DB namd and real name on it? That would be cool. 

LOL, josh, towering over everyone...

Luke


----------



## Guest

It was great to see everyone again...the photo shoot was great and I enjoyed chasing frogs!


----------



## dmartin72

Was I the only one that noticed that Steven sprouted about 5" since the last meeting?


----------



## dmartin72

http://www.noestudios.com/photo/fm/frogs/


----------



## dmartin72

*Interview: Todd Kelley*

*Interview*

Name: Todd Kelley

Spouse’s name: Christina Hanson (on Dendroboard)

Location: Lynnwood, WA

Educational background: Master Candidate Biology

Occupation: Buyer for Boeing

Years experience: 11 - 12!

Total # of tanks:50+

Size of tanks: 16 – 30 gallon

Total # of frogs: 200+

Longest living frog: 11 - 12 + years!

What breeds of Dendrobates do you have in your collection?
Yellow Galactonotus, Imitator, Intermedius, Gold Amazonicus, Red Amazonicus, Blue Truncatus, Historonicus, Leucomales, Fantasticus, Quinquevittatus, Brazil Nuts, Bastimentos Pumilio, Cayo Nancy Pumilio, Blue Jeans Pumilio, Green Pumilio.

How many and what breeding pairs/groups do you have in your collection?
Everything above.

How many tad poles do you have? 60

How many frogs do you sell/give away/trade per month? 20+

What is your favorite breed of Dendrobates? Imitator

What is your most desired breed of frog that is available in the hobby trade that you do not have? Mynobates Fulguritis

What is your most desired breed of frog that is not available in the hobby trade?
Vanzolini

What is the most difficult frog for you to breed?
Blue Truncatus

What is the hardest thing about keeping frogs?
Being consistent and the commitment.

What is the easiest thing about keeping frogs?
Not very hard.

What is the biggest misconception in the hobby?

Answering the following questions; “Are these the frogs you lick?” and “Are they poisonous?”

Where do you see the hobby going? Which direction do you want the hobby to go? What are your thoughts on collecting wild species?
The hobby will continue to lose access to ‘Wild Caught’ frogs and become more and more self-serving. The hobby needs to sustain purity of bloodlines.

What are the positive aspects of the hobby?
Enjoys them.

What are the negative aspects of the hobby?
Commitment.

Who/What got you into the hobby?
Todd saw them in a pet store when he was a child and followed up with this love in college. His first frog was a G & B Auratus.

Who has taught you the most within this small community?
Larry Marshal

Where did you get most of your knowledge? What are your current main sources of info?
Networking with other hobbyist and trial and error for breeding methods.

What is your greatest advice or warning to beginners?
Wash your hands before and after handling each separate tank. Commitment.
What is the most common disease that you have experienced or seen in general?
SLS.


What type of quarantine system do you practice? CB? WC?
Puts the frog right into their permanent terrarium from the start.

Do you pre-medicate? No.

How often do you clean a vivarium? What does that entail?
Drain the water when it gets full and redoes the entire tank every 2 – 4 years because the soil starts to go bad.

How often do you feed adults? Froglets? How much?
Feeds the adults 4 - 5 times per week and the froglets everyday.

What type FF media/recipe do you use?
NW Power Mix

How many FF cultures do you make per week? 48

How many different types of food do you use? 
What kind?
Just FFs.

Do you use a water bowl?
Water dish, water feature and bromeliads. 

Do you dust your FFs with vitamins and calcium? How often?
Yes. Every time.

What type of vitamin/calcium do you use?
Herptivite and Rep-Cal.

What is your favorite vivarium product?
Sub-pumps.

What type of vivariums do you use? How do you set it up? Humidity? Temperature?
High 60’s to the low 70’s.

Do you have/use an automated misting system? How often? How much? Type of water?

Hand mister and an automated misting system.

How do you scape your vivariums?
Show tanks usually have a water fall/feature and lots of plants.

What plants do you typically use? Favorite plant?
Typically uses philodendron and begonias. Favorite plant is red leaf Selagenella.

How much light do you use? What kind? Duration? Distance from vivarium?
Normal Output fluorescent, 2 bulbs per tank for 14 hours a day.

Have you traveled to see frogs in nature? Where?
Yes. Costa Rica.

Are they ahead of the US in size? Technique? Knowledge? Skill? How are they different?
They have more variety of frogs available.

What do your friends/family/spouse think of your hobby?
Friends and family are all interested and his wife, Christina, shares the hobby.

Do you attend frog shows? Which ones? Favorite show?
Northwest Frog Fest.

Do you have other hobbies?
Kayaking.

Do you have other pets?
Dogs and tarantulas.

What other interests do you have?
Music, reading and gardening.


----------



## dmartin72

*Interview: Jon Werner*

*Interview*

Name: Jon Werner

Age: 33

Spouse’s name: Amanda Werner

Location: Lakewood, WA

Educational background: Started college as a biology major, but switched to education. Major is in Elementary Biology. Masters is in Technology.

Occupation: Grade 5 teacher

Years experience: Eight years experience

Total # of tanks: 37

Size of tanks: Mostly 18 gallon tanks. A few larger terrestrials in 20 gallons

Total # of frogs: Not sure. Probably around 120, not counting froglets.

Longest living frog: I have only been working with dart for about 3.5 years so I have some fantasticus and imitators that are at least that old.

What breeds of Dendrobates do you have in your collection? I have many different specie of dart, but mostly thumbnails. Here goes the list:
D. leucamelas ( 2 lines) 
D. auratus – Costa Rican
P. vittatus
E. trivittatus – red
D. trivittatus – Yellow 3 Stripe
E. zaparo
E. tricolor – Salvias and Santa Isabel
D. fantasticus
D. imitator – standard line and a recently imported German line
D. intermedius – 2 lines
D. intermedius – Banded (imported)
D. reticulates
D. fantasticus – yellow
D. ventrimaculatus
D. amazonicus – red
D. amazonicus – orange
D. quinquevittatus
D. truncatus – yellow
D. lamasi – Standard
D. lamasi – green legged Panguana (imported line from Germany)
D. imitator yurimaguensis - imported

How many and what breeding pairs/groups do you have in your collection? 37

How many tad poles do you have?
Generally I try to only keep only about 100 due to time limitations.

What is your breeding method/technique per breed?
Ha ha. Not enough time for this question. Too much to write…..


Breeding secrets/tips?
Don’t feed and water on a clockwork schedule. Shake things up and become a good observer and interpreter of what you observe. Run a reverse light cycle to avoid summer heat. I use to do that when I bred dwarf monitors and continued that habit with my darts and found it quite successful. I see the best stuff at 2:30 in the morning when my beagle has to go outside to take a leak. My frog room is separate from the house. Also, when I first started frogging I was told by many people that 60 degrees should be the lowest temp, but being an orchid grower, I thought this was odd as night temps due to coastal winds in Peru and Columbia go much below 60 degrees at night in the valleys. I almost always leave my frogroom door open a little bit each night – year round and almost entirely open in the summer.

Standard Lamasi - My working with them has been very interesting. They have laid clutches for about six months, but the yolks have always been deformed. A couple of things have cleared this up. One, I have found when I supplement, they mis shapen yolks will return with no tad development occurring. Second, the feeding of FF larva has increase the protein and fat content, yielding good eggs. In all honest, there is a balance between the two that is necessary to get the good tads.

How do you rear your frogs per breed?
Not enough time to answer this one either. I can babble just fine verbally, but not when having to type. Give me a call and put me on speaker phone!

How many frogs do you sell/give away/trade per month?
Depends on the season, amount of time I have etc. Some months none, some months
30 – 40ish

What is your favorite breed of Dendrobates?
D. imitator or D. reticulatus. Watching their interactions in groups is fascinating. I really enjoy my zaparo too. Adult behaviors are so much different than juvies. Group dynamic is interesting.

What is your most desired breed of frog that is available in the hobby trade that you do not have? American or Europe? Nothing in the US. Green histrionicus in Europe.

What is your most desired breed of frog that is not available in the hobby trade? Epi pongoensis

What is the most difficult frog for you to raise? Epi froglets…

What is the most difficult frog for you to breed? D. auratus – I know …laugh, but mine have never done a thing!

What is the hardest thing about keeping frogs? With as many frogs as I have, time management. Being an effective planner is crutial to my success as a breeder as well as my happiness as a hobbiest.

What is the easiest thing about keeping frogs?
Spending extra time in the frogroom of course

Where do you see the hobby going? In the US I feel the answer to this question is dependant upon the role, maturation and longevity of the newly developing societies. 

Which direction do you want the hobby to go?
I would like to see the societies approach their local zoos and schools to educate the public – heighten awareness which will hopefully lead to greater funds that can be directed to South American land conservation and management.

What are the positive aspects of the hobby? The newly developing societies, the growth of Dendroboard.

What are your thoughts on collecting wild species?
If it is legally “in-line” with a low quota, I support it only if new or rare specie go into the hands of more experienced hobbiests, not to the biggest dollar. I also believe these frogs should not be sold in groups of 4 or more.

Who has taught you the most within this small community?
Many here in Washington – Todd Kelley, Darren Meyer, Phil Tan, Dave & Erin We are usually in contact with each other at least once a week.

Where did you get most of your knowledge? My frog room – takes time, experimentation, observation and interpretation skills.

What are your current main sources of info? Local froggers, Dendroboard, Frognet archives

What type of quarantine system do you practice? CB? WC?
Five week quarantine with protozoal wash and panacuring.

How often do you clean a vivarium? What does that entail? Around every 8 – 12 months. I dump the soil in the outdoor plants, wash and bake the treefern panels as well as any wood in tank. Bleach water the tank, false bottom pieces etc. New soil. The majority of the plants are tossed, but I take cuttings from the newest growths and give them an alcohol water spray and rinse. Replant.

How often do you feed adults? Froglets? How much? Adults I feed about four times a week. Froglets are fed about 6 times per week, depending upon size.

What type FF media/recipe do you use?
Fruit Fly Mix
5 cups of water
2cups of flax seed
1 jar of applesauce – 48 oz
4 tsp of methyl p ( I got mine from Ed’s)
3/4 cup of molasses
3/4 cup of brewers yeast
1 cup of corn meal
5-6 cups of oatmeal
3/4 cup of vinegar

How many FF cultures do you make per week? Around 50

How many different types of food do you use? What kind?
FF and springtails.

Do you use a water bowl?
No

Do you dust your FFs with vitamins and calcium? How often? 3 times per week

What type of vitamin/calcium do you use? Herptivite multivitamin and Herptevite Calcuim

What is your favorite vivarium product? Treefern

What type of vivariums do you use? How do you set it up? Humidity? Temperature? 53 to 76 degrees

Do you have/use an automated misting system? How often? How much? Type of water?
Yes, MistKing – it’s fantastic. The water floats in the air. I mist 4 – 5 days a week for around a minute at a time. I use RO water. 

What plants do you typically use? Favorite plant?
Pleurothallis allerii

How much light do you use? What kind? Duration? Distance from vivarium?
4’ shop light – dual bulb. I use the highest lumen “warm light” output bulb I can find.

Is Europe ahead of the US in size? Technique? Knowledge? Skill? How are they different? Yes to all of the above, by an incredible amount if you ask me! IMO “they” are much more meticulous and invest more time and resources into the hobby

What do your friends/family/spouse think of your hobby?
Great/unique/interesting Many of our friends like to come over to look at the frogs and orchids.

Do you attend frog shows? Which ones? Favorite show? Amanda and I attend NWFF, selling miniature orchids, terrarium supplies and a few frogs.

Do you have other hobbies?
Largemouth Bass Fishing – it’s all I do in May, June and July! Growing Pleurothallid orchids as well. 

Do you have other pets? Beagle – Jackson, C. quadricornis named Oliver. He’s the keeper of the greenhouse


----------



## dmartin72

*Interview: Darren Meyer*

*Interview*

Name: Darren Meyer

Age: 33

Location: Everett, WA

Educational background: HS, Vocational Technical School.

Occupation: Construction

Years experience: 6 years.

Total # of tanks: 35 – 40.

Size of tanks: 10 – 55 gallon.

Total # of frogs: 135.

Longest living frog: 10 years and still breeding.

What breeds of Dendrobates do you have in your collection? Which are breeding?
2 types of Imitator, Castaneoticus (brazil nut), Quinquevittatus, Reticulatus, Orange Amazonicus, Red Amazonicus, 6 types of Pumilio, 2 types of Intermedias, Fantasticus, 2 types of Ventrimaculatus, Panguana Lamasi, 8 types of Tinctorius, Yellow Galactonotus, Orange Terribilis, Epipedobates Zaparo and White’s Tree Frog. All of the above are breeding except the Brazil Nuts and the Yellow Galacts.

How many tadpoles do you have? 125

What is your breeding method/technique per breed?
Fantasticus – film canisters placed horizontally at various levels.

Breeding secrets/tips?
Don’t believe everything you read.

How do you rear your frogs per breed?
Deli cups for tadpoles. Feed 2x per week and change the water 1x week. Feed Spiralina and Chlorella.

How many frogs do you sell/give away/trade per month?
10 – 20

What is your favorite breed of Dendrobates?
Surinam Cobalt

What is your most desired breed of frog that is available in the hobby trade that you do not have?
Standard Lamasi

What is your most desired breed of frog that is not available in the hobby trade?
Duellmani

What is the most difficult frog for you to raise?
The morphing of frogs.

What is the most difficult frog for you to breed?
Brazil Nuts.

What is the hardest thing about keeping frogs?
Consistency.

What is the easiest thing about keeping frogs?
Producing Pumilio because the parents do all the work.

What is the biggest misconception in the hobby?

The reality of pathogens.

Where do you see the hobby going?
Becoming mainstream and popular.

Which direction do you want the hobby to go?
Increase the quality of frogs being produced and to continue to explore husbandry issues. How to breed – species specific.

What are the positive aspects of the hobby?
People don’t have to buy frogs from PETCO.

What are the negative aspects of the hobby?
People getting into deep too fast and for the money.

What are your thoughts on collecting wild species?
OK for people with experience, but doesn’t like mass importations.

Who/What got you into the hobby?
His wife got him his first frog.

Who has taught you the most within this small community?
Everyone within the hobby, especially WADS.

Where did you get most of your knowledge?
From real experiences and others within the hobby.

What are your current main sources of info?
Others, the dendroboard and frognet.

What is your greatest advice or warning to beginners?
Take it slow and aquire slowly. Buy local if you can.


----------



## dmartin72

*Interview: Phil Tan*

*Interview*

Name: Phil Tan

Age: 38

Location: Lynnwood, WA

Educational background: Molecular Biology

Occupation: Molecular Biologist

Years experience: 5 years.

Total # of tanks: 60+

Size of tanks: 10 - 20

Total # of frogs: ±200

Longest living frog: 5 years and going – Azureus and Fantasticus

What breeds of Dendrobates do you have in your collection?
1. Fants 2. Pumilio Bastimentos 3. Green Pumilio 4. Panguana Lamasi 5. Green Legged Panguana Lamasi 6. Intermedius Imitator 7. Banded Fantasticus (boldest thumbnail I’ve ever seen) 8. Standard Lamasi 9. Quiqs 10. Terapota Imitator 11. Brazil Nuts 12. Azureus 13. Orange Galacts 14. Gold Amys 15. Red Amys 16. Imitator 17. Green Sips 18. White Galacts? 19. Yellow Galacts 20. Retics 21. Minyobates Fulguritus
*Phil is breeding everything but the fulguritus and standard lamasi

How many tadpoles do you have?
400+!!!!!!!!!!!

What is your breeding method/technique per breed?
Arboreal – use tall tanks (18 gallon), lots of film canisters, keep temp in the low 70’s (very important), use some plants, mist 4 – 5 times per week, feed 5 – 6 times per week with springtails and FFs. Keep them healthy and diet is important.

How do you rear your frogs per breed?
Tadpoles in 5.5oz cups are fed high protein fish fry food, change water (aged tap water) every 5 days, when they morph they go into a shoebox for about 2 – 3 months with water and land. Retics and amys are fed springtails and everything else goes on a steady diet of wingless melanogaster.

How many frogs do you sell/give away/trade per month? 10 on slow months and 30 – 40

What is your favorite breed of Dendrobates?
Spotted retics

What is your most desired breed of frog that is available in the hobby trade that you do not have?
Vanzolinii (thumbnail) $400 - $500 each

What is your most desired breed of frog that is not available in the hobby trade?
Arboreus (thumbnail)

What is the most difficult frog for you to raise?
Red amys because of SLS

What is the most difficult frog for you to breed?
Standard Lamasi

What is the hardest thing about keeping frogs?
Making FF cultures

What is the easiest thing about keeping frogs?
You can leave them without food for 2 – 3 days

What is the biggest misconception in the hobby?

Poisonous

Where do you see the hobby going?
Continuing to grow and becoming more mainstream

Which direction do you want the hobby to go?
Like to see it expand like tropical fish

What do you like most about the hobby?
Raising tadpoles and froglets because it’s nice to watch them

What are the negative aspects of the hobby?
Addictive

What are your thoughts on collecting wild species?
Can save a frog that would otherwise go extinct, but doesn’t like taking them from the wild
Who/What got you into the hobby?
His brother got him an azureus and Todd Kelley

Who has taught you the most within this small community?
Todd Kelley

Where did you get most of your knowledge?
Online

What are your current main sources of info?
Other breeders

What is your greatest advice or warning to beginners?
Go slow

What is the most common disease that you have experienced or seen in general?
Parasites


What type of quarantine system do you practice? CB? WC?
Get a fecal and isolation

Do you pre-medicate?
Yes, with panacur

How often do you clean a vivarium? What does that entail?
3 months to a year by breaking it down completely

How often do you feed adults? Froglets? How much?
5 – 6 times per week, Gut loads the frogs with larvae every once in a while every 2 – 3 weeks

What type FF media/recipe do you use?
Pacific NW power mix

How many FF cultures do you make per week? 50

How many different types of food do you use? What kind?
Springtails and FFs

Do you dust your FFs with vitamins and calcium? How often?
Yes, everytime

What type of vitamin/calcium do you use?
Herptivite/ Rep-Cal and Minerall

What is your favorite vivarium product?
Coco bricks/ Sphangnum moss, which he boils in hot water before using

Do you have/use an automated misting system? How often? How much? Type of water?

No. Hand mists 4 – 5 times per week

What plants do you typically use? Favorite plant?
Pothos and bromeliads

How much light do you use? What kind? Duration? Distance from vivarium?
Regular lights 12 hours a day

Have you traveled to see frogs in nature? Where? No

Have you witnessed the dendro hobby in Europe? Yes

Are they ahead of the US in size? Technique? Knowledge? Skill? How are they different?
Most frogs have come from Europe (illegally)

What do your friends/family/spouse think of your hobby?
Everyone thinks it is a good hobby and is interested in it. Very curious

Do you attend frog shows? Which ones? Favorite show?
NW Frog Fest

Do you have other pets? Fish

What other interests do you have?
None. Too busy


----------



## Guest

*Thanks...*

Thanks to our great host, David, for having the get-together on Saturday. It was great (even though I spent money I wasn't supposed to and bought some new froggies).
sue


----------



## frogsintn

man i'm sexy.lololololololololololol. i had a great david.


----------



## dmartin72

:lol: Richard,

You really need to stay off whatever you're on or at least share. Just kidding. :lol:


----------



## 4thecrue

*re*

I just wanted to thank David for hosting the gathering. I had a pretty good time but, Im sorry I couldnt stay untill the end. It sounds like I missed out on the good stuff.

Damon


----------



## AZDR_A

*Thanks!!!*

David-

Thanks for posting those interviews! You did a great job. Seeing the questions you asked and the different answers from each one of them really shows how many different ways there are to do things. 

Great Job!


----------



## dmartin72

Thanks Amanda. It was an absolute pleasure to talk to them, let alone interview them. I was blown away by the knowledge swirling around the Pacific NW! Everyone was so passionate. Needlesstosay, I was very inspired.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Just wanted to add my thanks to David and everyone else who helped make it a great 2nd (or 3rd depending on who you ask) MAD mtg. I may have poked fun a few times about a big agenda, but it was nice to have some informal presentations in addition to the eating/drinking/chatting/oogling-at-frogs.

And I left with more money than I brought, which is un-heard of... I tried to call the post for an interview, but they didn't think it was as newsworthy as I.

Richard (we discussed in the past and then I forgot) or anyone else... any chance I can rent out (or borrow) your diamond hole saw in the near future. I have whatever the smallest size bulkhead is commonly available that needs installing on a few tanks (I think half inch).

Thanks again David.

Josh


----------



## mydumname

So how long did the meeting go on for?


----------



## dmartin72

It started at 2PM and lasted until 7-8PMish? A few beers later and I lost track of time. I know this much, it was getting dark.


----------



## dmartin72

The best part about Saturday was being in the company of others who brought the same enthusiasm that is not shared by the general public (i.e. my roommates). Some of my neighbors finally worked up the nerve to come by and ask what the hell I had glowing in our place! They had walked by for days and months, all the while, speculating in the neighborhood to what the mad scientist was up to. I think some might have thought I was growing marajuana.


----------



## RSines

Josh,

Sorry! I 100% forgot. I will mail it to you. Just send me your address via email or PM.



David,

Thanks for hosting. I had a lot of fun and enjoyed seeing your collection.

See ya all at IAD.


----------



## mydumname

My mom says the same think about my room. At night my window is so bright.


----------



## dmartin72

Richard,

It was nice to finally meet you! Thanks for the compliments and see you at IAD.

Greg,

My roommates constantly bring their friends by to see the frog-room. Most people are amazed at how bright it is (like the sun) 8) and how many tanks I have packed into my bedroom. :shock:


----------



## StevenBonheim

Yeah David, thanks for hosting the meeting, you have a killer place and a sweet little collection! I had a blast!! No bedroom is complete with out the green glow. The less space, the better!! At least you have managed to keep your bed clear! 
Thanks again!!


----------



## frogsintn

guess who's room this is: 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... 02839a.jpg

LOL :lol:  :roll: :shock:

by the way i hope this person gets a kick outa this :wink:


----------



## KeroKero

It was great to see a lot of you guys in person again, and even better to get all those plants I got! (Thanks again Steven and Josh!). David, thanks for hosting a great get together and talk about a set up! Just wish my camera played nice so I could have gotten some pics of the frogs 

It was also great to meet some of you guys in person for the first time (omg, Rich S has a face! lol) and I hope we get to repeat this fun afternoon at IAD! 

I know there was someone else snapping pics, any chance at seeing them?


----------



## dmartin72

Richard,

I hope everyone got a kick out of my room...I need a bigger room!


----------



## acleverusername

dmartin, 

This may be a dumb question, but do you have ways of getting into contact with all of these breeders? If so, could you share?


----------



## vet_boy77

I'm not sure if it was discussed at our last meeting, but with IAD on the way, I thought I would throw out the idea for those of us who might be attending to get together that weekend. This might be a way to get those who could not attend last meeting together, possibly trade frogs/supplies before the show, or just another excuse to hang out.
Feel free to comment if there is any interest.
Cheers,
John


----------



## SMenigoz

I'll have a table at the show and would expect that I wouldn't have much free time prior. Feel free to stop by (buy :wink: ) and say hi !
Scott Menigoz
Phrogs-n-Phelsuma


----------



## Guest

I just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Jay taylor. I live in Richmond VA and have jsut entered the hobby. I just thought its amazing what a few people can do, and how this group has grown. I along with one of my friends will be attending IAD. We both work at a pet store in Richmond. My friend is looking for azeurus juvis, and i'm possibly lloking to trade my trio of phyllobates aurotaenia. I've emailed and pm'd a few of you. But if anyone at all is interested in these frogs let me know. Either way I hope to meet some of you at the show. And hopefully sometime I can make it to a meeting to see some other setups. I can feel a second viv in my near future.
-jay


----------



## kenya_1977

*MAD locations?*

Just curious how far south you guys are drifting? Maybe something like Bristol, VA?


----------



## frogsintn

the group?? (drifting) whats up girlfriend...


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Whats up people when is the next meeting


----------



## Guest

Hi, i'm in richmond Va. I have three green thin banded blue speckeld aurotaenia i'm interested in trading for tincs. I can pay the difference as well, let me know ages and kinds if anyone has any. Also a friend and I would definately like to attend a meeting. thanks, guys.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

So whats the deal MAD any ideals for the meeting this month or next.........


----------



## dmartin72

Who wants to host? Cough, cough...Scott?


----------



## joshua_delancey69

cough......cough......COUGH Scott M. sounds great......come on buddy


----------



## SMenigoz

joshua_delancey69 said:


> cough......cough......COUGH Scott M. sounds great......come on buddy


You guys need to get that cough looked at...  

I'd be happy to sponsor the next meeting at my house. My preference would be for a weekend noon--5ish kind of thing...longer if conversation dictates. Unsure of my schedule so cannot commit to a certain date right now--suggestions?
I live in Frederick, MD about 30 miles north of D.C. and about 30 miles west of Baltimore.
Scott Menigoz
Phrogs-n-Phelsuma


----------



## Dunner97074

If I could chime, I haven't been on here lately as I'm prepping for my Paramedic National Registry Exam and I'm in the Fire academy, but any Sat. other than June 11 (that's the test date). 

Please keep me in the loop, off to study......

Mike


----------



## joshua_delancey69

So Scott, you got a tenitive date in mind yet..........


----------



## SMenigoz

joshua_delancey69 said:


> So Scott, you got a tenitive date in mind yet..........


How's 11Jun or 18Jun, either Saturday, work for everyone's schedules? Thats about three weeks away. 
(edit...Mike said he wouldn't be able to make the 11th, so how about the 18th?)
Scott


----------



## Guest

How far do you live from Philadelphia?


----------



## joshua_delancey69

That sucks we cant do the 11th I have a family reunion on the 18th or June could we possilbe push it to the 25 just a suggestion I really like attending Sorry guys my wife just told me about that reunion thing


----------



## dmartin72

I'm open for any date!


----------



## Dunner97074

Just a quick hey and a vote for any Saturday except the 11th. Thanks for remembering me since I'm not on here as much as of late. I'm off to get my butt kicked at the academy! 
Mike


----------



## JoshKaptur

As long as we're voting, I vote 18th... June 10 is my anniversary, but we are celebrating on the 11th, and I don't expect my wife will think Scott's basement is romantic. I understand, however, that no date will be satisfactory for everyone.

Josh


----------



## Guest

*Vote*

I vote for the 18th. I have plans on the 11th and the 4th. But go with whatever date you want, since you are hosting it.
sue


----------



## SMenigoz

JoshKaptur said:


> I don't expect my wife will think Scott's basement is romantic. I understand, however, that no date will be satisfactory for everyone.Josh


What? My basement not romantic? I'll have you know more babies have been conceived there than...well...can't think of a fair comparison, but lets just say LOTS ! :wink: 
In honor of Josh D's committment to attending our meetings (from Tenn !), I vote for 25Jun. I realize we're moving into people's vacation time (mine too) so lets hope that date works for many others.
Regards,
Scott


----------



## mydumname

So guys, how far do you live from Philly?

I am sure someone can give a rough estimate as to how long it would take to get there.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Scott, 
Thanks for the Vote but again at the same time if it does not work for others Ill have to catch the next one, I will live, its about the group as a whole and it seems more can do the 18th right now. 

Thanks Ill just keep an eye out for the date 
I may have to miss my family reunion since its on my wifes side :twisted:


----------



## JoshKaptur

Mapblast says 2:20 minutes from Philly to Frederick. 95 S, 695 West (inner loop), 70 West.


----------



## dmartin72

So are we on for June 25th?


----------



## dmartin72

*36" Toshiba TV (Model number: 36A41)*

SOLD!


----------



## dmartin72

I am selling a one month old 12 Gallon Nano Cube Deluxe. 

This would cost you $179.99 plus Standard Shipping - $11.24 UPS Order Total: $191.23 from Pet Solutions - http://www.petsolutions.com. 

I am selling it for $125.


----------



## dmartin72

SOLD!


----------



## joshua_delancey69

I would love to make it but it looks like all dates will be conflicting with my schedule the 25th weekend i have drill so you guys plan without my imput and if i can make the date ill see you there.


----------



## SMenigoz

Other than Josh D. bowing out, any other conflicts with 25Jun ?
Not sure of the expected turnout as these things seem to come together in the last few days, but for those who would like to meet at my house on a Saturday afternoon looking at and discussing frogs (or day geckoes, if you like) feel free to come. 
Directions:
1)From 70 *West*-- take Frederick exit 40 to first light (Old Farm Rd). 
2)Right on Old Farm to stop sign. 
3)Left onto 40-A... to first light (Mt. Phillip). 
4)Right onto Mt. Phillip to second left onto Butterfly.
5)Next immediate right into Monarch Ridge subdivision. At first stop sign, take left onto Angelwing.
6)First right onto Dagerwing... I'm the last house on the cul-de-sac. 
1413 Dagerwing Place 

1)From 70* East*-- go past Frederick exits, approx. 4 miles to Middletown exit . At end of exit, take right onto 40-A and proceed approx. 2 miles to first light (Mt Phillip).
2) continue with directions above from step 4) on...

More to follow as we get an idea who's coming...


----------



## joshua_delancey69

well i may have counted myself out of the fight a little early I may end up showing up. I may try to rescedule my saturday drill and go in on Sunday


----------



## dmartin72

I'll be there!


----------



## JoshKaptur

Tentative yes.


----------



## dmartin72

So who else is coming?


----------



## Guest

*date conflicts....*

We will be in Florida for two weeks, so I won't be coming. Besides, our anniversary is the 25th. But I should be around for the next one!
sue


----------



## Dunner97074

I will say a tentative yes. My schedule is up in the air with the academy so....

On a side note one of my leucs started calling last week but I'm not sure if it's 1:1 or 2:0, my fingers are crossed. My auratus haven't called or so I haven't heard they're ~11months hmmmmm 0:5 or 0:0:5 still.

Mike


----------



## dmartin72

What's up Mike? Long time no hear! Nice to see you are amongst the living.


----------



## vet_boy77

Unfortunatelly, I will have to miss this one. Rats.
Maybe next time.
John


----------



## JoshKaptur

Mike, my leucs just started calling about a month ago too (thanks Scott aka dartsanddragons). I have 4, and am pretty sure they are 1.3. If you find you have 2.0, I might be willing to swap you a male for a female.


----------



## Ed

I can't make it as that will be the last 5 days of contract negotiation so I actually expect to be sitting in a room somewhere argueing with managemenet. 

Ed


----------



## KeroKero

I'll be there along with my coworker Josh (some of you that were at IAD on sunday might remember him).

Ed - that excuse is soooooooo lame.


----------



## FrankWilliams

I would like to attend if you'll have me.


----------



## dmartin72

Anyone bringing frogs for sale? Tricolors, truncs?


----------



## dmartin72

Anyone bringing food? Drinks?


----------



## Guest

*Sorry, not coming....*

I will be in Florida that weekend, so will not be coming. Sorry to miss it, but will try to make the next one.
sue


----------



## Guest

*June 25 meeting*

I'll be there on Sat. the 25th. I'll bring some sodas and some chips and what's left of my bank account.

Dave Willmore


----------



## dmartin72

*Re: June 25 meeting*

:lol: 



dave willmore said:


> I'll be there on Sat. the 25th. I'll bring some sodas and some chips and what's left of my bank account.
> 
> Dave Willmore


----------



## joshua_delancey69

I may bring a few pairs of frogs.......

I have a proven pair of cobalts, a possible pair of Azureus, possible female retic, and maybe some others a female cit and a male female proven male unproven. the last 2 are just a thought for now.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

anyone interested in snakes i also have 2 ball pythons 
1.0 100 % het yellow Ghost i paid 300 let go or trade for 250
1.0 Male ball had a unique white spot until it shed several times other breeders were amazed at it i paid 300 will let go for 250

Or trade....I am getting rid of all snakes but one pair


----------



## SMenigoz

I'll be bringing a bunch of frogs and munchies and...wait...it's at my house, so I'm already there! :wink: 
Directions provided earlier in this post--MapQuest should get you here too.
Scott


----------



## pa.walt

i am still debating if i want to come down.
if i do decide would anyone be interested in crickets. i can pretty much get any size. unsure of the price. see what kind of deal i can get. 

walt


----------



## joshua_delancey69

i can bring several broms (i only have one kind and dont know the name. and go 10-$20 I havent had a chance to go get spagnum but if there is a demand i can try and get some same goes for the magnolia leaves.....I just havent had time but i can get them if needed.


----------



## dartsanddragons

*MADD meeting strong maybe*

Scott
It looks like you guy's have went and scheduled a meeting when I don't have to work so I may be able to get there this time. i have a couple of things to bring if there is interest, 1.1 Pumilio Almarante/Man Creek and 2 Retics from different lines they will be available for trade or sale but do to the nature of the frogs I will not disturb them unless there is interest I may also have 4 Sante Isabel Tricolors avail but i have not decided on those yet. Also if there is anything you would like me to bring let me know.


Scott

P.S The Citt's are at it again all three in the hut since early this morning.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

i am going to need to buy 15-20 cultures or can trade mag. leaves, spagnum and broms........i would like to get a wingless or flightless.


----------



## FrankWilliams

Josh, would you be interested in trading magnolia leaves for termites? If not, how much would you be selling the mag. leaves for?


----------



## dmartin72

Frank do you have some extra termites?


----------



## joshua_delancey69

I have a large box and i can get more......I would trade for some termites....and anything else


----------



## FrankWilliams

Cool. Yeah, I should be able to get a few baby jars full of termites. If not I can always get more. I also have a large type of springtail that is very prolific, it's not the Giant Black ones, but it's not that far from it. I'll bring a few cultures of those is anyones interested in them.


----------



## SMenigoz

joshua_delancey69 said:


> i am going to need to buy 15-20 cultures or can trade mag. leaves, spagnum and broms........i would like to get a wingless or flightless.


Josh,
I'll have hydei and melanogastor ready if you decide to get some. I PMed you about the spaghnum moss--I could use a bunch when setting up a big 6' tank Scott (dartsanddragons) graciously gave me. It'll be in a state of "pre-construction" for the show...hey, maybe that'll be a topic of discussion?
Scott


----------



## joshua_delancey69

i posted frogs i have for sale in the classifieds would prefer sales to you guys due to shipping.............i probally will not bring unless spoken for


----------



## Dunner97074

Scotts 
I'll be there on Saturday, S.menigoz you'll have Juv. mints right? And S.McGee any juv.Leucs? 
I'm also looking for some inexpensive broms/plants for 2 new tanks and maybe some cultures. I have some (3) springtail cultures that are booming if anyone wants me to bring 'em. 

Mike


----------



## dmartin72

I just want to make sure that the meeting is kicking off at NOON! See you all there.


----------



## RSines

I'm in!~


----------



## SMenigoz

dmartin72 said:


> I just want to make sure that the meeting is kicking off at NOON! See you all there.


Yup, noonish it is. My home phone is (301) 662-5939 for those who get temporarilly "lost" (classic male trait afflicting me).
I live on a cul-de-sac so park along the road/ circle wherever you don't block a driveway. Feel free to park in mine...there'll be a red Ford Ranger truck in the driveway as a landmark.
See everyone on Saturday,
Scott


----------



## JoshKaptur

I was a tentative yes before, now for sure yes.


----------



## Dunner97074

Scott et al.,
I wanted to say thank you for hosting the meeting yesterday and for the mints, they're awesome and feeding already(checks in the mail). Julie is way excited to get started on their next tank. It was great to see everyone and hopefully we can have another meeting before MARS in Sept. 

Mike

p.s. Josh-watch out for the light!!! :shock:


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Well first off im not the Josh with the light warning......But Scott thanks for the great meeting.....I was way impressed with you set up and your methods of mayham........I would love to come back some day its amazing.......I enjoyed talking to all the group members and the interesting chats we had at the meeting..........Thanks agian Scott and happy frogging


P.S. 
Scott thanks for the gecko, and flys
Frank Thanks for the Termites and Springtails
Corey Thanks for the adult geckos

Lastly thanks the rest for the company.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Ditto... thanks for hosting Scott. Sorry again about the light! I couldn't paypal from home because my computer is too old (not enough encryption apparently), and I was off from work Monday.l I will do it today.

Josh


----------



## frogsintn

As usual I had a blast. Great setups Scott. Oh yeah everybody Josh wouldn’t let me drive his new car at all that day. He drove up there and back. So I had the pleasure of shooting everyone on the way home moons.lololoolololololol Oh yeah Dave, What was that you dropped in the t#([email protected]#? :twisted:  :lol:


----------



## joshua_delancey69

so whats happening with the next meeting ................


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Whats up with the group you guys have all disappeared i havent heard a word from the majority of you's guys.............Lets get some chatter going about the next meeting I will not be able to attend if its in october because of all the military school i will be attending the next couple of months


----------



## Dunner97074

Hopefully enough folks are going to MARS so we can chat there. I'll be there in the morning on Sat. Anyone else besides those exhibiting?
<Mike


----------



## KeroKero

I'll be there most of the day saterday, need to pick up some TFs and drop them off back at the apartment then I can socialize all I want


----------



## joshua_delancey69

this is better me and the wifey will be there saturday


----------



## MJ

me yes wifey no. a buddy yes


----------



## dartsanddragons

I will be there Saturday just after noon with the Wife and daughter.


Scott


----------



## Guest

*MARS*

I'll be there on Saturday, at some point.

sue


----------



## rleyh

I'll be there on Saturday with kids.

Rob Leyh


----------



## JoshKaptur

Saturday for me too... morning for sure... maybe later if scheduling permits.


----------



## Guest

I'l be there Sat urday morning. I'd like to meet everyone. How would I recognize you folks?
I gues I could wear a pink carnation.  

E


----------



## joshua_delancey69

you cant miss me and the wife


----------



## Alan

I'll be at the MARS show too. I'll be at the Screameleons table if I'm not wandering the show floor. See you there!

Alan


----------



## RSines

Hey,

Come say hi to Scott and I at the Phrogs-n-Phelsuma table!

-Richard


----------



## Guest

MARS was a good time, nice to see everyone there. Josh's wife even called me cute-- that was right after he grabbed my butt... anyway... It'd be great if we could meet up again before I leave in November for Peru. I'd be happy to bring the DVD (which will be ready then in its final form and for sale) and some beers. 
j


----------



## MJ

always with the beers that boy :wink: 

yeah it was great to see all you guys.
sounds like a great Idea to get together before you hit the jungle again some one from mads pick a date and time and I'm there!

(Justin theres always philly for beer hint hint)


----------



## joshua_delancey69

I have a Military School from 30 October to 11 November


----------



## SMenigoz

*MAD meeting*



Yeager said:


> It'd be great if we could meet up again before I leave in November for Peru.


All it takes is for one of us to step up and say they'll have it at their place. I'd offer again, but I'd rather see something different than my setups...
I spoke with David Martin last week and he moved into a larger place...maybe him? How about Dave Willmore, since most of us (except Josh from Tenn. !!) chickened out due to weather a while back?
Other offers?
Scott
Phrogs-n-Phelsuma


----------



## joshua_delancey69

ooooooooooooooooooooo lets have it at my house........j/k no one would show up..........im down for anywhere


----------



## dmartin72

Let's have it at my place. I'm thinking the middle of October.


----------



## Guest

Middle of October is Frog Day, I know a bunch of us are going there. I'd volunteer my house, but I'm back with the parents for a bit, and I have nothing of interest here. Mike is local though and has a big back yard...
j


----------



## Guest

I can't wait for the next meeting, as the last one I went to was in December, and I didn't have a clue what was going on then. I'm a little better now and I can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## frogsintn

kaeru,
i've been going since day one and still don't know whats going on. :roll: :lol: :shock: lol. there is alot of info to pick outa peoples brains. not to meantion the cool stuff you get to look at and eat, drink. you guys should have seen josh and me hiking today. we liked to have died. of course the 80lbs of stuff we had in our backpacks didn't help. anyway i hope to see everyone at the next meeting. yeager, man you need to get some meat on your bones (a*^)lol. it seemed like we had a mini meeting at the show this past saturday.
rich


----------



## Ed

Justin,
Does Mike know you volunteered him? 

Ed


----------



## Guest

frogsintn said:


> kaeru,
> i've been going since day one and still don't know whats going on. :roll: :lol: :shock: lol. there is alot of info to pick outa peoples brains. not to meantion the cool stuff you get to look at and eat, drink. you guys should have seen josh and me hiking today. we liked to have died. of course the 80lbs of stuff we had in our backpacks didn't help. anyway i hope to see everyone at the next meeting. yeager, man you need to get some meat on your bones (a*^)lol. it seemed like we had a mini meeting at the show this past saturday.
> rich


Too bad I left before I got a chance to see some of you guys again! It was good seeing the few I did see. I saw Josh come in with his wife, but never got a chance to say hi, and I saw you later on right before I left Richard, again never got to come say Hi. well, maybe I'll get to say hi at the next meeting.


----------



## Dunner97074

So are we planning a meeting before Justin leaves us again? I want to see more of the DVD, it was fun watching him get swept down stream, and there were actually frogs in the video! Well let's get something going......I can list myself as a definate maybe to host it but I have to wait on my schedule.


----------



## mydumname

October 15 is Frogday and the Hamburg show<--------since I can't make Frogday.

Anyway, if it is somewhat close, I can make it. For example, somewhere near the MARS show.

Greg


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

*New guy in Baltimore*

Greetings:

I'm not sure if this is the proper place for this, as I am not exactly well versed in Dendroboard decorum, but is there a list of some sort that I should consider getting myself added to so as to keep abreast of Mid-Atlantic Dendro Group events? Some of you may be passingly familiar with me; I'm another Josh, currently in the Baltimore/Towson area. I'm somewhat new to the area, and just got back into the hobby after a long hiatus, if you will, and would really like to be more active in the community. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

-Josh


----------



## JoshKaptur

Besides here, we don't have a list per se. Occasionally someone will send emails to everyone, but that hasn't happened for a while. We usually get together ever month or two... so stay tuned and definitely make it to one of our get-togethers.

btw, my wife goes to Towson for grad school.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

So just keep an eye on things here and I should be fine? Cool.


----------



## dmartin72

I will have a meeting a my place early in November.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

can we have it after the 11th i will be gone till the 11th to Ft. Mccoy Wisconson for School.


----------



## Ed

Let me know, I will try to make this one, 

Ed


----------



## SMenigoz

dmartin72 said:


> I will have a meeting a my place early in November.


Thanks David! I guess the date requests begin now... 
I'll be in Fredericksburg, VA doing a show on 12Nov, so I'd suggest not that day :wink: 
Regards,
Scott


----------



## Guest

*What show is in Fredericksburg, VA?*

What show is in Fredericksburg, VA on November 12? I would prefer not to have it on a holiday weekend, also.
sue


----------



## Guest

where do you live David? That would determine when I could go, depends on class schedule and such


----------



## Guest

I'd like to go. count me in on a meeting.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

I'll be sure to be there. Just need to know when and where. Thanks! 

-Josh (one of many...)


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'm interested in attending. My schedule has loosened up a little. I've heard the idea of a field trip kicking around. Some ideas - Parkside orchids - NAIB after the new displays are set up.


----------



## dmartin72

I am going to have the meeting on November 19th at 1PM. I'm expecting a huge turnout!


----------



## joshua_delancey69

im in as long as nothing comes up/'


----------



## JoshKaptur

I'm coming. If anyone has a male azureus, I'd love to trade for a female leuc, a female nicaraguan g/b auratus, or a female cobalt (all adults). Or I would buy one for a MAD-discount.


----------



## Guest

I will be there as long as nothing comes up as well...I just need to know where there IS :lol: I'm sure I'll be draging Corey with me as well


----------



## dmartin72

I'm sorry guys and gals. Here's the addy:

12900 Falling Water Circle Apt 303
Germantown, MD 20874


----------



## andersonii85

If I can get a ride or a new car...I'm there!

-J


----------



## dmartin72

Kind of hard when you're closing on a house!



andersonii85 said:


> If I can get a ride or a new car...I'm there!
> 
> -J


----------



## andersonii85

Dave,

I pretty much had a choice... new car or new shelter. Since I live with my fiance at her parents house, the new house won out. Luckily (depends on how you look at it), my closing is in about a week and a half. So, if someone in the NJ area is passing through and decides to pick me up along the way... I'm game...lol.

-J


----------



## dmartin72

Sounds like the only choice to me...I'm sure someone up there is coming down! Anyone?


----------



## pa.walt

*apt.size.*

how many people can you fit in your apartment. i was at hamburg today at mike shrom's table and the 5 of us said they wouldn't mind coming down. i was at the first one with mike. is your place about the size of that place. 
walt


----------



## dmartin72

I live in a 2 bedroom/2 bathroom apartment. One of the rooms is designated to darts and tropical fish. I have a balcony...I'll see about getting more chairs. The more people the better.


----------



## MJ

Justin I may be able to swing by ! shoot me a PM


----------



## mydumname

Paul, you have to swing by my house first.


----------



## MJ

Wow man that driving didnt even change your mind LOL of course but how on earth will 4 grown people fot in my car? still I will swing by yours first


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, David:

Where exactly are you located, anyway? I plan to be there, but it would be good to know where I'm goin'. Thanks!


----------



## MJ

dmartin72 said:


> I'm sorry guys and gals. Here's the addy:
> 
> 12900 Falling Water Circle Apt 303
> Germantown, MD 20874


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

D'oh! Whoops, missed that back there. Sorry 'bout the redundant question.


----------



## SMenigoz

David,
Let me know if you need anything--I'm not too far away.


----------



## KeroKero

Fell behind on this thread due to being down in Atlanta for frogday (why weren't you guys there? Shame shame shame!) but like Danielle said I'll be there.

That begs the question who's bringing the beer?


----------



## rleyh

I can bring beer ... I can ALWAYS bring beer.

Rob


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'll be their. It will probably be a little after 1:00. Tentatively Yeager, Vlad, Todd and I will be travelling together.
Michael


----------



## Dunner97074

Corey,
Beer? Did you say Beer? 

David, 
I'll be there!!! 

Everyone,
Is anyone bringing frogs? Plants? Etc?
Anyone have any aurotaenia? 

Mike


----------



## mydumname

I will possibly be in search for some Brazilian yellow heads. I will now in about a week or two. I would be interested in 3 or 4. If you could bring any, feel free to PM me.


----------



## JoshKaptur

mydumname, I think Scott (Phrogs and Phelsuma) has froglets available, and usually makes it to the meetings. May want to check with him. Scott, my referral fee is a discount on a male azureus. :wink:


----------



## SMenigoz

JoshKaptur said:


> mydumname, I think Scott (Phrogs and Phelsuma) has froglets available, and usually makes it to the meetings. May want to check with him. Scott, my referral fee is a discount on a male azureus. :wink:


mydumbname,
I have several Brazilian yellowheads I could bring to David's place.
Josh,
You need a male azureus? Step into my office...I'm sure we could come up with a fair price :wink: 
Scott


----------



## SMenigoz

Dunner97074 said:


> anyone bringing frogs? Plants? Etc?
> Mike


Just PM me if there's something I can bring. Have offspring from:
Azureus (sexed and not)
Alanis (unsexed)
Green Sips (unsexed)
Mint terribilis (unsexed/ six about a year old)
Brazilian yellowheads (unsexed)
Cobalts (sexed and not)
Imitators (2 unsexed)

Fruitflies needed?

Scott


----------



## Ed

I may (and I stress may bring some potted plants). 

Ed


----------



## mydumname

Does anyone who is going have extra of those half 10 gallon tanks?


----------



## KeroKero

if they are half ten gallons... wouldn't that make them 5s?

Had to be said  They cuties are doing well btw.


----------



## frogsintn

i may have a chance to get a few 1/2 10s next weekend. check to see how much glasscages.com has on them. thats what i would charge you. i'm going on a trip for them this coming thursday. maybe.
rich


----------



## MSteele

David

i would also like to attend - still room for one more person.


----------



## dmartin72

It sounds like everyone is coming and I mean everyone! Please come...it will just be a little tight.


----------



## Alan

I'll be there!

Alan


----------



## phyllomedusa

I may be coming. i might bring some adult cb golden mantellas, adult -subadult cb painted mantellas, and a male green sip. Also may have rarer cuttings for sale.

Sean


----------



## MSteele

does anyone coming to the meeting have green pumilio, fantastica, mancreek, or female orange basti for trade or sale


----------



## Michael Shrom

Right now it looks iffy for me going. I have a lot of new projects that need my attention. I can't sacrifice that big of a chunk of the day. If something comes up for me to pick up or deliver that might change.
Michael


----------



## KeroKero

Hola people, I've got a bit of an emergency. I've had to freeze my glider cultures (fliers and invasive flies) which has left me seriously short a food source for my smaller frogs (wingless aren't producing well at the moment). Anyone local have a couple glider cultures that have high densities so I can feed out? 

Please email or call (if you've got my #) if you can help out.


----------



## Ed

Hi Corey, my house temps have my flies slowing down a little but I maybe able to help little a later in the week..

On a different note if anyone one is interested in starter cultures of green banana roaches (Panchlora nivea) let me know and I will bring them. Small cultures are $15 each. 

Ed


----------



## mydumname

How big are green banana roaches? Maybe compared to lobster roaches.


----------



## Ed

Adult females are about an inch long. 


Ed


----------



## Dunner97074

Corey- I think I can help ya out I'm in Columbia if you want to take a drive south, not far off 95. I have large just now booming cultures of mixed cultures. I'll PM ya my cell #.
Mike


----------



## rleyh

Oops, I'm out. I seemed to have missed that we have a wedding to attend.

Next time.

Rob


----------



## KeroKero

Thanks to all who offered flies! I picked up enough from Dunner today that I should be set... until the next crash atleast. Hopefully... not soon.

The generosity of you guys gets me all teary eyed...

See (most of) you guys at the next MADS meeting!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

I'l be there. Just starting to get into vivariums / pdfs. Infact,
after researching for about 6 weeks, I'm finally starting construction
on my 3' cube viv. If anyone have extra plants / trimmings / pups
etc - I'd be more than happy to buy them off you.


----------



## SMenigoz

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I'l be there. Just starting to get into vivariums / pdfs. Infact,
> after researching for about 6 weeks, I'm finally starting construction
> on my 3' cube viv. If anyone have extra plants / trimmings / pups
> etc - I'd be more than happy to buy them off you.


Welcome to the group! I'd be happy to provide a bag full of creeping fig for your tank, no charge. Just consider me when the time comes to purchase frogs!
Scott


----------



## dmartin72

Scott,

I am in GWAPA (Greater Washington Aquatic Plant Association) member with Ghazanfar, who is a great guy. I have already been talking you up about your frogs! He wants to see your set-ups.


----------



## JoshKaptur

I'll have a few brom pups, various vine clippings (you can ask Korey to ID them for you 8) ), and maybe a few misc other clippings.

I also have two 16 month female cobalts for trade... will take virtually anything for them, as I am happy with just one pair. Will consider a male/female trade... and then you'll see me advertising at the next group that I've got an extra pair for trade  

Please email or PM in advance about the cobalts... I'm serious... anything but leucs, azureus, cobalts, or nicaraugan auratus.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

SMenigoz said:


> Welcome to the group! I'd be happy to provide a bag full of creeping fig for your tank, no charge. Just consider me when the time comes to purchase frogs!
> Scott


Bag-o-fig will be appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

JoshKaptur said:


> I'll have a few brom pups, various vine clippings (you can ask Korey to ID them for you 8) ), and maybe a few misc other clippings.
> 
> I also have two 16 month female cobalts for trade... will take virtually anything for them, as I am happy with just one pair. Will consider a male/female trade... and then you'll see me advertising at the next group that I've got an extra pair for trade
> 
> Please email or PM in advance about the cobalts... I'm serious... anything but leucs, azureus, cobalts, or nicaraugan auratus.


Cool! Let me know what you're looking to get for the plants. I'm
actually planning to hold off on the frogs until the viv is somewhat
established and I've got a handle on the humidity / temp etc.


----------



## MSteele

Does anyone have any Fantasticas that will be attending the meeting?


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Hey guys i am going to try and make the meeting I will be doing so however without Richard. I have the frogs in the Trading post still available and May have some Man Creek Froglets that are ready. See you guys there.


----------



## SandyClaws

Hello all,

I am a newbie to PDF's. I just picked up a pair of D. tinctorius 'Brazilian Yellow Head' from Scott (Phrogs-n-Phelsuma).

Where exactly are you all meeting? What are the requirements to attend?

Do you all accept newbies like myself 

Thanks!


----------



## KeroKero

No requirements to attend except being a frog lover and being able to get there.

The address was posts up a couple pages ago... just go through the pages backwards and you'll find it. I'm too lazy to go back and look myself.


----------



## Dunner97074

Please excuse KeroKero, I believe she mis-spoke, while it is true that a passion for darts is the key and there are no dues/fee to attend, the requirements for entrance to the meeting is.....you must bring beer for Mike and Corey! :lol: (Corey-how could you forget bylaw 1-A?) 
Seriously though, I prefer darker beers and we'd be glad to have you, just plan ahead it's going to be packed!
Mike


----------



## KeroKero

I actually typed that up and was about to submit it... but didn't know his age and it would be just my luck to say "Hey jailbait! Bring me beer!" Heh. Not good.

I'm much more a harp person myself, but will go for bass, yeungling (however you spell it), or, need be, coronas (with lime). But it is required that I have a beer in my hand at all times. Its just one of those things thats just too awful to think about the consequences of me not having a beer in my hand (like the dreaded corey-without-a-beer picture!). So lets aviod the horrible chain of events that could occur and bring beer for Corey 

And of course, great, awesome, bestest-people-ever like Mike should have some too.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Just wonderimg if the meeting is still set for nxt Saturday?


Wondering will Mike Shromm & Justin Yeager still be going?









Thanx 


TODD


----------



## Ed

You'll have to shoot them an e-mail and see. 

Ed


----------



## dmartin72

It is still on! :!: :!: :!: :!: I need to get a head count for everyone who is definitely coming to my place! :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## KeroKero

ME! + roomate


----------



## SMenigoz

dmartin72 said:


> It is still on! :!: :!: :!: :!: I need to get a head count for everyone who is definitely coming to my place! :!: :!: :!: :!:


Final headcount--One(1)... I'm in. Now counting the frogs I may bring, 25... :roll: 
Seriously, those of you who had discussions with me to bring frogs for you, please drop me a PM to remind me again what you wanted.
Regards,
Scott


----------



## SandyClaws

Count me in as well (1).....does anyone have any springtail cultures that I could buy off of you  

Thanks!

Kris
[email protected]


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

I'll be there.


----------



## Ed

I'll be there. 
I will have some plant cuttings, some potted Pinguicula (e-mail me if interested in the species), if anyone else is interested I can bring some of the following 

banana roach starter culture $15.00
grain weevil starter culture (good only as an occasional food) $5.00

pesticide and herbicide free oak leaves (on 5 acres where no pesticides or herbicides are used) (e-mail me and we will discuss amount and price but I could easily bring a few trash bags for those who want them for cages and tadpole tea). 

Ed


----------



## mydumname

> ME! + roomate


And me still, right? I will call you this week to get directions, well address and mapquest can do the rest.



> banana roach starter culture $15.00


At least one for now. Will let you know if I will get a second one.


Not sure yet if I will be purchasing any frogs.


----------



## Guest

I can make it to the meeting if I can sell these tanks
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... 9857#79857
Money is very tight with me right now as I am saving everything for this next trip to South America to film and do my thesis work. If I sell the tanks then I will deliver to the meeting and hang out. I'm pretty sure Mike will not be going. 
j


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Im in (1)......
I will and can bring 
Gallon Baggies of Sphagnum moss
1.0 Red Amazonicus (Would Like a female first)
1.0 Intermedius
1 adult blue legged Chinquri
0.1 possible female Retic
2.0 Calling Santa Isabellas
1.0 Proven Azureus
0.1 Proven Yellowback


Trade offers are welcome, I am however looking for the following.........
I would like to get a Female Amazonicus, a Female Intermedius, a Proven Santa Isabella Female.


----------



## dmartin72

So far, that is 11 including me and Natalia!


----------



## MSteele

I will be there 
i have giant orange froglets - if anyone needs them for trade. - looking for fantasticas, retics, brizilian nut, female orange basti, amazonicus and green pumilio.


----------



## Dunner97074

David,
I'll be there. Anyone have a female Leuc? Josh, I may take you up on some moss, and any othe plants anyone may bring. Scott, I decided I'll make the trip up to your place for azureus when I have a viv ready.

Mike


----------



## dmartin72

13 and counting!


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, David, I'll definitely be there, as well, so increase by one (1). BTW, Corey, I believe you still have some of my plants; would you mind bringing them along since we're both gonna be there? I mostly just want those orchid cuttings that you were holding for me. Thanks!

-Josh L


----------



## Guest

I am now official. Ed and I will be going together. Keep the beer flowing, he's driving.
j


----------



## SandyClaws

If anyone needs or wants any Magnolia leaves let me know...I can bring fresh ones or ones that have fell from the tree a while ago....all pesticide free 

Kris
[email protected]


----------



## andersonii85

I am a definate maybe. It depends on my ride situation and the "ok" from the "boss"...ha! I will probably have some plants or something up for trade or sale.

-J


----------



## dmartin72

16


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I will be going


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I will be going


----------



## KeroKero

lol, looks like Todd and his alter ego should be attending


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Yep . both of us.


----------



## yuri

Anyone bringing some fruit fly cultures? I am looking for some hydei, but will take a melanogaster if I really have to.

Anyone need some used two-and-a-half and ten gallon tanks with glass lids?


----------



## dmartin72

Last I knew, Scott had plenty!

Yuri, I take it you're coming!?!?

17


----------



## yuri

I think I might show up for a bit. Thanks again for hosting David.


----------



## yuri

What do you need in terms of food or beverages?


----------



## Ed

Hi Yuri,
I would be interested in the tanks. I can bring you some mixed hydei and melanogaster cultures. Shoot me an e-mail. 

Ed


----------



## Alan

David: Let me know what I can bring ~ food/drinks.

Alan Z.


----------



## dmartin72

I will getting a food platter and some beer!

Who wants to bring sodas?

Who wants to bring chips and dips?

Who wants to bring cookies?

Who wants to bring more beer?

Who wants to bring some type of finger food?

The more food the merrier...I suspect that there might be 25 - 30 people crammed into my 2 bedroom apartment.

19


----------



## MSteele

i can bring more beer and chips -


----------



## Alan

dmartin72 said:


> The more food the merrier...I suspect that there might be 25 - 30 people crammed into my 2 bedroom apartment.
> 19


Pic from the last meeting:


----------



## StevenBonheim

Wow, looks like ill make it! 
Ill bring a few random plant clippings if anyone is interested...
see y'all there


----------



## joshua_delancey69

If anyone is interested in any of the frogs that i have availble then let me know.....I am more that likely comming solo so i may or may not bring frogs unless they are ask for... thanks josh......by the way i got my Active Duty Acceptance letter today so I should be active duty fairly soon.....

PS i also have 11 designer leopards I am parting with so they can go as well..


----------



## dmartin72

How is school going?



StevenBonheim said:


> Wow, looks like ill make it!
> Ill bring a few random plant clippings if anyone is interested...
> see y'all there


----------



## JoshKaptur

Of course we're interested in random plant clippings. I'll be bringing a few weeds myself.


----------



## Dunner97074

David et al,
Due to a last minute schedule change I, unfortunately, won't be able to attend. :? However, will someone remember to start a wish list, and a sign in sheet with eveyones current info ie. e-mail, phone, location, and maybe species kept. I want to put togethe a list and will be formulating a quarterly newsletter. Thanks and I look forward to the pics and the reports.
Mike


----------



## SandyClaws

Last call for anyone who wants Magnolia leaves. 

I can bring brown ones, or fresh ones off the tree. 

Let me know...I can bring about a garbage bag (or so) full to give away to anyone who wants them.
 

SandyClaws


----------



## JoshKaptur

SandyClaws... if you're bringing a grab bag, I could use a handful or two.

Dunner, I am intending to start just such a list... especially so we can move faster on group discounts when they are posted. I'd be glad to pass the project to you, however, after I get some initial information on Saturday.


----------



## StevenBonheim

School is going alright. I've been way out of swing with the Dendroboard gang, missing the whole frog thing...looking foward to getting off campus for sure.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

I may or may not make it guys......I have not made a final decision but i have some things going on that may cause me not to make it. Thanks but if i dont make it this weekend then i will try and make the hamburg show on dec 3rd


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

BTW, I'm sure it's mentioned back there somewhere, but what time is the meeting "officially" starting, anyway? Thanks! 

Josh (Posting redundant questions since 10/16/05)


----------



## dmartin72

Saturday, November 19th at 1PM


----------



## KeroKero

This just isn't my week. Anyone going to have wingless FFs available at the meeting? and while I'm at it, mite paper?

Just when I think I fix a problem I get another one. I'm begining to think I have a "melanogaster" curse, as in not enough. The baby frogs (and imis) need to eat


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Well looks Like after I thought I was getting to come I wont Make it after all...

.Scott sorry I called and said I was comming but due to another issue I wont make it. 

I will agian try to make it to hamburg, Pa on DEC 03. thanks and sorry


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

1:00; got it. Thanks!

Josh


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Sad to say I most likely will not be able to make the trip down.

I pulled into my driveway this morning and noticed smoke rising from the hood of my car.




That being said , I hopeto some of yas at Hamburg and everyone else at the next meeting






TODD


----------



## mydumname

.


----------



## SandyClaws

Dave, et all,

What is the age limit here?

Is it okay for me to bring my 11 year old son, or should I leave him at home?

SandyClaws


----------



## dmartin72

Sure, bring your son.


----------



## Ed

I would like to thank Dave for being such a kind and gracious host. I had a great time, and had a lot of fun. 
Dave has some great looking frogs, terraria and fish tanks. 
I have to apologize for Yeager and I getting there so late but we did run into some bad traffic. 

Ed


----------



## JoshKaptur

Ditto Ed... thanks David! Thanks as well to Sandy Claws for the leaves, and to Corey for letting me drink her beer. :twisted: I got rear-ended on the way home (stop and go on the beltway)... minor damage, but still a PITA. Good luck with your landlord David.

Josh

PS... we may need to periodically remind Scott about the clearance.
PPS... PM me if you are interested in a group retic order.


----------



## Guest

Yes, thank you very much for hosting us. You were very welcoming, though not nearly as much as the hostess at Red Robbin where we ate later... I too was very impressed with your aquaria, which was pretty much abundantly obvious. I would very much like to have your help with a fish tank in the near future.
j


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Start Shameless plug...

If anyone is interested in planted aquaria, check out the local
planted aquaria club http://www.gwapa.org
We have an online forum to discuss / swap / sell etc.
Lots of plants show up at the meetings.
Group orders for plants / fish are handled and 'insured' by the club.
Good bunch of folks.
The last monthly meeting was at David's place. The next one on Dec 3rd
will be at my place. If you're interested in planted aquaria - come by
the meeting. If you like what you see - join the club.

End Shameless plug...


----------



## Alan

David: Thanks for hosting. As always - you have some great vivs!

Alan


----------



## KeroKero

David - awesome host as always  thanks for all the plant clippings! Tho I'm very sorely tempted to start up an asian freshwater tank now...

It was great seeing old friends again and putting faces to newer names, and the welcome response to my FF plight... you guys are awesome. I just wish we did this more often! When's the next meeting?

Plants make me happy....

Josh - It seems polite to say "sure, you'll welcome" but I'm still sour about it. Offset mildy by plants... but still sour. Beer  Hope you and your car are ok.

My roomate had a grand time even tho she randomly had a sex change... wait... nm. That was greg :wink: You were great fun, we need to car pool more often! Its great to have someone who can actually navigate, especially since I was obviously having issues. Father Hurley, lol.

We all know that it was really Yeager that made Ed late, but the last minute stories about justin made it worth it


----------



## Ed

Justin had an adventure on the way home that at some future point I may be willing to tell.........

Ed


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Yes, many thanks to David for hosting an excellent meeting... and lotsa free plants!  

Josh (one of... how many?)


----------



## JoshKaptur

At least 4, by my count.


----------



## mydumname

> My roomate had a grand time even tho she randomly had a sex change... wait... nm. That was greg You were great fun, we need to car pool more often! Its great to have someone who can actually navigate, especially since I was obviously having issues. Father Hurley, lol.


Ha, thanks. Anytime. 

Thanks Dave, had a good time. Glad I came.


----------



## SandyClaws

Thanks indeed. My son and I really enjoyed it and appreciated the warm welcom for us newbies 

I need to get me a few of those awesome cubes :lol: 
SandyClaws


----------



## RSines

Hey guys!

Sorry I missed this meeting. My schedule has been packed. Thank God this is my last semester of school... atleast for a while.

-Rich

When's the next one?


----------



## KeroKero

So are we having a meeting soon or what? MADS is about to turn 1 year old! YAY!

So we gonna have one in january? Come on, you know you guys want to... A little frog told me Dunner wanted to host the next one :twisted:


----------



## Dunner97074

A meeting in Jan. or early Feb? I think it may be possible, but I'd have to check on dates in January. By then I hope Santa will have delivered all my presents, some more azureus, a female leuc or two and maybe some cobalts.....
I'd like to get things going on a newsletter of sorts and other stuff to strengthen the club. Ya know give it more substance, since like Corey said we are almost a year old!

Mike


----------



## JoshKaptur

I'd propose a one-year bash... would give us some time to plan something special or substantive... maybe lure in a big crowd like the first one.

I'm sure the Phrog's n Phelsuma midnight madness clearance sale would be a big hit.

I'd also love to do a group order from a few vendors, hopefully to get a discount, but definitely to save on shipping. I think we should be posting wish lists... perhaps some separate threads entitled "February MAD meeting group order: d. reticulatus" (or whatever species you want to start), and people could specify interest, price willing to pay, and vendor preference. This would let people who have some frogs to unload see the thread and post availability???

Delta dash split between 5-10 people is very reasonable.

Thoughts?


----------



## Darks!de

I'm all ears   

Luke


----------



## KeroKero

Oh so NOW you wanna come down and join MADS when someone says cheap shipping? Tsk tsk Luke!

Instead of doing it by species, maybe we could do it by vendor? I tend to go for the more oddball stuff and would be left out of most lists if they were by species  But if we did large orders from breeders I might find some stuff I want! Esepcially if we did a group order from the NW frog "gods".

But this time of year its not recomended due to shipping... and this is the one time of year we should spend money on things other than frogs! Especially those that put up with our hobby....


----------



## Dunner97074

Quote from KeroKero "I tend to go for the more oddball stuff" Hmmm nah I won't make the comment :wink: 
I think it's a great Idea and that is one thing I could include in the monthly e-newsletter. I think a meeting every 2-3 months with a big meeting once a year would be a great idea. One of the ideas David and I had when we came up with the club idea was to get people together but also learn from each other. I for one enjoyed the 1st meeting at David's. We had the photo shoot, a run down on resin trees stumps, the NW frogger report. Kinda of an agenda. I do like the idea of the Phrogs 'n Phelsuma Midnight sale!  
Mike


----------



## dmartin72

I'm all about the learning aspect! It's not often that we can all get together to share this minute niche hobby and walk away with some useful knowledge. I know the Phrogs 'n Phelsuma Midnight sale would be very lucrative for Scott...hint hint!


----------



## SandyClaws

I know that I am still a newbie amongst you all; however I agree with the Phrogs 'n Phelsuma Midnight sale!

Also, would anyone be interested in doing a group order for tanks from Paul at FCA??

SandyClaws


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Mmmm... Phrogs and Phelsuma Midnight Madness Clearance Sale... I am so there! (Feelin' pressured yet, Scott?)


----------



## SMenigoz

Josh_Leisenring said:


> Mmmm... Phrogs and Phelsuma Midnight Madness Clearance Sale... I am so there! (Feelin' pressured yet, Scott?)


Heh heh, midnite madness clearance sale... _very funny_
I've got to keep food on the table and shoes on the kids, ya know? Wait, I have no kids, but I do love to eat!
I'm always willing to work special discounts for my area froggers. I am *really* flush with Surinam Cobalts, so let me know if you'd like to add some of these hardy, colorful guys to your collection.
Its always tough to schedule a meeting around the holidays. Anyone want to offer up their home to a bunch of frog geeks?


----------



## JoshKaptur

Corey,
I think a group order from the NW would be great. I think that Delta Dash is not bad, even in the cold weather, if properly packaged. The frogs probably spend less than 10 hours in a well insulated box with heat packs from dropoff to pickup. Delta dash can be steep, but would not be bad if we had 10+ froggers going in an a phil tan order, etc.

And the "this is the time of year to spend money on the people who put up with our hobby" will not apply if we push this back to February as a "one-year bash."

And scott, I'm surprised you're still talking to me (just got your PM) after I planted this midnight madness sale seed.


----------



## SMenigoz

JoshKaptur said:


> And scott, I'm surprised you're still talking to me (just got your PM) after I planted this midnight madness sale seed.


Aw cmon, I take it all in fun!


----------



## SandyClaws

So there IS A MIDNIGHT SALE :lol: 

SandyClaws


----------



## yuri

Is there a sign up sheet or an email circulating about a group order?

And how come it is colder here today (Silver Spring, MD) than in my home town of Toronto (550 miles away, further north)?


----------



## Hassan347

Hello Everyone


----------



## dmartin72

Keep checking back for the next date, which I suspect will be in mid-February!

PM me your info:

Name
Address
Phone
E-mail address


----------



## SMenigoz

dmartin72 said:


> Keep checking back for the next date, which I suspect will be in mid-February!


Yee Hah, so we've nailed down a month! Who's the victum..er...host to be this time?
I'll be out of the country the end of January and again the beginning of February, so I'd vote for *not* those dates.


----------



## KeroKero

*cough_Dunner_cough*


----------



## crb_22601

*Hello*

Hello to all in the dc metro area. I am new to the dart frog world and would like to start off on the right foot. I have been doing my research for a couple of months now and would actually like to see how other people set up there stuff. I live in Winchester, Virginia about an hour away from DC and was wondering if there was anybody near Winchester that could shed some light on a few topics.

Thanks,

Christopher Ryan Boyd


----------



## JoshKaptur

At the next meeting I'm sure anyone would be glad to talk with you. If you want to see a few simple setups, you can PM me to arrange a visit... though honestly, there are others in our area with much better setups.


----------



## Guest

crb_22601 Try going to Herpetologic.com. Check out the frog room photos in the gallery or photo section. Then contact Sean Stewart and see if you can drop in. He lives near Ellicott City, Md not to far from Winchester. I stumbled onto his site, he has quite the resume. I bought my first PDFs from him just before Christmas for my five year old (or was it for me?). Anyway I HIGHLY recommend him and his site.

SF
Oits


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Is there a definate date yet ??






THANX




TODD


----------



## SMenigoz

Back from my vacation in St. Lucia...tough to wake up every morning to waves crashing, birds chirping and 85 degree sunny weather ! But then again, it _was_ like 60 degrees here yesterday :roll: 
Just keeping this thread active...


----------



## Dunner97074

I'm removing my hat from the ring to host the next meeting (wife's 5 mo pregnant and said no) and would rather not upset her at this time.  

So anyone want to volunteer to host?

Mike


----------



## MJ

your a very wise man :wink: I will be at the next meeting sorry cant host dont have a place to live right now.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

I don't mind hosting but would probably like to do it at a later date.
Got a viv - but its new and has no frogs.


----------



## KeroKero

Stick a couple rubber ones in, we'll pretend not to notice 

So no one for hosting in feb?


----------



## JoshKaptur

I could possibly do it. It could not be Feb 5... rest of Feb saturdays looking good. I'm in Odenton, MD 21113. Need to be pot luck on the food and beverages. I don't have the ooogle factor of some of the more local hobbiests... but have a few frogs and fish tanks to set the right atmosphere.


----------



## Guest

*Host or attend*

I can host (but beware, I am only two months into this hobby!!) or definitely attend. I have built to 15 cube vivs and have two exo-terra's as temporaries. I live in the Mt. Vernon Estate neighborhood.

SF
Otis


----------



## Guest

*P.S.*

Oops I guess I should have mentioned, Conrad, my five year old :wink: , now has 0.0.2 D. Tinc Lorenzo juveniles, 0.0.2 Azureus juveniles, and one D. Tinc Phallid (Oyopok) all these I purchased from Sean Stewart. We are presently awaiting 0.0.3 Leucs from StPeterfrogger.


SF
Otis


----------



## Guest

*Would welcome a gathering!*

I live in Lancaster, Pa. Just getting into the hobby but have a house with a large room where exhibits could be set up and where a good sized meeting could be held.

But is Lancaster, Pa a good central place to meet?

Don't know.

Michael


----------



## Guest

*Organizing an educational event*

Have reviewed a good many of the posts from the start-up of MAD to current posts and would like to suggest as have others a yearly or semi-annually educational event covering generally and in-detail discussions on our posts.

Many of our participants could speak from experience in areas that they feel they have an expertise....it seems over the course of a year that the same topics are discussed and have been discussed thorougly enough that we all could participate. What ja think?

We could also invite representatives of current companies that we do business with to discuss their product.....(trust me I'm in sales and they love this kind of thing....may even take credit for having thought of it themselves..... sales people love to be sold). Even local businesses may fund a portion of the event. The bottom line is that we all benefit. 

I believe such an event would integrate our community a little bit better and help many of us online to feel getting together has something substantial to offer. Granted I'm new to this process and may be speaking out of turn (if so, pardon my enthusiasm)...but I've been bitten by the frog bug.

If I can be part of a larger coordinating process let me know.

Michael


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

I think thats a great idea, but the club should be formed formally as
an entity before organzing these events. I think doing so will
go a long way in helping organize the meetings for the year as far
as venues and discussion topics. It'll help promote the hobby in the
area, and facilitate the transfer of knowledge.

I was president of another local club in the area, and helped get things
organized. Everyone gets a lot more out of the club now. 
We've got benefits such as 'Group Order Insurance' where the members
are protected from DOA, reship costs etc etc when the order is placed
through the club. We also have regular dry goods group orders, where
everyone benefits from reduced costs. The forum itself helps retain
knowledge, serves as a place to buy / sell locally, and members can
contribute articles to the library - helps get new folks in the hobby from
making beginner mistakes - which could be costly.

Maybe something to discuss at the next meeting - if we can figure out
a venue?


----------



## Guest

*Great Post....I'm with ya.*

Appreciate the post on developing "our community" here with MAD. With discussion, I believe the next meeting ought to include an organizational session for such a purpose. It appears we have a great deal of talent here on this board...all we need to do is organize it.

Lets talk up how we can get the ball rolling!!!!

Michael


----------



## dmartin72

I am trying to arrange a meeting at the NAIB. Maybe you and I could meet before then to formalize things, which I've been thinking about for a while (since the last time you brought it up).



Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I think thats a great idea, but the club should be formed formally as
> an entity before organzing these events. I think doing so will
> go a long way in helping organize the meetings for the year as far
> as venues and discussion topics. It'll help promote the hobby in the
> area, and facilitate the transfer of knowledge.
> 
> I was president of another local club in the area, and helped get things
> organized. Everyone gets a lot more out of the club now.
> We've got benefits such as 'Group Order Insurance' where the members
> are protected from DOA, reship costs etc etc when the order is placed
> through the club. We also have regular dry goods group orders, where
> everyone benefits from reduced costs. The forum itself helps retain
> knowledge, serves as a place to buy / sell locally, and members can
> contribute articles to the library - helps get new folks in the hobby from
> making beginner mistakes - which could be costly.
> 
> Maybe something to discuss at the next meeting - if we can figure out
> a venue?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

No problem meeting - you work close to where I live and work anyway,
we could get together pretty much any day that works for you.


----------



## Ed

So is this going to compete with IAD or complement it??? 

Ed


----------



## dmartin72

I would think...complement. I see this as a way to formalize our meetings a little bit more (i.e., specific talks, demos)...plan trips (here and abroad)...do group purchases (leverage) and just get together more regularly.



Ed said:


> So is this going to compete with IAD or complement it???
> 
> Ed


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

dmartin72 said:


> I would think...complement. I see this as a way to formalize our meetings a little bit more (i.e., specific talks, demos)...plan trips (here and abroad)...do group purchases (leverage) and just get together more regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this going to compete with IAD or complement it???
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...

Sounds like good objectives - I think it'll be very benefitial.


----------



## KeroKero

I dunno, I kinda like the informality of most of the get togethers we have had. We have some swapping, some selling, but a lot of it is drinking beer and conversing with friends (or making new friends) in the hobby. I dunno about other people, but these conversations have ranged from "how you doing?" to some really indept, opinionated topics that have come up on the board.

We did have the one meeting that was an attempt at being more formal, with talks about fake tree stumps and photography, but still the trend was just to hang out and talk. When Micheal brought up the getting more oragnized, more official talks, and products and what not, my first thought was "Wasn't that what IAD is for?". Or Frogday, or NWFF, or MWFF....

I do like the dry goods and large frog order bit tho. Maybe we should make a more official MADS mailing list (I don't know if the other was a ML, or just a mass email), and a small website to keep track of dates for get togethers and orders and what not. I'm more than happy to supply both for free since I've got the bandwidth and server space aplenty, as well as ML program (same as the frognet one).


----------



## Guest

I like the idea of a meeting in Lancaster. I am working very hard to have the large run of the DVD out very soon. It would be nice to have a debut party/meeting together.
j


----------



## Guest

*Meeting*

Hey all,
Being new to the hobby I will travel to where ever to learn more, and meet people that share this interest. To me this so far from my normal day it is GREAT. I can assist with my time, or whatever skills I have that I can apply at whatever level the need is.

I still offer my house with my four basic vivs and five soon to 11 frogs.

SF
Otis


----------



## Guest

*International Amphibian Days...I. A. D. Conference*

The IAD Conference will be held May 5-7 at the Holiday Inn Selelct Baltimore North, 2004 Greenspring Drive, Timonium, Maryland 21093.

Check it out http://www.intlamphibday.org/Welcome.asp

Hope to see all you guys and gals there. Hey, wouldn't this be great for a brief MAD meeting for finalzing some structure...or whatever.

Michael


----------



## dmartin72

Corey,

As structured as it may sound, it will always be informal. I just want to make sure certain things are covered so that newbies can jump right in. Mike's suggestion of a newsletter is definite and a website for sure. I hope to meet with Ghazanfar either this week or next.


----------



## Guest

*Three Cheers for David*

David, Appreciate the initiative....I am one of the newbies....tally ho.

Michael


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Is there a fee to attend?


----------



## dmartin72

Yes...the vendor section only costs $5 per day. Most of the froggers just sit at the bar and chat it up! :lol:


----------



## KeroKero

Fee - bring beer and snacks. 

Ok, so lets get this meeting going already! Whose place what weekend?


----------



## dmartin72

If the newbie, Bryant (Otis), will allow us, we'll have it at the Lt. Col's place in Alexandria, VA. How is February 18th or 19th around 1PM?

Maybe we could do a demo tank for him?!?!


----------



## Guest

*Hallelujah*

Yippie Chi Yi Yaaaaah.... We're goin to have a meeting.....I don't believe. it...you gooooo Dave.

Michael

KeroKero....thanks for the WORD.


----------



## Guest

It doesn't work for me, but don't plan around me. I can only attend a meeting closer, but if that works for others, I hope you have a great meeting. 
j


----------



## KeroKero

Yeah, I probibly won't be able to make the meeting for similar reasons


----------



## Guest

*What 'bout this?????*

How 'bout get a list of all the folk who want to attend and then find a central location....ask someone centrally located? 

Wouldn't this work........

Michael


----------



## rozdaboff

So this will be the first time I have chimed in on making a MAD meeting. Being stuck in Central NY - either making the drive to a New England Meeting, or a MAD meeting is usually a trek (why I haven't made any yet). 

So if possible, it would be great if an occasional meeting could be held north of the Baltimore/DC area. This way I could actually put some faces to the names. I am not asking for this particular meeting to be in PA - just to keep it in mind for the future.

Oz


----------



## Guest

*Meeting*

All,
Either option works for me. I can host here on the 18th, or if there is a more centrally located place, I can travel. An idea....send me your addresses and I will plot them on a map (consider it a military skill) that way we may be better able to ID what is "central"....No, do not read into this any big brother stuff....remember this hobby is my break from my day life.

SF
Otis


----------



## Ed

The Va options are also a little too far for me. 

Ed


----------



## andersonii85

If it's in Virginia than I am probably out. I have a hard enough time just getting to Havre de Grace.

-J


----------



## dmartin72

Josh,

Is your place still available?



JoshKaptur said:


> I could possibly do it. It could not be Feb 5... rest of Feb saturdays looking good. I'm in Odenton, MD 21113. Need to be pot luck on the food and beverages. I don't have the ooogle factor of some of the more local hobbiests... but have a few frogs and fish tanks to set the right atmosphere.


----------



## Guest

The 18th in Lancaster would be the only one I could make in the near future. If that option is still open, I would like that. We've never had a PA meeting yet, and I know we have a nice group near-by. If it doesn't work, no worries, just putting it out there that it's the only one that works for me.
j


----------



## Guest

*Central Location*

If my figuring seems right Josh seems to be in the middle of things....is this right.?...if so....I'm game.

Michael


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Seems that since we have members from NY to VA, a central
location would be a 2 hr ride each way for folks from those states.

Someone setup a poll to see how many people we have from each
state....


----------



## dmartin72

I can tell you that my list cosists mostly of VA an MD.



Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Seems that since we have members from NY to VA, a central
> location would be a 2 hr ride each way for folks from those states.
> 
> Someone setup a poll to see how many people we have from each
> state....


----------



## Ed

I would have to come from south Jersey.. 
Ed


----------



## JoshKaptur

Yes... I could host on the 24th. I'm almost exactly 2 hours from Philly (travel there regularly for family)... smack dab in the middle of DC/Baltimore/Annapolis triangle.


----------



## mydumname

20 minutes from Philly in South Jersey, so VA is out for me.


----------



## pa.walt

..we have members from NY to VA, a central
location would be a 2 hr ride each way for folks from those states....
dont forget about the guys from 
tenn. but we could have a meet in maine and they would probably come to it.


----------



## yuri

February 24th or March 24th?


----------



## Dunner97074

Josh can you host a Sat. meeting (24th is a Fri) I'm sure a lot of people have work and then to drive to the meeting, it'd be a lot. Did you mean the 25th? And what month?
Mike


----------



## dmartin72

Feb. 25th Saturday sounds good! I promise that we'll do one a little north eventually, but the whole reason Mike and I started this was to have something in our area.


----------



## Guest

*It seems that Josh is in the middle of things*

Josh:

I'm game for Saturday the 25th at your place in Maryland if we can agree on the location. If Otis is still up to tallying all the imput and locations I think that your place might be a central location. Have a feeling that there are a good many folk in PA & NY who might attend if they can reach the meeting in a 2 hour drive. 

Michael


----------



## dmartin72

I would like to update the list again. I know that some of our info has changed. Please send me the following info to:

[email protected]

Name
address
telephone
e-mail


----------



## Guest

*Hear Ye Hear Ye*

David: Appreciate your effort. Maybe the how to's of setting up these meetings might be a topic of discussion....it would save a lot of energy and allow more folk to invest in the hobby and a lot less time in the admin. of it.....its tiring.

Secondly if Maryland be the place I have a van and we could carpool from my place in Lancaster. Save folks gas. So all you PA and NY people.....if you want to get on board....get on board.

Michael


----------



## Dunner97074

To All-
Like Dave said, the reason David and I started the group was to get the folks of the MD, VA DE area together. Now while it's great that there are folks from PA, NY and NJ want to get involved I'd rather not shift a meeting too far north as this would defeat the purpose of setting up the group in the first place. I think we should stick to our original idea and keep the meetings local to those who founded the group. While I understand it may not be convenient for some to travel a bit further, it is also why we had been trying to get together every 2-3 months. This way it keeps the attendance up, and people excited for a meeting to come around. 

Well that's my 2 cents.
Mike


----------



## andersonii85

Hey Mike,

You have to admit, it wouldn't be much of a meeting without the Jersey and Philly guys! What are there like three froggers in Virginia? (j/k- don't send me hatemail).

-J


----------



## joshua_delancey69

What the Hey you bunch of crackers... Leave out the "Good Ole Boys".....We have been comming to the meeting since day one.......you guys cant complain about the drive its about an 7-8 hour drive for us. 

Just messing.....well almost 2 weeks of military school done and 5 more to go....WOO HOO.........


----------



## Guest

*Bring On the Crackers!!!!*

Yippie Chi Yi Yaaa....man I like these Southern Folk!!!!

Michael


----------



## pa.walt

feb. 25th is the hamburg show.


----------



## Dunner97074

Josh K- Any chance of hosting on Sun. the 26th?


----------



## Guest

*Meetings*

Members and hobbiest,
I guess I see myself, rapidly becoming the admin guy, which is fine by me. For those interested in attending these meetings and attempting to locate the "central" point. Please forward your address to:
[email protected]

I will compile and plot them. Then we can democratically establish a radius from the central point that is "fair game" for future meetings.

SF
Otis


----------



## JoshKaptur

Sorry, I cannot do Sundays.

I meant Feb 25th, but if attendance would be low due to Hamburg, I can do early March Saturdays as well.


----------



## dmartin72

Lets do it on the 25th of February and we'll have another one in March or so to catch everyone who can't make it.



JoshKaptur said:


> Sorry, I cannot do Sundays.
> 
> I meant Feb 25th, but if attendance would be low due to Hamburg, I can do early March Saturdays as well.


----------



## KeroKero

Feb 25th is just fine for me and is a drive I can make, especially since I see signs for it on my commute from Solomons to Towson :roll: Plus, Josh, I gotta check out those fish tanks so you can convince me to set up that 45 for that asian backwater tank we were talking about...


----------



## pa.walt

my post was more to michael about the feb.25th. should just pmed him about that. 
i don't know how many people below the mason dixon line come to hamburg except to be vendors, unless they are from tenn.
walt


----------



## dmartin72

Finally the meeting is set! Josh (JoshKaptur) has graciously opened up his home for the meeting. Please chime in here to let us know if you're coming and what food/drink item you would like to bring. I will let Josh give specific address info for his home.

_*Who: Josh's Place
When: Saturday, Februay 25th
Time: 2:00PM*_

I'm bringing *Yenling Beer* cough<corey>cough!


----------



## JoshKaptur

Great guys... look forward.

My address is:
610 Lions Gate Lane
Odenton, MD 21113
cell if you need it is 4438543049

Please do not park in any parking spaces unless they are labeled "visitor" (there are about 10 of them but usually full on saturdays). There is plenty of parking on Stehlik, the road before you turn onto Lions Gate. It's about a 50-75 foot walk, so most of you should be able to make it :roll: 

Lions gate is a big horseshoe... you want the second entrance off of Stehlik, otherwise your walk will be more like 1/3 mile.

I'll get several Pizzas, and will even entertain topping requests. I will also supply paper products.

Josh

PS. Will someone bring me a turkish glider culture?


----------



## SandyClaws

I can bring bring a few (maybe 3) *small* Springtail cultures if anyone wants/needs them. 

By *small* I mean around cultures the size of a mason jar.

- Kris


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

SandyClaws said:


> I can bring bring a few (maybe 3) *small* Springtail cultures if anyone wants/needs them.
> 
> By *small* I mean around cultures the size of a mason jar.
> 
> - Kris


I'd be interested in one of those....


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

JoshKaptur said:


> I'll get several Pizzas, and will even entertain topping requests.


A few slices non-pork based toppings if that wouldn't be too much
trouble please.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

dmartin72 said:


> Please chime in here to let us know if you're coming and what food/drink item you would like to bring. I will let Josh give specific address info for his home.


I'll be there. Will bring some food item - maybe wings.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Dibs on a springtail culture... and I'll have several pizzas... some meat, some veggie (I love pineapple), and some cheeze... and probably a kitchen sink (no anchovies).

Also, if anyone is offering steals on imitator or vents, please pm me. Also people... don't forget to prune your tanks before coming. That goes for your planted fish tanks too.


----------



## Guest

*Saturday Show....*

Hey: How far is the Hamburg show from Josh's place...anybody know. I think I can take in the show in the am and be there in the pm. And then maybe pass-out in the am from all the travel....sounds kinda nice to me.

Michael



Oh yeah...I said that to say...I'll be there.

....lock and load.


----------



## Ed

I have to go to the Hamburg show so I will not be in attendance. 

Ed


----------



## SMenigoz

My trip to England got postponed so looks like I'll be in attendance. Looking forward to taking out a few of Josh's lights :wink:  
As I have a few frogs to choose from :roll: , pm me to let me know if I can bring anything. 
Josh-- sodas ok to bring?
Scott


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Whoa... go for a few days without checking the board, and everything is already set to go. The 25th looks good for me, too. I can bring beer. Scott: any chance you could bring along some of those excellent _hydei_ cultures of yours?  
I'm also looking to add a couple more vents to my collection if anyone has some they're looking to move.
Anyway, sounds good. Look forward to seein' ya'll!


----------



## JoshKaptur

SMenigoz said:


> Looking forward to taking out a few of Josh's lights :wink:
> 
> Josh-- sodas ok to bring?
> Scott


LMAO... I still take responsibility for only one of those... it was the cat, I tell you. Also, since I don't dangle my lights from little nubs in the rafters with 2 pound test mono, we should be okay. Still, I think I'll call ahsupply right now for some backups :lol: 

Sodas will be great.


----------



## dmartin72

:lol: Yeah interesting way of mounting lights. :shock: After Josh did it cough_twice_cough, I was walking a tightrope the rest of the time.


----------



## dmartin72

Josh and I wanted to know if anyone else is interested in doing a group purchase for Retics? We can work a lot of this out at the meeting on Saturday, Feb 25th @ 2PM. Who else is coming by the way?


----------



## dmartin72

Here's who has RSVP'd:

Josh (host)
Josh L.
Scott M.
David
Ghazanfar
Kris (SandyClaws)
Mike (dunner90210)
Corey


----------



## MSteele

90% sure im attending -


----------



## Guest

*RSVP*

All,
Pending any snafus with my schedule I plan to attend. I will bring hot wings, or anyother type of eat the crowd desires. Also beer if needed.

SF
Otis


----------



## dmartin72

Josh (host)
Josh L.
Scott M.
David
Ghazanfar
Kris (SandyClaws)
Mike (dunner90210)
Corey[/quote]
Mike (neko)
Otis


----------



## dmartin72

Retics?


----------



## MSteele

i would like to get 1 or 2 more retics. i have 4 but not sure of the sex on any of them yet. they are so shy i only catch a glimpse of them every so often.


----------



## Dunner97074

David,
I don't think I RSVP'd until now. And it's Dunner97074 not 90210 funny though. :lol: 
I have a family function and won't be able to make it. Damn!!! 

Josh,
If you still have the female Leuc. I'm still interested. Let me know.

Anyone else, 
If you have a mature female Leuc I'm buying. I've got two calling males I'm looking to pair up.

Mike


----------



## dmartin72

Josh,

How many retics were you looking to get?


----------



## JoshKaptur

> And it's Dunner97074 not 90210


LMAO... it's 90210 _NOW_

2-4 retics, depending on price and funds availability. With enough people getting them locally, I suspect trading once sexable won't be too difficult. Let's talk at the mtg.

Dunner, I've got a 1.3 group of leucs. Would consider a male/female trade, especially if your male is highly spotted.

Josh


----------



## MSteele

i will be attending
if any one needs what i got avalibale please PM me 
avalibale - cobalts,leucs,alanis,giant orange, imitator,intermedius
also have a few tropical springtail cultures
****
whould consider trades more then money
Looking for
****
orange terribillis,fants,quinqs,regina - a different blood line then patricks, and castis,

**
thanks
michael steele


----------



## SMenigoz

SMenigoz said:


> LMAO... I still take responsibility for only one of those... it was the cat, I tell you. Also, since I don't dangle my lights from little nubs in the rafters with 2 pound test mono, we should be okay. Still, I think I'll call ahsupply right now for some backups :lol:
> 
> Sodas will be great.


  ...always blaming the cat! 
I made my bigger tank(6') Josh proof by suspending the lights from 2x4's!


----------



## dmartin72

Here's who has RSVP'd: 

Josh (host) 
Josh L. 
Scott M. 
David 
Ghazanfar 
Kris (SandyClaws) 
Alan 
Corey
Mike (neko)

Anyone else?


----------



## JoshKaptur

You missed Mike (neko) above.


----------



## Guest

*May be there as well*

Hope to be there as well if I can break away from the Hamburg Show....attended the Havre De Grace show but had few folk there due to the threat of snow. Vendors on the whole weren't too happy with the results...but being new to the stuff I got an eye-full. They had vendors from Rhode Island as well as the local people.

I hear the Hamburg show is great...so I'm going to get there early and then take the 2.45 hour drive to Josh's place.....the wife got me a new Clive Cussler CD set...I think six cd's and I should be able to listen to them on the way down (the cd set of chirping frogs didn't impress her much....I think she thinks I've lost my mind....but she perked up when I mentioned that the dart frog womenj[female frogs...not owners] were kinda attractive.... :roll: )...oh well some things never change.

Hope to see you guys there if I'm not too enraptured with the Hambrug event. Also for folks in the PA area there is a Lancaster County Reptile Show on March 18 from 9-4. Adm $6.00. For details call Joseph P. Miller 610-927-0968. If you're interested in the show could meet at my house for some stuff and then head on out. For info. http://www.pythons.com/lanshow. 

See ya, Michael


----------



## Guest

*Question for you Mid-Atlantic Froggers*

Question for you Mid-Atlantic Froggers (sorry for interrupting your message)

I live in DC and have a terrarium I built myself (it's about 6 ft tall). I'm interested in selling it since I'm downsizing (i.e. moving). I know this isn't the sale board (so I'll keep this short), does anyone have any idea where the best place is to list it for locals (DC/VA/MD)?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I hope to be there but it will be a long drive from Hamburg.


Does anyone have a male Ole Marie they would trade for 7 month possible female Ole Marie?




Lookin forward to seein y'all .



TODD


----------



## dmartin72

Why don't you both hitch a ride together?



Michael said:


> Hope to be there as well if I can break away from the Hamburg Show....attended the Havre De Grace show but had few folk there due to the threat of snow. Vendors on the whole weren't too happy with the results...but being new to the stuff I got an eye-full. They had vendors from Rhode Island as well as the local people.
> 
> I hear the Hamburg show is great...so I'm going to get there early and then take the 2.45 hour drive to Josh's place.....the wife got me a new Clive Cussler CD set...I think six cd's and I should be able to listen to them on the way down (the cd set of chirping frogs didn't impress her much....I think she thinks I've lost my mind....but she perked up when I mentioned that the dart frog womenj[female frogs...not owners] were kinda attractive.... :roll: )...oh well some things never change.
> 
> Hope to see you guys there if I'm not too enraptured with the Hambrug event. Also for folks in the PA area there is a Lancaster County Reptile Show on March 18 from 9-4. Adm $6.00. For details call Joseph P. Miller 610-927-0968. If you're interested in the show could meet at my house for some stuff and then head on out. For info. http://www.pythons.com/lanshow.
> 
> See ya, Michael





Dartfrogfreak said:


> I hope to be there but it will be a long drive from Hamburg.
> 
> Does anyone have a male Ole Marie they would trade for 7 month possible female Ole Marie?
> 
> Lookin forward to seein y'all .
> 
> TODD


----------



## dmartin72

*Re: Question for you Mid-Atlantic Froggers*

What did it house? Do you have pictures? What is it made of? Somebody here might be interested. I would list it on Craigs list as well.



vtcarpediem said:


> Question for you Mid-Atlantic Froggers (sorry for interrupting your message)
> 
> I live in DC and have a terrarium I built myself (it's about 6 ft tall). I'm interested in selling it since I'm downsizing (i.e. moving). I know this isn't the sale board (so I'll keep this short), does anyone have any idea where the best place is to list it for locals (DC/VA/MD)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brad


----------



## dmartin72

Here's who has RSVP'd: 

Josh (host) 
Josh L. 
Scott M. 
David 
Ghazanfar 
Kris (SandyClaws) 
Alan 
Corey
Mike (neko)
Michael
Todd

Anyone else?


----------



## JoshKaptur

*Re: Question for you Mid-Atlantic Froggers*



vtcarpediem said:


> Question for you Mid-Atlantic Froggers (sorry for interrupting your message) I live in DC and have a terrarium I built myself (it's about 6 ft tall). I'm interested in selling it since I'm downsizing (i.e. moving). I know this isn't the sale board (so I'll keep this short), does anyone have any idea where the best place is to list it for locals (DC/VA/MD)? Thanks, Brad



Please post pictures here or on your classifieds ad. For most of us here, it would need to be frog-proof, and at least fruit-fly proof-able.


----------



## Alan

I hope to make it - not sure yet.


----------



## dmartin72

Here's who has RSVP'd: 

Josh (host) 
Josh L. 
Scott M. 
David 
Ghazanfar 
Kris (SandyClaws) 
Alan 
Corey
Mike (neko)
Michael
Todd
Rob Leyh (rleyh)

Anyone else?


----------



## rleyh

Anyone need cork bark? I probably have 25 or so lb's that I'll throw in the back of the truck. Let me know if you have an interest.

Rob


----------



## dmartin72

I'm interested...how much?



rleyh said:


> Anyone need cork bark? I probably have 25 or so lb's that I'll throw in the back of the truck. Let me know if you have an interest.
> 
> Rob


----------



## rleyh

I'm easy. I'd like to trade for plants.

Rob


----------



## dmartin72

Here's who has RSVP'd: 

Josh (host) 
Josh L. 
Scott M. 
David 
Ghazanfar 
Kris (SandyClaws) 
Alan 
Corey
Mike (neko)
Michael
Todd
Rob Leyh (rleyh)
Otis (OtisFA18)

Anyone else?


----------



## SMenigoz

So we're 3 days away from Josh Kaptur's meeting, and I'll post what I can bring:
Plant cuttings--creeping fig, prayer plant, various ferns, begonia snipets
Alanis(unsexed)
Azureus(sexex and unsexed)
Brazilian yellowheads (unsexed)
Mint terribilis (unsexed)
Green Sipaliwini (unsexed)
Fruitflies (hydei and melanogaster)
Cobalts (sexed and unsexed)

Pm me if interested, and I'll pack 'em up for you to look at.
Regards,
Scott


----------



## SandyClaws

I just found out that I have to work this weekend :evil: 

What time do you all think the gathering will go unitl....I can probably be there around 5:30-6:00 if it is not too late.

Kris
[email protected]


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey Scott, some _hydei_ would be good


----------



## SMenigoz

Josh_Leisenring said:


> Hey Scott, some _hydei_ would be good


Done-- how many?


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Two would be fine. Thanks!


----------



## JoshKaptur

> What time do you all think the gathering will go unitl....I can probably be there around 5:30-6:00 if it is not too late.


We're getting a slightly later start than usual. Some people will probably bail before then, but I have a feeling there will be some lingerers. I'll tell you what, I won't kick anyone out until at least 10:00. I'm always one of the ones who leaves around 5 or so, but I've heard that as long as there is beer Corey won't leave :roll: 

Josh


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I Prolly wont be there till atleast 3:00.


TODD


----------



## Dunner97074

I won't be able to attend (family function) but if anyone has extra clippings of anything I'll take 'em. I'm going to stop by Josh's on Sun. on my way home. So could someone leave me a goodie bag? I'm redoing my 55 and need some plants. If anyone wants pothos or lemonbutton fern let me know.

Mike


----------



## KeroKero

I wouldn't mind some lemon button fern, that stuff is awesome. Don't really have any fun stuff to trade tho  All my stuff is baby baby plants or stuff I don't wanna give up lol.

And just cuz I like to socialize and drink beer and that I usually stay until most people start heading out doesn't mean... well... ok, I have no idea what I was trying to say. Forgot halfway thru. I guess I got distracted after "beer". Hmmmm....

So what time is this party starting??


----------



## SandyClaws

okay...i was able to get off a bit earlier so I should be there around 3pm.

Kris
[email protected]

also, if anyone has any clipppings I would appreciate it as I am trying to fill in a few gaps in my 46 bowfront


----------



## JoshKaptur

Good call Chris.

Show up any time after 2:00. If you show up before then, I won't be there. And Corey, no plants to trade??? You are so pro-plant but seem to be a black hole for them :shock: . I will forgive you if you bring me a glider culture instead.


----------



## KeroKero

I'm phasing the glider cultures out, so I don't have any right now (going back to vestigal wing before I rip my hair out), lately I have been a black hole for plants. But its also hard to have clippings from one meeting being reading to make clippings for the next lol... I have a lot of clippings doing their thing.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Oh BTW I can Bring some Wandering Jew cuttings if anyone wants them .


Let me know 





TODD


----------



## dmartin72

Here's who has RSVP'd: 

Josh (host) 
Josh L. 
Scott M. 
David 
Ghazanfar 
Kris (SandyClaws) 
Alan 
Corey 
Mike (neko) 
Michael 
Todd 
Rob Leyh (rleyh) 
Otis (OtisFA18)
Todd (TODD)

Anyone else?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Something has come up and I may not be able to attend.
Mark me down as tentative - depends on how the morning 
progresses.


----------



## MSteele

i know its a bit late but sorry i was not able to attend - i had to go to the hamburg show to buy and trade- got some casti's and orange terribillis. i just got home - and im too tired to drive. 
sorry again. 
hope to see everyone at the next meeting.


----------



## Guest

*Meeting in Tenn.*

Was hoping to be with you guys after the Hamburg Show. Man was it ever crowded....hard to breathe. Learned my lesson....GO EARLY and I mean be there at 8:30 and get out...wow.

Saw a good many folk there from this board...great to put names and faces together. Was planning on coming to the meeting but had to go to Tenn. for a business obligation.....would rather have talked 'bout frogs...but heh I've got to pay the rent.

Will try to make the next meeting.

Michael


----------



## MSteele

yeah was it packed. waited for 30 minutes just to get in. thanks to arron from Arronsfrogs- he came out and picked up my frogs before the frooze while i was outside waiting to get in.


----------



## Guest

*Enjoyed the Show*

Met Aaron as well....what a great guy!! We talked for a while and really was impressed with his commitment to the hobby. Seems like a very suportive and encouraging kind of guy. We need people like him in the hobby. 

Michael


----------



## dmartin72

It was great to meet some new faces today! I hope we do this more regularly. I think a dual meeting with GWAPA at Ghazanfar's place is great idea. You all have got to see his multiple tanks (salt, fresh, viv).


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Last evening was fun , It was great meeting other frog enthusiast and putting some faces to names.



Josh for letting us meet at your place. Youve got very nice frogs as well as nice fish.





THANX,



TODD


----------



## Alan

Many thanks to Josh for hosting this meeting!


----------



## Guest

*Great job*

Josh,
Thanks for graciously hosting the event at your house. It was good to meet the crowd. Next time I will plan to stay longer.

SF
Otis


----------



## JoshKaptur

For sale to a good home:

One jacket [sold]
One corningware used to bring wings.

Josh


----------



## Guest

*cornignware*

Josh,
Consider the corningware temp loan until the next meeting, or next time I go to pick up another tank I'll stop by to get it.

SF
Otis


----------



## Guest

Sorry for the late reply to the request for more info and pics. I posted some more info over in the classifed board. Just in case you can't find that one...here is the info:

Large terrarium for sale in DC. Photos available. Includes: 

Glass tank with removable front (30wx12dx40h) 
wood stand (with doors and drawer) 
wood light hood (with compact and regular fluor. lights) 
acrylic top with integral vent 
misting system 
underwater cable heater 
temp/rh monitor (external electronic) 
naturalistic background with plants incl. several orchids and air plants 
waterfall and pond 
moss covered land features 

live critters: 
blue-webbed gliding tree frogs (x2) - adult 
Tokay gecko - adult 

Tank is very frog-escape-proof. I'm not sure about fruit-fly-escape-proof, however, based upon past experiences, I'd say it is probably pretty good at that too.

'm asking for $500 for the whole thing. Lights, stand, hood, tank, landscaping, misting system, frogs x 2, gecko, and all support equipment (feeding, etc...).

I can't tell you how pretty the tank is, I'd rather show photos, however I don't know how to attach them to this post. If anyone can enlighten me on that, I'll give it a try...

Thanks!


----------



## andersonii85

In case anyone from the NJ/Philly area were interested:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=13923

Of course, anyone is welcome (well, almost)! No offense to MADS, but Virginia is just too far for me. 

Best,

Justin


----------



## KeroKero

Hola MADSers... As I gear up for FrogDay and my first vacation in... ever... I've run into a slight problem. I'm leaving for 10 days, and based around some plans that didn't go thru, I let my FF cultures die and have nothing to have my roomate feed my frogs while I'm gone. 

My other major issue - I have no car to go pick up FFs from anyone local. Does anyone have FFs available that could drop them off in Towson? I've gotten myself into a serious bind this week :?


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, Corey:

I might be able to spare a culture or two, though I've been having a hell of a time myself with mold with this crap they give me to use over in the animal room. :? If ya want to stop by Don's lab sometime this week, I can probably hook you up with something to at least see your frogs through 'till you can get something more reliable going. 

- Josh L.


----------



## hoyta

*next meeting*

hey,i was just wondering where the next meeting is going to be? i'd love to come up-just got to do some planning.thanks alot!-adam


----------



## Dunner97074

A spring meeting before everyone gets too busy over the summer? A pre-IAD meeting? We could get some fresh faces from distant lands if we have it the same weekend. Just a thought. Anyone else care to chime in?
Mike


----------



## Alan

(I'm just thinking out loud....)

I was thinking that it would be good to have a meeting that attracts folks from a bit further north (NJ/Philly) as well as those a bit further south. To do that we would need something more than our average meeting. I was thinking a meeting/barbecue/swap meet etc. If there was concensus among enough folks I would be willing to host (I have a lot of room).

I imagine that there are some potential issues hosting it anywhere near IAD (May 5-7). The Reception dinner is the 5th and the 6th-7th is the show. I don't see any opportunities without conflicting.

So its either before IAD (without being too close to it) or after (same).

Thoughts?


----------



## hoyta

*GOOD IDEA*

i think having it after will be good idea- it is kinda a long drive for me to maryland(about 6 hours),but i'm still coming next meeting. i know a bunch of people around nc,sc are going to the raleigh show,also. keep me posted-i'd love to come to a meeting


----------



## Dunner97074

Any word on our next meeting????
Mike


----------



## Alan

Dunner97074 said:


> Any word on our next meeting????
> Mike


Read above for an exchange on avoiding running too close to IAD. Not many people have weighed-in on the next meeting.


----------



## Jordan B

750+ replies, WOW! I think you guys have eliminated any chance of another post catching up :shock:. Ever. Just had to throw that out there !

Jordan


----------



## bluedart

Anything... at all? How about something towards the end of May? Early June is personally bad for me, but, that's just me.


----------



## dmartin72

Ghazanfar and I discussed having a combined meeting with GWAPA (Greater Washington Aquatic Plant Association) at his house in Brambleton, VA on 05/27. Maybe he will chime in. :?: He has a beautiful 215 freshwater tank and a marine set up as well. Don't forget that custom viv either. If it happens, it would be a must see event! :shock:


----------



## Guest

*Brambleton, VA?*

That is about 3.5 hours from my house, and I live in SOUTHERN Maryland. I definitely can't make that one. 
sue


----------



## KeroKero

4.5 hours for me, EEK! not able to do that for a day trip. I really wanna go to some of those meetings tho


----------



## frogsintn

you guys crack me up. me and josh drive 8hrs to come to meetings.bunch of whimps.get those hindends up and lets have a meeting.lololololololol


----------



## frogsintn

oh i forgot. we do it in a days time.


----------



## Dunner97074

Well you and Josh are well.....Freaks!  
I wouldn't make it either, Julie's due date is May 18th!  
Something earlier in the month and closer so if I get the call I can run!
Mike

Where's Josh K been?


----------



## JoshKaptur

Alive and well. I would make the drive to VA, and I could take a group of wimps with me.

Dunner, seeing your question made me realize I haven't measured for the glass yet... shame on me.

Truth be told... I've been dabbling in another hobby, and am thinking of seriously downsizing my animal collection. There's only so many hours in the week, and so many dollars in my wallet. I think I will lose fish before frogs, because the fish are for more work, and the frogs actually bring in a little money.

Josh


----------



## dmartin72

What's the other hobby...boating?


----------



## KeroKero

Hey Josh, if you're willing to drive... I might see about jumping in with you since your place isn't that far from my parents'. Keep me updated.

Fishing wouldn't be the reasons you're trying to back out of the frogs a bit would it :evil: lol


----------



## Dunner97074

Josh- What's your new hobby? And measure the glass already! (kidding), I'll pm ya the rest.
Mike


----------



## JoshKaptur

kayaking. I've got a nice sunburn to prove it.


----------



## SMenigoz

JoshKaptur said:


> kayaking. I've got a nice sunburn to prove it.


Farmers tan probably, as I _know_ you were wearing your PFD. :lol: 
Let me know when we can get together for a little 'yak'ing and fishing, not necessarily in that order!
Don't even try to suggest that you'll be paring back your collection--there goes 1/2 my business! There's time for both addictions...
Scott


----------



## KeroKero

Nah that just means he needs to sell me that tank that's been sitting here out for how long without being touched? I'll take it for the price you bought it at


----------



## bluedart

I actually might be able to make it. And, kayaking is lotsa fun, I love it. Especially in the rain. But, it's not really enough to get rid of the frogs...


----------



## Guest

*See you....*

See you there guys... :shock: 
*pops out head, waves to josh and rich, then runs back and hides*


----------



## frogsintn

Barbedwirecat,
hey girl go to the tn frog group.lol :roll: :lol:


----------



## JoshKaptur

My wife say's I'm officially a ******* and a dork - I installed a fishfinder on my kayak and I breed poison dart frogs. Help me!


----------



## Guest

*SON.....SIGN ME UP*

Man if this is what a ******* looks like then .......lets form a club and sign me up......NOW...lets see at whose house, when, and where......hummmmmmmm.


----------



## dmartin72

Wow...that thing is huge!


----------



## Dunner97074

Bump, Anything in the works "post IAD?"
Mike


----------



## KeroKero

Dude, Dunner, can I at least make it thru IAD before you ask me that? I can barely concieve of time past this weekend...


----------



## dmartin72

Rich Frye is coming down to Maryland on either June 3rd or June 17th to deliver some frogs!

The current order is for:

20 Standard Lamasi
4 Yellow Terribilis
12 Intermedius

He is giving a wonderful MAD Society discount and can bring down the following frogs:

Possibly Yellow fants
Limited Standard Lamasi
6 (maybe more) Intermedius available (5 weeks to 3 months months old) 
2 Yellow Terribilis available (2 months old) 
4 Reticulatus available (2 months to 10 weeks old) 
1 Reticulatus sub-adult available (7 months - unsexed)
4 Reticulatus proven male adults
1 Patricia adult male (1 year and 1 month old)
8 Regina (1 ½ months old)
1 Orange Basti (6 months old) C/B possible female
20 Powder Blues (7 months and older) 1 ½” and up
4 Leucs (1 year old)

Please e-mail for pricing, but it is very good!

[email protected]


----------



## JoshKaptur

Email sent re: the four unsexed retics.


----------



## Alan

*Pics from IAD 2006*

I thought I would share some pics from last weekend's IAD show:


















































































IMG]http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y91/Eyesofsilver/IMG_3282.jpg[/IMG]


















































































Enjoy!

Alan


----------



## hoyta

*whoa!*

cool pics! i was hoping someone would post some!


----------



## phyllomedusa

So whens the next meeting? I think iam going through IAD withdrawal. :shock: 


Sean


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

dmartin72 said:


> Ghazanfar and I discussed having a combined meeting with GWAPA (Greater Washington Aquatic Plant Association) at his house in Brambleton, VA on 05/27. Maybe he will chime in. :?: He has a beautiful 215 freshwater tank and a marine set up as well. Don't forget that custom viv either. If it happens, it would be a must see event! :shock:


I don't mind having the meeting at my place.
The GWAPA meeting is on the 27th from 1pm - 5pm. A joint meeting
should be good fun!


----------



## hoyta

*hmmmm...*

i'm down for that! i'm kinda interested in plant tanks, too!


----------



## Stratusfaction

*Re: hmmmm...*



hoyta said:


> i'm down for that! i'm kinda interested in plant tanks, too!


If you go call me, I may go too. :lol:


----------



## JoshKaptur

Lets DEFINITELY do that. I heard several at IAD express disappointment that this might not come together.

I'm there... and I hear at least corey and maybe more are carpooling with me.


----------



## KeroKero

Yeah Josh, I'd love to carpool with you if possible. Will need the time to relax after finals!

I AM HAVING A FRUIT FLY EMERGENCY! Due to some miscommunication, unexpected frog sitting, and my melanogaster cultures crashing over the weekend I have 50 frogs in serious need of food and nothing to feed them!!! I NEED SERIOUS HELP! I was hoping the local guys (Dunner, Josh, Scott, etc) could help me out 

Just one of a few nasty suprises I had upon my return from IAD.


----------



## dmartin72

This will be a great merging of similar passions. Check out the GWAPA website, which doubles as a forum.

http://www.gwapa.org/events.html

The May meeting will be held in combination with GWAPA at Ghazanfar Ghori's house on Saturday, May 27th. Ghazanfar will be showing off his new Vivarium setup, explaining the process he went through to build, plant, and maintain such a system. We will have our regular social and mini-auction. This is a meeting you don't want to miss! 

We hope to see you there!


----------



## dmartin72

Double post.


----------



## Stratusfaction

Where? :lol: j/k!


----------



## MSteele

figures it would be on may 27th, i would love to go but i am going to Atlantic City that weekend with friends.


----------



## Stratusfaction

My birthday is on the 30th of May I think it'd be pretty exciting for me.


-David


----------



## JoshKaptur

Sorry Corey... I just procrastinated and made cultures with an extra week in-between my normal schedule... combined with the addition of new frogs and I am really rationing them out.

Too bad you couldn't get a heads up while at IAD... plenty of flies there.


----------



## hoyta

*cool*

i'll be there!


----------



## dmartin72

Rich Frye is coming down to Maryland on either June 3rd or June 17th to deliver some frogs. This is for serious/definite purchases only!

Here is the pricing:

6 Intermedius available (5 weeks to 3 months months old) 18 Intermedius available minus 12 for me 
Regular list price - $100
MAD Society discount - $60 or $54 with cash in hand at the time of delivery

2 Yellow Terribilis available (2 months old) 
Regular list price - $125 
MAD Society discount - $90 or $81 with cash in hand at the time of delivery

4 Reticulatus available (2 months to 10 weeks old) 
Regular list price - $ 150
MAD Society discount - $100 or $90 with cash in hand at the time of delivery

1 Reticulatus sub-adult available (7 months - unsexed)
Regular list price - $ ---
MAD Society discount - $125 or $112.50 with cash in hand at the time of delivery 

4 Reticulatus proven male adults
Regular list price - $---
MAD Society discount - $150 or $135 with cash in hand at the time of delivery


8 Regina (1 ½ months old)
Regular list price - $125
MAD Society discount - $75 or $67.50 with cash in hand at the time of delivery 

1 Orange Basti (6 months old) C/B possible female
Regular list price - $---
MAD Society discount - $125 or $112.50 with cash in hand at the time of delivery 

20 Powder Blues (7 months and older) 1 ½" and up
Regular list price - $ ---
MAD Society discount - $40 or $36 with cash in hand at the time of delivery

Please do not PM me...e-mail me instead:

[email protected]


----------



## Stratusfaction

*Re: cool*



hoyta said:


> i'll be there!


Want to car pool? You can ride with me or I'll ride with you - whichever you want to do. Give me a call or a PM if you want to do this.


-David


----------



## dmartin72

Rich will also have 10 yellow fantasticus available with the price soon to follow.


----------



## dmartin72

Things are going fast!

SOLD 2 Yellow Terribilis available (2 months old)SOLD 
Regular list price - $125 
MAD Society discount - $90 or $81 with cash in hand at the time of delivery

SOLD 4 Reticulatus available (2 months to 10 weeks old) SOLD
Regular list price - $ 150
MAD Society discount - $100 or $90 with cash in hand at the time of delivery

SOLD 8 Regina (1 ½ months old) SOLD
Regular list price - $125
MAD Society discount - $75 or $67.50 with cash in hand at the time of delivery 

SOLD 1 Orange Basti (6 months old) C/B possible female SOLD
Regular list price - $---
MAD Society discount - $125 or $112.50 with cash in hand at the time of delivery


----------



## dmartin72

There will also be a very limited amount of Standard Lamasi for $150.


----------



## Bre

dmartin72 said:


> Rich Frye is coming down to Maryland on either June 3rd or June 17th to deliver some frogs. This is for serious/definite purchases only!
> 
> Do you have a specific day yet? I might be able to weasel my way out of work!! lol


----------



## dmartin72

It is looking like June 17th.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Corey:

I may be able to spare a hydei culture or two, though after IAD, things are a bit tight on my end as well.

-Josh


----------



## dmartin72

Rich is definitely coming down on Saturday, June 24th!


----------



## dmartin72

He has a limited amount of yellow fants for $150.


----------



## joshua_delancey69

So I just moved into a Brand new house......when is the meeting going to be at my place? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmartin72

We should definitely have one at your place...can we crash there for the night?


----------



## joshua_delancey69

god knows I have the room


----------



## dmartin72

Can we get a show of hands for the upcoming meeting?

This will be a great merging of similar passions. Check out the GWAPA website, which doubles as a forum.

http://www.gwapa.org/events.html

The May meeting will be held in combination with GWAPA at Ghazanfar Ghori's house on Saturday, May 27th. Ghazanfar will be showing off his new Vivarium setup, explaining the process he went through to build, plant, and maintain such a system. We will have our regular social and mini-auction. This is a meeting you don't want to miss! 

We hope to see you there!


----------



## crb_22601

That sounds like fun and its only an hour away from where I live.


----------



## dmartin72

Is that a 'YES'?



crb_22601 said:


> That sounds like fun and its only an hour away from where I live.


----------



## JoshKaptur

I'm coming, though perhaps a bit late. Corey, if you still want a ride you are in luck. I am up in the Towson area running a race that morning, and will be leaving there around 12:00. I could pick you up, take you down, and even bring you back... I have a UFC (call me a meat head) party back in White Marsh that evening. This would make us fashionably (about an hour?) late and we could stay for at least 4 hours.

You would need to endure me freshinging up at my place, but don't worry I'm quick. It would be just enough time for you to make me some fruit fly cultures or something 

Josh

PS. Gracie all the way.
PSS. Ignore that if you don't know what it means.


----------



## crb_22601

Yes, this is a definate yes. This will be my first meeting and it sounds like it will be a good one.


----------



## Guest

My daughter and I plan to be there. One question though, what sort of things are for sale in the mini auction? We were hoping to get our first frog now that the new viv is growing, the springtails are in and the and the fruit flies are emerging. Is the any chance someone there might have an extra green and black D. Auratus for sale?

Cheers,
Bob M


----------



## dmartin72

The mini auction in this instance will be aquarium plants. However, there are a lot of froggers that are part of the MAD Society that you can pre-arrange frog sales and what not. I have some frogs available, but I only have G & B auratus tadpoles right now. Give me a call (301)801-6534 and let me know if there is anything else you are interested in.


----------



## Guest

I am just stopping by to say hi to you all i am new to this board and i never realized the amount pdf's enthusiasts in this area. also what is the mad society?


----------



## KeroKero

Ugh, hope the meeting was fun  ended up having to work...


Any of you guys have termites handy? I'm looking to get a couple hundred if someone has a log handy they are willing to share... have some frogs in need of fattening up as well as just some good old variation in diet


----------



## crb_22601

I went to the meeting. It was my very first one. The gentlemans vivarium was amazing. Though i was kinda sad that I didn't get to see any frogs but it was still worth the hour drive for me. I got to meet a few other people that are in mad for the first time. But there were a lot more people from gwapa. but it still was a great experience. Marty if you reading this thanks for the input about my viv.


----------



## VicSkimmr

Hey guys,

I just moved up to Harrisonburg, VA from South Carolina a few weeks ago. Looks like I'm a lot closer to froggers than I currently was  Hopefully I can make the next meeting!

Jason Withers


----------



## JoshKaptur

Welcome Vic. Hey CRB, don't worry, we usually have way more froggers. This was really MAD crashing the GWAPA party, hence the lack of frogs and froggers.

Josh


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, All:

I'm sure it's probably kinda early to be bringing this up already, but does anybody have any ideas as to when the next meeting might occur? I was really bummed that I ended up missing the last one, but I had wedding duties to attend to. Anyway, just thought I'd try to get a discussion started  

- Josh L.


----------



## Alan

In an exchange with David M. I volunteered to host the next meeting. I'm suggesting a slightly different format - a barbecue/pool party. I have lots of space and we could try to encourage those with a bit further drive (New Jersey, PA, NC etc) to come the distance for a good time. A larger-than-usual group isn't a problem.

I am fairly open on dates. Let me know your ideas.

Alan


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Sounds like a great idea!  Anytime except between July 8th and July 16th would work for me. I know we just had the GWAPA/MADS joint meeting, so might I suggest sometime in either late June or late July? Thoughts? Preferences? Concerns? Hate mail?

- Josh


----------



## JoshKaptur

No doubt it will conflict with _someone's_ summer vacation, but I think that sounds like a fantastic idea! Though I don't think I'm particularly far away from Alan, I would come farther if I knew I could talk frogs until Corey starts spouting off the finer points of taxonomic reclassification and then I could toss her in the pool. Don't worry Corey, I will then bring you a beer as an apology.

I also think a lot more significant others would come to such an event, which would be nice.

Josh


----------



## KeroKero

That's assuming I'm not working... so nail down a date so I can ask for time off. I already had to miss the NJ meeting cuz of work


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

JoshKaptur said:


> I also think a lot more significant others would come to such an event, which would be nice.
> 
> Josh


Ooo, good point! Definitely late July sometime, then.  Hmmm... is early August pushing it too far?

- Josh L.


----------



## phyllomedusa

You may want to watch how close to northwest frog fest you put it as some people are going and wont make it to the meeting. i won't be going to nwff  soit doesnt matter to me.


Sean


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Ah, good point... So that would rule out at least the July 29th/30th weekend. How does either the weekend before (July 22) or after (August 5) sound to ya'll? Or do we need to push it a bit further from NWFF?

- Josh


----------



## phyllomedusa

One other idea is to try to keep the meetings close to baltimore. You'll get alot more people from PA, NJ, and DE going to the meetings as northern virginia will add atleast an hour and a half of a drive for us( maybe more).  


Sean

PS pushing it to mid august might be better for people going to NWFF.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Mid August works fine for me, though I still like the location idea for the next meeting (although the Baltimore area would be a lot closer for me ). Wait, Alan, where do you live exactly, then?

- Josh


----------



## Alan

Josh_Leisenring said:


> Wait, Alan, where do you live exactly, then?
> 
> - Josh


Gaithersburg, MD


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

phyllomedusa said:


> One other idea is to try to keep the meetings close to baltimore. You'll get alot more people from PA, NJ, and DE going to the meetings as northern virginia will add atleast an hour and a half of a drive for us( maybe more).


That's what I thought; Sean's message above just kinda confused me a bit on that point.

- Josh


----------



## Alan

As a point of reference - it is 21 miles from the Baltimore Beltway (I-695 EXIT 91A-B & intersection I-70) to my house.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Alrighty, so we are sorta-kinda-somewhat in the Baltimore area. So how do folks feel about early to mid August, then? It's still a ways away, but it might give people time to work it into their schedules. What do ya'll think?  

- Josh


----------



## JoshKaptur

I think as host, Alan gets to choose.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Of course! I was just tryin' to be helpful/useful  

- Josh


----------



## dmartin72

I just wanted to thank everyone that participated in a very successfull group purchase with Rich Frye (Matt, Sean, Alan, Ed, Mike and Chris). Also, I wanted to thank Rich for driving 8 hours each way and delivering the frogs, which are unbelievable! I enjoyed the conversation and I love your dog. Sorry about my attack dogs and your stubbed toe (wow that thing looks bad).

28 standard lamasi
8 intermedius
8 reginas
7 yellow terribilis
5 powder blues
? giant oranges
1 patricia
5 yellow fants (Corey - Lucky dog)


----------



## KeroKero

Wow David, did you have to tell every one :roll: 

It was definately fun! Awesome frogs all around  Great to finally meet Rich in person!


----------



## dmartin72

There are no secrets! :twisted: Besides, good fortune comes to good people. :!:


----------



## KeroKero

Especially those who do web design for frogs... look for a new look on Frye Brothers Frogs coming soon! Brought to you by yellow fantasticus :roll:


----------



## dmartin72

I need to work for frogs too. I'm excited to see an updated site...he needs one! How are the yellow fants doing?


----------



## KeroKero

Bold and piggy.... all they do is sit there and eat, eat, eat.... and they aren't skittish like the standards as this photo clearly shows (by the fact that I could actually take it, and not worry about it shooting off into the beyond):


----------



## KeroKero

Hey Alan, been trying to get ahold of you... can you email me when you get the chance?


----------



## Ed Martin

Thanks again for pulling it together David. Sorry I did not get a chance to meet Rich! 
Ed


----------



## SMenigoz

dmartin72 said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone that participated in a very successfull group purchase with Rich Frye (Matt, Sean, Alan, Ed, Mike and Chris).


My feelings are really hurt--I was in on the group purchase too!


----------



## dmartin72

My bad...I knew I forgot someone...just happened to be someone I see the most often...go figure.


----------



## SandyClaws

any more rumblings on the next meeting time/date?

Kris
[email protected]


----------



## rozdaboff

How about July 22 or 23????


----------



## dmartin72

I'm up for it! Alan, what do you say?


----------



## dmartin72

The next MAD Society meeting will be at Alan's place on Saturday, August 12th. The official time and address will be posted soon, but it will probably be at 1PM. I'm looking forward to seeing you all! Please chime in if you'll be able to make it.

This should be fun...pool party...food...drinks...frogs!


----------



## SandyClaws

David et all,

I will be there...let me know what you need me to bring for the bash 

little ones and spouses welcomed.....?


----------



## dmartin72

Chips and dip! I'll bring potato salad.


----------



## SandyClaws

consider it done!


----------



## Alan

I'm glad to be able to host everyone. We have plenty of room and can comfortably accomodate everyone who is interested in attending. On the assumption that we'll have good weather - I plan a BBQ outdoors with plenty of room inside if you are bringing frogs. I will take care of the food - if anyone wants beer then bring what you enjoy. If you have special diet needs - PM me in advance and I'll do my best to make you welcome.

Family and little froggers are very welcome. 

When you know you are coming I'll ask you to PM me to RSVP with a headcount for you and yours and I'll PM my address to you. I will not be posting my personal contact information in threads - PM me if you need it. Your RSVP helps me plan for food.

Feel free to invite those from outside the metro area. The NY, NJ, PA and NC etc. contingent are welcome to make the trip and enjoy some good frogs, good food and good company.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## dmartin72

Thank you very much Alan...this is going to be most excellent! I can't wait.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Aweseome - my calendar looks open... I will PM as the date gets closer to let you know if it will be me (1) or me and the missus (2).

Whether she comes will probably depend on whether there will be other "frog widdow suppport group" representatives present... so let me know guys.

Josh


----------



## mydumname

Do you have a rough idea as to how far you live from the Philly area?


----------



## dmartin72

Greg,

You came to my place for one of the MADS meetings and Alan lives pretty close to me. I hope you can make it!


----------



## JoshKaptur

As someone who travels all the time to philly, and someone who has a general idea of where Alan lives, I would say approximately 2.5 hours from the Philly Airport.


----------



## SMenigoz

Cool! Pool party? Got my favorite thong all picked out...
Tentatively, I'm in. Will confirm as my schedule allows.
Scott


----------



## Alan

SMenigoz said:


> Cool! Pool party? Got my favorite thong all picked out...
> Tentatively, I'm in. Will confirm as my schedule allows.
> Scott


Well now that you mention it Scott!!! Actually - anyone that wants to swim is quite welcome to. We'll try to have pics of Scott "suited up" posted everywhere on the web shortly after the meet... :shock: 

For those that want to look at the drive time - Mapquest to "Laytonsville, MD. Laytonsville is a small town about 2-3 minutes from my house.


----------



## dmartin72

I'll be sure to bring the "Thong" song! :lol:


----------



## JoshKaptur

Scott, I know you are into body building and all, but I assure you there will be enough of us there to drown you if you try such shenanigans.

Anyone else bringing a spouse or significant other?

Also, will this be the first installment of the "midnight madness" sale that Phrogs and Phelsuma keeps advertising?

Alan - please secure all your PC lights before I arrive... I have apparently been labeled a "clumbsy oaf"... which I for one think is a nice mascot!

Alan - as far as dietary concerns... I only like my burgers served with fine spotted leucs in a deli cup on the side.

I hereby challenge any and all to some no-holds-barred "water polo"... Corey will you cheer for my team and bring me a beer when I'm in the penalty box?

Josh


----------



## SMenigoz

Alan Zimmerman said:


> Well now that you mention it Scott!!! Actually - anyone that wants to swim is quite welcome to. We'll try to have pics of Scott "suited up" posted everywhere on the web shortly after the meet... :shock:


Yikes!! Alan, I hope I didn't overstep and "invite" myself into your pool if it wasn't previously planned. I had no intention of swimming but couldn't pass up the opportunity to joke about my "swimwear"....and do not own a thong. 
Josh-- in my former days I was a competing bodybuilder but have degraded to the state I'm now in. Fat, white and lazy... no way I'm taking off my clothes. 
If Alan has the ability to read a floppy disc, I have about 75 pics from my Canada fishing trip.
Scott


----------



## KeroKero

Josh - only if I'm not playing (I won't cheer for you if I'm not on your team!) and if I get a beer to drink too 

So... if Scott isn't allowed to wear a thong, does that mean I'm now allowed either? 

Greg - If you want to car pool we could meet up again, but I wouldn't be cutting off much of you driving time I don't think.


----------



## SandyClaws

I'll be bringing my wife and our little one...still need to get directions from Alan though.

Corey....can you contact me (e-mail/pm/phone/whatever)?


----------



## JoshKaptur

Corey - of course you can play, and of course in a thong. Note to self, adjust RSVP to "one" lest I be in the doghouse!

Love to see the canada pics Scott. And no worries, I'm pretty sure Alan previously advertised the pool...


----------



## Ed

If someone wants to send me directions I will put it on my calendar and try to attend. 

Ed


----------



## SandyClaws

Anyone going to Alan's have any tree fern panels that they are looking to get rid of?

Kris


----------



## JoshKaptur

Ed, PM Alan for info - he understandably doesn't want to post it. 

I'm now not sure I'm going to make it because family will be in town, but I may be able to stop by for a bit. I'd hate to miss Corey's thong, and drowning Scott (Alan wondering whose body is floating face down in the pool as about a dozen cars peel out of the driveway for Fredrick - dibs on the Lamasi).


----------



## MSteele

Is anyone going to the Hamburg show that is local - i need to get some springtail cultures. mine keep getting over run by mites. wanted to see if any was going to pick some up from mike shrom.
or if anyone has any local to Frederick and i dont have to drive to far i could pick them up. wanted to get a few cultures. to feed and make more!!!
please email me if you are going - or if you have any to spare.


----------



## Alan

Just a reminder to everyone that the MADS meeting is one week away - scheduled for Saturday, August 12 at 2:00 PM in Gaithersburg, MD.

Here is a quote from an earlier post:

I'm glad to be able to host everyone. We have plenty of room and can comfortably accomodate everyone who is interested in attending. On the assumption that we'll have good weather - I plan a BBQ outdoors with plenty of room inside if you are bringing frogs. I will take care of the food - if anyone wants beer then bring what you enjoy. If you have special diet needs - PM me in advance and I'll do my best to make you welcome. 

Family and little froggers are very welcome. 

When you know you are coming I'll ask you to PM me to RSVP with a headcount for you and yours and I'll PM my address to you. I will not be posting my personal contact information in threads - PM me if you need it. Your RSVP helps me plan for food. 

Feel free to invite those from outside the metro area. The NY, NJ, PA and NC etc. contingent are welcome to make the trip and enjoy some good frogs, good food and good company. 

>>> I have PM'ed location information to everyone that received an interest PM from. (If I missed anyone - let me know).

Regards, 

Alan


----------



## JoshKaptur

I'm officially gonna have to miss this one - I believe the only one I've missed except for the one that got snowed out. Have a good time guys... have a too-rough friendly game of water polo for me.


----------



## SMenigoz

JoshKaptur said:


> I'm officially gonna have to miss this one - I believe the only one I've missed except for the one that got snowed out. Have a good time guys... have a too-rough friendly game of water polo for me.


Josh--got your priorities screwed up!
Looking forward to visiting Alan's place in a few days. Anyone interested in me bringing frogs or fruitflies, drop me a PM.
Regards,
Scott


----------



## Alan

A reminder that the next MADS meeting/Barbecue is this Saturday, August 12 at 2:00 PM.

Here is a list of those who have RSVP'd:

dmartin
Sanclaws +2
Josh +1
pa.walt (tentative)
neko121
Kerokero
Scott M

If you plan to join us and aren't on the list, drop me a PM.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## SandyClaws

Anyone showing up to Alan's this weekend interested in Mint, Yellow, or Orange Terribilis shoot me a line or call me and we can chat (e-mail or pm for #)

I also have a few planted 55G tanks with water features and one empty 55G tank..plus a few other tanks, racks, lights, etc...

Kris


----------



## MSteele

i can bring leucs to the meeting, i have close to 25 babies -range from 3 months -to- 2weeks out of the water - PM me if interested
also check out this imitator that i just had morph out - interesting color pattern -


----------



## Alan

*MADS MEETING CANCELLATION - PLEASE NOTE*

All: My daughter is ill and may have appendicitis. As things look at this moment it isn't certain that we can support the MADS meeting planned for tomorrow (Saturday, August 12). I have considered the risks of not cancelling against the inconvenience to those planning to attend and feel that the probability of a last minute emergency is too high given what I'm seeing.

I regret needing to cancel and wish there were some other way around this. I appreciate your understanding and I'm open to re-scheduling any future weekend. I welcome your ideas on a date to plan for and appreciate your understanding.

Sincerely,

Alan Zimmerman


----------



## pa.walt

hi allen,
hope everything went ok with your daugther. 
about you having to cancel i'm sure that everyone would agree with me that your family comes first.
walt


----------



## JoshKaptur

Alan,
hope all worked out alright with your daughter. I'm sure everyone understands, except perhaps the Tennessee crowd if they had already commenced their voyage.

I'm not sure of the dates, but I was hoping this would turn into David's Dendro-bachelor party. Something about corey in a thong...


----------



## Alan

John: No-one from Tennesee was coming to the meeting and I'm not sure that David was able to come. We can re-schedule any time that we have enough people to make it worthwhile. The actual list diminished by two due to advance conflicts. I sense August is a tough month for many folks.

Alan


----------



## KeroKero

The thong was totally a joke.

Alan, how is your daughter doing? Hope all is well.

If you're still up for hosting feel free to reschedule.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Nice try corey - we're holding you too it. Or perhaps davids dendro-bachelor party could move to one of the finer thong optional establishments in the fredneck area


----------



## KeroKero

Suddenly job hunting in Maine is looking like a better idea... I bet *that* frog group wouldn't expect me to wear thongs. Too cold.


----------



## Dunner97074

Anyone in the Columbia area have any FF cultures I can buy from them. Mine all crashed. I need some to carry me through 'til I can get more going.
Thanks,
Mike (yes I'm still alive)


----------



## KeroKero

Yay for you still being alive!

I recently crashed my cultures and went and got a bunch from Scott Menigoz


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Heh, looks like Scott's been getting some decent fly buisiness recently. BTW, thanks again, Scott!


----------



## KeroKero

Yeah really, met another pair of local froggers while i was there, plus mike calling to say he would stop in later for flies... Scott is becoming our local fly man!

So when are we gonna get together next? We finally manage to get the infamous TWI guy Marcos (Blort) to move to the area and I wanna introduce him to the crowd


----------



## Alan

KeroKero said:


> So when are we gonna get together next?


How about September 16 or 17 - afternoons? Post with your interest!

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

> How about September 16 or 17 - afternoons? Post with your interest!


Isn't that the weekend of MARS?


----------



## SMenigoz

16/17Sep is the MARS weekend. I'll be vending there (little plug :wink: )

Glad to help out Corey, Mike and Josh w/ fruitflies. I remember starting with darts and nobody around who could provide emergency cultures; waiting for $$ overnight shipping for the few flies that do arrive...aaarrrggg.
I sleep better knowing I'll [_hopefully_] never have that happen again.
Scott


----------



## Alan

Josh_Leisenring said:


> How about September 16 or 17 - afternoons? Post with your interest!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the weekend of MARS?
Click to expand...

Oooops! Disregard the suggestion.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Scott, add another Josh to you fly list... back from Telluride and the cultures didn't fare so well for some reason. I'll post pics in one of the fishing threads soon.

PM about flies sent.


----------



## VicSkimmr

Just name a time and place and I'll try to make it. I need to register some faces with their internet handles 

I may have a group of 0.0.5 D. leucomelas for sale/trade if anybody is interested. I may replace them with a pair of some morph of basti's if I can find some.


----------



## SMenigoz

Keeping the post active...
Spoke to Alan at last weekend's MARS and he still would like to host the next meeting. I won't speak for him, however, so how about it Alan? Date?

As a side note, anybody been in contact with David Martin since he returned from his vacation overseas?? Seems like he's disappeared from the frog world.


----------



## Alan

Date proposal: Saturday, October 7 at 2:00PM? I'm happy to entertain other dates.

Alan


----------



## Ed

This is the date of the Have de Grace show (and my wedding anniversary) so I won't be able to attend. 


Ed


----------



## bellerophon

I'd love to be added to the list to be kept informed. Dont know if I could make any long trips but I'd love to meet some of my fellow MD'ers


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hmmm... don't think I'd be able to make an Oct. 7 meeting, either...  

- Josh


----------



## Tatonka

Hi all, 
I'm Josh Leisenring's girlfriend...he's got me addicted to the frogs and I was really hoping to be able to come along to the next MADS meeting. Just wanted to throw in my 2 cents....I'll be in Mexico on Oct 7th, so I wouldn't be able to make it either  

Looking forward to meeting all of you!
Jess


----------



## Alan

Based upon the responses to the October 7 suggestion and the limited interest in the previous proposed date I'm sensing that the local group may not be quite ready for another meeting now - so I'll withdraw the October 7 suggestion.


----------



## yuri

Alan,

Thanks for offering again! That date was just bad for me, so it is not for a lack of interest, just a bad schedule on my part.

Yuri



Alan Zimmerman said:


> Based upon the responses to the October 7 suggestion and the limited interest in the previous proposed date I'm sensing that the local group may not be quite ready for another meeting now - so I'll withdraw the October 7 suggestion.


----------



## SMenigoz

yuri said:


> Alan,
> Thanks for offering again! That date was just bad for me, so it is not for a lack of interest, just a bad schedule on my part.


I was waiting to gauge others interest...I would have been able to make it, but just a "meeting" between Alan and I wouldn't make sense!
Lets keep trying...


----------



## bellerophon

I'm def in if the date/time is right so +1 here. Also, what are the chances of someone local helping me start a springtail culture? I've read its a better bet to have local help rather than have them shipped.


----------



## JoshKaptur

I'm another "definite if the date/time is right"... I'm definitely ready for another one.

I can get you a starter culture of sprintails... may take some time to get it going, but I got mine the same way.

I also just started culturing curly wing melanogaster, which seem to be not so common in these parts. With advanced notice, I could make a bunch of starter cultures for MUCH cheaper than it cost to get them from the few vendors selling them.

Anyway, looking forward to the meeting whenever it is. I guess we can ice-scate on Alan's pool instead of swimming, though I'd still like to see a few thongs, please (not Scott).

Josh


----------



## bellerophon

JoshKaptur said:


> I can get you a starter culture of sprintails... may take some time to get it going, but I got mine the same way.
> 
> I also just started culturing curly wing melanogaster, which seem to be not so common in these parts. With advanced notice, I could make a bunch of starter cultures for MUCH cheaper than it cost to get them from the few vendors selling them


I'd appreciate that thanks! Just curiouse, are they tropic or the regular ones? Also, why do people opt for the curly wing over the flightless FF's. I have enough trouble keeping tabs on the ones that cant fly nevermind letting them glide around.


----------



## SMenigoz

JoshKaptur said:


> I guess we can ice-scate on Alan's pool instead of swimming, though I'd still like to see a few thongs, please (not Scott).
> Josh


Heh heh...had a pretty little thong with icicles dangling from it in mind...  :? and fuzzy skates...
Scott


----------



## KeroKero

curly wings have higher rate of production than wingless - more flies with less cultures. I don't remember if curlies were easier to work with than gliders (which drives me nuts with their gliding) so i tend to opt for more cultures to get teh same amount of production lol.

I'll ignore the thong side of the convo.


----------



## DanC

*IAD*

It's a shame that IAD only comes once a year.....would anyone be up to putting together another amphibian show somewhere between Phiily and B'more. If IAD is in May maybe sometime time around Oct or November....before it gets too cold. Just wondering.

Dan
http://www.dansrainforestgems.com


----------



## Ed

IAD was moved to May from the fall due to complaints and lack of attendance due to the other shows in the fall. 

Ed


----------



## Dunner97074

Voice from the peanut gallery

Scott- I really don't even want to visualize it....(the thong)

If the date works with the schedule I'm in, I haven't made one in a while and need a shot to get me back. I've been putting off building a big display for too long.

BTW- my newest froglet is doing great, 4.5months and cute as can be. 

Dunner (-aka-Aiden's Dad)


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

And I'm definitely in if the date fits my schedule. I think we're getting to be rather overdue for a meeting. I could use a little motivatin to get my butt back to work on some of these tanks that I've been putting off myself! Hope to see ya'll soon!
Oh, and a thong in this weather? Prolly not recommended... shrinkage? :shock:

- Josh


----------



## bluedart

Any ideas on an upcoming date?


----------



## Alan

How about the afternoon of November 18th? Thats gives folks some time to plan.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Sounds good to me, tentatively. I'll keep the date open. And, hurray! we're still alive!  

- Josh


----------



## bellerophon

Josh_Leisenring said:


> Sounds good to me, tentatively. I'll keep the date open. And, hurray! we're still alive!
> 
> - Josh


ditto, cant wait to meet some of you folks and mooch some experience


----------



## SMenigoz

Alan Zimmerman said:


> How about the afternoon of November 18th? Thats gives folks some time to plan.


Great for me!
Guess the pool's out of the question?
Scott


----------



## Alan

SMenigoz said:


> Great for me!
> Guess the pool's out of the question?
> Scott


I think the pool is scheduled for closing tomorrow. I'll have to check with my wife to see if she plans to keep the spa open over the winter.

Of course we could pull the cover off the pool for a MADS Polar Bear Swim. :shock:


----------



## bellerophon

Just fishing for an update and a few favors...any clue on the location yet? need to plan ahead for babysitter. Also would it be possible for someone to bring along any related books that they might have? I'd like to take a peek and see which to buy. oh and would asking for some starter cultures of variouse feeders besides springs/melano's be too much to ask? If it is, feel free to put me in my place


----------



## Alan

The date will be November 18th at 1:00PM. We'll do a barbecue. No need to bring anything in the line of food unless you have a favorite beer. The location will be Gaithersburg, MD. PM me for the specific address. Everyone is welcome!


----------



## KeroKero

bellerophon, it might be easier just to look at the frogs in Alan's collection than in any books we might bring along! Books don't have half the info (and pics) of what is floating around the American hobby as this website does.


----------



## bellerophon

KeroKero said:


> bellerophon, it might be easier just to look at the frogs in Alan's collection than in any books we might bring along! Books don't have half the info (and pics) of what is floating around the American hobby as this website does.


Point well taken. Its just that several times I've been told to "refer to X book" when asking questions. I'm also a bit hesitant about buying outdated books because I'm not that great at re-learning things once they're stuck in my head.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, Bellerophon:

I picked this up from Black Jungle at the last IAD:
http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/me ... _Code=BJTS
It's a pretty good book with a lot of useful info, though, I have to agree with Corey, I've learned far more from people in the hobby and from the board than I ever could have from the books. Still, it's always good to have a book or two on hand for reference.  I can bring mine along if you'd like to have a look. And don't worry 'bout cultures; I'm sure you could talk Scott into bringing along two or three... dozen... :wink: 

- Josh


----------



## KeroKero

The best thing you can do in this hobby, rather than trying to use any of those books as a frog bible, is to get a local person to act as mentor... someone you can talk to about frog problems and what not. There are a lot of "simple" issues that just don't get talked about in those books, and then there are a lot of "complex" issues that are, but just not explained well... I was "raised up" in this hobby with a couple of different mentors and it really is the way to go... a good mentor will not just say "do it this way" but explain why... this is important since there are multiple ways to do just about anything in this hobby... not a bad thing... but some ways are better for you in particular than others.


----------



## bellerophon

KeroKero said:


> The best thing you can do in this hobby, rather than trying to use any of those books as a frog bible, is to get a local person to act as mentor... someone you can talk to about frog problems and what not. There are a lot of "simple" issues that just don't get talked about in those books, and then there are a lot of "complex" issues that are, but just not explained well... I was "raised up" in this hobby with a couple of different mentors and it really is the way to go... a good mentor will not just say "do it this way" but explain why... this is important since there are multiple ways to do just about anything in this hobby... not a bad thing... but some ways are better for you in particular than others.


I totally agree, I just didn't know you were so willing to volunteer your time :lol: Hopefully I'll find someone at the meet willing to put up with me, I'm not the most social person; probably more at peace with frogs and computers than in any social atmosphere but Im working on it. I did just finish reading up on your RFB thread and I have to ask if its possible to bring some and pass on your knowlege. I'm willing to pay ofcourse.

You all seem like a pretty nice bunch to get to know, so far schtupa is the only one that seems like a total nutjob. maybe its just the canadians but I cant wrap my head around a darn thing he says. :roll:


----------



## KeroKero

I don't think anyone can, and its not cuz he's Canadian. The people on Canadart.org are perfectly understandable lol.

I don't have a ton of RFBs at the current time, so I can't really get you a good starter culture. If no one has a good amount for a start culture, I could bring you some but I'm not not overwhelmed with them at the moment. Shorelinite beetles on the other hand are getting out of hand... could give you an easy run down of their care... pretty similar to RFBs. Sit on shelf and forget about them lol.

I'm always willing to answer questions, just have to ask, tho i tend to not be around much.


----------



## SMenigoz

This forum and especially these gettogethers will benefit you far more than any book out there. I haven't met a frogger yet who isn't willing to offer suggestions to problems you might be experiencing. Visiting Alan's place has me excited; although I've never been to his place, I expect that we'll see a quality setup...not to mention picking his (or others) brain(s) for things to incorporate into our own tanks.
Looking forward to it...
Scott


----------



## Alan

I appreciate the kind comments - but don't build me up too much. I'm a modest enthusiast whose collection is not the largest by any means. 

As Scott suggests - attending meetings is where you get multiple perspectives and benefit from the practical and academic knowledge that the combined members bring to the table. You won't find a more helpful group of people to draw knowledge from.


----------



## roadkillkitty

I was wondering if I could get a male citronella at a MAD discount price??

-Jill-


----------



## JoshKaptur

FYI - above comment motivated by my attempt to lure Jill into the fold. Suggested these meetings were the best shot she had to find discounted frogs.


----------



## bellerophon

anyone need any tanks? I picked up 8 total from dartsanddragons the other week and wont be using them all. Here's the rundown If you want me to bring them with me to the meet.

(2) 20 verts drilled at bottom and top for mist/drain
(2) 20 horz
(4) 10 verts drilled at bottom and top for mist/drain. 
- 3 of them have crack on bottom drain hole that can be fixed

Most of the verts have glass doors/dam/vent installed though I may canibalize em for the hinges if I can.


----------



## Alan

A reminder for all that the MADS meeting is scheduled for this Saturday, November 18 at 1:00 PM in Gaithersburg, MD. PM me for directions. RSVP requested.

Thanks!

Alan


----------



## JoshKaptur

I'm out of town this week and can't make it - regrets. Have a good time though! Too bad, since I was really hoping to see Alan's setup.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, All, I was just wondering if anyone might be able to bring along some java moss this weekend; I could use some if anyone has some to spare. Thanks! 

- Josh


----------



## bellerophon

I feel horrible asking this since I've yet to have much to offer the community here but I'm in diar need. I'll be in barbados from the 21st to the 28th and I'm hoping I can find someone to keep an eye on my three young Azureus. 
I was planning on having a somewhat willing neighbor take care of them but he's still a bit uncomfortable with it. Also at thier fragile age I should find better care for them. For the last week I've had a few problems with one of the younger ones. I first noticed he stopped eating and then the next day I found him practially paralized. He would move very slightly if provoked but I could pretty much pose him and he would hold that position for hours on end. After a quick pedialite bath I moved him to a small gladware box were he's been for the last few days. At times he's hoping around like there's nothing wrong but other times he just doesn't move much. There's a few melano running around in there and a petri dish of springtails but I've yet to see him eat anything for about a week. He was plumb but now noticably losing weight. I've been waiting for a fecal to have tested but since he's not eating I'm not getting anything. Anyway long story short this one may not even make it but I was hopeing someone could take care of the three of them while I'm gone. I'd be more than happy to provide cultures/payment if you like.

They're still in thier temp enclosure and gladware box so its very easy to drop it off with someone at the meet.


----------



## Alan

If anyone has eggcrate or acrylic that they need cut - bring it and your dimensions with you and I can cut it for you on a table saw.

Alan


----------



## topherlove

is anyone bringing any frogs for sale? me and my fiance might come


----------



## Alan

topherlove said:


> is anyone bringing any frogs for sale? me and my fiance might come


Others may chime in with what they may be bringing (Scott sometimes has frogs). I'll have Leucomelas, Vittatus, Azureus and Green Legged Panguana available. (I'm only going to pull them from their vivs if someone expresses an interest.)

Alan


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Oh, 'nother plant request! Would anyone like to bring as much creeping fig clippings as they would like to get rid of? Thanks! 

- Josh


----------



## KeroKero

I offically have the day off now saterday! Woot! Will FFs be available? I need to bulk up my FF #s again, and would like to buy a couple ready to split cultures.


----------



## yuri

I am trying to make it to the gathering and also need a fruit fly culture or two.


----------



## SMenigoz

topherlove said:


> is anyone bringing any frogs for sale? me and my fiance might come


I just returned from work in New Jersey for the week, so arranging ahead of time with me to bring frogs is gone. I'll bring some FF cultures (hydei and melanog.) and will check for PM's one more time tonight if anyone wants azureus, cobalts, green sipaliwini or alanis...
Scott


----------



## Reedeep

I think I would like to come too, but I may have found out about the meeting a bit too late for the PM system to get my RSVP to Alan on time to get directions.


----------



## Alan

Reedeep said:


> I think I would like to come too, but I may have found out about the meeting a bit too late for the PM system to get my RSVP to Alan on time to get directions.


Directions sent.


----------



## Reedeep

Got 'em.  Thanks

Bill


----------



## Reedeep

Alan

Thanks for the hospitality today and thank your lovely wife again for putting up with all of us. You have quite a collection of frogs. I think a good time was had by all.

Bill


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Yesyes, many thanks to Alan for hosting a fine and enjoyable meeting! Thanks, Alan! 

- Josh


----------



## bellerophon

ditto! It was a real treat meeting you all and putting faces to names. I think I learned more in those few hours than I have after endless hours of reading. Cant wait till the next one.


----------



## bellerophon

couple quick ones for everyone...

what was the source for tree fern panel again? was it a local orchid place? trying to compare with these guys.

whats the best way to propagate the moss that was so generously handed out? I just placed it in a container full of moist ABG mix and tossed it in my empty viv.


----------



## topherlove

Alan thanks so much for having us i had a great time and you have a beautiful setup, me and my fiance greatly enjoyed our time. 

jill and Chris


----------



## Alan

I'm glad everyone had a good time. Thanks for your kind words.

The source of fern root panels and other soil mix supplies are Jimssupplies.com and Calwest (http://www.orchidsupplies.com/treefern_supplies.html) 

Watch the shipping charges carefully before you enter credit card info. Calwest can have some really high shipping charges depending on what you are buying.

As far as how to propagate the moss - keep it lightly moist and make sure it gets enough light. It will sit there for a few weeks - just be patient.


----------



## SMenigoz

I'll echo the compliments to Alan's frog room. Meticulous, clean, organized...the frogs were just icing on the cake. The amount of moss growing in his tanks was amazing--since I got a snip of it, I can only hope I get close to that production.
It was a small turnout but nonetheless enjoyable.
Thanks for all the great tips Alan, and please thank your wife for us for the great munchies. 
Looking forward to the next one...
Scott


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, All:

I know it's only been a couple of weeks since our last meeting, but I've been toying around with the idea of hosting a meeting at my place sometime in the near future. I'm currently living down in Alexandria, VA, though, and I'm not sure how long of a haul this would be for a lot of you. I also don't have a huge collection right now, but my place is pretty nice, and I've got a bunch of nifty vivs ya'll might enjoy seeing. Let me know what ya'll think. Thanks!  

- Josh


----------



## bellerophon

sounds good to me


----------



## Blort

I'm in the area and will go calendar permitting.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

As far as the calendar goes, I'm thinking there's probably no way the next meeting could realistically happen until we've at least gotten through the barrage of upcoming holidays; mid-January at the earliest. 

- Josh


----------



## topherlove

I'm in


----------



## JoshKaptur

I'd also be in, and agree you should wait until after the holidays.


----------



## Tatonka

I'll be there!! (Especially since I'm the hostess... ;-)

If anyone has any requests for specific munchies, let me know and I can be a big dork making froggie themed tasty goodies!

Josh & I are looking forward to hosting this meeting!

~Jess


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Wow, looks like I've got a good number of responses already  Like I said, this won't happen until after New Year's, but if anyone wants to start throwing out dates, the sooner the better, I suppose.  

- Josh


----------



## SMenigoz

Schedule permitting, count me in too!
As to the munchie requests, I'm partial to chocolate chip cookies with fruitflies sprinkled on top (in keeping w/ the frog theme of course  )
Scott


----------



## Tatonka

Scott,
You shouldn't say things like that unless you mean it....I really WILL make fruitfly cookies! I can make sure to sprinkle them with Ca++ and vitamins too, to keep you healthy!!
Jess


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Mmmm... melanogaster-chip cookies... sounds tasty! 
So, as far as a date for this goes, how about I suggest Saturday, January 20th or 27th as possible dates, and go from there? Any thoughts?

- Josh


----------



## bellerophon

Not sure where else to put this and still reach only you guys/gals. I'm on the edge of ordering some new wingless melanogaster and some rice flour beetles but just wanted to check local first. shipping is a bit expensive with the weather and If I can just get a handfull of any flies/beetles from one of you all that would be much easier. I'm willing to pay ofcourse or I also have a booming little container of springtails in trade. Please lemme know as these "flightless" gliders are buggin that crap outta me.


----------



## SMenigoz

Josh_Leisenring said:


> Mmmm... melanogaster-chip cookies... sounds tasty!
> So, as far as a date for this goes, how about I suggest Saturday, January 20th or 27th as possible dates, and go from there? Any thoughts?
> - Josh


I'd vote for 20Jan07... I'll be taking my annual trip to the Carribean the following week.
Scott


----------



## Tatonka

I'm gonna vote for the 20th too.


----------



## bellerophon

20th is fine with me as well. regarding my earlier post, should I go ahead and purchase some feeders online or is someone willing to bring some to the meet for me?


----------



## Tatonka

I don't really wanna speak for Josh, but he's asleep..... I know he's had tons of booming fly cultures recently and provided things keep up like they've been, I'm sure he'd be willing to part with some flies. (not sure of the technical name, but they're the ones with wings that don't work, I know they aren't gliders though). Alternatively, Scott always has tons of fly cultures and I'm sure he'd be willing to bring one (or several for you). I have no idea about the rice flour beetles though as we don't keep those.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, All:

The 20th sounds like a good date; how does everyone else feel about that, then? 
Oh, Lee, there'll be plenty of flies at the meeting. I've got flightless hydei and wingless melanogaster, and I'm sure I'll be able to spare some.  

- Josh


----------



## bellerophon

awsome, thanks josh. I guess I'll go ahead and just order up those rfb's then. see ya the 20th


----------



## bellerophon

Does anyone comming have any thumbs available?


----------



## DanC

I hope you guys have an awsome meeting!! I will not be able to attend as my wife is "dragging" me to Jamaica!!

Have Fun,
Dan
http://www.dansrainforestgems.com


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, All:

So, the 20th seems to be the date we're going with right now, though so far I only have a couple people who have told me they can make it or plan on coming on that date. At this point, if anyone else plans on coming, send me a PM to let me know. Otherwise, if this is a bad date for the majority of folks, please feel free to suggest an alternative that might work better for everyone. Thanks, All! 

- Josh


----------



## Alan

bellerophon: I have Green Legged Lamasi (Phil Tan line) and Imitators (Sens line). If you need any - PM me.

Alan


----------



## bellerophon

thanks Alan!


----------



## JoshKaptur

I'm 50/50 at the moment. I'm taking a kayaking trip either that weekend or the next, and we haven't finalized plans yet. I'll let you know when I know.

I, for one, woud eat a hydei cookie just for kicks... but please also put chocolate chips in it.

Have we come up with a reason for Corey to wear a thong to this meeting yet (I missed the last one)

:roll:


----------



## SMenigoz

JoshKaptur said:


> Have we come up with a reason for Corey to wear a thong to this meeting yet (I missed the last one)
> :roll:


Josh, way to keep a bad theme going!


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Josh, I'd say your best bet for seeing someone in a thong at the meeting would be for you to come wearing one yourself, no doubt to the traumatization of the rest of us, of course.  And you didn't actually miss any thong action at the last meeting, in case you were worried about that possibility. 
And, of course, you can't bake insect-themed cookies without chocolate chips! I've not tried it with FF's yet, but chocolate chip/cricket cookies have proven to be fairly palatable. 

- Josh


----------



## vet_boy77

I'm still trying to work out coming up. 
But if I could make it... 
Would anyone be interested in some azureus froglets? 
I have several, and I'm trying to cut my collection back.
I bred them myself.
Please let me know.
John


----------



## JoshKaptur

Josh_Leisenring said:


> And you didn't actually miss any thong action at the last meeting, in case you were worried about that possibility.


I will not let someone ruin my fun that easily  I wasn't there, and as far as I'm concerned, that means I'll never know the truth.

Scott - you're welcome. How's the fishing been with this weather?


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

JoshKaptur said:


> I will not let someone ruin my fun that easily  I wasn't there, and as far as I'm concerned, that means I'll never know the truth.


Ah, well, in that case, there wasn't any thong action at the last meeting that I was _aware_ of. :wink: 

- Josh


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, All:

So, the 20th is a week from today, and I have not received any confirmation that anyone is going to be able to attend that day. Due to the current underwhelming response, I think I'm going to say that I if I don't hear much of anything by Wednesday, I'm going to go ahead and postpone the meeting and ask for suggestions for a new date that would be more convenient for everyone. Let me know what ya'll think. Thanks! 

- Josh


----------



## bellerophon

how do you want our RSVP? PM or is right here good enough?

I'll be there


----------



## SMenigoz

Josh_Leisenring said:


> Hey, All:
> So, the 20th is a week from today, and I have not received any confirmation that anyone is going to be able to attend that day.
> - Josh


Sorry Josh...guess I thought we already RSVP'ed. Unless something extraordinary should occur before then, count me in.
Directions to follow, or do you prefer them in a PM?
Scott


----------



## Tatonka

Scott & Lee:
Josh and I had figured you two would be coming, but so far, you are the only ones who have confirmed you'd be coming. I think Josh had also been waiting for people to PM for directions, though I don't think he actually specifically said that before. 

Anyway, just to clarify: anyone who is planning to come should PM Josh for directions and again, if we don't hear from more people by Wednesday, we'll postpone the meeting and try to find a date that works for more people.

Thanks!!
Jess & Josh


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Josh_Leisenring said:


> Hey, All:
> 
> So, the 20th seems to be the date we're going with right now, though so far I only have a couple people who have told me they can make it or plan on coming on that date. At this point, if anyone else plans on coming, send me a PM to let me know. Otherwise, if this is a bad date for the majority of folks, please feel free to suggest an alternative that might work better for everyone. Thanks, All!
> 
> - Josh


Yeah, I was kinda hoping everyone would PM me so I could know if they were coming for certain and so I could respond with directions here. It doesn't look at this point like many people can make it, though, since I've, again, not heard much from more than a couple people, so unless I hear more by the middle of the week, it might be best to postpone for a little while until we can find a time to accommodate more of ya'll. Sorry about any confusion there. Thanks! 

- Josh


----------



## topherlove

Me and my fiance will come if the meeting still being held


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, All:

So, so far the following folks have mentioned that they can make it this weekend:

Scott M.
Lee
topherlove + 1
Jess and myself

If anyone else plans on coming on Saturday, please let me know by tomorrow, so we can then decide if it would still be worth holding the meeting as scheduled or postpone to a date when it would be more convenient for everyone. Jess and I are really looking forward to hosting this meeting, and we definitely hope to see as many of you as can make it.  Thanks, All!

- Josh


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, All:

Well, having not heard anything further regarding this weekend, I think, as host, I am going to go ahead and suggest that we officially postpone the meeting to a time when more of you can make it. I hate to disappoint those who were planning to come this weekend, but I would rather the meeting be worthwhile for those who are going to come all this way. 
As far as a new date goes, I suppose sometime in mid-February might be good, say the 17th or 24th. Or if you all can suggest a better date, let me know. Like I said, I'm really looking forward to hosting this meeting, and would like to get as many of you together as possible while we're still in MADS territory. Thanks, All! 

- Josh 

Bleagh, just found a fungus gnat in my oatmeal...


----------



## bluedart

I like the 24th... I think I'll actually be able to make a meeting if it's then!


----------



## TimsViv

*Need Fruit Flies*

Sorry to stray from the meeting postings, but I was hoping someone local could help me out with some fruit flies.

Currently, I get them delivered on a monthly basis, but the weather is having an impact on keeping a constant supply. If there is anyone local who would like to sell me 2-3 cultures a month, please let me know. I live in Vienna and work in Falls Church, but would be willing to pick them up close by to the Washington DC Metro area.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## bellerophon

not sure If I'm local enough for you (upper marlboro) but if given a two week heads up I could have some producing cultures for you.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Tim,
I work in NW DC, and would be willing to be your monthly supplier. I've got melanogaster only... wingless, vestigial wing, and gliders.

My price would be $5 per culture.


----------



## SMenigoz

*Re: Need Fruit Flies*



TimsViv said:


> Sorry to stray from the meeting postings, but I was hoping someone local could help me out with some fruit flies.
> Thanks,
> Tim


Tim, 
PM sent. I maintain more than 100 cultures at any time and can assist you with your search for a fruitfly source.
Scott


----------



## bellerophon

next meet? 8)


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

I'm still willing to host in Alexandria if there's still interest in a meeting. 
Jess and I are actually going to be moving to Boston by the end of May, so it would be great if we could get in one more meeting before we leave, and I'm still excited about the possibility of hosting one. 

- Josh


----------



## Alan

Just noting from the experience of last year - once we get within 4 weeks of IAD the interest of meeting declines.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Anyone local have a male grey-legged vent available? I'll pay $50 or trade for young imitator or nicaraugun auratus. I had an unfortunate accident involving a new tank design flaw


----------



## SMenigoz

JoshKaptur said:


> I had an unfortunate accident involving a new tank design flaw


Hanging light drop on him? :wink: 
Just teasin...
Scott


----------



## JoshKaptur

touche Scott. Got you on a technicality though - hanging lights are the flaws of your tanks.

Kayak season is almost upon us... I just got a new hull (old one cracked and was replaced no questions asked) so I'm looking for a nice maiden voyage.


----------



## SMenigoz

JoshKaptur said:


> Kayak season is almost upon us... I just got a new hull (old one cracked and was replaced no questions asked) so I'm looking for a nice maiden voyage.


Always looking for a fishing trip disguised as a kayaking trip 8) 
Pretty cold as of late but ready to entertain offers...
Firming up a trip to the New river in WV with my boss for smallmouth; also firming up a trip (looking for a fourth ?) to the Boundry Waters of Minn./Canada the week following 4th of July. I can just about guarantee a 20" smallmouth (~ 4#), 25" Walleye and 30+" Northern...
Scott


----------



## JoshKaptur

Scott - I've been meaning to do a boundary waters trip for some time. Nervous about black flies that time of year. But the "looking for a fourth" is very tempting. I'll email ya.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, All:

I just wanted to mention that my moving schedule to Boston just got advanced, and I'll be out of Alexandria by the end of April. At this point, I don't think I can reasonably offer my place to hold a meeting even if we got around to proposing a date and whatnot.  
BTW, does anyone know of any easy ways to transport 45-55 gallon vivs, or have any good recommendations I should keep in mind? Thanks!

- Josh


----------



## JoshKaptur

Due to an increasingly demanding schedle with other committments, with regrets, I'm going to be getting MOSTLY out of the hobby. I plan to keep a few favorite frogs, but will be unloading most of my major fruit fly-consumers (tincts, azureus, auratus, leucs)... several breeding pairs and trios, the tanks they are in, a custom 20H rack that holds 6 tanks, lots of froglets from those species, etc. I'll only be keeping a few 10g verts with a few frogs that require far less fruit fly culturing.

Options:

1) Anyone getting a table at IAD have extra room? I'm willing to contribute to the cost of the table. I figure this is the best place to find people just getting into the hobby that would love to pick up a breeding group, a grown in aquarium, etc.

2) Anyone reading this interested in part or all of the collection? I haven't even thought about price, but I know that a breeding pair of tincts or azureus will go for $150 at IAD.

I have:
- Proven pair of azureus, several froglets.
- Unproven pair of cobalt tincts (eggs but not fertilized)
- Proven trio (1.2) of leucomelas
- Proven trio (unsure of sex ratio) of nicauraguan auratus, many froglets
- Imitator froglets
- tadpoles of most of the above frogs
- custom pine rack that holds 6 20 gallon high tanks
- 4 20 gallon high planted tanks (housing the above frogs) with glass lids
- 4 36W AH Supply compact flourescent lights
- petri dishes (unused)
- coconut huts (unused)
- lots of plant clippings, brom pups

Please email at joshkaptur[at]verizon[dot]net if interested - preference would be to sell complete setups at IAD, or to unload the whole collection to a single person.


----------



## NickMan

hey guys, this is my first post to the boards. I dont even have a frog let alone a vivarium yet but i do have about 17 years experience of Boundary waters trips (been going since i was 8 but missed a couple years). Glad to see people from ouside of MN really appreciating the BWCA. I went with some friends last year to Lake Saganaga and had a little trouble with the flies, mostly while out on the water. Luckily the fishing was pretty good. 24" lake trout, lots of walleyes and some huge small mouth were def highlights. Didnt really do any Northern fishing tho. 
I have alot of questions about PDFs, viv design, society meetings and other events. I hope to find this is a group of friendly, helpful and passionate "frog people" and cant wait to get involved in this community and hobby. 
-Nick


----------



## phyllomedusa

Hi nick,
welcome to the board. This is a great place to learn. Also there is frognet- a mailing list about dart frogs an mantellas-www.frognet.org . I used to do some whitewater rafting and fishing but its been years. Where you live is a perfect opportunity to learn more and find your first frogs. In about 5 weeks there is a Amphibian show. It is called IAD- International amphibian days- Info is at:www.intlamphibday.org/ . A great show in timonium. 



Sean


----------



## JoshKaptur

All who contacted me via email regarding the above post should have received a response this evening (Sunday). I will post an update in a few days.

Nick - welcome to the site and potentially the hobby. Ahem - I know a guy with a great starter poison dart collection (all beginner species) that you could save hundreds of dollars on over what it would cost to get new...

Josh


----------



## JoshKaptur

Pics and prices for my stuff listed above can be found here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... 854#202854


Several of you have emailed and asked if everything was okay. Yes! Just shifting priorities. I've recently started training for a triathlon and it's taking a lot of my time but I am really enjoying it. I'm also a pretty avid kayak and fishing enthusiast, and between all of them, there just isn't enough time to do all of them as much as I'd like. It's a personal and individual decision, but for me, frogs needed to take a back seat (remember I'm keeping a few) for a while.


----------



## VicSkimmr

Hey guys,

I've been thinking of re-doing my vivarium for a while (the door on it is warping badly), and I'm worried about losing my trio of leucs that I have. I'm going to give them away if anybody would like them. I'm fairly sure I have a pair although I've never heard any calling. 2 of the frogs are always together though. If anybody feels like a bit of a road trip, I'm 2 hours SW of DC. Just to clarify, these frogs are free to anyone who wants them (I could potentially drive up to DC to meet you). I've been thinking about trying to get some thumbnails for my viv instead and now is as good a time as any with IAD coming up. They're fat and happy 

Pics can be found here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... ght=vicurl


----------



## bellerophon

I'm interested in them, I'll pm ya


----------



## SMenigoz

NickMan said:


> hey guys, this is my first post to the boards. I dont even have a frog let alone a vivarium yet but i do have about 17 years experience of Boundary waters trips (been going since i was 8 but missed a couple years). Glad to see people from ouside of MN really appreciating the BWCA. I went with some friends last year to Lake Saganaga and had a little trouble with the flies, mostly while out on the water. Luckily the fishing was pretty good. 24" lake trout, lots of walleyes and some huge small mouth were def highlights. Didnt really do any Northern fishing tho.
> I have alot of questions about PDFs, viv design, society meetings and other events. I hope to find this is a group of friendly, helpful and passionate "frog people" and cant wait to get involved in this community and hobby.
> -Nick


Nick, 
Welcome to our little family! This area has some rabid froggers and once IAD (05May and I'll be vending as Phrogs-n-Phelsuma) is over, we can try to set up another meeting. Fantastic chance for you to gain valuable experience...
A double bonus--you're into fishing AND the Boundry Waters. This July will be my fourth trip up. I travel into the Quetico area (Ontario) and love the remotness of it. I tried to get Josh Kaptur to be my canoe partner this year but he declined...probably was worried that I'd school him on fishing! Send me a PM if this sounds interesting; I'd suggest talking to me at IAD, but based on years past, I'm swamped assisting customers. 
Regards,
Scott


----------



## KeroKero

Anyone have termites handy? I'm in serious need of termites, but I'm not currently in a location that I can collect some. I'd LOVE to get some this weekend, but might be able to pick some up at a later date from those were are lucky (or unlucky) enough to have some of the buggers. Please EMAIL me if you can help


----------



## JoshKaptur

Despite Scott's delusions, I was forced by circumstances to say no to a trip I otherwise would have jumped all over. I do understand his passive-aggresive comments however, considering my proclivity for breaking all of his compact flourescent lights when he hosts MADS meetings.

Everyone think's Scott might cross breed his azureus with bullfrogs to get them so big for IAD sales, but between the gigantic frogs and the fishing chest thumping, I just wonder what he's compensating for. All that steroid use from his weight lifting days... I hear there can be some small side effects.

Although in his defense, other than Corey (after a few beers) I hear Scott is the only one with significant experience wearing thongs.

Hope everyone had a good time at IAD. It was good to see many of you again, to unload a bunch of frogs, and to pick up a few as well. I'm up for a meeting in the near future.

Josh


----------



## bluedart

Question: has anybody heard from Dave Martin lately?


----------



## JoshKaptur

How many times did I hear (and ask) that at IAD? I'm not one to post a life update for someone else online, but suffice it to say *I've heard* life can get complicated. I expect he'll drop in and tell us he's alive (I can confirm that much - lest anyone was thinking the worst) one of these days.


----------



## bluedart

I didn't even see you at IAD, Josh.


----------



## JoshKaptur

I was there all morning... one of these years I'll stay into the evening for the real revalry.


----------



## roadkillkitty

any interest in any meeting at all anytime soon?


----------



## Alan

I'm up for one. I can host - or someone else can.

Alan


----------



## bellerophon

I was actually just about to ask myself.


----------



## KeroKero

I'm up for a meeting, and if I get enough advanced warning I might even be able to make it, lol. I tend to be exercising horses for a good part of the weekend, but I can always work it out for a get together with enough notice.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Hmmm...

I have never attended one of the meetings (which is hard to believe given how long I have been doing this) and so have no idea what to expect. Is this a social gathering (read: drinks) to meet and discuss common interests or something more structured?

Chris


----------



## bellerophon

I've only been to one locally but it was awesome. totally unstructured and since it was at Alan's house it became somewhat of a terrarium tour. very informative and worth the drive.


----------



## KeroKero

Mostly just hanging out, drink some beers (for those legal to do so), check out the host's frogs, and hang out. It's a great way to meet local people (who can also help you out in a pinch). Alan's house was great last time! Tho now I have no idea how far it is away from my new place...

... dare I even bring up the pool?


----------



## UmbraSprite

Someone say pool?
8)


----------



## KeroKero

We didn't get to try Alan's pool last time, it was too late in the season


----------



## Alan

The pool and the jacuzzi are OPEN.


----------



## KeroKero

Congrats Alan, you've been elected to host the next meeting!  Pick a date!


----------



## bellerophon

not getting a response in the wanted section so I suppose I'll try locally. Does anyone happen to have a spare male nominal imi they wouldn't mind parting with?


----------



## Chondroholic

I've never been to one of these meetings either, but would love to see Alan's frog room and chat about frogs  ...Anyone have a rough idea of the date yet?

-Brian


----------



## Alan

How about August 4th? Early afternoon - say 1pm?


----------



## Chondroholic

I could probably make it down around 2 or 3. I'll be at hamburg in the morning. Anyone else going to the show that morning?


----------



## UmbraSprite

I am planning on attending the show....thats a long day with the travel...dunno if a meeting after will be doable.


----------



## KeroKero

I'd rather hang at Alan's place, LOL. Dunno when I'd show up... I exercise some horses in the morning, and I don't know how far your place is from my new place alan.


----------



## SMenigoz

Alan Zimmerman said:


> How about August 4th? Early afternoon - say 1pm?


Glad to see this thread renewed!
I don't see anything on my schedule preventing me from attending but admit that my mind is elsewhere--leaving this weekend for a week into the Canadian wilderness! Too bad Josh Kaptur doesn't visit this forum anymore (or does he ??) as I'd rib him about what he's missing. 
As always, looking forward to visiting Alan's place.
Scott


----------



## roadkillkitty

i'm good 4 whenever, it's been a while


----------



## bellerophon

I say the next meet should be at rkk's pad. from the looks of the wanted section your building a zoo up there :wink:


----------



## KeroKero

He can get the next one, I want to play in the pool! LOL


----------



## Alan

Seems like some folks need to go to Hamburg on the 4th. I will leave it to people that are interested in coming. If you want me to move it to August 12 (Sunday) - I can do that as well.

Alan


----------



## JoshKaptur

I'm still around, though about to post all my stuff in the classifieds for a hiatus from these fascinating critters (hint, good local deals available). Regardless, I'll attend Alan's pool party and keep my thong comments to a minimum.

And scott - get some serious pullage for me up there! Sorry I'll miss.


----------



## Dunner97074

SIDE NOTE-Is there anyone around Columbia that can help out with fruit flies or spring tails? Possibly by tomorrow?
Mike


----------



## bellerophon

I've got a good amount of springtails I could loan you if need be. I can bring them into work in Hyattsville but I wouldn't be able to make the trip up to Columbia to drop em off. Also have more RFB's than I know what to do with if they'll help out.


----------



## Alan

It seems that there isn't all that much interest in a meeting right now - and the proposed date conflicts with some folks that need to go to the Hamburg show on the proposed date. Getting participation in summer is always harder due to many people being away on vacation etc. Given that - I'm withdrawing the proposed date and we will see if there is interest sometime in August.


----------



## KeroKero

Seems to be the month for weddings and what not... some more antisocial members of our group were saying how they wanted to meet up but had events they had to go to. I agree with you Alan, august would be good... any dates that are best for you to host? August is still hot enough for the pool


----------



## SMenigoz

Alan Zimmerman said:


> I'm withdrawing the proposed date and we will see if there is interest sometime in August.


Alan, 
Keep suggesting a date and we'll make it happen...can't please _everyone_.
I'm looking forward to stealing some more of that moss you've got spreading like wildfire...
Scott


----------



## VicSkimmr

Guys,

Just thought I'd let you know that I'm tearing down my tank. If anybody is interested in it feel free to shoot me a PM. I'm trying to come up with a fair price with all factors considered but it never hurts to gauge interest 

If nobody wants the whole setup I'll be parting out most of it for super cheap. I've got a ton of money tied up in orchids and broms in this tank and I'd hate to see them go to waste.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... &start=105


----------



## bellerophon

I'll be there...whatever date is suggested, I'll make it...just throw one out for gods sake! :lol:


----------



## KeroKero

Two bits....

I wanted to know if anyone local was heading up to FrogDay. Due to plans falling thru I don't currently have a place to stay so if anyone is looking for a roomate let me know  Also, I'm planning on driving up, so if anyone wants to commute... again let me know. I'm planning on going up friday and coming back late sunday (after some sight seeing).

Second... WHEN IS OUR NEXT GET TOGETHER! *AGAIN* I see the chance of a froggy pool party at Alan's slipping away...


----------



## bellerophon

I hadn't really given it much thought but I might be able to get permission from the wife to go. I'm not sure about anything overnight since I dont have the cash for hotels but if you change your mind and can swing a daytrip let me know.


----------



## roxrgneiss

*Next Meeting?*

Hey all,

I'm knew to this forum and I live in the DC area. This looks like a neat club. When will the next meeting will be? Is there some kind of registration or fee required to join the MDC?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## KeroKero

Why on earth would we have registration fees? We aren't that serious about it lol. Just a group of froggers that get together once in a blue moon and drink some beers 

No idea when the next meeting will be. Last couple attempts to get together haven't worked out. Anyone want to host?


----------



## bellerophon

I'd offer to host but seeing as one, I'm south of DC and two, we'd all be crammed into a small room in the basement with about 5 tanks in total I dont think many would show. I would collect fees at the door though :wink:


----------



## roxrgneiss

Hey, that's great, beer is good. I admit that I haven't read this whole thread - but have ya'll gone to the Baltimore Aquarium for a meeting yet? Great displays and beer is close by! :wink:


----------



## KeroKero

Lee - I know your pain... I live south of DC as well, in the middle of nowhere. It would be hard to cram people into my apartment (tenant building on a farm), but I figure in a year or so when my tanks are gorgeous (HAH - by that I mean not mostly rubbermaids!) I might be willing to try. Beer and frogs/taods/treefrogs, and people would finally figure out what i'm working with


----------



## SMenigoz

KeroKero said:


> Lee - I know your pain... I live south of DC as well, in the middle of nowhere. It would be hard to cram people into my apartment


Lee/Corey/ Others,
So we're going to try this again huh? Alan tried, unsucessfully, to host another one but too many conflicts arose. A few years ago I hosted a meeting; I can say that my collection has expanded significantly since then. :roll: ... about 60 tanks and plenty of space to mill around. I'd be willing to offer up my place again to get another meeting going.
Located in Frederick, MD.
Thoughts?
Scott


----------



## UmbraSprite

My schedule is nuts....with taking over a few frog businesses but Frederick is nice for me.....


----------



## KeroKero

As long as it's on a saterday or sunday, I can usually drive up to my parents' house in Howard County and drive from there... I've made the drive to your place Scott to know it would be a hell of a drive from where I live now (2 hours), but not bad at all from my parents' place (around a half hour).


----------



## Hassan347

anybody here selling frogs and live no more than 20 miles from DC?


----------



## bellerophon

weekends are good for me as well as long as I get enough notice. and can you really say you have 60 tanks when 58 of them are filled with azureus? :wink: cant wait to come raid your frogroom!


----------



## UmbraSprite

There are quite a few of us who live near DC....

What are you looking for?


----------



## SMenigoz

bellerophon said:


> weekends are good for me as well as long as I get enough notice. and can you really say you have 60 tanks when 58 of them are filled with azureus? :wink: cant wait to come raid your frogroom!


Yup, I can get away with claiming only _three_ tanks filled with azureus. :wink: 
So lets start throwing out possible dates--only the weekend of 03Nov is out for me...how about Saturday 10Nov? Thats three weeks away; plenty of time to pencil one day in for the opportunity to hang out with fellow frog geeks...
Sidenote: I plan to place an order with Elmosfive (Bill Heath) and he's shipping in a limited window--anyone interested in combining an order?
Regards,
Scott


----------



## bellerophon

Sounds good to me Scott, I should be able to make it. BTW Bill is shipping some trivs my way this monday.


----------



## KeroKero

I'll be on vacation that whole week, and I believe I'm returning on the 10th. I'll have to double check when I'm returning to see if I can make it.


----------



## Hassan347

UmbraSprite said:


> There are quite a few of us who live near DC....
> 
> What are you looking for?


id like to say nothing in particular, but id ideally like something that would utilize a massive viv im in the process of finishing...... Trivs or Imi's would do i guess, i hear these species spend most of there time in plants rather than on the ground. they also seem to to be smaller than other species, which i like  

so if anyone has any species of trivs or imi's at a reasonable price let me know,looking to buy upwards of 3


----------



## KeroKero

Trivs... smaller than other species... are you sure you're thinking of trivittatus? They are one of, if not the largest PDF in the hobby. Awesome display frogs in huge vivs, don't get me wrong... but anything but small :lol: They also are very terrestrial. You may be thinking of anthonyi/tricolor... they are epis that are small and very active above the floor given the chance. They are terrestrials that venture into the plants, where imis live more in the plants and venture to the floor


----------



## SMenigoz

Looks like we lost a bit of conversation re. the 10Nov meeting in Frederick, MD...
Still on for those planning on coming. 
Google for directions to:
1413 Dagerwing Place
Frederick, MD 21703
(301) 662-5939
...or PM me for the quickest way.
Scott


----------



## bellerophon

I have a party that afternoon but I'll be there. what time do you want us a knockin?


----------



## KeroKero

unfortunately I'll be on a plane at that time and won't be getting in til nearly 10pm


----------



## UmbraSprite

Have to check my calendar but assuming I can make it...what's the protocol? Should we bring anything other than smiling faces?

Chris


----------



## SMenigoz

Lee:
Time? How about 10am?
Chris:
No need to bring anything as I should have soda and chips.


----------



## SMenigoz

Keepin' the post active...meeting this Saturday (10Nov) at 10am at my place.
Scott


----------



## UmbraSprite

Looks like I may not be able to make it....

I just drove 140 frogs from Orlando to Maryland...and on top of that insurmountable amount of work, I got a call today that my father has been rushed into the hospital for open heart surgery.

Sucks...but maybe next time 

Chris


----------



## bellerophon

Hope all is well Chris.

Well Scott it may just be you and me unless others are keeping quiet. Any word if Alan is gonna make it?


----------



## mp25542

I'll join you guys. I'm a brand new member of the Board but eager to hear whats what. See you Saturday. Will check here Friday in case its moved.

btw - nice tank, Lee.


----------



## SMenigoz

bellerophon said:


> Hope all is well Chris.
> Well Scott it may just be you and me unless others are keeping quiet. Any word if Alan is gonna make it?


Chris--Wishing your father a good surgery and speedy recovery.
Lee--I think there may be a few of us; a guy emailed me offline and then Mike...I'm sure we'll have a good time. Got any RFB cultures yet? I know you said earlier you were cleaned out, but since you're already coming up, I thought I'd ask.
Unsure about Alan--seems to have disappeared from Dendroboard, but I'll PM him nonetheless.
Scott


----------



## bellerophon

I'll def bring some beetles, just not anywhere near what I usually send out. I think my culture was started from about 5 beetles so I'm sure you'll have enough to get a culture going eventually.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Scott, I'm out... so no need to secure all your lights!

Sorry I'll miss guys... I'm frogless, so could use a fix... but it's not in the cards.

If anyone wants the most productive sprintail culture ever, it's yours free for pickup in Odenton MD (not near Frederick, unfortunately). It's a several quart container and I swear they reproduce in there (with my god knows whats in it media) as fast as I can feed them.

It's going in the trash in a few days if no one claims it.

I've also got some 10g verts (planted), lots of small bromeliads, some empty 5 gallon tanks (some cracked), tons of brewers yeast, tons of film cannisters with suction cups, and a few other odds and ends.

All free to a good home or a TINY sympathy donation if you're so inclined... but you need to pick it up.


----------



## flyangler18

Figured I should hop in on this thread, as I'm not terribly far from Frederick. Please keep me posted on the next meeting!

Jason


----------



## SMenigoz

flyangler18 said:


> Figured I should hop in on this thread, as I'm not terribly far from Frederick. Please keep me posted on the next meeting!
> Jason


Jason,
Sorry you just missed a meeting at my place! Feel free to PM me if you'd like to visit; I have a small collection to view and welcome anyone sharing in our fever... :lol: 
Hard to say when the next meeting might take place...
Scott


----------



## flyangler18

> Sorry you just missed a meeting at my place!


No worries, Scott! I've only recently been bitten by the bug- but I might take you up on viewing your collection at some stage.

Jason


----------



## JoshKaptur

Flyangler is a name I (and scott) definitely like!

Scott - although I just unloaded the last of my tanks (and I sent a PC bulb your way)... I did pick up something new I suspect you'll be very interested in. It's 22 feet long, white, and has 225 horses on the back.

Give a holler if you want to go chase some communist rocks. Giants are starting to congregate at the Chessie Bay Bridge Tunnel... and I plan to make several runs down there this winter. Best fishing all year in my opinion!


----------



## SMenigoz

JoshKaptur said:


> Flyangler is a name I (and scott) definitely like!
> Scott - although I just unloaded the last of my tanks (and I sent a PC bulb your way)... I did pick up something new I suspect you'll be very interested in. It's 22 feet long, white, and has 225 horses on the back.
> Give a holler if you want to go chase some communist rocks. Giants are starting to congregate at the Chessie Bay Bridge Tunnel... and I plan to make several runs down there this winter. Best fishing all year in my opinion!


Josh,
I think I was said receipient of some of those tanks, courtesy of Mike!
I'm sooo jealous about your new "kayak"! My boss recently purchased a lakefront home on Lake Gaston, NC but doesn't have a boat...yet. Another in our group brought his boat down a few weeks ago and, although the fish had lockjaw, we did catch a few largemouth up to 5.8#. I drank too much the last night and ended up chumming off the back of the boat in the morning...I like to give my fishing partners every opportunity to beat me!
Keep me in the loop for rock fishing--sounds like a great time.
Scott


----------



## JoshKaptur

In case you guys thought dart frogs was an expensive hobby...










The wife used to really b*tch about the money for frogs... but she seems much more agreeable to the [much larger sum of] money for this hobby... a bit more mainstream in her opinion.

Scott... I'll be in touch. Nice job on the chumming! LOL. You could be the first on my boat!


----------



## flyangler18

> Flyangler is a name I (and scott) definitely like!


Thanks! I've been flyfishing ever since college, and it's a top addiction. When we were in VA, I was spoiled- living about 10 minutes from the northern entrance to the SNP, which meant wild brookies on 2 and 3 wt rods. Great stuff!



> Give a holler if you want to go chase some communist rocks. Giants are starting to congregate at the Chessie Bay Bridge Tunnel... and I plan to make several runs down there this winter. Best fishing all year in my opinion!


Now there's an idea! Living in NJ not far from the shore points, we were out casting to stripers and weakies on the jettys as often as we could. 

J


----------



## JoshKaptur

sorry - in MD rockfish = striper.


----------



## flyangler18

> sorry - in MD rockfish = striper.


Understood. I've plied the MD waters for a few in my day and learned that one long ago. Ever flycast to rocks? (When in Rome...) Big baitfish patterns are hard to beat. Usually takes at least a 10-12 wt rod.


----------



## JoshKaptur

Sorry to all the non-anglers for the hijack.

A 9 or 10-wt is on my Christmas list. Never done it other than for small ones on a 6 wt.


----------



## ridinshotgun

Say is anyone going to the reptile show this weekend in manassas?

Are there going to be any vendors or breeders there?

Been to the one in Richmond and was disappointed.


----------



## xm41907

*Howdy*

All,

I'd like to introduce myself. My name is James and I am begining to build my first PDF viv (second viv, first one never had animals). I live in Owings Mills, MD. I'm interested in getting to know others in my area that are into vivs and pdf's. Also, I'd like to know of local places to get plants, frogs, etc. 


Best Regards,
James


----------



## bellerophon

*Re: Howdy*

Hey James

welcome aboard. There's quite a few of us with just about any dart you can think of so its as easy as naming what your looking for.


----------



## xm41907

Lee,

Nice to meet you. as of now, I'm planning out my tank. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=34929&highlight=

I'll most likely go for a couple of azureus or auratus. not sure which at the moment as it will be awhile before my tank is ready for them. at the moment my tank is sitting empty while I decide on my design for it. I'll probably work on construction during January. I've been to Aquarium Depot in Randallstown. Any other good stores to go to around?


James


----------



## xm41907

All,

Please look at my ideas for my tank and give me any opinions. Am I getting in over my head on the design? Also, I'm undecided on what plants to put in. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=34929&highlight=


James


----------



## bellerophon

your right next to herpetologic.net if you wanna stop by and see a ton of frogs/tanks. I'm not much help when it comes to plants but I can say it helps to see what other have done up close. Looks like your viv will be very cool once you get it up and running.


----------



## KeroKero

And if we ever have another meeting you can see a local's tanks  when are we having the next meeting?! huh people? it will be sad if I end up going to more fish meetings than frog meetings


----------



## topherlove

I know it's the Holiday season and all, but we need more interest in meeting and have them more often, i see all these other area's have these organized meetings and whatnot, id love to meet some fellow froggers, even people from va, dc, pa, nj, deleware.


----------



## bellerophon

just a heads up for anyone in the area. saw this on ebay and it may be worth asking if they'll sell individuals.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... %26fvi%3D1


----------



## xm41907

I'm pretty sure I know where that ebay auction comes from. There is an aquarium store in Owings Mills, at the New Town Shopping Center off of Lakeside. I think the name is Something Fishy. I went in there about a month or so ago, when I was looking for a tank. The guy told me it was $1.50 per gallon for any of the breeder tanks. They were all along the walls and floors. Nice,but small store.


----------



## flyangler18

Group buy, perhaps?


----------



## KeroKero

I could definately use a bunch of those tanks but holy crap thats a lot of tanks! That's 80 tanks!

Maybe one of us can organize a group buy (and check in with local fish groups too!) and if we can't take all those tanks, at least take a large chunk off their hands... Just note that they are saying they are all DRILLED. This means there is a 2" hole in the top right corner if you use them regular, and if you make them front opening... you may or may not end up with a useful drain...


----------



## Ed

If they are drilled for aquaria then there may be two holes in the back. One high for the inflow and one low for the out flow. 

Ed


----------



## KeroKero

That's what I thought too.... but I'm not seeing the second one in the picks and the description only lists the one in the top right corner. Supposed to be used with a central flow system... but I'm not sure how that is done with just one LOL, you need an out and an in... tho maybe the whole is just drilled as the overflow and their system is set up so the water going into the tank isn't via a drilled hole in the tank...


----------



## JoshKaptur

I have a 40 breeder I've been trying to unload for a while... info:
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/for/494562189.html

The good news is that you only have to buy one of mine. The bad news (for her) is that it's available for anyone other than Corey, who likes to say she'll buy things but then not do it 

The wife would be most pleased if I could unload this last tank! I've got some film cannisters, 250 feet of airline tubing, and a few other odds and ends too if you come by to get it.

By the way... Happy Holidays to all of you!


----------



## KeroKero

Moving and around IAD are bad times to try and buy tanks  I thought it was a 50...

BTW, I keep driving past the road you live off of when I'm up that way for work, I find it really amusing because I think of the tank every time... I'll wave when I drive by your place today


----------



## mydumname

I could see a fish store using them. The drilled hole would be for drainage, the inlet is through plumbing above the tanks. No drilling necessary for that one. The central flow system would operate all tanks plumbed together...would be my guess.


----------



## TimsViv

I posted in the Wanted Section, but thought I would post here too. 

I'm looking for an adult female Leuc locally. If anyone has one that they could spare shoot me a PM.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## KeroKero

Holidays are almost over... we going to have a meeting soon? Ugh, wish I hadn't had to miss the last one


----------



## xm41907

I'm up for a meeting. Would be nice to meet some people with the same obsession as me. Any ideas on location, date, time??

James


----------



## flyangler18

> Holidays are almost over... we going to have a meeting soon?


I hope so! I'm definitely itching to meet some of the people on the boards first hand.


----------



## bellerophon

nudge nudge, poke poke.... I hear Oz might be interested in making an appearance as well.


----------



## SMenigoz

xm41907 said:


> I'm up for a meeting. Would be nice to meet some people with the same obsession as me. Any ideas on location, date, time??


_Sigh_, I'd hoped another local hobbiest would step up and offer their place for a meeting...
I'll extend the offer of my place again as there appears a number of new froggers itching to network. I'm located in Frederick, MD and have room to accomodate a modest group in addition to the 60+ tanks and 30+ varieties of dart frogs. I truely enjoy meeting new (and old) members and look forward to the discussions which take place at these meetings.
Dates? Any Saturday or Sunday, excluding 13Jan and 19Jan. 
As always, if another person would like to have a meeting at their place, I humbly recind my offer.
Regards,
Scott


----------



## xm41907

Scott, thanks for offering, even though ya really would rather not have it at your place, unfortunately I can not have it at mine. I live in a small townhome, and we are in the middle of organizing and preparing for a future son (due in april), and my wife would definitely not let me have it now. So again, thanks! 

Sundays work best for me. I work every other saturday (off this one). I'm not sure about etiquette, but I'm willing to bring food or such. 

James


----------



## SMenigoz

xm41907 said:


> Scott, thanks for offering, even though ya really would rather not have it at your place...


James,
Its not that I don't want to have it at my house, its just that I think its cool to see other's setups. It's no issue for me, in fact, it gives me an excuse to vacuum/ clean out the spiderwebs...making my wife happy!
Scott


----------



## roxrgneiss

Sounds great; I've been looking forward to the next get together.

It's not my place in question, but what does everyone think about next Sunday? (if that is okay with you, Scott) Just wanted to throw out a date...

Mike


----------



## rozdaboff

Depending on the date - I may be able to make the trip down. I'll see if I can convince Matt to come down with me. It is about a 5 hr. drive or so (according to Mapquest).

I would prefer a Saturday if possible. The only weekend that is definitely out for me is the last weekend in January.

Corey - any way I can convince you to let go of one of those males???? :wink:


----------



## mydumname

If anyone is planning on attending from my area (Philly/NJ), or passing, I would possibly be interested in carpooling.


----------



## flyangler18

Saturdays or Sundays both work for me, no worries there.

Looking forward to hangin' with everyone!

I'll have a probable pair of azureus I'm looking to trade for imitator or intermedius.


----------



## xm41907

Scott,
I didn't mean to imply that you were being forced. I just don't want you to think that it has to be at your place. I can understand about seeing others setups. Always nice to see what someone has done.

Sundays are best for me, but if everyone else prefers saturdays, then I am off on jan 19th, feb 2nd, and feb 16th. the saturdays I work I usually am off around 2. 

James


----------



## Corpus Callosum

It's about 4.5 - 5 hours from me, but I'd like to come as well. Oz do you know what route you would be taking? Maybe I can stop somewhere on your route, park my car, and hitch a ride with you guys.

Or is there anyone in the Philly / NJ area that would be willing to carpool? I don't trust my current car for a 5 hour drive, but can drive some of it if I can park it somewhere and jump in with someone else.


----------



## mydumname

I am 20 minutes from Philly on the Jersey side. Near Cherry Hill if you have heard of that.

Would prefer to hitch a ride also, but if I am going, I could also drive.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Greg,

Until I find out what others are doing, what we could do is I drive over to your place, park my car, chip in for some gas, and then we take your car over to the meeting (with you driving of course). Would you be ok with that? I could see who else I can drag out of NYC for the meeting, and they'd chip in for gas as well.

Looks like I'm about 2 hours from Cherry Hill.


----------



## rozdaboff

Mike - trying to find someone in NJ or Philly would be a better option. It is a straight shot down to Frederick from Ithaca (I-81S for 2/3rds of the trip). You could meet me in Scranton (near where I-80 hits it from Stroudsburg/Del. Water Gap) - but still doesn't make the most sense time/direction wise.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I do have some friends in Fort Lee I could stay by the night before, which would put me closer to Scranton, but like you said it doesn't make much sense overall because I'll be driving North a bit before heading South with you.

Hopefully Greg is good to go and I can make arrangements with him instead.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Actually, I got a price quote on a train to DC for around $99 where I could hitch a ride with Lee. Not sure which I'd rather do (drive or take the train), but I guess it also depends on the date of the meeting because the train prices could vary by day.


----------



## bellerophon

the 2nd is bad for me. Anniversary trumps anything frog related... :?


----------



## ridinshotgun

Man too bad it is next weekend. I will be out of town and was hoping to meet some of you froggers in the area. I will be looking for some luecs too in a few weeks for the viv I am building right now. Well hopefully there will be another one in a month or so!


----------



## bellerophon

date isn't set yet....


----------



## ridinshotgun

Unfortunately work has most weekends tied up for me till mid february.

I have to feed my reef and frog addiction somehow!


----------



## mydumname

If the date is good, and I am able to make it, I would be willing to drive. Just can't guarantee I am going (especially since date hasn't been set).

I have not been to one of your meetings for a while now. Not sure how many you had. So I was wondering will people be indicating in advance if they will be bringing frogs for sale/trade?


----------



## SMenigoz

mydumname said:


> If the date is good, and I am able to make it, I would be willing to drive. Just can't guarantee I am going (especially since date hasn't been set).
> I have not been to one of your meetings for a while now. Not sure how many you had. So I was wondering will people be indicating in advance if they will be bringing frogs for sale/trade?


Guess I should have indicated the exact weekends the meeting 
*cannot* be:
12/13Jan
19/20Jan
I'll be in Curacao suffering through 85 degree temps  
Glad to hear there's interest from our friends up North--the more the merrier. 
I'd guess once we nail a date down (I'm leaning toward the last weekend in Jan or anytime in Feb) then people will chime in about what they'd like to bring/trade. Especially with the cold weather, hand delivery is by far the best option.
Scott


----------



## rozdaboff

The last weekend of January is out for me - but don't schedule the meeting on my availability - I am an outsider anyway :lol: 

What about the second weekend in Feb. (9/10th)?


----------



## mydumname

Yeah the 26th may be tough for me, unless it was earlier in the day.


----------



## SMenigoz

rozdaboff said:


> What about the second weekend in Feb. (9/10th)?


Fine with me.
So there's our first date.......weekend of 9/10Feb. Saturday? Sunday?
Can we get a tentative head count (fully realizing its a month away and schedules change) to gauge interest?
Scott


----------



## rozdaboff

I would prefer a Saturday - just so that I have Sunday to recuperate from the driving before going back to the lab/classes.

If that date works for Matt M. as well - then you can count us both in.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Count me in


----------



## bellerophon

9th is good for me, probably best to try and hit a Saturday to allow everyone time to wind down as Oz said


----------



## flyangler18

Count me in too.


----------



## xm41907

I'll be working for until around 1-2 on the 9th. can show up after that. You're not too far from me. 

James


----------



## mydumname

That weekend is good for me as of now. Saturdays are also better. What time would it likely start? Not like it really makes too much of a difference for me.


----------



## topherlove

we'll most definitely be there reguardless of the date


----------



## SMenigoz

mydumname said:


> That weekend is good for me as of now. Saturdays are also better. What time would it likely start? .


I'd guess a good starting time would be 10am--earlier arrivals will not be turned away but rather put to work... :wink:


----------



## flyangler18

Scott,

I'd be happy to help in any way that I can, just say the word


----------



## KeroKero

Haha, I find it funny that I had to have one of the out of towners tell me about this get together  It will be great to see you all again... I was worried it would end up on the same date as my fish meeting (eek!) but alas! the 9th I should be able to do.

Oz- I'm still being indecisive... I wanna see how the froglets from Kyle turn out. Plus I'd miss the buggers calling to me every morning


----------



## rozdaboff

KeroKero said:


> Oz- I'm still being indecisive... I wanna see how the froglets from Kyle turn out. Plus I'd miss the buggers calling to me every morning


Come on - it will be good for your ears. How many do you have - like 5??? :lol: I only need one to make the ladies happy.

I can make it up to you with Zaparo froglets...


----------



## Dangerously

I take it the meeting is in Frederick, MD? How far is the location from Frederick Municipal Airport?


----------



## SMenigoz

Dangerously said:


> I take it the meeting is in Frederick, MD? How far is the location from Frederick Municipal Airport?


Approximately 5 miles, as the crow flies.

Directions posted previously on page 27 of this thread (can you believe *77 PAGES!*).


----------



## Malaki33

*ummm....*

Sorry Guys I read alot of pages but not all 77 so what is the actual date for this? I live in richmond and would love to attend?

Thanks

Mitch


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Mitch, 

The date so far is February 9th @ 10:00 AM.

Directions:
1)From 70 *West*-- take Frederick exit 40 to first light (Old Farm Rd). 
2)Right on Old Farm to stop sign. 
3)Left onto 40-A... to first light (Mt. Phillip). 
4)Right onto Mt. Phillip to second left onto Butterfly.
5)Next immediate right into Monarch Ridge subdivision. At first stop sign, take left onto Angelwing.
6)First right onto Dagerwing... I'm the last house on the cul-de-sac. 
1413 Dagerwing Place 

1)From 70* East*-- go past Frederick exits, approx. 4 miles to Middletown exit . At end of exit, take right onto 40-A and proceed approx. 2 miles to first light (Mt Phillip).
2) continue with directions above from step 4) on...


----------



## UmbraSprite

Hmmm....

Sounds like I may be able to attend this one.....
I would love to play host but still have alot of "cleaning up" to do before my new place is ready for company. We will all be "friendly" in such a small little place as well.

I do have a big fridge!

See you guys (and gals) then!

Chris


----------



## flyangler18

> I do have a big fridge!


I understand that is quite important when a group of froggers get together


----------



## SMenigoz

Tentative headcount:
flyangler18 Jason
UmbraSprite Chris
Corpus Callosum Michael
Malaki33 Mitch
Rozdaboff Oz
Matt Mirabello
KeroKero Corey
topherlove
bellerophon Lee
ridinshotgun 
mydumname Greg
xm41907 James
roxrgneiss Mike
Dangerously

Lookin' good! No need to try and structure the meeting as DMartin attempted years ago, but would welcome ideas for discussion.
Scott

*edit - added my real name after the screen name, and added Matt's name as well - Oz


----------



## xm41907

Do these meetings tend to run all day? I'll most likely be a later arriver and would hate to miss most of it. I'm going to see if I can shorten my schedule for the day, but if not, it will prob be about 1-2 before I can arrive. 

James


----------



## rozdaboff

Sounds good. I added my "real life" name after my screen name. I also added Matt's name - as I am pretty sure he will be driving down with me.

I don't know if we will be there by 10AM (getting on the road at 5AM) - but will aim to be there before noon.

Also - do you guys have an email list that items for sale can be posted?

Oz


----------



## Scott

Hey - not everyone can be that organized y'know. 

s :?


rozdaboff said:


> ... Also - do you guys have an email list that items for sale can be posted?


----------



## Malaki33

*Me too*

I will be there as well so add me to the list


umm nevermind you already did!

Smoo's Rule!
Thanks

Mitch


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Spoken like a true smoo.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Since you are taking a head count...I will be accompanied by my lovely partner in crime, Susan...who does all the real work around here 8)


----------



## bellerophon

If anyone has any extra corkbark curls and clean wood that would work well in a 40 breeder please let me know.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Lee I am getting ready to put in an order for cork bark. It should be here before the meeting. I will post it when it is available.

That being said...anyone needing supplies who doesn't want to pay for shipping is welcome to ask for delivery. I have a truck so it's no problem.


----------



## SMenigoz

UmbraSprite said:


> That being said...anyone needing supplies who doesn't want to pay for shipping is welcome to ask for delivery. I have a truck so it's no problem.


Chris,
I wonder if bringing a few displays of the new epiweb product wouldn't be a good point of discussion?
Scott


----------



## flyangler18

> I wonder if bringing a few displays of the new epiweb product wouldn't be a good point of discussion?


That would be awesome!


----------



## UmbraSprite

I can certainly bring up examples...I haven't built anything yet with it just showing up last week. I have been encouraging those buying it from me to post their results but again it just hasn't been here long enough. I will bring up examples of all the products for people to poke at. 

It's not much too look at though. The end result is what I think we all want to see. I can tell you for sure I would use this over the tree fern panel but I tend to build my tanks with handi-foam so I will likely only use the epiweb to grow mounted and creeping plants for direct insertion into new or pre built vivs. I plan on offing Riccia covered panels (and possibly branches) soon. 

I do want to take a shot at finding the right tools to carve the EpiWeb as if not too much work could provide even more flexibility with landscaping than the foam. In the end it can still be siliconed and coco'd over just like the foam if you prefer that to directly mounting creepers and cover.

If anyone wants me to bring specifics just let me know.

Chris


----------



## KeroKero

I'll be picking up supplies from you at the meeting... just have to figure out what you have that I need lol.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I have some springtail cultures I'd like to trade for plants (anything I don't have). These are some tropicals that move a bit 'worm-like' and are pretty productive for me, They originated from a hobbyist in Denmark:










That is from a high zoom/macro shot, they're obviously not that large.


----------



## flyangler18

I'll have a probable pair of Nabors' line azureus (7-8 months old) that I'm looking to trade for intermedius/vittatus/leucomelas or various supplies/plants.


----------



## topherlove

Hello Everyone, We will have a few things for sale or trade at the meeting, pm me before hand and let me know if any of these interest you, so i can plan to bring them.

all glass 29 gallon tank
all glass 15 gallon tank 

all glass 55 gallon tank with pvc supports already in it, was previously my grow tank










A bunch of Hood lights 

i have two(30 inch single ballasts) with bulbs
one(30 inch double ballast) with bulbs
and two hoods for 10 gallons(single ballasts) with bulbs










I have 11 dome lamps(alot with bulbs) lightly used some new










Black Iron rack for either a 29 or 37 gallon(1 definitely, possibly two of these)











Mason jars a full pack minus maybe two, and some spiral daylight bulbs










Also Three Pieces of Ghostwood, and 3 pieces of malaysian driftwood, all these were in my 55 grow tank i had, that is available above. Never came in contact with frogs. Just need to downsize










Finally a few film canisters with no suction cups if anyone wants any

Let me know if anything interests you, entertaining all offers


----------



## Corpus Callosum

If anyone is working with the recent importation of 'Guarumo', I may have some extra available for trade, pm me about any interest.


----------



## UmbraSprite

I would be interested in the Guaramo's. Only two of my three made it through.

Chris


----------



## xm41907

Does anyone coming have some ricca I could buy? Also looking for some good tropical mosses. 

James


----------



## mydumname

I have a breeding group (1.2) of viper geckos. If anyone has any interest, feel free to PM me.


----------



## bellerophon

Stuff I'll be bringing along if there's any interest.

Brushed stainless TWI license plate badges (Free to current TWI members, $10 donation to TWI for non members)


















Tray of random carnivorous plants plus one larger sarracenia purpurea (name your price or trades)









I can bring these 3/8th inch sheets of glass if anyone needs em. 30x14 non tempered (free)









12x12x18 Exo-terra *new in box* with or without stock background, your choice ($40 or interesting trade)

various cuttings from my tanks *not frog free (trades)


----------



## flyangler18

I'll have a couple of pieces of cork (4 x6 approximately) available for trade, if anyone is interested, as well as a larger slab (12 x 24).

Jason


----------



## bellerophon

I'm definately in the market for some cork and wood so please do. Scott's place is a great spot for inspiration on using cork curls.


----------



## Ridetheducati

*Terribilis*

I am in need of 0.0.2 Orange, Yellow or Mint Terribilis.


----------



## rozdaboff

This is what I will have available:

Frogs

--F1 Iquitos Red-Orange Vents - (only 3 available) - 2 months OOTW 

--F1 Variabilis "INIBICO" (7 available) - 2 months OOTW

--Zaparo froglets (several) - 12-14 weeks OOTW
*great chance to get these as they are available by hand delivery only

--1 xRio/Cristo'06 Proven Female (sale pending)

















--Proven group (2.2) of Castis, as well as a 2 month old froglet they produced (the 20L tank they inhabit is also available)

Feeders (please let me know if interested and I can seed starter cultures)

--Firebrats (50-100 adults to start your own culture)
***The fire brats are a little "set-up" intensive. You need to set up a tank for them. The key is to keep them hot (>90 F) and humid - but dry. I use a 75W ceramic heat emitter on a 5g tank. I put a 3-4" base of activated charcoal and water (cricket) crystals - this is where the humidity comes from. Cover that with a layer of vermiculite or perlite. Then, I place paper towel rolls and egg cartons for the firebrats to hide in. Place the heat source near where the rolls and egg cartons are. Cover the top of the tank with a glass lid. I feed them cricket gutload and fish flakes. If you keep them hot - they will reproduce quickly. They are great feeders for larger frogs (Epis and Phyllos especialli, some large Dendros).

--Bean beetles (good for most larger frogs, and the smaller frogs with big appetites (smaller Epis and Phyllos))
--Dwarf White woodlice

If interested in anything - drop me a line


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I will grab a Dwarf White Woodlice culture if you have to spare.


----------



## rozdaboff

I'll set one up for you Mike. It will a division of one of my mother cultures - but it should get you started.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Doesn't have to be much, I don't use woodlice to feed, just place a few in all my tanks for the clean-up crew. Likely won't touch the culture anyway for 6+ months. Thanks!


----------



## flyangler18

I'll be looking for 2 or 3 juvie bicolor or terribilis, if anyone has some available.


----------



## Ridetheducati

Will anyone have Imitators available? In summary, I am in need of 2 x Terribilis and 2 Imitators.


----------



## rozdaboff

If no one else has any that are older - I may have a couple F1 INIBICO Cainarachi Valley Imi froglets.

But - I would also recommend you checking out some of the info about the INBICO variabilis. I have froglets of those that are older - and I would recommend them just as much as Imis for a starter thumb.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I will be there!

Looking forward to seeing ya guys again and meeting some new people as well.

Will have some plants available for trade hopefully.
Will post here closer to the meeting date

Todd


----------



## SMenigoz

Back from a weeks' vacation to Curacao. Hard to leave the following schedule:
Awake to the sound of birds chirping
Hit the breakfast buffet
Sit on the beach until 10 when the bars open. Send wife to bar to keep constant flow of alcoholic beverages coming :wink: 
Lunch, dinner, drinks...in bed by 10
Repeat
Almost wasn't sure we'd make the trip as two days before departure, I discovered I'd torn my retina. Laser surgery on Friday, bedrest for two days...hopefully the repair was successful.

On to the meeting. We're three weeks away and a few more have expressed an interest in attending--all are welcome to come. My entire basement is at your disposal and I'll have a few lawnchairs for those who are "sitters". Bring your own if thats your style. I'll have a big cooler w/ ice for any beverages you plan to bring; I'll probably pick up a 6' sub, chips, sodas and brownies (be sure to thank my wife!).
More details to follow...
Scott


----------



## xm41907

glad to hear you had a good vacation. I'm ready for one myself. Anything you need me to bring let me know. Since I'll be running later, maybe just some monetary assistance for the sub and drinks will work. 

James


----------



## defaced

Things are looking good for me to attend. I'll post a positive confirm closer to the date.


----------



## flyangler18

Mike, if you want to break up the drive from Johnstown to Frederick, you are always welcome to stop off here in Hanover. Let me know.

Jason


----------



## KeroKero

Beer? Did anyone say beer? I don't think anyone said beer  My irish is crying! Don't let my irish cry  

I'll bring a 6 pack of... something. Hmm. Probably Yuengling. Anyone else bringing beverages?


----------



## flyangler18

> Anyone else bringing beverages?


I may bring a six pack of some hoppy nectar of the gods....


----------



## defaced

I'm notorious for traveling with excessive amounts of beverages (in the trunk of my car).


----------



## KeroKero

As long as they are still drinkable :?


----------



## defaced

They are. No point in having booze is you can't drink the stuff. I store them in my house when I'm not traveling to a place where consumption would be likely.


----------



## KeroKero




----------



## SMenigoz

defaced said:


> I'm notorious for traveling with excessive amounts of beverages (in the trunk of my car).


Entry is free; bathroom use is not however...  :roll: :wink:


----------



## defaced

Looks like I'll have to sharpen my negotiation skills :wink:


----------



## bellerophon

UmbraSprite, I'm gonna need one of those (Union Tee 1/4")'ers and maybe a 1/4" plug from your site if you wouldn't mind bringing one. Trade or cash


----------



## UmbraSprite

No problem Lee....

Anything you guys need from the site just shoot me a pm and I will write up a receipt. Best to pay by paypal before the meet if possible.

If there is anything in particular someone needs let me know....I am getting a bit low on EpiWeb panels (to my surprise) and will likely need to order again. I am a little nervous what the shipping costs will be for panels only. Last time the panels came filled with other parts to help spread the costs. 

I want to try the EpiWeb substrate as a Hydroton replacement so I am going to order a bunch next time.


----------



## bluedart

I'll be there!


----------



## xm41907

I came across someone selling a 18x18"x24" exo terra with undertank heater for $80 OBO near Baltimore in case anyone was interested. Wish I could get it myself, but alas, I can't. here is the link:



http://baltimore.craigslist.org/pet/550206915.html


James


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I will be attending and will have a few Items to offer.
Clean AKA Frogfree
Begonia 'Lubbergei' 
This may very well be a great D. pumilio or thumbnail egglaying site.
Well rooted cuttings in 2 inch pots $4 each








Selaginella krausianna 1 inch pots $2 each

3 bags of Live Oak leaves 
Bags are 1 quart each
$2 per bag

From frog tanks Free!
Ficus pumila (Easily sterilizable)

Begonia 'Granada' ( Not bleach or Alchohol tolerant)

Delivery only by request and only to MAD meeting!
If interested send PM 

Cant wait to see everyone there!

Todd


----------



## slipperheads

Hi there I am in Rihcmond and would be willing to travel to meetings depending on where they are. Could anyone give me some insight? Thanks


----------



## SMenigoz

§lipperhead said:


> Hi there I am in Rihcmond and would be willing to travel to meetings depending on where they are. Could anyone give me some insight? Thanks


William,
I am hosting the next one at my place on 09Feb... 10am... 
1413 Dagerwing Place
Frederick, MD 21703

Regards,
Scott


----------



## slipperheads

SMenigoz said:


> §lipperhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there I am in Rihcmond and would be willing to travel to meetings depending on where they are. Could anyone give me some insight? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> William,
> I am hosting the next one at my place on 09Feb... 10am...
> 1413 Dagerwing Place
> Frederick, MD 21703
> 
> Regards,
> Scott
Click to expand...

Thank you Scott I will check my calendar! I have never been to a meeting for froggers before so am I supposed to bring anything?

Thanks


----------



## SMenigoz

§lipperhead said:


> I have never been to a meeting for froggers before so am I supposed to bring anything?
> Thanks


Just a desire to ask questions and talk to others who share in your interest.


----------



## TimsViv

I need a couple of Fruit Fly cultures. I usually get mine from FruitFlies.net, but they have not returned phone calls or E-mails lately.

If you have some cultures availabe, I could pick them up in the DC Metro area. I would prefer Hydie, but will take what ever you have, as I am currently out. Please send me a PM if you can help out.

Tim


----------



## UmbraSprite

Tim,

I know its a little further out but Randy Seiler (dartsami) runs a ff business and does local shows. He lives further north however ... maybe 20 minutes past Frederick. You can PM him here ... he may be able to meet you half way.


----------



## AQUAMAC

Hi Scott,

Ryan and myself were going to take a trip down with Greg if that is ok? We were wondering if you would like us to bring anything (soda/chips/etc). I also have plenty of plants in the greenhouse if anyone is looking for anything. 

Please let us know what we can help with,

Mike and Ryan
Treetop Botanicals


----------



## SMenigoz

AQUAMAC said:


> Hi Scott,
> Ryan and myself were going to take a trip down with Greg if that is ok? We were wondering if you would like us to bring anything (soda/chips/etc). I also have plenty of plants in the greenhouse if anyone is looking for anything.
> Please let us know what we can help with,
> Mike and Ryan
> Treetop Botanicals


Mike/Ryan,
Feel free to come...bring whatever munchies you like, but don't feel obligated. As to the plants, I'm always interested in different stuff but don't have anything in particular in mind. 
Scott


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I need people to help me test out the Soilmaster Select. I'll be bringing a 50 pound bag to hand out.


----------



## mydumname

As long as it doesn't leak into my trunk


----------



## Corpus Callosum

It's all bone dry, in a closed bag, and none if it will come back with us  I will make sure of that!


----------



## rozdaboff

I will also help make sure that happens.... 


:lol:


----------



## TimsViv

I'm still looking for some fruit fly cultures.
Can anyone within a 1/2 hour of the capital beltway spare a culture or two?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## UmbraSprite

Tim I responded to your other post....I don't sell cultures but can help you out if you are in a tight spot.

Chris


----------



## AQUAMAC

Scott,

We would be happy to bring some munchies! Also, I have a prob pair of Guaramo River pumilio, red bastimentos proven male, and a couple of other odds and ends I can bring if anyone is interested.


----------



## TimsViv

Chris, 

Thanks for the offer, but it looks like Mike (roxrgneiss) has come up with a couple of cultures for me. 

Thanks, also, to all that sent PM's. 

Tim


----------



## UmbraSprite

*Last Call!*

All,

Anyone else who wanted to place an order for delivery to the meeting this Saturday please do so by Thursday night. If you can contact me via PM that would also be helpful. What is easiest it to just order and pay normally and then I can refund the shipping costs directly to you and hand deliver.

I have the following frogs available but will only be bringing them if requested:

Cobalts (brazilian yellow heads and surinam)
Green leg lamasi (adults and juvies)
Man Creek Pumilio (adults and juvies)
Red Basti Pumilio (adult males)
Unsexed adult imitator and intermedius

Chris


----------



## SMenigoz

Any last minute items to clear up? 
Directions:
1413 Dagerwing Place
Frederick, Maryland 21703
(301) 662-5939
Time: 10am
I'm at the very end of a cul-de-sac, red Ford pickup parked in the driveway. Park wherever, but be considerate of my neighbor's driveways.
I've ordered 4' of subs, a few bags of chips, brownies and a few 2L bottles of soda. If you care to bring something, consider sodas, beer or chips. 
I've made up a few nametags with our DB screen names just to break the ice. 
Weather? 70 predicted for tomorrow :shock: but cooling down to the 40's on Saturday.
Bringing/ buying animals? Be sure to finalize your arrangements before Saturday.
Looking forward to meeting y'all.
Regards,
Scott


----------



## flyangler18

Just a reminder: I will have a probable pair of azureus for sale/trade if anyone is interested. As I have plans following the MADS meeting, I will only be bringing them if arrangements are made in advance. PM or email if you're interested: [email protected]

Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## rozdaboff

Looking forward to the meeting.

For those that haven't already contacted me - I have D. variabilis froglets (8-10 weeks OOTW) and A. zaparo froglets (3-4 months OOTW).

Also - can make starter cultures of bean beetles - as well as firebrats to start your cultures.


----------



## rozdaboff

Also - I have 500ml bottles of 23% calcium gluconate if anybody needs some. $5/bottle

I don't have any extra amphibian ringer's right now - but I am planning on making getting some before NAAC.


----------



## pa.walt

*the meeting*

could you put my name as a maybe.
i might try and bring some crickets to sell.
are any of you vendor types going to the meeting going to be at the feb. hamburg show.
walt


----------



## UmbraSprite

Unfortunately I have regular job business in Germany for most of February.


----------



## flyangler18

> Unfortunately I have regular job business in Germany for most of February.



Bummer. But that means German beer


----------



## bellerophon

UmbraSprite said:


> Unfortunately I have regular job business in Germany for most of February.


Not able to make it Chris? If not could you go ahead and ship those parts I ordered last night :wink:


----------



## Dangerously

Unfortuantely I'm not going to be able to make it because of some unforseen circumstances. I may make it to the Berks show this month, though.


----------



## UmbraSprite

No Lee....I won't make Hamburg...I will see everyone this Saturday however!


----------



## bellerophon

Oh great! I thought you weren't going to make Saturday. disregard then, feel free to deliver the stuff at the meet.


----------



## mydumname

I have a few intermedius (2 -3 months) that I would bring if anyone is interested. Please PM me if you are interested. Trade offers welcome.


----------



## mydumname

Also, if anyone has any hydei cultures available for purchase please let me know.


----------



## topherlove

I second the Hydei, i need a couple cultures, PM if you have any. Thanks -Chris-


----------



## bellerophon

mydumname said:


> Also, if anyone has any hydei cultures available for purchase please let me know.


I think Scott may have one or two tucked away somewhere for ya :wink:


----------



## SMenigoz

[quote="bellerophonI think Scott may have one or two tucked away somewhere for ya :wink:[/quote]

...or a hundred :wink: :wink: 
Also plenty of melanogaster available if needed.
Scott


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I will definately be there.

Just wanna check and see if anyone else needs some plants.
I will also be bringing some Live Oak leaves in case anyone needs any.


Todd


----------



## rozdaboff

Todd - how much live oak do you have? Did you collect it yourself? Drop me a PM.

Oz


----------



## flyangler18

Looking forward to hangin' with you tomorrow! 

I'll have a couple cork flats available for trade/sale. 

Jason


----------



## UmbraSprite

Guys...I will be up around noon tomorrow.....don't have too much fun without me!


----------



## defaced

I'm with Chris on this one, you'll see me around noon unless I wake up freakishly early.


----------



## Ridetheducati

I had a great time meeting you all. Scott was an excellent host.

Lets do it again next week. :lol:


----------



## UmbraSprite

Yep...

Good to see you Tony...and to meet everyone else.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Q6600 @ 3.6Ghz, Abit IP35-E, Geforce 7800GT, G.Skill PC800 (2GB)

Oh...and you must have mixed up your overclocking geeks signature with your frog geeks signature! 8)


----------



## defaced

This was a great meeting. I really appreciate Scott and his wife (my apologies, I'm horrible with names) opening up their home to all of us fellow froggers. It was very nice to see everyone and get my frog geek on.


----------



## xm41907

I had a great time. Enjoyed meeting everyone. Scott, thanks for having us and you have an awesome frog room. I can only dream! Looking forward to future meetings!

James

oh.... AMD 2200, Aopen ak77-8xn, Geforce fx5200. 2GB DDR1 

I know kinda outdated!


----------



## topherlove

Yea Scott, Thanks for Having Jill and I, And tell you wife those brownies were Delicious


----------



## defaced

I don't think the brownies I took home are going to make it till tomorrow. 

And seriously, how did I end up taking home more than a 6 pack of beer?!? Now I have to get one of those sweet bottle openers that Oz had. 

Ok, I have to get my computer geek on too. This is dated as well: Abit NF7-S, AMD Mobile Athlon 2500+ OCed to 2.5GHz, GeForce FX5500, 2 Gb DDR1, 36 Gb WD Raptor primary HDD, and nearly 600 Gb of storage drives.


----------



## bellerophon

defaced said:


> Ok, I have to get my computer geek on too. This is dated as well: Abit NF7-S, AMD Mobile Athlon 2500+ OCed to 2.5GHz, GeForce FX5500, 2 Gb DDR1, 36 Gb WD Raptor primary HDD, and nearly 600 Gb of storage drives.


lol dorks!

AMD 64 FX-55 @ 2.6Mhz, Nvidia 7900GTX, 1 gigi fancy ram
got a spare 6800GTOC if anyones interested.


----------



## rozdaboff

Scott - thanks to you and your wife for a hosting a great meeting and allowing an outsider to attend.

Great collection, great company, great conversation.

Any anyone who wants to make the drive - you are all welcome at the GNYADS meeting in Ithaca on 3/15.

Oz


----------



## widmad27

It was great to see everyone, hope to see you all at NAAC if not sooner for another great time, all I want now is to see the video of Corey and the Blood thristy Terrib's.


----------



## bluedart

Hope everyone had a great time... my ride had some issues. 

HOWEVER! I was reciprocated. 
Check my post in the lounge.


----------



## flyangler18

It was great meeting everyone, I had a great time getting my frog geek on! I managed some great images captures, so I just need get them edited and posted here on the board. Stay tuned!

Scott- thanks to you and your wife for opening your home to us, it was greatly appreciated. 

Cheers to all!
Jason


----------



## rozdaboff

Jason - Lee started a thread of our photos here.


----------



## flyangler18

Thanks Oz, I'll have them up in the next day or two. I got smacked with a doozy of a stomach bug this morning and haven't been up for much of anything all day except empty my stomach contents


----------



## Matt Mirabello

widmad27 said:


> all I want now is to see the video of Corey and the Blood thristy Terrib's.


http://www.frognet.org/albums/mjm23-frogs/DSCN1999.mov


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Thanks to Scott for hosting this, it was great to meet everyone! Had a lot of fun and hope to see some people at either Oz's meeting or the upcoming Philly meeting.


----------



## flyangler18

> And seriously, how did I end up taking home more than a 6 pack of beer?!? Now I have to get one of those sweet bottle openers that Oz had.


Glad you liked the beer, Mike. We never did wind up talking the blues, by the way.


----------



## SMenigoz

Corpus Callosum said:


> Thanks to Scott for hosting this, it was great to meet everyone! Had a lot of fun and hope to see some people at either Oz's meeting or the upcoming Philly meeting.


It was definately our pleasure to host this meeting! Cynthia (wife) commented afterwards that this group of folks weren't geeky at all. 
Big thanks to the froggers from up north for infusing a new level of experience...at first I thought the nametags w/ screen names might be dorky, but it helped putting a face w/ a name. 
When Oz opened up his suitcase of photo equipment, I thought he was going to ask for the surgical gloves! I quickly tucked my little point-and-shoot camera deep into my pocket! Jason (Flyangler) and Lee(bellerophon) weren't far behind...
Another thanks to Oz for transporting the zapporo-- it was a great opportunity to have this travel-sensitive species hand delivered. All are actively eating and a nice addition to my collection. 
Many thanks to all who brought supplies and especially plants--I feel stupid when asking 
_what's that red plant with pointy leaves_ ...so much to learn... :roll: 
Looking forward to future meetings,
Scott


----------



## Corpus Callosum

SMenigoz said:


> Another thanks to Oz for transporting the zapporo-- it was a great opportunity to have this travel-sensitive species hand delivered. All are actively eating and a nice addition to my collection.


I didn't end up getting home until 1 am at the end and I _think_ the zaparo I got are going to be ok. If everyone who got some from Oz at the meeting could keep each other updated on theirs that would be great.


----------



## KeroKero

It was great to see everyone! Especially since I almost couldn't make it (thanks Todd again for the ride!). I just wish I 100% healthy and could have been my more normal exuberant self 

Sorry about leaving all that beer... couldn't have alcohol *sigh*

And now there is solid proof of the terribilis munching on me lol. Slimey... ewwwwww...


----------



## defaced

> Glad you liked the beer, Mike. We never did wind up talking the blues, by the way.


You're right. We also didn't talk rugby, which is something I've been wanting to get into. Hopefully we'll be able to talk shop at the Philly meeting in March.


----------



## flyangler18

> Hopefully we'll be able to talk shop at the Philly meeting in March.


You got it, dude.


----------



## SMenigoz

Lost and Found:

The owner of a Sigma lens cap left at my house.

I have to say that, in terms of "best day" egg production, the day after our show was record breaking--I bet I pulled out a dozen various clutches! Looks like all the frogs got excited posing for the cameras and hooked up with their partners afterwards.
So how about a meeting every other week? :wink: 
Scott


----------



## xm41907

Hmm,

Flash photography = froggy aphrodisiac


can you say strobe light????


lol


----------



## bellerophon

lol, we scared the eggs out of em. Not my cap, sounds like anglers...


----------



## flyangler18

> The owner of a Sigma lens cap left at my house.


Yep, it's mine :roll: 

Scott, I'll PM you with my mailing address if you wouldn't mind dropping it in the mail for me.


----------



## SMenigoz

How dare we let this thread slip to page 2 !!
I'm ashamed... :wink: 
Scott


----------



## flyangler18

But you shouldn't 

I never did PM you my mailing address for that lens cap- shame on me!

Jason


----------



## roxrgneiss

Hey VA/MD/DC people!

If you are looking for a custom front opening glass enclosure soon, please read on. I've tried acrylic and retrofitted aquariums, but neither have satisfied me in either looks or funtionality. I have had a front opening tank and can now say that I'm not a fan of top opening tanks. 

I am currently in the process of commissioning the construction a couple tanks by someone on the west coast. The cool part is, the tanks can be constructed just about any way you can imagine with total freedom in the placement of vents, port holes, etc. I like this because I can have holes made for an external fan unit; another thing that is complicated to do myself when retrofitting an aquarium or even an exo terra. Which brings me to another reason to go this route - exo terras are simply not designed to house dart frogs - case in point - the screen top... And these tanks are similar in price to or cheaper than exo terras, but don't require any adjusment after purchase. The only hurdle to get over with these tanks is getting a decent number of interested folks in this area to sign up, which would decrease the cost of shipping significantly. There are a couple of us so far, but a few more heads in and the shipping will be of little expense.

The amount of time it takes to build these tanks, assuming every person in the area isn't interested, is around a week. Which makes the potential time from order to receipt around two weeks. So, if you think this is good for you, send me a PM and I'll put you in contact with the builder to discuss the specs of your next tank(s). The tentative cut off for this local group purchase is this weekend (4/13/08). Part of the plan (and a reason the shipping will be more reasonable) is to pick these tanks up at the terminal, maybe Dulles, which is the reason this is local. However, if you live outside the area and willing to make the trip, you're welcome to join the order.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## builder74

Any pics on those tanks?


----------



## KeroKero

I'm already part of the order, and just wanted to let you guys know a little more about the tanks... these are being built by a guy who works a lot with small gecko species so he knows what he's doing (rather than a glass tank company that does aquariums - I've not been happy with the other glass options) and the tanks are in the European sliding front style many of us oogle over. And unlike Exoterras... I'm getting mine in sizes that are meant to go on those industrial kitchen racks we all adore that the exoterras just don't take advantage of well (since they are just a bit bigger than the useable space on these racks). All my tanks are going to be 17.5" deep to tank the full depth of the shelf, and widths are 15" (can fit 3 on one shelf), 30" (I plan to have a 15" and 30" on one shelf), and 22.5" (two per shelf) wide. Height can be anything, but I'm doing 18" tall (three levels on one rack) so I have some height to play with.

This is the same guy that made that awesome tank for Devin... I've got some of the pics floating around somewhere of some of his tanks and will post the pics when I can track them down.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Can I have the contact info to get a price quote for a separate order?


----------



## KeroKero

Here is the photo gallery of his work...

You can contact him at info [at] proteanterrarium.com or at 626-808-8500 (his name is Jason)


Pricelist [urlhttp://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i166/ebanaui/ProteanTankPricing1_Page_1.jpg]Page 1[/url] Page 2


----------



## flyangler18

So I'm starting to rally the troops now- I think we are long overdue for another meeting, especially since I was unable to make the last GYNADS meeting due to a business trip. I know Scott has always been kind enough to share his home and collection with us in the past.... would anyone be willing to host the next one?


----------



## bellerophon

yes...high time for another meet.


----------



## slipperheads

Will I see any of you at the Raleigh show? 
I am looking for a proven pair of pretty much anything I don't own... In particular rare tincs or intermedius... not looking for any pumilio at the moment.

Hit me up with what you have; I will be in Raleigh on Sunday and also at Ash's. If you want to know what's going on them check out the NC-VA-MD frogging group thread.

Thanks


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Guys, there is already another meeting scheduled, it's called NAAC  You can share hotel rooms to cut costs (let me know if you need a room), and you can carpool to save on gas. Make the trip, it will be worth it.


----------



## flyangler18

I don't doubt it! But I'm already committed to a rugby tournament during NAAC. Oh well, there's always next year...


----------



## KeroKero

I do believe that's outside of the Mid-Atlantic region Mike :roll: Plus I don't want to wait all the way until June to see frog people again! Otherwise the fish people (who meet once a month!) will steal me away forever.... if the treefrogs don't do it first :wink:


----------



## SMenigoz

Corpus Callosum said:


> Guys, there is already another meeting scheduled, it's called NAAC  Make the trip, it will be worth it.


Making my typical untimely post to keep this thread going...
With less than a month away from NAAC, I thought I'd post what I plan to bring(from memory):
Cobalts 
Azureus
Blue& Black Auratus
Bakhuis Tincs
Yellow Truncatus
Citronella
Green SIpaliwini
Patricia
Alanis
Perhaps a female golddust pumilio, adult powder blues, group of Cayo de Aqua pumilio, adult Regina...
Regards,
Scott


----------



## UmbraSprite

Scott,

Do you still have that red female basti? I am still in need....

Chris


----------



## SMenigoz

Got three _orange _ basti females to choose from...
Scott


UmbraSprite said:


> Scott,
> 
> Do you still have that red female basti? I am still in need....
> 
> Chris


----------



## UmbraSprite

Not sure there are any differences between red and org population wise. 

How much are they Scott....I definitely want at least one.


----------



## Blort

I don't know if anybody is out in Arlington, but a vague ban on poisonous reptiles just came out:

http://www.dendroboard.com/the-lounge/topic40140.html#p295773


----------



## bellerophon

Anyone else think the next meet is way overdue?


----------



## flyangler18

> Anyone else think the next meet is way overdue?


Yes. :mrgreen:


----------



## Corpus Callosum

When is Mike Stroble coming back?


----------



## xm41907

Definitely overdue. I've been out of it the last two months. Need to catch up and maybe fill my last 10 gal vert. Anyone looking to sell a frog or two for it?


James


----------



## SMenigoz

Corpus Callosum said:


> When is Mike Stroble coming back?


Mike (roxrgneiss) is back from his work fieldtrip.


----------



## bellerophon

Stop teasing us with trivial facts Scott! just tell us when to show up at your doorstep :wink:


----------



## UmbraSprite

xm41907 said:


> Definitely overdue. I've been out of it the last two months. Need to catch up and maybe fill my last 10 gal vert. Anyone looking to sell a frog or two for it?
> 
> 
> James



James,

I am buried in frogs! What are you interested in....any of these?

frog-classifieds/topic41587.html


----------



## SMenigoz

bellerophon said:


> Stop teasing us with trivial facts Scott! just tell us when to show up at your doorstep :wink:


Pick a date-- I've created a few new tanks and picked up some new frogs (chrome bassleri, yellow bassleri, Nikita, El Dorado pumilio, Matcheo, femoralis) since the last meeting. 
Some date limitations:
12-20Jul fishing in Canada
13-15Sept MARS in Timonium, MD
If another would like to offer up their house to hold the next meeting, I'd gladly step aside...
Scott


----------



## roxrgneiss

Yep, I'm back. I hope no one worried.. :wink: 

A meeting this summer sounds good to me. Are the northern troops going to rally again?

Mike


----------



## xm41907

Chris,

I'd be interested in getting a couple of the Teal and Bronze Auratus from you. Maybe sooner than the meeting too. Depending on when it is. Anyone care to start a possible date?

James


----------



## widmad27

Hey guys I just thought I would post this here as well...Knowing that I have meet most of you I know these would be going to a good home.

*DO NOT read any further unless you meet these requirements, not trying to be a pain just can't make any other exceptions:

Pickup from Baltimore MD or Surrounding Area(Tanks are being sold with frogs)

Have a good stable collection, these have been my pride and joy over the last couple of years. They need a good home.*

*Will not split up groups.*

*All Groups/ Pairs mentioned below include the following tank setup* (*):
- 24 x 18 x 24 Exo Terra (Fully planted)
- Exo Terra Light Hood + 2 Full Spectrum and 1 Rainforest Bulb
- Zilla Temperature/Hydrometer Digital Probe


Standard _Dendrobates luecomelas _3.1.0 Proven Breeding Group = $450.00 *

Powder Blue _Dendrobates tinctorius _1.1.0 Proven Breeding Pair = $400.00 *

Alanis _Dendrobates tinctori_us 0.0.2 Unproven = $400.00 *

F1 Nominat _Cryptophyllobates azureiventris_ 2.1.0 Proven Breeding Group = $350.00 *

Entire Collection goes for $1500.00


*All above mentioned have full bloodline information provide upon request.*


----------



## UmbraSprite

xm41907 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I'd be interested in getting a couple of the Teal and Bronze Auratus from you. Maybe sooner than the meeting too. Depending on when it is. Anyone care to start a possible date?
> 
> James


Just let me know....I am right down in Bethesda...


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I have a reef meeting on the 16th at Atlantis Marine World, and on the 17th Aaron is having a meeting, so that weekend is out for me. My vote would be for late August or September.


----------



## SMenigoz

SMenigoz said:


> Pick a date--
> NOT 13-15Sept vending at MARS in Timonium, MD
> If another would like to offer up their house to hold the next meeting, I'd gladly step aside...
> Scott


Well...anyone else willing to host a meeting? I'm comfortable offering up my place; I'll leave it up to the rest of you to choose a date.
Scott


----------



## TimsViv

*Temporary Housing*

I may need some temporary housing for two frogs, one male Tinc and one female Azureus. Both are captive born breed and I have had them each for over 6 years. I just need someone to keep them for a month or so. The will do fine in a group tank. If there is anyone local that may be able to help, please shoot me a PM.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## bellerophon

Hey Tim, I dont really have the room at the moment but if you run out of other options I can lend a hand if need be. You'd have to drop a tank off with them though as I don't have anything for them to go in.


----------



## MountaineerLegion

SMenigoz said:


> Well...anyone else willing to host a meeting? I'm comfortable offering up my place; I'll leave it up to the rest of you to choose a date.
> Scott


Hey all, I'm brand new to all this and I just stumbled on this thread...is this group still getting together? I would love to be able to pick the brains of several folks at once. I have nothing to offer other than enthusiasm...well I guess I could bring some beer. Any takers?


----------



## roxrgneiss

Hey,

This group still meets, though it's been a while now... just about time for another meeting really. I went to one of these meetings when I was getting started and it shed light on many things. It's also nice to meet some folks with similar interests.

I'll throw out a general time and we'll see if it goes anywhere. 

Anyone interested in meeting in late Oct/early Nov? Might be good to have some fun before we all go into hibernation. 

Mike




MountaineerLegion said:


> Hey all, I'm brand new to all this and I just stumbled on this thread...is this group still getting together? I would love to be able to pick the brains of several folks at once. I have nothing to offer other than enthusiasm...well I guess I could bring some beer. Any takers?


----------



## flyangler18

Yeah, I've been itching for a meeting myself- let's rally up the troops!


----------



## SMenigoz

flyangler18 said:


> Yeah, I've been itching for a meeting myself- let's rally up the troops!


The sleeping giant(s) awaken...count me in. Anyone [other than me] care to host a meeting?
If no one steps up, I'd offer my place again...
Scott


----------



## flyangler18

> Anyone [other than me] care to host a meeting?


I'll have to check with Lisa- but I might be able to host. The rack is looking pretty decrepit right now, as I've rehomed most of the caudates though.

I'll post here again once I get some things sorted out. With my schedule, the earliest I could host would be the second weekend in November.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Thought I would throw this out there again for those close by looking for some experience. I am looking for some help maintaining the collection (I work full time) which could be a great opportunity for someone to get their hands on a large collection and dabble with all parts of keeping these critters from building enclosures, feeding (and culturing), husbandry, raising tads and froglets etc....

I have one volunteer at the moment who can offer limited time so I am looking for one more person to help out.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## roxrgneiss

Hey folks,

Anymore interest in a meeting sometime in the near future? Maybe early November? And where are we gonna have this? 

Making another cast,
Mike


----------



## flyangler18

Scott, what does your availability look like? I'm afraid my chances for hosting are slim- with lots of business travel coming up in November. 

The first order of business would be the selection of a date.


----------



## SMenigoz

flyangler18 said:


> Scott, what does your availability look like? I'm afraid my chances for hosting are slim- with lots of business travel coming up in November.
> The first order of business would be the selection of a date.


I can host most any weekend except 08Nov...my preference would be 01Nov.
Scott


----------



## SMenigoz

SMenigoz said:


> I can host most any weekend except 08Nov...my preference would be 01Nov.
> Scott


Any takers?
10 days away...


----------



## bellerophon

I'm in, corpus should be able to make it as well


----------



## Philsuma

I can make Nov 1st


----------



## Bob Fraser

Count me in. What can I bring?


----------



## roxrgneiss

Right on, glad to see this train picking up speed. I'll be there.

What time should we arrive, Scott?



mdsponge21221 said:


> What can I bring?


 I second the motion - anything we can bring? 

Looking for a massive springtail culture. Will trade some cuttings for springs at the meeting.

Mike


----------



## widmad27

You can count me in, anyone coming from Baltimore that I can catch a ride with. Let me know via PM. Might bring some broms for sale/trade.


----------



## melas

I would like to come as well! I was actually just asking flyangler about any upcoming meetings! 

Phil, you wanna carpool? I can drive this time if you'd like!


----------



## Philsuma

Sure Matt, we can carpool.

Hopefully Steve (soundrive) see's this thread and maybe he will want to ride along too.

I'll PM him.

Can you bring a big bunch of Java Moss?



Phil


----------



## bellerophon

Not sure what I have to bring, but if anyone has a substantial amount of ground cover moss I'd be interested. (must be frog free, so no wild collected or tank trimmings please)

looking for something like this - Flickr Photo Download: Solomon Island Leaf Frog


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Bean Beetle cultures $5 each.

Two custom 25ish gallon tanks 24"x16"x16", used from saltwater hobby, glass was made extra thick so they are not light. $20 each. Maybe less for both.



















Two acrylic 25ish gallon tanks, slanted from, used from saltwater hobby, 24" long 15" tall, 14" front to back on top of slant 20" front to back on bottom of slant, 2 small drilled holes in top right and top left corners that would need to be plugged or turned into vents. $15 each. Maybe less for both.


----------



## melas

I'll take both acrylic tanks!




Corpus Callosum said:


> Bean Beetle cultures $5 each.
> 
> Two custom 25ish gallon tanks 24"x16"x16", used from saltwater hobby, glass was made extra thick so they are not light. $20 each. Maybe less for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two acrylic 25ish gallon tanks, slanted from, used from saltwater hobby, 24" long 15" tall, 14" front to back on top of slant 20" front to back on bottom of slant, 2 small drilled holes in top right and top left corners that would need to be plugged or turned into vents. $15 each. Maybe less for both.


Phil I'll bring some Java Moss!


----------



## UmbraSprite

Sounds good! Scott you (and your wife) are too gracious hosting us again!

Several of you have asked about my delivering supplies/frogs for pickup. I have no problem with this....just get me a list of what you need by Thursday. I am out of the country on business until then. 

I have a number of things available that I haven't had time to get on the site...so if you are looking for something special feel free to ask. I have also had a good number of froglets showing up in my pumilio tanks. I think the escudo are spoken for but there are some cayo's running around and at least one white basti. I still have adult red basti's, man creeks and El dorado's available as well. Hmm...what else...

Saul yellow backs
Cits
Cobalt (adults) 
intermedius
imitator
org galacts

I will try and get a complete list up in the classifieds in the next few days.

Chris


----------



## SMenigoz

mdsponge21221 said:


> Count me in. What can I bring?


Similar to last meeting, I'll provide a 6' sub, a few bottles of soda and a few munchies...will see if Cynthia will make brownies.
Things to bring: Chips, soda, your favorite drink of choice...
Directions can be found several pages earlier...I live on a cul-de-sac so be considerate of my neighbors( i.e. don't block their driveways).
Time: 10am
Scott


----------



## melas

SMenigoz said:


> Similar to last meeting, I'll provide a 6' sub, a few bottles of soda and a few munchies...will see if Cynthia will make brownies.
> Things to bring: Chips, soda, your favorite drink of choice...
> Directions can be found several pages earlier...I live on a cul-de-sac so be considerate of my neighbors( i.e. don't block their driveways).
> Time: 10am
> Scott


Do you want some cash to help offset the cost of the sub? I know those things aren't cheap! Thanks for opening up your home for this. That's really awesome! From the pics I saw of the last meeting it looks like you have a large collection! Thanks again!

matt


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Seeing as I'd have to leave around 5am to make it there by 10, I'll probably get there closer to 12


----------



## flyangler18

Rats. November 1st is my last rugby match of the season, and it's in Wilmington, DE. Guess there's always next time. 

It would have been good to see everyone again.


----------



## SMenigoz

melas said:


> Do you want some cash to help offset the cost of the sub? I know those things aren't cheap! Thanks for opening up your home for this. That's really awesome! From the pics I saw of the last meeting it looks like you have a large collection! Thanks again!
> matt


Matt,
I appreciate the offer but its not necessary...bring a few different plant snips if you feel you must bring something. 
My collection continues to grow, even since the last meeting. I don't know how it happens...tank fairy comes in the night...nothing worse than an empty tank staring at me...
Scott


----------



## rozdaboff

Wish I could make it - but that is a hectic weekend for me.

Have a great time everyone.

Oz


----------



## xm41907

I'll most likely be there. Have to check and see if my wife had any plans first.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'm getting some frogs from a friend and could get some other stuff if anyone else is interested, but I would have to know soon. PM me if interested and I will shoot you over the prices and put you in touch with him. Here's what else is available:

male red trivittatus LTC
proven pair of standard imitator
proven pair of frye intermedius
proven group of vents at least 5 adults and some offspring
2 imitator yuriguamensis prob both male
subadult femoralis (starting to lay)
3 green leg lamasi subadults, one male
4 standard panguana lamasi subadults, one male
4 mancreek pumilio-subadults
4 bruno pumilio-subadults
4 subadult salvias el oro provence from Tor
proven group of pope island pumilio, calling and eggs in tanks

some tincts that are all 6 months old at least
4 patricias
2 powder blues
1 regina


----------



## JoshH

Hey! If there's room left I'm in  What should I bring, are we trading/selling stuff?


----------



## roxrgneiss

Hey guys, 

I have one juvenile red Bastimentos left from a group raised this summer, which I can bring on Sat if anyone is interested. This frog is just about adult-sized. It and all other siblings have been red or orange with striped markings. PM for more details.










Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss

I forgot to mention that the red Basti I have for sale is $95, if delivered to the meeting this Sat. Also, the photo was taken in Mid-September, so this frog has grown since.

Mike


----------



## MountaineerLegion

SMenigoz said:


> Any takers?
> 10 days away...


Scott,

Do you have to be a card carrying member of the "Mid Atlantic Group" or can neophytes with nothing but enthusiasm attend?

Chuck


----------



## roxrgneiss

Chuck, 

Enthusiasm is the currency that pays the dues for these meetings. 

Honestly, there has never been a fee to come shoot the bull since I've been attending meetings.

See you there.

Mike


----------



## Bob Fraser

Is any-one bringing any spring tail cultures? I'd be interested in a couple of cultures.
Thanks Fraser


----------



## UmbraSprite

One last reminder that frogs found here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/33452-dartfrog-depot-hopdate.html

Or any supplies from the store are available for delivery to the meet. Members get first shot at the frogs on the list still available as I have just returned into town to a huge number of email inquiries.

If you are intersted in anything please email me at [email protected] with your order.  Cash preferred ... paypal accepted.

Chris


----------



## bellerophon

Hey Scott, just realized I lost your address with the old pm's disapearing. mind filling me in again so I dont go driving around asking people if they've seen a guy with a ton of frogs lately?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Address is posted a few pages back on this thread.. sent it to you on messenger as well.


----------



## NathanB

I'll be working tomorrow otherwise i'd love to come by, how often do you guys do this?


----------



## SMenigoz

bellerophon said:


> Hey Scott, just realized I lost your address with the old pm's disapearing. mind filling me in again so I dont go driving around asking people if they've seen a guy with a ton of frogs lately?


Lee,
PM sent
Scott


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Thanks for hosting as usual Scott, the food, the drinks, and the viewing pleasure. Let's all meet up again in the spring. It was nice to meet everyone else and see some familiar faces again as well.


----------



## bellerophon

Had a great time yet again! Thanks for giving us the run of your basement for the third time in a row Scott. As usual though I've forgotten everyone's names/handles. Feel free to identify yourself on the picture thread. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/33666-nov-1st-m-d-s-meeting-pics.html


----------



## JoshH

My girlfriend and I had a great time too! Scott, thank you for hosting the event and for all the great food! Your basement set-up is simply awesome, lots of neat frogs and plants. Also great to finally meet alot of the people on the forums. So whens the next one? ;-)


----------



## SMenigoz

bussardnr said:


> I'll be working tomorrow otherwise i'd love to come by, how often do you guys do this?


Not often enough!
When David Martin first started these MAD meetings, the intent was to have rotating meetings at different locations. David has long since disappeared. Lately I've been hosting them at my place--No complaints at all...I'm fortunate to have the space to accomodate groups (Feb 08 was our best turnout) and am central to many fellow froggers. 
Shoot me a PM--we're in the same town!

Many thanks to all who attended today--got guests from New York, Pennsylvania and Virginia. 
Next meeting I think I'll initiate a plant swap...not that it doesn't occur already! Everyone brings a snip of something...I've got this rare creeping fig [sarcasm] to offer!
Mike K. had a great suggestion of swapping frogs...I think a tadpole swap would be pretty neat!
Scott


----------



## xm41907

I would definitely be up for a plant swap, maybe tadpoles if mine start producing more. Great job, once again, Scott. It was good to meet some new faces too. Best of Luck on your first tank MountaineerLegion!


----------



## Philsuma

Thanks for hosting Scott,

Wonderful frog room with great planted vivs.

Please let your wife know that the brownies were superb.

I'll second the plant / frag / tad swap.......great meeting you all!


Phil


----------



## Bob Fraser

Scott & Cynthia,
Thank-you for being so gracious to open your home to all of us in attendance (the brownies were awesome).Where do I start? I gleaned a bunch of information from the two Mike's the on-site plant guru's. Was a pleasure to meet fellow froggers from near & far. Can't wait for the next one!!
Thanks again
Fraser


----------



## karl47

Scott,
Hey..I met you at Aug 2nd reptile show, @ the MD state fairgrounds, and took your business card. You would not believe how many times I've used it to show people what my 3 Azureus that I bought from Chris Killinger, Shillington, PA, look like.
Frederick, MD, is just 45 miles away and I would enjoy the experience of meeting some of the real expert PDF breeders (like yourself) in a relaxed environment. I know my wife would be thrilled to cook-up something delicious to bring along.
Guess I should go back to the 2004 post and register as a MAD member.
See Ya,
Karl


----------



## SandyClaws

Hi Scott and all Mid-Atlantic froggers.

Glad to see that everyone is still getting together and having a good time. Finally my two year little hiatus that is the sandbox in Middle East is over, unfortunately I am now moving out to Kansas in a few days time.

Any recommendations for breeders in the mid-West area so I can see about getting my Terribilis group going again?

Hope all is well with everyone.

-Kris


----------



## karl47

Scott,
Please add me to the Mid-Atlantic Dendro Society with info from my bio.
thanks,
karl


----------



## rozdaboff

SandyClaws said:


> Hi Scott and all Mid-Atlantic froggers.
> 
> Glad to see that everyone is still getting together and having a good time. Finally my two year little hiatus that is the sandbox in Middle East is over, unfortunately I am now moving out to Kansas in a few days time.
> 
> Any recommendations for breeders in the mid-West area so I can see about getting my Terribilis group going again?
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> -Kris


Kris - it is good to hear from you. Great to hear that you are wanting to feed your terribilis addiction once again. I don't know of many people that far in the mid-west working with terribilis - but Stacey (reggorf) recently posted some Orange Terribilis that were gorgeous. Also, Rich Frye works with more than one color morph I believe. You can also go with SNDF - as they have all 3. 

Oz


----------



## UmbraSprite

Yes ... Thanks Scott.

The brownies weren't good....they were deadly. Wow!
As usual the tanks and collection made me jealous. Great to see everyone!

Chris


----------



## SMenigoz

karl47 said:


> Scott,
> Please add me to the Mid-Atlantic Dendro Society with info from my bio.
> thanks,
> karl


I have to say I'm less a leader than you suggest, that was all David Martin who organized everyone's emails. I'll admit that there's a "good ole boys network" that tend to talk with each other; when someone get ancy and suggests it time for another meeting, the posts here tend to increase significantly.
For all those interested in being a part of MADS, we have no special handshake or secret knock to let you in...consider yourself a member by attending!
Scott


----------



## TimsViv

SMenigoz said:


> ... that was all David Martin who organized everyone's emails...


What ever happened to David Martin? It seemed like he jumped in with both feet, then just disappeared all of the sudden.

Tim


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I will set up a mailing list for us, I think there are a few free host providers, I'll do some research.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

The MADS mailing list is now live.

To subscribe to the mailing list, send an email to [email protected] (write anything in the subject).

After a minute or two, you will get another email that asks you to confirm that you wanted to sign up, and asks you to click a link in order to confirm. Once you click the link, you're done and are good to go.

After you are subscribed, if you want to send an email to everyone on the mailing list, just send an email to [email protected]

If anyone has a problem signing up just PM me for my cell # and I'll walk you through on the phone.


----------



## melas

First, thanks so much Scott for the hospitality and the awesome presentation in the basement! You have quite the collection! Everything was awesome and I really appreciate you letting Phil and I sneak in a bit early!

Second, it was great meeting all of you! This was a great opportunity for us to interact with folks who share a passion for these amazing animals!

Third, thanks Corpus Callosum for setting up the mailing list! That is a great idea! 

See you all soon!


----------



## Julio

Thanks you Scott for being such a gracious host, it was great to finally see your collection and talk to you and everyone else!! thanks again. 

Julio


----------



## miller

I am new to this hobby (well i almost got in last year and didnt but now im ready) and would love to be involved with you guys. Going to sign up for the mailing list now.

Ken


----------



## bellerophon

welcome aboard!


----------



## Bob Fraser

hi ken,
welcome aboard !! bob fraser from white marsh here, is this the same ken miller from cmas?
if so have you gotten out of the reef tanks? after my systems crashed (a.c. died causing a wipe-out) i got back into the dart frogs. anyways if i can help you in any way feel free to contact me. there's a great bunch of people on these boards also.
cheers
fraser


----------



## miller

Yes Bob its me. Yes im out of the reef hobby. My system got to big for me to afford it. I almost got into frogs about a year ago but never went through with it becasue of all the time on my reef tanks. Now im out of reefs and ready to get completly into frogs. I would love to come see your frogs sometime Bob. Theses boards are great! I have learned a ton already and will be building my first viv this weekend with the knowledge i have gained from here.


----------



## stevendart14

anybody 15 min to baltimore area just in case one of my fruit fly cultures crash


----------



## Bob Fraser

hi steven
bob fraser here. Nottingham area (parkville). i know the feeling & sean stewart & scott mezinog have helped me get started in the right direction. thanks to both of them!! so if i can help let me know i've got fly's & bean beetles available. send me a pm as i'm always on the board usually.
cheers 
fraser


----------



## bellerophon

I'm able to get a 20% discount on *POISON FROGS: BIOLOGY, SPECIES & CAPTIVE HUSBANDRY* as long as I order three copies. That would make each copy $132 instead of $165. Anyone interested in participating in a group buy?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

How about we just get one and pass it around between us?


----------



## bellerophon

If it were any other book I'd agree but I think a reference manual like this would be better kept close by.


----------



## Bob Fraser

That's an awesome price I (got one for $130.00 police discount) & I agree with Lee about keeping it close by. My original intention was to pick a copy up, read it & then sell it. I know this book will be in my collection for some time to come. It's an excellent reference book. 
Cheers
Fraser


----------



## Julio

Hey Lee,
i woudl definitely like a copy. 

Julio


----------



## bellerophon

Julio said:


> Hey Lee,
> i woudl definitely like a copy.
> 
> Julio


Sounds good Julio, I'll let ya know when we get another sucke...I mean interested person


----------



## MountaineerLegion

bellerophon said:


> Sounds good Julio, I'll let ya know when we get another sucke...I mean interested person


Did someone say they were in need of a sucker...bellerophon, I'll take a copy too. You can PM me to set up payment arrangements.


----------



## SMenigoz

bellerophon said:


> Sounds good Julio, I'll let ya know when we get another sucke...I mean interested person


I'm a sucker for any reading material dealing with dartfrogs. [Un]fortunately I already picked that book up! If you can get through the new nomenclature, there's tons of new stuff in there.
Scott


----------



## bellerophon

Ok, still waiting to hear back from my sis on the details but I'll keep everyone posted. Most likely these will not be drop shipped so they'll have to either be picked up from Rockville, MD or I can mail em off once they come in.


----------



## melas

So guys what do you say we make our own group on here? I see the Texans are doing it and we can not be out done by the Texans! haha! It would be a good way to keep in touch here on the board. I know we have the email list but this would be a way to see who the other members are by their usernames etc. What do you guys think? Somebody want to spearhead this? I'd be willing to set it up but don't want to step on anyone's toes!

~matt


----------



## Dragas

email list hasn't worked for me ... ?


----------



## Philsuma

Mike K got the email chain going but we still don't have access to where all the members are physically located or even their names.

Visable email addys and possibly zip codes / maps are good ideas to tell where guys live in order to plan events, hostings, trips, carpools ect.

I've got lotsa time on my hands (as evidenced from all my postings) but no coding or programing skillz....I would be willing to help compile stuff though.

Matt....you are the IT guru. Give me a call and lets spitball.

Phil


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> Mike K got the email chain going but we still don't have access to where all the members are physically located or even their names.
> 
> Visable email addys and possibly zip codes / maps are good ideas to tell where guys live in order to plan events, hostings, trips, carpools ect.
> 
> I've got lotsa time on my hands (as evidenced from all my postings) but no coding or programing skillz....I would be willing to help compile stuff though.
> 
> Matt....you are the IT guru. Give me a call and lets spitball.
> 
> Phil


haha! yeah we can spitball . . . I was just talking about this though . . . 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/


----------



## Philsuma

So was I.....it is a little hard to find out where people are and who is close ect.


----------



## flyangler18

Philsuma said:


> So was I.....it is a little hard to find out where people are and who is close ect.


You know where I am! 

We'll meet one of these days....


----------



## Philsuma

*Re: Central PA (Carlisle) Reptile show* 

_

The Central PA Reptile Expo is just 2 weeks away!! 

Come enjoy a great day of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, scorpions, feeders and supplies!

*Sat January 24 2009*

Carlisle Expo Center
100 K Street
Carlisle, PA 17013

Hours: 9am until 4pm (vendor setup 7am until 9am)
Admission: $7, kids under 6 are always free!
Website: www.CentralPAReptileExpo.com
Contact: [email protected] or call 717-502-0506 and ask for Kelly

Still accepting vendors into our new huge table venue!​_

I'll be there! 

....not to far from Hanover Jason. I'll be in SoFl for a while after than, so hopefully you can make it....have a micro brew in Carlisle.


----------



## Dragas

Philsuma said:


> So was I.....it is a little hard to find out where people are and who is close ect.


Frappr ???

Visitor Map, MySpace Map, Frappr Map - The most social maps on the Web.

Heck this would be pretty cool for the whole board ?


----------



## flyangler18

melas said:


> So guys what do you say we make our own group on here? I see the Texans are doing it and we can not be out done by the Texans! haha! It would be a good way to keep in touch here on the board. I know we have the email list but this would be a way to see who the other members are by their usernames etc. What do you guys think? Somebody want to spearhead this? I'd be willing to set it up but don't want to step on anyone's toes!
> 
> ~matt


Created: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/mid-atlantic-dendrobatid-society-mads.html


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Um, how about a MADS group rather than one just for Pennsylvania froggers


----------



## flyangler18

Corpus Callosum said:


> Um, how about a MADS group rather than one just for Pennsylvania froggers


Fixed that.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Great, now I can join! Otherwise you would have been like.. why is this New Yawker in my Pennsylvania group.


----------



## flyangler18

Corpus Callosum said:


> Great, now I can join! Otherwise you would have been like.. why is this New Yawker in my Pennsylvania group.


I think that anyway, Mike. 

You put on some serious miles in the name of frogging!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

It's all part of my master plan to steal your beer. Hope you've got a security camera.


----------



## melas

Cool thanks Jason! Yeah I meant MADS group not PA - though that would be a pretty SWEET group! haha!


----------



## Ed

I might be able to run a distraction for you mike to make the beer theft easier.. 
As all the world knows the best beer is free beer. 

An alternative version of judgement day.... 

everyone is resurrected next to giant barrels...into the barrels goes all of the alcohol you wasted during your life. Then everyone gets turned upside down in the barrels. If you drown to hell with you. 

Ed


----------



## melas

Ed said:


> An alternative version of judgement day....
> 
> everyone is resurrected next to giant barrels...into the barrels goes all of the alcohol you wasted during your life. Then everyone gets turned upside down in the barrels. If you drown to hell with you.
> 
> Ed



I laughed so hard a little pee came out! J/K but THAT was pretty funny! I think I'm going to heaven!


----------



## Julio

i am sure my barrel woudl overflow, rather quickly, but i can hold my breath for a while so i can drnk quite a bit to make some air space.


----------



## flyangler18

As a rugger, I feel I would have an unfair advantage.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Ed, we're going to need a citation on those barrels.. just how giant are they


----------



## pl259

flyangler18 said:


> As a rugger, I feel I would have an unfair advantage.


My son's a rugger. A wing, #11. First year. Got man of the match a few times, scored four trys in one game. Had a grand old time. Hopefully he's doing some studying while he's at it!


----------



## flyangler18

pl259 said:


> My son's a rugger. A wing, #11. First year. Got man of the match a few times, scored four trys in one game. Had a grand old time. Hopefully he's doing some studying while he's at it!


Phooey, a back! 

I'm in the pack myself, play hooker (#2) pretty much exclusively. 

4 tries in a single match is quite the accomplishment!


----------



## SMenigoz

For shame....slipping to PAGE 2 ??
There seems to be a lull in meetings right now--last one I attended was at Chris' (Herper99) in PA. Just trying to drum up some interest in another as these tend to take a few months to get nailed down. I'm happy to offer my place, and with the Herpetologic shipment from Holland arriving soon, I should have a few new species.
Any interest??
Scott


----------



## GBIII

Hey Scott,

That would be great and I'd definitely be interested assuming date and time are free. About how long a drive was it for you to get to Chris's?

George


----------



## herper99

GBIII said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> That would be great and I'd definitely be interested assuming date and time are free. About how long a drive was it for you to get to Chris's?
> 
> George


Same here! Maybe we could drive together George.


----------



## melas

Yeah I'm definitely game for that! Anyone have any sweet frog pics they'd like to donate as an avatar for our group?


----------



## GBIII

herper99 said:


> Same here! Maybe we could drive together George.


I'm up for that as well.


----------



## Philsuma

Scott,

Any meeting at your place is always a hit. People will come, thats a given.

I would think we should get it in before the really good weather hits and people scatter.

Car pooling always works. 

Lets do it.

P.S....Matt did the little Basti Avatar for the Florida social group and it's awesome. We need one here too.


----------



## miller

Count me in! I would definitely come. I also agree getting it in before summer gets in full swing would be better.


----------



## Julio

name the date and i can make time!


----------



## ggazonas

I'd go. I have to go down to sean stewarts anyways to pick up some bicolors from him soon.


----------



## SMenigoz

ggazonas said:


> I'd go. I have to go down to sean stewarts anyways to pick up some bicolors from him soon.


 Wha... my bicolors aren't any good? Just teasing...
Travel time for me to Chris' place in PA was somewhere between 1.5-2 hr, depending on whether I miss the exits my GPS is telling me to take!
Agreed that a meeting should occur prior to the warm weather. I'm confused though, as last week it was 70 and yesterday snowing? Suggestions for a month?
Scott


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I think May 16th is a Central Jersey meeting and June 6th is a Black Jungle / NEFG meeting. Any other date would do.

( this is me waiting for Jason Konopinski to say he is coming, then bail on us right before the meeting  )


----------



## GBIII

I was going to say early June would be best for me due to my son's athletic commitments but I will try to make it whenever it is.


----------



## Philsuma

I would vote for either the first or second weekend in May:

May 2nd
May 9th..........both Sat.

Just make sure it's after you get your Euro frogs, Scott


----------



## flyangler18

Philsuma said:


> I would vote for either the first or second weekend in May:
> 
> May 2nd
> May 9th..........both Sat.
> 
> Just make sure it's after you get your Euro frogs, Scott


I vote May 2nd as I already have previously committed plans on the 9th. And I'll be there this time, dammit! 

And I will furnish not one - but two - 5 gallon kegs of beer, brewer's choice.


----------



## Philsuma

flyangler18 said:


> I vote May 2nd as I already have previously committed plans on the 9th. And I'll be there this time, dammit!
> 
> And I will furnish not one - but two - 5 gallon kegs of beer, brewer's choice.


 
Quick...let's set this and lock him in.....he's got cool beer


----------



## herper99

May 2nd isn't good for me, but don't reschedule on my behalf. I have a lacrosse game that day. That's our last regular season game, and the way it looks, playoffs won't be an issue.


----------



## Philsuma

How about a Sun? Does anyone have an issue with a Sun?

Hopefully Scott is going to be ok with a date in May.....gee...maybe I better check with Scott before I start playing secretary.....

....excited by special beer.....


----------



## ggazonas

SMenigoz said:


> Wha... my bicolors aren't any good? Just teasing...
> Travel time for me to Chris' place in PA was somewhere between 1.5-2 hr, depending on whether I miss the exits my GPS is telling me to take!
> Agreed that a meeting should occur prior to the warm weather. I'm confused though, as last week it was 70 and yesterday snowing? Suggestions for a month?
> Scott


Didn't mean to offend you Scott. Of course your bicolors are good enough, except I didn't realize you had bicolors. however when you get those truncatus morphing out okay I'll buy a few from you.

Beginning of May is good. I think that is when my frogs will be ready


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I would like to go ahead and invite anyone from the mid-atlantic region to the meeting at my house on may 16th. Everyone is welcome. I know this may be a bit of a drive for some but like I said I look forward to see as many people as possible.
Jason


----------



## flyangler18

Jason DeSantis said:


> I would like to go ahead and invite anyone from the mid-atlantic region to the meeting at my house on may 16th. Everyone is welcome. I know this may be a bit of a drive for some but like I said I look forward to see as many people as possible.
> Jason


Thanks for the invite, Jason - but I'll be in Columbia playing rugby in the Sweet Sixteen MARFUs.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

So it sounds like we can either have a MADS meeting at Scott's before the Jersey meeting, after the Jersey meeting, or just convince the MADS people to attend the Jersey meeting and have that as the MADS meeting until Scott does the next one.


----------



## ggazonas

Or we could have two meeting, because two sounds like more fun than one


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Then before or after it is..


----------



## herper99

Corpus Callosum said:


> Then before or after it is..


Mike, I can see you smiling as you wrote that. You just couldn't help yourself, could you?


----------



## ggazonas

Corpus Callosum said:


> Then before or after it is..


sounds good to me


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Philsuma said:


> How about a Sun? Does anyone have an issue with a Sun?


Sundays fine here..


----------



## ggazonas

Any day of week is good with me except Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday, oh and yesterday and today 

In all seriousness though Sunday is fine with me. What day of the week is this going to be again


----------



## GBIII

Sunday's are actually better for me during May.


----------



## herper99

GBIII said:


> Sunday's are actually better for me during May.


Sundays are better for me as well.


----------



## flyangler18

herper99 said:


> Sundays are better for me as well.


Likewise. That should open up some days for people, though I have tournaments the weekend of the 16th and 30th.


----------



## SMenigoz

herper99 said:


> Sundays are better for me as well.


I have no problem with Sunday--I'd prefer earlier to later for a time if Sunday is the choice...need to be up for work Mon at 5am.
So 26Apr or 03May seem to be some dates offered-- preferences? We could also consider doing it at the end of May (after Jason's)...
Scott


----------



## ggazonas

I vote may 3rd


----------



## Philsuma

I like Sunday May third too.


----------



## Philsuma

I think we are good for everyone that posted so far...

I talked to Scott, just to make sure I/we weren't being to pushy with the date and he said - no problem.

If anyone hasn't seen Scott's collection....tsk tsk.....it is AWESOME.

Both in Variety and viv design.....a don't miss event fer shere...


----------



## kawickstrom

May 3rd works for me


----------



## miller

works for me


----------



## flyangler18

Excellent, so how does an oatmeal stout and a 70/- sound?


----------



## Philsuma

flyangler18 said:


> Excellent, so how does an oatmeal stout and a 70/- sound?


Very nice!


----------



## herper99

flyangler18 said:


> Excellent, so how does an oatmeal stout and a 70/- sound?


I love oatmeal stout. What is a 70/?


----------



## kawickstrom

flyangler18 said:


> Excellent, so how does an oatmeal stout and a 70/- sound?


I vote for a red or brown ale.. But that's just me


----------



## yours

Scott's basement collection is the BEST in the world! Pluuuuusssss he has Phelsuma klemmeri upstairs!!!!   


Woo hooo!! I think I'm there! 



Alex


----------



## flyangler18

herper99 said:


> What is a 70/?


A 70/- (pronounced 'shilling') is a malt-forward Scottish ale, one of my faves.


----------



## kawickstrom

flyangler18 said:


> A 70/- (pronounced 'shilling') is a malt-forward Scottish ale, one of my faves.


Hmm I didn't know it was called that. Sounds good though


----------



## Corpus Callosum

May 3rd then?


----------



## Philsuma

Looking good for everyone...

Just have to have Scott ok it....


Here's the Plant Nursery that has cool terrarium plants according to Scott.

The Dutch Plant Farm

I think it's close and it is open on Sundays!


----------



## NathanB

I've been there many times, they have mostly the normal stuff but every now and then have some coolness


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> Looking good for everyone...
> Just have to have Scott ok it....


03May, Sunday it is then!


----------



## GBIII

May 3 it is. I should be able to attend. Was a decision made on time?


----------



## ggazonas

Sounds great. I'll see you all there


----------



## Philsuma

No exact time yet...but....Scott did say it would start a little "earlier" than a normal Sat time.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Is anyone interested in working with Lygodactylus williamsi? I got 2 captive bred I would sell for cheap since they're young, otherwise it's time for me to setup larger raise out tanks.


----------



## Philsuma

Bring em Mike....I'm interested.


----------



## pa.walt

i also would like to try the little blue guys. they are small but very neat.
i will try my best to come down on sunday. i think i might be the only that would rather be there on a saturday though. it seems like i do all my frog stuff on saturday.
also maybe i can bring some crickets down and see who might want to buy some.
walt


----------



## kawickstrom

pa.walt said:


> i will try my best to come down on sunday. i think i might be the only that would rather be there on a saturday though. it seems like i do all my frog stuff on saturday.


Your not the only one. I prefer Saturdays as well but Scott's only 30 minutes from me so its not a hateful drive. I can let this one slide this time haha


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> No exact time yet...but....Scott did say it would start a little "earlier" than a normal Sat time.



I'm comfortable to have people arrive by 10am...those who need directions can either PM me or search through this thread when I've posted them before.

Sunday, 03May09 at 10am

See you then,
Scott


----------



## ggazonas

Scott

Any luck with those truncatus yet?


----------



## SMenigoz

ggazonas said:


> Scott
> Any luck with those truncatus yet?


Still morphing out on a regular basis...some appear spindly, some not. We can check out the availability if you come 03May.
Scott


----------



## ggazonas

Well I am defintily coming down so tell your truncatus to morph out properly because it a bit of haul. Maybe that would work, regardless I look forward to seeing your collection, heard some good stuff about it.


----------



## ggazonas

Scott how long will the meeting be, since i'll be in the area my gf and I may go the Aqaurium before coming over, so in the event I come a couple hours after the meeting starts will that be alright


----------



## bellerophon

Would anyone be interested in 2-3 adult zaparo? I seem to have a group of 2.0.1 that I'm not getting anywhere with. If you have a group you can add them to I'd be happy to offer them for sale. Otherwise a known female would be great to come by


----------



## Corpus Callosum

If one of those zaparo is mine, you can give it to Nathan since he has some and could probably add to his group. He is also a steward and I'd like mine to stay in the network.


----------



## bellerophon

actually I think scott still has yours, if he does Im walkin out the door with it  Last I heard the zap tank was looking deserted.
I'm hoping Nathan checks in here, he's the only one I know of locally that's also keeping em.

**and ofcourse ASN stewardship is a must** do we even need to say that at this point? lol


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Ha, just remember mine was a male so I don't think it would do you any good if you didn't have it already. I didn't know you had 3 of your own, that's cool though.


----------



## NathanB

I'd love to add them to my group Lee, I dont have much money now though


----------



## melas

*Mads logo*

Okay folks here's what I whipped up real quick this morning . . . let me know what you think.


----------



## SMenigoz

*Re: Mads logo*

I like it!
Maybe, in small text below, you could spell out what MADS stand for?
Scott


melas said:


> Okay folks here's what I whipped up real quick this morning . . . let me know what you think.


----------



## melas

Thought about that - I don't know if it would be possible since the limit is 80x80 pixels (at least I believe that's the board limit - correct me if i'm wrong)! Arrgghh! I could certainly put that on a printed version etc . . .


----------



## melas

*Re: Mads logo*

This is what it would look like at the avatar resolution . . .


----------



## melas

Okay I put the text on their to try it out. I keep forgetting that I have 1600x1200 resolution - you guys with a lower res should probably be able to read this no problem.


----------



## herper99

*Re: Mads logo*



melas said:


> This is what it would look like at the avatar resolution . . .


This is Awesome Matt. Bravo!


----------



## ggazonas

Very Nice I really like it alot

Great job Matt


----------



## Julio

Looks great Matt!!! thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## NathanB

that looks great matt


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Looks great, now it's time for all the froggers in VT, NH, MA, RI, and CT to attend a meeting since we just gave them some credit


----------



## Philsuma

Freakin' Awesome Matt.


----------



## melas

Corpus Callosum said:


> Looks great, now it's time for all the froggers in VT, NH, MA, RI, and CT to attend a meeting since we just gave them some credit


Haha! I really wasn't sure who all was "invited" - I didn't know how exclusive to be. I can lop some states off if you think that makes more sense . . . ideas?


----------



## ggazonas

Just don't lop off new jersey


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Oh you don't have to cut anything off (unless you want to).. I was just stickin' it to the NEFG members that they need to drive down more often. Last time there was a NY meeting only 2 of them made it and the PA meeting we had at Chris' last month wasn't too far for the CT people but none were there.


----------



## flyangler18

Great looking logo, Matt!

Oatmeal Stout and Scottish 70/- are ready to go!


----------



## melas

Corpus Callosum said:


> Oh you don't have to cut anything off (unless you want to).. I was just stickin' it to the NEFG members that they need to drive down more often. Last time there was a NY meeting only 2 of them made it and the PA meeting we had at Chris' last month wasn't too far for the CT people but none were there.


Ah I see . . . just a little "friendly" ribbing between frog geeks . . .haha!


----------



## Julio

flyangler18 said:


> Great looking logo, Matt!
> 
> Oatmeal Stout and Scottish 70/- are ready to go!


Cna't wait to try it. I hear your brew is pretty famous around MADS!!


----------



## NathanB

I put this in the hamburg tread but i'll try here too.
I am look for Epipedobates hahneli, anyone have any?

I might have to bring some beer too


----------



## Philsuma

Nate,

This may sound bad...but I have never seen those frogs kept or offered.....


----------



## herper99

flyangler18 said:


> Great looking logo, Matt!
> 
> Oatmeal Stout and Scottish 70/- are ready to go!


This will be my first sampling. I'm looking forward to it. I hope you have alot Jason.


----------



## NathanB

I know theres a few around, but i'm not holding my breath that i'll get any


----------



## ggazonas

have you thoguht about getting the altamazonica from mark pepper. Or you can email bill heath and ask him where he got his from. As far as I know his aren't breeding at the moment


----------



## Philsuma

Yo Jason, my brother....


Install the new MADS icon / Avatar on the social group !!!!!!!!


----------



## flyangler18

Philsuma said:


> Yo Jason, my brother....
> 
> 
> Install the new MADS icon / Avatar on the social group !!!!!!!!


Done.  

10 characters


----------



## Corpus Callosum

ggazonas said:


> have you thoguht about getting the altamazonica from mark pepper. Or you can email bill heath and ask him where he got his from. As far as I know his aren't breeding at the moment


If Nate can get his hands on some, it would be better if he could work with the hahneli since they are at a greater risk of being lost from the hobby. I sent you a PM Nate, good luck.


----------



## ggazonas

Corpus Callosum said:


> If Nate can get his hands on some, it would be better if he could work with the hahneli since they are at a greater risk of being lost from the hobby. I sent you a PM Nate, good luck.


That is true. I would love to have some to but I think I want to work with altamazonicas


----------



## NathanB

anyone want any small plants of Begonia U388?


----------



## Julio

Nate, i will take it off your hands.


----------



## ggazonas

Do you have any pictures of the begonia


----------



## NathanB

American Begonia Society - Begonia U388 Out of a Terrarium in Houston


----------



## ggazonas

thanks for the link

Very nice looking begonia


----------



## JoshH

If there's going to be a MADS meeting at Scotts count me in!


----------



## Philsuma

Josh,

Be sure to check out the MADS social group and the MADS thread for exciting details to include rare micro beers being provided!


----------



## SMenigoz

ggazonas said:


> Well I am defintily coming down so tell your truncatus to morph out properly because it a bit of haul. Maybe that would work, regardless I look forward to seeing your collection, heard some good stuff about it.


Looks like the latest bunch of yellow truncs are morphing out fine so there should be some ready to go for you. 

So we're 9 days away from our next meeting--all are welcome to attend. I'll pick up another big sub and have a few 2L bottles of soda; apparently a few mini-kegs of home brew will be there as well! As always, its a great opportunity to bring a few plants to trade.
Sean Stewart's Holland shipment has arrived, so hopefully there may be some vanzolini to view. Of course there is the other 80+ tanks to view...plenty to see.
I live on a cul-de-sac and plenty of parking will be available, but try to be courteous of my neighbors and don't block them in.
Date/ time: Sunday 03May09 @10am
Scott


----------



## ggazonas

SMenigoz said:


> Looks like the latest bunch of yellow truncs are morphing out fine so there should be some ready to go for you.
> 
> So we're 9 days away from our next meeting--all are welcome to attend. I'll pick up another big sub and have a few 2L bottles of soda; apparently a few mini-kegs of home brew will be there as well! As always, its a great opportunity to bring a few plants to trade.
> Sean Stewart's Holland shipment has arrived, so hopefully there may be some vanzolini to view. Of course there is the other 80+ tanks to view...plenty to see.
> I live on a cul-de-sac and plenty of parking will be available, but try to be courteous of my neighbors and don't block them in.
> Date/ time: Sunday 03May09 @10am
> Scott


Scott that sounds awesome. I look forward to picking up some truncs seeing your collection and seeing evryone again. I'll probably be getting to your house around 12. Gonna go to the aqaurium in the morning since we are staying over in baltimore sat. night.


----------



## Philsuma

SMenigoz said:


> Sean Stewart's Holland shipment has arrived, so hopefully there may be some vanzolini to view.


Hmmmm....only to "view" ?


----------



## DCreptiles

yeah only for view? cause ill take 2!!!!!


----------



## rozdaboff

I might be able to make it down to the meeting this weekend. I sent an email to the MADS list with available frogs. If you aren't on the list and would like to know what is available - send me a PM with your email address.

Oz


----------



## alluringeli

I look foward to going to my second madd meet. I hear that scott has a beautiful collection and a large collection.


----------



## melas

alluringeli said:


> I look foward to going to my second *madd *meet.


No no no - this is the MADS meeting . . . the *M*others *A*gainst *D*runk *D*rivers (MADD) meeting is JUNE 3rd . . . haha! 

Sorry I couldn't help myself! It will be good to see you and Derek at another meeting!


----------



## kawickstrom

melas said:


> No no no - this is the MADS meeting . . . the *M*others *A*gainst *D*runk *D*rivers (MADD) meeting is JUNE 3rd . . . haha!
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help myself! It will be good to see you and Derek at another meeting!


Ahahahaha.. That was funny Matt


----------



## Philsuma

After Jason's exotic beer...I hope we don't get raided by the MADDS special response team...


MADDS raids MADS meeting in MD state.....

wow


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> After Jason's exotic beer...I hope we don't get raided by the MADDS special response team...
> 
> 
> MADDS raids MADS meeting in MD state.....
> 
> wow


Yeah and then local news teams puts GPS coordinates up on a map of Scott's house . . . yipes!


----------



## alluringeli

lol well there was a lot of drinking going on in the last meet figured it would be a better name for it lmao




melas said:


> No no no - this is the MADS meeting . . . the *M*others *A*gainst *D*runk *D*rivers (MADD) meeting is JUNE 3rd . . . haha!
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help myself! It will be good to see you and Derek at another meeting!


----------



## melas

*Re: Mads logo*

Eh?









From the Hamburg thread . . . 


melas said:


> . . . As far as the T-shirt . . . I'll have to check into it. Don't know if I'll have enough time to get them made by Sunday - I DO have a friend who does that kind of stuff but I'm not sure what his turn around time is like. So if I did make a t-shirt who else wants one? To one-off a shirt would probably be pretty expensive. So I guess I'd like to know what the interest would be from you folks. *WHO WANTS A T-SHIRT? What color should we get?*


----------



## Philsuma

Those look really cool, don't they?

I think there is an online t-shirt production company that is affordable..........


----------



## herper99

*Re: Mads logo*



melas said:


> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Hamburg thread . . .


Awesome! I'm interested in one. I vote dark blue.


----------



## flyangler18

*Re: Mads logo*



herper99 said:


> Awesome! I'm interested in one. I vote dark blue.


What he said.


----------



## herper99

*Re: Mads logo*



flyangler18 said:


> What he said.


Jason, I'm bringing your vitattus to Scott's. If you don't show up, I'm keeping them.  Isn't posession 9/10 of the law? Phil or Bob???? LOL... They have really grown on me.

BTW - My student teacher is done this Friday, so as of then, I will not be able to lurk on the board all day....for those of you who were wondering why I have been neglecting my students for a couple weeks. LOL....


----------



## melas

*Re: Mads logo*



herper99 said:


> BTW - My student teacher is done this Friday, so as of then, I will not be able to lurk on the board all day....for those of you who were wondering why I have been neglecting my students for a couple weeks. LOL....


Haha! Don't you get paid "extra" for having a student teacher too? HILARIOUS! You will be missed . . . *sniff*


----------



## herper99

*Re: Mads logo*



melas said:


> Haha! Don't you get paid "extra" for having a student teacher too? HILARIOUS! You will be missed . . . *sniff*


Oh don't worry Matt, I still have a prep period and lunch every day to DB.


----------



## NathanB

*Re: Mads logo*

I'll take one Matt, i vote for black or dark blue


----------



## roxrgneiss

Very cool, Matt. I like the light blue, but I'm ok with darker blue too. Your logo is great. Now all we need are coffee cups. 

Mike


----------



## kawickstrom

*Re: Mads logo*



herper99 said:


> Awesome! I'm interested in one. I vote dark blue.


Ditto.. That logo looks sweet on dark blue.. I want it


----------



## Dragas

Any thoughts on cafe press ? (Could get Tshirts, Coffee Mugs, Aprons, thongs) all kinds of stuff with the logo. Each person could get their own color as well. 

No overhead so no out of pocket money for any individual. 

just thinking out loud


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Anyone from the central Jersey area going to the meeting and if so would mind picking up broms for the meeting delivery?
Jason


----------



## melas

Jason DeSantis said:


> Anyone from the central Jersey area going to the meeting and if so would mind picking up broms for the meeting delivery?
> Jason


Yeah somebody please volunteer . . . pretty please!


----------



## melas

Dragas said:


> Any thoughts on cafe press ? (Could get Tshirts, Coffee Mugs, Aprons, thongs) all kinds of stuff with the logo. Each person could get their own color as well.
> 
> No overhead so no out of pocket money for any individual.
> 
> just thinking out loud


I'll check into it . . .


----------



## ggazonas

Jason DeSantis said:


> Anyone from the central Jersey area going to the meeting and if so would mind picking up broms for the meeting delivery?
> Jason


I am going. If there is a possibility of you meeting me somewheres near the turnpike when I'm on my way down than that could work. You can pm me


----------



## melas

Okay guys here you go . . . 

I created a MADS Store on Cafe Press. I did a free account so I could only have one of each "type" of shirt. It does not appear that they print on the backs of dark colored shirts. If you check out most of the white t-shirts you'll see that the "big" logo is on the back. If someone really wants the big logo on the front or something let me know and I can change them around.

I did put a small "kickback" on the price to recover some of the time invested . . . If it's a real issue let me know.

here's the link to the store . . . 
Mid-Atlantic Dendrobatid Society


Check out the White/Navy Blue ringer t-shirt . . . AWESOME!


















Please note that this is front-only . . . 









Per Mike's request . . . 









And because I know Keith will want one . . .


----------



## Julio

Those are great!!! How about a blue one with the logo on the back as well.


----------



## NathanB

i would check with your friend, i prefer a nice thick, dark colored shirt with both sides done.


----------



## herper99

Great work Matt.


----------



## ggazonas

Those are great, would definitly wear one of those


----------



## melas

Okay I got the price back from my friend. To get 20 full color (front and back) navy blue t-shirts it would be $20 each . . . $22 for 2XL. What do you guys think? They'd be a bit cheaper but you'd have to wait until you could get them from me. Thoughts??


----------



## Dragas

Know how many would be needed to get the next price break ?


----------



## NathanB

melas said:


> Okay I got the price back from my friend. To get 20 full color (front and back) navy blue t-shirts it would be $20 each . . . $22 for 2XL. What do you guys think? They'd be a bit cheaper but you'd have to wait until you could get them from me. Thoughts??


I'll take one


----------



## Julio

i will take one as well, will the mugs and beer cups be ready as well?


----------



## flyangler18

One for me please.


----------



## Dragas

Julio said:


> i will take one as well, will the mugs and beer cups be ready as well?



You could order them today from Cafe Press.


----------



## Bob Fraser

One 2X here please
Thanks Matt


----------



## Julio

Matt i will take 2 size large


----------



## kawickstrom

Thats awesome haha

I would like one large shirt Matt.. And of course one stein please


----------



## melas

Okay guys here's the deal. If you like the merchandise available on the Cafe Express site go ahead and order whatever you want. That will be billed and delivered to you by cafe express.

You can order that merchandise at the following link:
Mid-Atlantic Dendrobatid Society


*IF you would like to get in on the group buy on the following t-shirt please visit this link to place your order - instructions are at the top of the thread. *

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gr...roupid=8&discussionid=40&gmid=237#gmessage237










Please ask any questions here or via PM - I'd like to keep that thread to orders only just so it's easy to follow. I'll need to have at least 15 t-shirts spoken for before I'll order. I'm willing to "eat" the rest in hopes of selling them to some future members.

Thanks guys!


----------



## alluringeli

those shirts are really nice. nice choice of color it makes the wording and design really stand out....


----------



## flyangler18

flyangler18 said:


> One for me please.


Oops, neglected to include size. L, please.


----------



## SMenigoz

I'll commit to a dark blue one, XL. How does payment work? I admit I haven't looked at the website, so perhaps my question is already answered?
Matt--way to take the ball and run with this by the way!
Scott



flyangler18 said:


> Oops, neglected to include size. L, please.


----------



## flyangler18

On a related note, if anyone would like to take any stout or Scottish home with them, bring a growler or similar sized container and I'll fill. My rule is that the kegs go back with me empty.


----------



## Philsuma

flyangler18 said:


> My rule is that the kegs go back with me empty.


and may I just say....I like the way you do business!


----------



## melas

SMenigoz said:


> I'll commit to a dark blue one, XL. How does payment work? I admit I haven't looked at the website, so perhaps my question is already answered?
> Matt--way to take the ball and run with this by the way!
> Scott


Thanks Scott! *If you guys don't mind using the following link to place your order *- I'm just trying to have everything consolidated into one area so I know what to order and for whom. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/group.php?do=discuss&groupid=8&discussionid=40&gmid=237#gmessage237


There are two things going on here that are somewhat confusing. 

One is the *Cafe Press website* - any of that merch is available anytime - they will take your payment on their website, print it, and mail it to you. I do not have to be involved in anyway with those transactions. Be careful as the colored shirts on that site to do not have printing on the back - they do offer white tees and a very sweet ringer tee (i'm getting one of those for myself!).

The second thing is that I'm making *a local order from a friend* for the navy blue tees printed on both sides. These are the shirts you would need to talk to me about. Place your order at the link to the group thread above and I'll see that you get it. I'm waiting for a call back this morning to see if I can have them ready for Sunday's Meeting. I'll take cash or check when I hand it to you. If I'm unable to get them in time for Sunday I'll let everyone decide how they want to get them: Next MADS meeting, Hamburg Reptile Show (I'll be sharing a table with Chris and Phil again), or I can mail it to you. Hopefully this clears everything up.

Thanks guys! Can't wait to see everybody Saturday! And Jason . . . who says there will be any LEFT to take home? Haha! I'm staying clear of Red Lobster this week so I should be good!


----------



## flyangler18

> And Jason . . . who says there will be any LEFT to take home? Haha!


I suspect they'll go quickly - but just in case.


----------



## bellerophon

melas said:


> Can't wait to see everybody Saturday!


Wait..is it Saturday? I thought it was Sunday the 3rd.


----------



## Philsuma

Yeah...Matt has it wrong.

The MADS meeting is SUNDAY........May 3rd.........5/3/2009


----------



## melas

DOLT! Sorry! Yeah I knew that . . . too many things running through my mind right now!


----------



## NathanB

I don't think thats what Scott meant we he said early Matt


----------



## JoshH

Whats the best time to arrive? Anything I should bring?


----------



## Julio

meeting starts at 10


----------



## melas

JoshH said:


> Anything I should bring?


I vote for free frogs!


----------



## Julio

Here Here!!!


----------



## Philsuma

JoshH said:


> Whats the best time to arrive? Anything I should bring?


1. Small portable chair.

2. Food or drink item (adult beverages are usually what are the kool kids are bringing these days).

3.Anything to trade ect...plants, film canisters, FROGS, leaf litter, books / mags / Vivs ....FROGS......you name it. If you have it and want to move it....Bring it!

4. Your extra colony of 2.1 retics to give to the host


----------



## Julio

lol! great list Phil


----------



## Philsuma

BTW...

for those first-timers...

There is no call to order, business agenda, minutes or any semblance of orderly conduct. It's casual.

You can certainly arrive fashonably late....you don't have to be there at exactly 10 am. Some people are hitting the Baltimore Aquarium first and stopping by after that.


----------



## ggazonas

First off who is going to the Baltimore Aquarium because I am staying in Bmore on Sat night and going there in the morning before I go to the meeting. If your going let me know, maybe we can meet up.

And second does anyone have a proven female intermedius that they would like to sell to me. PLEASE. or a proven female vitattus, calling male leuc or calling male green aureotania.


----------



## herper99

ggazonas said:


> First off who is going to the Baltimore Aquarium because I am staying in Bmore on Sat night and going there in the morning before I go to the meeting. If your going let me know, maybe we can meet up.


George, You might want to plan on visiting the aquarium after Scott's. I think it only opens around 9 - 9:30 and Scott is asking everybody to be there early (10:00). There is a lot to see at the aquarium and you will want to give yourself a few hours to get through it.


----------



## Philsuma

Chris,

Good advice.....arriving on time. I forgot about this being a Sunday instead of a Sat.

George...I was refering to you. You were the only one I heard of that was interested in the Aquarium...which has GREAT displays of herps BTW.


----------



## NathanB

I think some people might be going on saturday


----------



## ggazonas

Philsuma said:


> Chris,
> 
> Good advice.....arriving on time. I forgot about this being a Sunday instead of a Sat.
> 
> George...I was refering to you. You were the only one I heard of that was interested in the Aquarium...which has GREAT displays of herps BTW.


Oh, darn I thought maybe someothers were going as well.

I have been to the Aquarium once before but it must have been 4-5 years ago before I was into dart frogs and I guess I mist the great herp displays. Well anyways I plan on going first thing sunday morning unless if I get down there early saturday. All depends on when my gf gets home from work.So if anyone else wants to go to the Aquarium let me know, again maybe we can meet up, considering I am going.


----------



## Julio

Hey George, 
Mike and I will be there Sat and staying aroudn the Baltimore area as well if you wanna grab a beer just give me a call when you guys get there.


----------



## kawickstrom

ggazonas said:


> Oh, darn I thought maybe someothers were going as well.
> 
> I have been to the Aquarium once before but it must have been 4-5 years ago before I was into dart frogs and I guess I mist the great herp displays. Well anyways I plan on going first thing sunday morning unless if I get down there early saturday. All depends on when my gf gets home from work.So if anyone else wants to go to the Aquarium let me know, again maybe we can meet up, considering I am going.


If you go Saturday George I will join you for that.. Let me know


----------



## alluringeli

yea we plan on leaving sat night after I get out of work and do what I have to do.. Does anyone know of a good hotel to say in that is near by scotts. I mean it will make things a lot easier if we head out the night before instead of driving 4 hours there and 4hours back....


----------



## ggazonas

kawickstrom said:


> If you go Saturday George I will join you for that.. Let me know


It all depends on the traffic and when my gf gets out of work. If I'm lucky we may get there by 5 or so. I will let you know.


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> Hey George,
> Mike and I will be there Sat and staying aroudn the Baltimore area as well if you wanna grab a beer just give me a call when you guys get there.


I am staying at the Residence Inn two block from the inner harbor. I will call you when when get down there, hopfully around 5 or so. If we get there in time we may go to the aquarium that day and then we could meet up.


----------



## Julio

we will be at the Marriott about 15 mins from the harbor, The marriott at the harbor was sold out.


----------



## kawickstrom

alluringeli said:


> yea we plan on leaving sat night after I get out of work and do what I have to do.. Does anyone know of a good hotel to say in that is near by scotts. I mean it will make things a lot easier if we head out the night before instead of driving 4 hours there and 4hours back....


There is the Best Western near my house. Its 20 minutes from Scott's house. I have never stayed there but its good enough for the Baltimore Ravens as the stay there when in town. So its probably pretty good


----------



## alluringeli

I'm going to have to check it out and the marriot also. thank you keith.... 



kawickstrom said:


> There is the Best Western near my house. Its 20 minutes from Scott's house. I have never stayed there but its good enough for the Baltimore Ravens as the stay there when in town. So its probably pretty good


----------



## JoshH

I have a two adult imitators that I can bring if anyone is interested. One is from Stewart and is definately a calling male, the other is an unknown. They are in a fully planted 10 Gallon tank with custom wood compact flourescent light. The tank has a treefern background and some good plants like philo imbe, marcgravia, neos, ruellia makoyana, and selaginella. I prefer to sell them with their tank for $180 obo. Pics avail.....


On another note, if anyone wants free cuttings of Ruellia makoyana let me know, I've got plenty  
They look like this: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1133/989864873_36aa9e7f2a.jpg?v=0

More later.......


----------



## alexden

i would like to come but i need an address  Also would anyone be interested in a hypo male boa...he's about 3 feet.
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Philsuma

send a PM to the host, Scott :

SMenigoz


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I somehow managed to kill the last Ruellia makoyana you gave me so I wouldn't mind another try. 

If anyone wants to meet up on Saturday and hang out at the Aquarium with me and Julio feel free to PM me or him for cell #.


----------



## NathanB

Theres a Indian restaurant in town thats not bad if anyone is interested


----------



## Corpus Callosum

What's the address?


----------



## Philsuma

I'd rather eat mushrooms cultivated from the depends of a sick old woman, than heavily curried Indian food....

Where's the Argentine Steak House located?

Sorry if that wasn't graphic enough


----------



## NathanB

:: Welcome to Nilgiris ::
Your such a girl Phill


----------



## Philsuma

bussardnr said:


> :: Welcome to Used baby Diapers ::


 
.............


----------



## Julio

all the restaurant around the harbor are great from my experience, hey maybe we can catch a game at camden yards if the Os are in town.


----------



## Philsuma

not cuisine.... BUT I HIGHLY reccomend that anyone going near Inner Harbour and the Aquarium, stop in the BARNES and NOBLE bookstore next to the Aquarium and take in the HUGE planted freshwater community fish tank.

Totally worth it....discus and schooling tetras ect....even some little puffers. Well planted is an understatement.

Mike K / Julio....what day / time are you getting there? I may be able to meet you guys if you are going out...


----------



## Julio

Hey Phil, 
we will be down there at about 1pm on sat adn hanging out at the aquarium for a little while then heading over to pick up some frogs at 4pm and then i am sure we will have a drink with a few of the guys down by the harbor. 

Julio


----------



## alluringeli

hey will anyone be bringing fruit fly cultures mine just crashed i think it has to do with the apt being so hot the last few days....


----------



## SMenigoz

alluringeli said:


> hey will anyone be bringing fruit fly cultures mine just crashed i think it has to do with the apt being so hot the last to days....


I may have a few...[wink]
Scott


----------



## Philsuma

SMenigoz said:


> I may have a few..............HUNDRED


..........


----------



## alluringeli

Ok.... thank you scott. I will def need some.... 



SMenigoz said:


> I may have a few...[wink]
> Scott


----------



## Philsuma

Who has the _azureiventris?_

I think Nate wanted some and I actually may be interested in some.

I know there are a couple people working with them in the Balt area.


----------



## Julio

hey guys just talked to Phil a little earlier, lets go to a bar and watch the fight that night and talk frogs over some beers somewhere in the harbor??


----------



## cryptokat

I have a few azureiventris and will be at the meeting. I have 3 juveniles and 5 froglets available right now.


----------



## ggazonas

cryptokat said:


> I have a few azureiventris and will be at the meeting. I have 3 juveniles and 5 froglets available right now.


By any chance do any juvie look like females?


----------



## cryptokat

I really can't tell. I've only ever been able to tell by seeing them call. I can try to get some pictures if you like


----------



## Julio

this meeting sound slike its gonna be one of the biggest we ever had, with all the people coming.


----------



## ggazonas

cryptokat said:


> I really can't tell. I've only ever been able to tell by seeing them call. I can try to get some pictures if you like[/QUOTE
> 
> Thats okay. I can't tell either. I aparently have a 2.1 and the only way I can tell is also by the calling. If you had one you thought was a definite female or possible I would take it. Maybe at the meeting someone could make a guess.


----------



## Philsuma

Julio said:


> this meeting sound slike its gonna be one of the biggest we ever had, with all the people coming.


Yeah...i think you are right...poor Scott.

Kegs at 10am....

Scott....you have a good sized back yard if I remember correctly?


----------



## Philsuma

37 hours till mega frog overload....


is my math even close?


----------



## NathanB

Whats the head count going to be like?


----------



## kawickstrom

yep 36 and some change now haha..

you excited Phil? I cant tell


----------



## alluringeli

hey from the sound of things youll have more people than frogs lol. Anyone bringing anythign besides frogs you know like food. I was thinking of bringing some goodies....


----------



## Philsuma

alluringeli said:


> hey from the sound of things youll have more people than frogs lol. Anyone bringing anythign besides frogs you know like food. I was thinking of bringing some goodies....


Wait till you see Scott's frog room, or should I say...frog basement.

I don't think we are going to come close to overtaking the frog count...not including tads, morphs ect

Most people bring soda, snacks, alcohol.....gluten free brownies....anything really.


----------



## kawickstrom

And dont forget Nate ha

We need to find some Gluten free beer. Project for tommorrow hmmmm...


----------



## NathanB

i think i can get the beer, but if someone wants to make me brownies that would be sweet


----------



## kawickstrom

cool, I am willing to try the gluten free beer..


----------



## NathanB

Greens - Beers

Thats the best brand I've found, I just need to visit a few of the nicer stores and see if i can get a 6 pack


----------



## Julio

Phil, don't forget a few of us are starting the meeting early on sat night! by the harbor.


----------



## kawickstrom

Hahaha That first beer in that link is suggested to be served with breakfast casserole. Nothing like an early morning binge to start the day..


----------



## Julio

with all the beer that is gonna be there, we shoudl have some sort of beer olympics!! oh the possibilites.


----------



## rozdaboff

Unfortunately I don't think I am going to be able to make it down. Although since it sounds like there are going to be more than enough in attendance, one won't be missed.

Have a great meeting guys. I'll make it down again at some point Scott.

Oz


----------



## BBoyette

Maybe when I get to know a few of you on here ill come to few up coming meets, I normally just make a few visits to Sean's and chat it up with Ben for a few hours. Maybe ill meet some of you sooner or later. 
Have fun cheers!


----------



## frogsanddogs

I live in Atlanta but I just happen to be in DC this weekend picking up some frogs and a fellow frogger from Atlanta told me about this meeting. If you all wouldn't mind adding 2 to the head count, we would love to join everyone! I am told it is no big deal to join in, but please let me know if there is any reason that would not be the case. Also, I am looking for a female intermedius- preferably proven but if you are fairly certain she is a she, I might be willing to take a chance on one that is not proven as well depending on age and price..so not sure whether I will have internet access before the meeting but if you have a female you are willing to sell, please bring her as I would love to take one home.
Also would love to see what everyone else has available... perhaps something else we can't live without. 
I hope it isn't a problem for us to join in as we would love to meet you all tomorrow and see what goodies you all have as this sounds like a massive meeting compared to any I have ever attended in Atlanta.
BTW.. does anyone know if Chris Delaney is planning to attend? And if so, if anyone has his phone number if they could pm it to me, that would be great. Thanks!
Marissa


----------



## Philsuma

Marissa,

Seems like I'm the self designated promoter...but you'll still have to PM Scott for directions.

SMENIGOZ

I doubt it will be a problem. Chris Dulany was at the last meeting but I did not see a post anywhere as to his possible attendence at this meeting.

I think you will find more frogs and hobbyists present than at any Reptile show, convention or zoological institution combined!

Worth the trip?.....youbetcha 

Phil


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Please pm me if you need to contact Chris.
Jason


----------



## JoshH

Philsuma said:


> Marissa,
> 
> Seems like I'm the self designated promoter...but you'll still have to PM Scott for directions.
> 
> SMENIGOZ
> 
> I doubt it will be a problem. Chris Dulany was at the last meeting but I did not see a post anywhere as to his possible attendence at this meeting.
> 
> I think you will find more frogs and hobbyists present than at any Reptile show, convention or zoological institution combined!
> 
> Worth the trip?.....youbetcha
> 
> Phil


Hmmm, if we could get the the Herptilogic folks to come we'd have pretty much everybody in the mid-east coast......


----------



## Philsuma

Seems like he is online now...and posting


----------



## Philsuma

JoshH said:


> Hmmm, if we could get the the Herptilogic folks to come we'd have pretty much everybody in the mid-east coast......


 
Funny you should say that......

It may be easier to list the people who are NOT going to be there....


----------



## UmbraSprite

Marissa!

I have been emailing you to no avail for months! Could my emails be getting caught in your spam filter?

Unfortunately I have to leave for a work trip to Sweden for two weeks and am not able to make the meeting. 

Shoot me an email and I can give you my phone number.


----------



## pa.walt

everyone have a good time and take some pics for us that didn't make it.
walt


----------



## kawickstrom

pa.walt said:


> everyone have a good time and take some pics for us that didn't make it.
> walt


Your not coming Walt?


----------



## GBIII

Many thanks To Scott for hosting another great MADS meeting. I had a great time meeting new people and seeing familiar faces. It was well worth the trip. Hopefully my "mini me" didn't cause too much trouble.

George

PS Scott Please tell your wife the brownies were delicious.


----------



## Philsuma

Review?....no review....true reviews are only for reptiles shows...

But


Check me if I'm wrong but there HAD to be almost 30 people there....30!!

We had New Yawk, PA, MD, Vriginny...and.....and......GEORGIA! Seriously 

Jason K was in attendance after what seemed like years of sightings only AND he brought some home brew and my oh my, was it appreciated.

The weekend was not without it's share of action and drama though....

Whilst walking around inner harbour trying to locate a bar showing the Hatton / Pacquiao fight, Julio, Mike K and myself were almost attacked and stabbed.

Not really...but there was a huge menacing police presence there that I haven't seen since the National Republican convention in Philly. Mike and Julio remarked that they feel safer in NYC.....take that Baltimore! 


Missed the fight due to self preservation.....cab ride cost almost 100 bucks and the cabbie got lost trying to take us back to the hotel.

_even with all that_...a GREAT time was had, to be sure!

Thanks for hosting again Scott....your collection is as impressive as it is immaculate. Sheppard those Vanzos carefuly......we are all counting on it.


----------



## ggazonas

Philsuma said:


> Review?....no review....true reviews are only for reptiles shows...
> 
> But
> 
> 
> Check me if I'm wrong but there HAD to almost 30 people there....30!!
> 
> We had New Yawk, PA, MD, Vriginny...and.....and......GEORGIA! Seriously
> 
> Jason K was in attendance after what seemed like years of sightnings only AND he brought some home brew and my oh my, was it appreciated.
> 
> The weekend was not without it's share of action and drama though....
> 
> Whilst walking around inner harbour trying to locate a bar showing the Hatton / Pacquiao fight, Julio, Mike K and myself were almost attacked and stabbed.
> 
> Not really...but there was a huge menacing police presence there that I haven't seen since the National Republican convention in Philly. Mike and Julio remarked that they feel safer in NYC.....take that Baltimore!
> 
> 
> Missed the fight due to self preservation.....cab ride cost almost 100 bucks and the cabbie got lost trying to take us back to the hotel.
> 
> _even with all that_...a GREAT time was had, to be sure!
> 
> Thanks for hosting again Scott....your collection is as impressive as it is immaculate. Sheppard those Vanzos carefuly......we are all counting on it.



You forgot to mention that Jersey was also there.

Anyways Scott thanks for hosting and it was great to see everyone again and finally get to see your amazing collection.


----------



## Philsuma

Joisey?

Really......I'm drawin a blank here...


----------



## ggazonas

Well my gf and I, as well as Derek and his gf are from NJ


----------



## Philsuma

ahhh....my bad.


----------



## kawickstrom

Many thanks Scott excellent collection and hospitality..


----------



## herper99

Well said Phil. I have a new way of looking at the hobby after seeing how Scott does it. I will never again complain about making cultures. 

Scott, you and your wife are gracious hosts. Thank you again. I' will be happy to make that trip any time.

Hey Marissa, We can't wait to see the group photo. But you'll be quized on the names.


----------



## alluringeli

I had a really good time swapping stories and chatting. Thanks scott for having us over it was really wirth the 4hr drive. I have a lot of new ideas for next viv. It was also nice seeing everyone again. I know what frog i want next so needa make space  lol.....


----------



## Bob Fraser

Scott & Cynthia,
Thank you both for hosting a great frog meeting (the brownies were killer) !!!
Great seeing those I know as always & I was extremely pleased to meet several new faces. My thanks for sharing the knowledge you all possess esp. the plant guys, Mike(Va.), Mike(N.Y.), & Josh (Va.) Awesome plants I obtained! (Josh thanks for the nice variety pack of plants). Hope every-one (and esp. the Brew Crew) had a safe drive home or in Marissa's case a safe flight. Guess she made it thru security with the frogs as i didn't get a come get the frogs Call !! Hope they had a good flight as well. I obtained some sweet looking frogs. I originally went to p/u 4 frogs but instead came home with 9 !! Oh my, go figure. When I got home the question was "So Honey what did you get at the meeting today? Did you p/u your frogs? My standard answer is "I picked up a few frogs". I display a group of four frogs and my sweetie says her standard answer "Now let me see the other ones you got" . After I get my kiss & hug, I break the news of a possible meeting in N.J. in May where there's going to be a whole bunch of nice plants & stuff. My Honey's response is " Just tell me it's not on Mother's Day". Yes I'm a lucky man & I count my blessing's everyday.


----------



## alluringeli

yes george you right jersey was there lol.... 




ggazonas said:


> Well my gf and I, as well as Derek and his gf are from NJ


----------



## JoshH

Thanks for hosting Scott, these meetings seem to be getting better every time!

It was definately great to put meet some new people and catch up with everyone. Awesome plant trading action with Mike & Mike, got alot of great new plants! And thank you Matt for taking the ten gallon back with you.....and for the dishes you brought for everyone.

So when's the next meet?


----------



## melas

Scott thanks SO MUCH for hosting. It was a great time as usual! It was great to see everyone as well! It was very cool to meet Sean Stewart and to see all of the cool frogs he brought along. The Vanzos were amazing - no hype there!

No problem about the 10 gallon Josh - Tommy left here around 10:30 - he seemed very happy about his new critters! That was a great looking tank btw!


----------



## bellerophon

A few of the more interesting pics from today
































































"AAAaaaa"


----------



## melas

Great shots Lee (as usual)! I didn't even bother bringing my camera since I knew you'd be there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DCreptiles

WOW all i have to say is THANK YOU scott for extending the invite to my self and Eli we had a great time and you and your wife were great host. i learned alot from your set ups and frogs and of course from my conversations with every one.. too many to list.. it was nice seeing the old faces and meeting some new ones.. Thank you matt for the glass petri dish's i appriciate it, ur always so nice. Lee you took some beautiful pics now i know why you was focusing soo hard. everyone else it was nice seeing you and meeting you i had fun.. cant wait for the next meet.. you know driving home i turn to Eli and said.. "i feel soo empty with not comming home with something.. i dont like this i have to get something at these events."
Phill as always great review and yes i think i do need frog AA i came home and have some emails of ppl i had hit up in the past for frogs lol oh boy...


----------



## cryptokat

Thanks again Scott for hosting. It was really cool to finally meet some people! Definitely a good first MADS meeting for me


----------



## NathanB

That was a pretty awesome meeting. Lots of great frogs and people. Thanks Scott, and Kieth, and Cat, and Chris, and Matt, and Mike, and Lee....


----------



## flyangler18

It was good catching up with everyone! Always good to see old friends and make some new ones. Glad the stout and Scottish were enjoyed!


----------



## roxrgneiss

It was a good time, indeed.  Thanks again for hosting, Scott! 

I took a couple shots, but was too busy chatting to get around to very many frogs. I didn't get photos of many people there either. Sorry if I got a candid photo of anyone!


----------



## SMenigoz

Lee,
Awsome pics--hard to believe they're my frogs! Oh to learn the skills of photography...
Cynthia and I were glad to open our house to a group of frog geeks (myself included) on a rainy afternoon. Got to see a few new faces and picked up a few groups of frogs and plants.
Now to hope for the flurry of breeding that took place after the last meeting!
Hope I got the chance to talk with everyone there. Perhaps, for the next meeting, we can have each person say what they have in their collections [you know what I have]...sort of a network to pair up odds and ends many of us have? 
Scott


----------



## ggazonas

Scott

Thankyou for hosting and having us all over. I also wanted to thankyou for those beautiful Truncatus that I got from you. Look forward to placing them in there new home. Currently they are in QT and looking great. And Thanks for showing my gf the cats, and now she wants a giantcat post like yours.


----------



## bellerophon

Thanks again Scott for letting me violate your frogs for a few hours  and a special thanks for that awsome orange azureus, if I get it breeding I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## NathanB

Do i really look like that?


----------



## Julio

Scott, many thanks for openning up your doors once again to allow us to hang out and talk frogs!!! came home with way too manny frogs!!


----------



## Julio

great pics lee!!!!!!!


----------



## alluringeli

Those are some great pics....


----------



## Philsuma

bussardnr said:


> Do i really look like that?


Yeah....unfortunately.

I too hate to see my own picture.....like..."is my hair really that long and if so....hopefully it does not resemble a mullet".

Notice all the red and blue "keg cups"..lol....actually some contained soda and there was even something gluten free, in one.

Check out the pic of Derek looking "scared" of something in a tank to his right......I would say he may be scared of the 4 Vanzos, or their price, but they were in deli cups...


----------



## flyangler18

That dude with the mutton chop sideburns needs to trim those puppies down - oh wait, that's me.


----------



## Julio

Jason, thanks for the great beer!!!


----------



## melas

Yeah Mike thanks for posting the pic of my rear . . . it really is my best side


----------



## herper99

bellerophon said:


> Thanks again Scott for letting me violate your frogs for a few hours  and a special thanks for that awsome orange azureus, if I get it breeding I'll be sure to let you know!


That's Classic!


----------



## DCreptiles

Totally not cool pic of me trying to move out of the way of the shot!!!! not cool i was looking at the frogs and i realized he was gonna snap a pic from the corner of my eye so i tried to run.. damn it it didnt work....




roxrgneiss said:


> It was a good time, indeed.  Thanks again for hosting, Scott!
> 
> I took a couple shots, but was too busy chatting to get around to very many frogs. I didn't get photos of many people there either. Sorry if I got a candid photo of anyone!


----------



## flyangler18

I was thinking on my way home, "I think I'd like to get some trivs" after seeing Scott's Lower Huallagas. 

Good thing I got there later in the day once all the trading had died down - or I'd be eating mayonnaise sandwiches until payday.


----------



## GBIII

"Totally not cool pic of me trying to move out of the way of the shot!!!! not cool i was looking at the frogs and i realized he was gonna snap a pic from the corner of my eye so i tried to run.. damn it it didnt work...."

Nice try D... what was it a Hydei or a bean beetle you were running from?


"Good thing I got there later in the day once all the trading had died down - or I'd be eating mayonnaise sandwiches until payday. "

Ahhhh... The truth behind your late arrival..... Poor Julio was starting to twitch all because you didn't want to eat mayo sandwiches...lol


----------



## Julio

LOL, Mike and I were talking about getting those red Trivies, they look awsome.


----------



## alluringeli

lol.... he wanted to take them home but amazingly he left with nothing.... Yes some of them cups had soda.... 
And your hair does not look like a mullet phil....
I had lots of fun talkn and laughing cant wait to do it again.... lol 



Philsuma said:


> Yeah....unfortunately.
> 
> I too hate to see my own picture.....like..."is my hair really that long and if so....hopefully it does not resemble a mullet".
> 
> Notice all the red and blue "keg cups"..lol....actually some contained soda and there was even something gluten free, in one.
> 
> Check out the pic of Derek looking "scared" of something in a tank to his right......I would say he may be scared of the 4 Vanzos, or their price, but they were in deli cups...


----------



## BBoyette

Its nice to see everyone had a good time!


----------



## JoshH

Looks like I somehow managed to avoid the camara this time, lol.....

Lee, awesome photos! Those closeups are straight out of National Geographic!


----------



## Philsuma

bellerophon said:


> Thanks again Scott for letting me *violate your frogs* for a few hours  and a special thanks for that awsome orange azureus, if I get it breeding I'll be sure to let you know!


I'm just glad I wasn't the subject of Lee's photography....

Orange Azureus? 

Do we need a poll on who is more talkative...Lee or Nate?

P.S...there was a tiny tiny Mantid in your old 20 gallon viv! It took 2 FF from my finger...musta been hungry.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Nate clearly dominated this round.


----------



## NathanB

to be fair Lee was taking lots of pictures. 
Scott how did you brand your frog like that


----------



## kawickstrom

Corpus Callosum said:


> Nate clearly dominated this round.


clearly Nate was quite "talkative" this time around haha


----------



## melas

kawickstrom said:


> clearly Nate was quite "talkative" this time around haha


Yeah a real Chatty Cathy . . .


----------



## kawickstrom

Hahaha for Nate it was..


----------



## Julio

some pics, not quite like Lee's but i try.


----------



## Philsuma

Nice "jungle" shots Julio.....very good.


----------



## Julio

lol, just the exhibits at the aquarium


----------



## Julio

Here are some from Sean's place. 
Tads, tads and more tads....


----------



## JoshH

Dude are those the Hidden Life exhibits at NAIB?! What happened to the awesome, moss filled Atelopus zeteki tank?


----------



## Julio

a courting pair of Matechos


----------



## Julio

the famous chondros


----------



## Julio

oh yeah almost forgot these, an almost solid yellow pair of Matechos
















and a solid blue Azureus


----------



## melas

Nice pics! Those Chondros are famous for GOOD reason!


----------



## JoshH

Nice shots Julio, I can't believe how perfectly organized Sean's place is!


----------



## Julio

Now some of Scott's frogs!!


----------



## Julio

a new terriblis morph Scott is developing, Leucistic 








and Koi


----------



## Julio




----------



## Bob Fraser

Julio
Sweet pics.


----------



## ChrisK

Wish that was on a saturday!


----------



## Julio

and off-course Sammy!! who hangs out with us every time we come over. Really cool cat.


----------



## Philsuma

Good to see Sam.....after he ate a few of Mike K's "special" plants....


----------



## rop21

Thanks for having us Scott, I had a great time and thanks for the frogs! Everybody was awesome, can't wait for the next one


----------



## melas

Okay guys here's the scoop. So far I have checked with literally 5 different places. I can't find anyone who can do the design as is for less than $25/shirt cost. The quantity is too small to get the better prices. One guy I talked to could do them as low as $14/shirt if I didn't need to print white. 

So basically I'm stuck. If you guys know of anyone who can print this logo on a navy blue tee for a decent price please send them my way!

In the meantime I would just recommend going here to get your tees and other fine MADS accessories!

Mid-Atlantic Dendrobatid Society


Here is the one I picked up from the link above! I'll be sporting it at Hamburg next weekend - woop woop!


----------



## alluringeli

Those shirts came out really nice.... 




melas said:


> Okay guys here's the scoop. So far I have checked with literally 5 different places. I can't find anyone who can do the design as is for less than $25/shirt cost. The quantity is too small to get the better prices. One guy I talked to could do them as low as $14/shirt if I didn't need to print white.
> 
> So basically I'm stuck. If you guys know of anyone who can print this logo on a navy blue tee for a decent price please send them my way!
> 
> In the meantime I would just recommend going here to get your tees and other fine MADS accessories!
> 
> Mid-Atlantic Dendrobatid Society
> 
> 
> Here is the one I picked up from the link above! I'll be sporting it at Hamburg next weekend - woop woop!


----------



## melas

alluringeli said:


> Those *shits* came out really nice....


A clear case of the importance of proof-reading! I literally spit my drink out! haha!

Yeah they ARE bangin'!


----------



## alluringeli

lol you cought it right when i was fixing it lol. Thats what happens when you type half asleep....


----------



## Philsuma

Great job on those graphics Matt!

Representin'


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, All:

I don't know if many of you would remember me, but I used to attend the MADS get-togethers for a while a couple years ago before moving to Massachusetts. I've just moved back to Maryland with my lovely girlfriend and humble menagerie, however, and am looking forward to reacquainting myself with the group. It looks like I just missed a great meeting, but I look forward to hopefully seeing you all around in the near future. Cheers!

- Josh


----------



## DCreptiles

Josh_Leisenring said:


> Hey, All:
> 
> I don't know if many of you would remember me, but I used to attend the MADS get-togethers for a while a couple years ago before moving to Massachusetts. I've just moved back to Maryland with my lovely girlfriend and humble menagerie, however, and am looking forward to reacquainting myself with the group. It looks like I just missed a great meeting, but I look forward to hopefully seeing you all around in the near future. Cheers!
> 
> - Josh



well im sure we never met josh since im new to the hobby but welcome back im Derek from NY/NJ hope to meet you at the next meet.


----------



## flyangler18

> So basically I'm stuck. If you guys know of anyone who can print this logo on a navy blue tee for a decent price please send them my way!


Matt, there's a local guy who has done some of our team swag in the past who may be able to compete with those prices; business name is Coulson Graphics. His email is [email protected].


----------



## SMenigoz

Josh_Leisenring said:


> Hey, All:
> I don't know if many of you would remember me, but I used to attend the MADS get-togethers for a while a couple years ago before moving to Massachusetts. I've just moved back to Maryland with my lovely girlfriend and humble menagerie, however, and am looking forward to reacquainting myself with the group. It looks like I just missed a great meeting, but I look forward to hopefully seeing you all around in the near future. Cheers!
> - Josh


Welcome back to Maryland Josh!
MADS is still doing its thing as evidenced in this thread...
Regards,
Scott


----------



## melas

flyangler18 said:


> Matt, there's a local guy who has done some of our team swag in the past who may be able to compete with those prices; business name is Coulson Graphics. His email is [email protected].


Thanks Jason! I'll check with him and let you know what I find out!


----------



## gillenws

hey all,

i'm relatively new to the hobby and my first frogs will be coming in early next week. however, i don't think my fly cultures will be producing. i am located in the richmond area, but i will be in the DC area for the weekend and was wondering if anyone has a producing culture of melanogaster that i could purchase from them. i'd really appreciate it. if anyone has a culture they could sell me please PM me, my phone went through the washer the other night and i haven't gotten a new one yet :-/

thanks,
will


----------



## melas

gillenws said:


> hey all,
> 
> i'm relatively new to the hobby and my first frogs will be coming in early next week. however, i don't think my fly cultures will be producing. i am located in the richmond area, but i will be in the DC area for the weekend and was wondering if anyone has a producing culture of melanogaster that i could purchase from them. i'd really appreciate it. if anyone has a culture they could sell me please PM me, my phone went through the washer the other night and i haven't gotten a new one yet :-/
> 
> thanks,
> will


Talk to Chris Dulany of DartFrog Depot . . . DartFrogDepot.com

MADS member and local DC Vendor . . .


----------



## gillenws

i went to him first, he's behind on his fly prep and referred me to this thread


----------



## flyangler18

gillenws said:


> i went to him first, he's behind on his fly prep and referred me to this thread


You won't be terribly far from Scott Menigoz (SMenigoz) - he's always got boatloads of flies. 

Hopefully someone will help you out, mate!


----------



## UmbraSprite

Will,

If you can't find anyone else you can take one of mine but it will be kind of old and low producing unless my newest batch blooms. How many frogs are you caring for? If it is just a few one of my old cultures may still get you by.

Chris


----------



## SMenigoz

flyangler18 said:


> You won't be terribly far from Scott Menigoz (SMenigoz) - he's always got boatloads of flies.
> Hopefully someone will help you out, mate!


Thanks for the plug!
I do indeed have plenty of hydei and melanogaster going. PM me if you're interested in driving up.
Scott


----------



## gillenws

i will be feeding 4 cryptophyllobates until my new culture begins producing... so whatever you guys think is best, you all have more experience than i do.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Scott loves a good frogger...so he can hook you up but he is about 45 minutes north of me. He is in Frederick, MD and I am in Bethesda. 

Like I said I have slim pickens at the moment but certainly if you can't make it elsewhere contact me and we will get you something ... which beats nothing!


----------



## Julio

so does anyone want to host a meeting soon? its been a while since the last MADS meeting


----------



## BBoyette

When should it be?
Maybe in Jan after the holiday rush?


----------



## DCreptiles

im down when ever... eli is due jan 22nd but we should start keeping a eye out around x mass for the baby to come.. but i would like to make it to the next meet. they are always a good time lol.


----------



## NathanB

we can always just go somewhere like the Baltimore aquarium if no one wants to host a meeting too


----------



## gillenws

i'd also like to try to make it... new guy


----------



## Philsuma

bussardnr said:


> we can always just go somewhere like the Baltimore aquarium if no one wants to host a meeting too


 
Thats a cool idea.


----------



## Julio

just make sure to leave the harbor at sundown!! lol


----------



## NathanB

why, phil was a ranger. he can put the beat down on those thugs


----------



## jfehr232

Julio said:


> just make sure to leave the harbor at sundown!! lol


ahh, I don't think its that bad after sundown. If you walk like couple blocks away you should just run for your life. There is plenty of people relaxing and enjoying the night at least that one week for us ahah.


----------



## BBoyette

bussardnr said:


> why, phil was a ranger. he can put the beat down on those thugs


Me and Julio should be able to hold them down if it comes to that lol..if not I can call up my goons.


----------



## Julio

bussardnr said:


> we can always just go somewhere like the Baltimore aquarium if no one wants to host a meeting too


we shoudl have a contest of who can catch the most tricolors.


----------



## Philsuma

Julio said:


> we shoudl have a contest of who can catch the most tricolors.


Thats just an urban legend....now these guys are def there. Mainly for escaped crix and roach control.


----------



## NathanB

what are those?


----------



## Philsuma

bussardnr said:


> why, phil was a ranger. he can put the beat down on those thugs


 
No worries Nate....I'll just throw you at them. Well...no worries for the rest of us, anyway.

Last time we were down inner harbour way....Julio and Mike K. were a little nervous. And they are from NYC !


----------



## Philsuma

bussardnr said:


> what are those?


Smooth side toad - Suriname

Smooth-sided toad (Bufo guttatus) - Suriname


----------



## Julio

theya re not an urban legend, they are defintiely there i have seen then last time we went down there


----------



## Philsuma

Julio said:


> theya re not an urban legend, they are defintiely there i have seen then last time we went down there


Sorry...I stand corrected.

The last time I was flipping rocks and bark up on the "top of the world" there, was 2007 and I don't think they were reported at that time.

Staff sanctioned field herp outing, ,I may add....


----------



## jfehr232

Julio said:


> we shoudl have a contest of who can catch the most tricolors.


LOL....I love this idea!!!! 

Phil, I saw that!!! I think I might have a picture somewhere, will try to find asap!!!


----------



## jfehr232

HERE YOU GO PHIL!!!!!! They are pretty cool looking!!!


----------



## Philsuma

Cool...it was on the walkway?

I had to work and flip for mine


----------



## jfehr232

Yea, everyone was walking by it and I was like taking crazy pictures of it...ahah some ppl just don't apperciate!!

I lifted up a big leaf and tons of tri froglets came out, it was amazing!!


----------



## Ed

jfehr232 said:


> View attachment 6872
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO PHIL!!!!!! They are pretty cool looking!!!


When was that taken there? The last I spoke with some of the staff down there, the tricolor population in the rainforest had taken a huge hit and a number of spots where they could be reliably seen no longer produced any. Maybe they are making a bit of a comback, but the last time I was down there, all of the old hot spots didn't have any hopping around and I didn't hear the males calling like in prior trips. 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma

hopefully the smooth sides are still there.....they are good pest control.


----------



## jfehr232

Ed said:


> When was that taken there? The last I spoke with some of the staff down there, the tricolor population in the rainforest had taken a huge hit and a number of spots where they could be reliably seen no longer produced any. Maybe they are making a bit of a comback, but the last time I was down there, all of the old hot spots didn't have any hopping around and I didn't hear the males calling like in prior trips.
> 
> Ed



That picture was taken this past summer. As soon as you went into the rainforest you could hear the calls. A couple of tri's were out in the open and some were hidden of course in that crazy jungle. We saw pretty good amount, so hopefully they are doing better.


----------



## Ed

jfehr232 said:


> That picture was taken this past summer. As soon as you went into the rainforest you could hear the calls. A couple of tri's were out in the open and some were hidden of course in that crazy jungle. We saw pretty good amount, so hopefully they are doing better.


That is a lot better.. I wonder if they rebounded or they restocked. 

Ed


----------



## jfehr232

Well I was talking to the one lady that worked there and she said they have transmitter's in all of them to track their progress. I thought to myself that would be really unlikely to track each one because who knows how many are actually in there.


----------



## Ed

jfehr232 said:


> Well I was talking to the one lady that worked there and she said they have transmitter's in all of them to track their progress. I thought to myself that would be really unlikely to track each one because who knows how many are actually in there.


Hmm... I'm not sure they make a transponder small enough for a adult E. tricolor much less a transmitter... 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma

Ah...the ole' transmitter story 

Just like every Saguaro cactus in the Sonoran has a transmitter too....haha.




uh...wait....now I actually think that most of those really do.


----------



## jfehr232

LOL....yea I wasn't sure to believe it or not. Just on the fact there is no way to consistently keep up with frog production in such a large area but maybe soo.....


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, we've been inactive for a little while, so I thought I'd throw the meeting proposal back out there to see if there was still any interest. I'd definitely be up for one if we can agree on a location. I've been out of the loop for quite a while down here, and would like to reacquaint myself with the group. 

- Josh


----------



## Julio

nothing will prob happen til Feb or March i woudl think being that the holidays are around the corner, then you got the NFL playoffs after that


----------



## Philsuma

Brooklyn is being mentioned as the next meeting on tap.....

Satisifys the NE crowd...the joisey and new yawkers as well as being close enough for the rest of the MADS membership.


----------



## Bob Fraser

Everyone's frog's survive the Blizzard of 2009?


----------



## melas

Mine were fine! Got about 12" of snow here.


----------



## SMenigoz

melas said:


> Mine were fine! Got about 12" of snow here.


Got 15+ inches here in Frederick...seemed like more when shoveling it 3X.


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> we shoudl have a contest of who can catch the most tricolors.


I'm down with that. Last time i was there, this past year I saw two of them right in front of me. If i had soemthing to put them in I could easily have snagged them both. They are definitly all over the place there.

Julio, do you know what type of tricolors they are?


----------



## Julio

George, they were Slavis from what i know.


----------



## jfehr232

We should all find a weekend and go down there!!! If thats even possible.


----------



## ggazonas

jfehr232 said:


> We should all find a weekend and go down there!!! If thats even possible.


Sounds like a weekend.


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> George, they were Slavis from what i know.


Do you mean Salvias???


----------



## Philsuma

I'm all for field herping......and I think _*all*_ the MADS (local) guys are familiar with the Aquarium.

But

Maybe we should not be promoting field herping an institution? We have several members that work there or are otherwise affiliated.

just sayin.....


----------



## Julio

ggazonas said:


> Do you mean Salvias???


hahah, yeah, sorry its been a crazy day in the office today.


----------



## jfehr232

Philsuma said:


> I'm all for field herping......and I think _*all*_ the MADS (local) guys are familiar with the Aquarium.
> 
> But
> 
> Maybe we should not be promoting field herping an institution? We have several members that work there or are otherwise affiliated.
> 
> just sayin.....


Well, I would love to go field herping, I recently was looking at your thread about you doing a sort of thing. I would be interested if I had the funds. Understood about the aquarium..lol It was just to put something out there..


----------



## NathanB

so, lets narrow it down to a month, whats good for everyone?


----------



## SMenigoz

So its been 8 months since our last MADS meeting and I'm getting the itch to host another...wife has been harping on when I'll do another floor-ceiling cleaning. 
How does February(1st or 2nd week) work for everyone?
Scott


----------



## Bob Fraser

Scott,
That works for me, anything but the 14th!!


----------



## melas

Bob Fraser said:


> Scott,
> That works for me, anything but the 14th!!


What's the 14??


----------



## Julio

Well, the first weekend in Feb is superbowl weekend and the second weekend is columbus day weekend.


----------



## Bob Fraser

You don't know what the 14Th IS? Here's a hint: Gentleman Start Your Engines!!
And the answer is The Daytona 500. 
BUT don't forget to get some flowers, a card, & candy for your Sweetie(S)!
Columbus Day in N.Y. must be a big event!


----------



## straydog16

Uh, Columbus Day is in October. That weekend is Presidents Day. Either way, though I have never been to one of these things before, I'd really like to attend and my vote would also go for late February since the first two weekends don't seem to be conducive to having a get together.


----------



## Julio

oops i meant to say president's day weekend, i know a lot of you guys have kids and usually go away and do family stuff. 
GO JETS!!


----------



## Ed

And Hamburg is the 27th of Feb. 

Ed


----------



## Julio

well that leaves the thir weekend then.


----------



## angry gary

i am all for the third weekend.
AG


----------



## ggazonas

So are we talking about the 20 or 21? And is this gonna be a Saturday or Sunday affair?


----------



## SMenigoz

ggazonas said:


> So are we talking about the 20 or 21? And is this gonna be a Saturday or Sunday affair?


I've kinda stayed out of the date discussion...I'd prefer it to be on a Saturday, so the 20th.


----------



## ggazonas

SMenigoz said:


> I've kinda stayed out of the date discussion...I'd prefer it to be on a Saturday, so the 20th.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Looking for a male mint if anyone has one.

Have a sub adult R. summersi froglet for sale, $100. Three azureus as well, near adult sized.


----------



## Philsuma

Scott,

"Event" and "meeting" traffic / chatter seems to be down...along with frog sales....

but

are you locking into this date? Are people comitting? 

just some follow up....


----------



## ggazonas

I think part of that lack of "traffic" may have to do with the other two NJ/PA/NY meetings overshadowing this one.

In any case, if theres a meeting I'll be there.


----------



## NathanB

If traffics not to bad I will too.


----------



## Julio

I should be there, gotta see what i will have for sale, have to go through the grow out tanks tonight or tomorrow and see what i can bring.


----------



## ggazonas

Well it looks like Julio and I will be going down there from NJ/NY. 

I think there are a couple others from the area who might go as well.

As far as availability looks like everything is too young at the moment except a 2-3 mos old patricia tinc and a supposed calling male tarapota that hasn't called since I got it. The tarapota is $80, and the patricia is $40.


----------



## melas

I'm planning on being there - wouldn't ever miss a chance to see Scott's collection!


----------



## jfehr232

As long as I can find a ride I can come...My car only makes it so far and if it does get far, it never will go back from where it came from


----------



## ggazonas

melas said:


> I'm planning on being there - wouldn't ever miss a chance to see Scott's collection!


I second that...I didn't get a good enough look last time...I had someone with me (my fiancee) who wasn't to into the frogs so I didn't really get a chance to thoroughly look at everything.

Look forward to seeing everything again.


----------



## Philsuma

My standard: "as long as I'm not in florida or further South....I'll be there"


Here's sumthin interesting. How many OG MADs members are there that are still active or who still keep darts? Heres the Orig list from over 5 1/2 years ago....



1. David Martin (dmartin72) 
2. Sean Stewart (seanstew) 
3. Scott Menigoz (smenigoz) 
4. JustinYeager (yeager) 
5. Richard SInes (tuthelimit) 
6. Yuri (Yuri)
7. Scott (dartsanddragons)
8. Van Robinson (Van) 
9. Tim (TimsViv)
10. Mike (Dunner97074)
11. Josh (JoshKaptur)
12. Nia (nana_enes)
13. Sue Frederick (mmunchkins)
14. Corey Wickliffe (KeroKero)
15. Damon Kraft (4thecrue)
16. Dawn Griffith (Dawn)
17. Nick Morin (NickMorin)
18. Jared Johnson (Jared J)


----------



## roxrgneiss

Unless something comes up, I'll be there too.



Philsuma said:


> Here's sumthin interesting. How many OG MADs members are there that are still active or who still keep darts? Heres the Orig list from over 5 1/2 years ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. David Martin (dmartin72)
> 2. Sean Stewart (seanstew)
> 3. Scott Menigoz (smenigoz)
> 4. JustinYeager (yeager)
> 5. Richard SInes (tuthelimit)
> 6. Yuri (Yuri)
> 7. Scott (dartsanddragons)
> 8. Van Robinson (Van)
> 9. Tim (TimsViv)
> 10. Mike (Dunner97074)
> 11. Josh (JoshKaptur)
> 12. Nia (nana_enes)
> 13. Sue Frederick (mmunchkins)
> 14. Corey Wickliffe (KeroKero)
> 15. Damon Kraft (4thecrue)
> 16. Dawn Griffith (Dawn)
> 17. Nick Morin (NickMorin)
> 18. Jared Johnson (Jared J)



That is interesting. I do know that Tim is still around and keeping frogs. I saw Corey at MARS this past Fall, but I don't know if she is still keeping much. What's funny to me is how many local 'froggers' there are and how few want to come to meetings or even post in the forums. We still have good turnouts at most meetings, but it strikes me as odd how many people there are that don't want to meet with others sharing the same interests.

See y'all in a few weeks.

Mike


----------



## DCreptiles

This is a busy month for me but i will try my best to be there. anyone from ny nj doing a car pool? split gas tolls ect..


----------



## Julio

roxrgneiss said:


> Unless something comes up, I'll be there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is interesting. I do know that Tim is still around and keeping frogs. I saw Corey at MARS this past Fall, but I don't know if she is still keeping much. What's funny to me is how many local 'froggers' there are and how few want to come to meetings or even post in the forums. We still have good turnouts at most meetings, but it strikes me as odd how many people there are that don't want to meet with others sharing the same interests.
> 
> See y'all in a few weeks.
> 
> Mike


Corey is now working for Sean, taking care of the collection, George and I ran into her there a few weeks back.


----------



## jewrigh1

I/ we would like to attend. Is anyone allowed to come, or is there a membership etc?

We are relatively new to the hobby and would be interested in basti (female or 2 or pair/group) , intermedius and poss vanzo , nancy.

Also interested in planted or empty vivs(can' t keep them built fast enough)

Thanks


----------



## Julio

this meeting is open to anyone in the hobby who is willing to travel to Scott's, you will meet the coolest people there, so you are more than welcome to join us, no membership fee or anything just make sure you have a good time.


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> Scott,
> are you locking into this date? Are people comitting?
> just some follow up....


Yes, Ive committed to 20Feb, roughly two weeks from this Saturday. I understand that there are other regional meetings slated, but I think that the MAD group has been in existance for a long time and always draws a great crowd/discussions. 
Any thoughts about what we'd like to highlight? Anybody want to post a general "shoutout" on DB to let those know its coming? I know there are several newbies out there that might not be familiar with this thread and may miss a great opportunity to converse with fellow froggers... I continue to get great info at each meeting{as well as the opportunity to spur on some frog breeding as posted in another thread!).
My workload has increased dramatically; not suprisingly, my time on DB has decreased, but not my interest. 
As we get closer, I'd like those planning on coming to respond here so that I can have enough food--the usual 6' sub will be available, Cynthia will make her brownies...those interested in bringing something may consider sodas, beer, chips, ect...
With it now snowing, I'll offer the usual conditional warning for the final date...I'll be here and locals may find the drive easy, but those coming down from up north should gauge accordingly.
Some new things to see: I've upgraded a few wood racks with steel ones, re-done a few tanks, and should have a Orchidarium on site(currently being built in MN.) with a number of plants just received from Chuck N. via Hawaii.
Regards,
Scott


----------



## Bob Fraser

Hi Scott,
Can't wait for some of Cynthia's brownies, yum! Can make it less than an hour,& I believe 2 or 3 other people will be with me from the area. What time are you looking to start ?


----------



## Philsuma

Sounds great.

I could have anywhere from a couple CB Pumilio froglets (if PMs and interest prove real) to a dozen or more if people flake......

I will also bring some Tinc, Auratus and Leucs for sale or trade.

And the usual...Excelsior by the bagful, Indian Almond leaves, Lots of bug cultures - Iso's both small white and giant orange (really nice). Film cans with cups and trays.

Anyone want to try to "do the Aquarium", book store...local pet shops or other places?


----------



## Julio

looks like ia have a 
sub adult female Alanis
3 juvi alanis
2 tarapoto juvis
1 subadult intermedius
1 standard lamasi subadult
1 proven pair of blue jeans
1 proven pair of nominat variabilis

Please PM me for prices, will only bring frogs if interested.


----------



## Bob Fraser

I'm looking for the following frogs to swap:

blue & black auratus need a male trade a female
citronella trade a calling male for a mature female
bakhuis trade a female for a calling male
bi-color need two females will trade two males
need a calling male goldust bastimento
need two mature female alinis
need a giant orange female will trade male 

waiting on a response from Julio about alanis. Let me know what might work for you.


----------



## ggazonas

Scott

I think last time you mentioned that the people attending should bring a list of what we are working to the next MADS meeting. 

I don't remember if you mentioned this or if someone else did but I think it would be beneficial for some people who are working with frogs they haven't gotten any breeding from.

Any thoughts.....


----------



## gillenws

To Scott:

A buddy of mine and I will be attending weather permitting. Let me know if we can bring anything.

To others:

I will be looking for a calling male azureiventris. Please pm me if you have one you would be willing to bring to sell to me.


----------



## JoshH

I will be doing my best to attend


----------



## Julio

can't wait to get some of your plants Josh, always interesting stuff.


----------



## SMenigoz

ggazonas said:


> Scott
> I think last time you mentioned that the people attending should bring a list of what we are working to the next MADS meeting.
> I don't remember if you mentioned this or if someone else did but I think it would be beneficial for some people who are working with frogs they haven't gotten any breeding from.
> Any thoughts.....


George,
Good idea--what's a good way to make it happen? Big wipe board? Electronic file? I think a breakdown of frogs, with the DB screen names of those who have them, may be a start. Ideally, there should be a 1.2.3 ratio, which would show who has extra sexed frogs to pair up...
Start time of the meet will be 12--earlier guests are welcome but likely be put to work!
Scott


----------



## MSteele

scott
I will be there, can't wait. 
mike steele


----------



## Philsuma

I am looking for :

Clean leaf litter - medium to large Mag leaves...

ABG substrate....so far Josh has made the best mix I have used.


----------



## Armson

I was going to attend the Manassas reptile show. But this sounds way more interesting. Have you met your quota for Newbies in this meeting? 


-Byron


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Will shoot to get there around 12.

Looking for:
- male mint terribilis
- female banded leuc
- male highland variabilis (have an extra proven female for sale as well)


----------



## Philsuma

Armson said:


> I was going to attend the Manassas reptile show. But this sounds way more interesting.


 
If you like dart frogs, expertly designed vivaria (is that even a word?) and gluten free cookies.....this will be at least 1000 times more interesting.


----------



## Armson

And to think I was just hoping to see one frog vendor at the manassas show. Now I am going to see nothing but frogs! 

Does the Mid-atlantic Dendro society have a website? Or membership fees? How do I join?


----------



## ggazonas

SMenigoz said:


> George,
> Good idea--what's a good way to make it happen? Big wipe board? Electronic file? I think a breakdown of frogs, with the DB screen names of those who have them, may be a start. Ideally, there should be a 1.2.3 ratio, which would show who has extra sexed frogs to pair up...
> Start time of the meet will be 12--earlier guests are welcome but likely be put to work!
> Scott


Scott

Thats a good question...

Having DB screen name as well as actual name and sex ratios should be included. I think also denoting species that are breeding would also be helpful.

As far as sharing the info with eachother I think if people want to bring a hrad copy of what they are keeping/breeding ...that information could be left on a table for everyone to view?

What do you think?


----------



## Philsuma

Armson said:


> And to think I was just hoping to see one frog vendor at the manassas show. Now I am going to see nothing but frogs!
> 
> Does the Mid-atlantic Dendro society have a website? Or membership fees? How do I join?


The membership fee is only $200.00 payable to my paypal account....





kidding.

All you have to do is PM Scott Menigoz and inquire. This will be my third meeting I've attended and EVERY time I go, I am impressed by everyone attending, the level of the hobby and Scott's awesome frog basement and hospitality.

Everyone usually brings a food item...chips, soda, snacks....some people bring beer - we were lucky enought to have Jason bring some home brew one time.

I try to bring some items for the host - glass petri dishes...I think I brought a small clip fan that Scott seems to like.......feeder insects would probably go over well.

There will also be LOTS of frogs for trade, transfer and sale. Bring any tanks, vivs, supplies ect as well. These MADS meets are bigger BY FAR than any reptile show (for frogs mind you) and much BETTER.

I guarantee you will be amazed at what the hobby has to offer if you are lucky enough to attend.

I need spring cultures too....a bunch.

In addtion to Pumilo froglets....Leuc froglets.....I should have some adult proven pairs of Tincs, Azureus, Saul Yellowbacks and Orange Bastimentos.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

What proven tinc pairs will you have available?


----------



## Philsuma

Azureus

Saul Yellowbacks


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Ah ok, wasn't sure if you meant other tincs than the ones you mentioned.

Also looking for a male standard lamasi.


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> If you like dart frogs, expertly designed vivaria (is that even a word?) and gluten free cookies.....this will be at least 1000 times more interesting.


Expertly?? Lets just say that you should see an example of many techniques, none what I'd consider expert, and many different sized tanks.
IMO, these meetings are GREAT places to network; to find out who's working with what, looking at vivaria and raising questions that many in attendance can answer. Plant swaps seem to be a regular (and highly valued) occurance. Michael K, Mike S. and Josh quickly come to mind... 
A dart frogger will gain far more coming to one of these meets than a typical herp show, and no admittance fee!
Scott


----------



## SMenigoz

Current count:
Bob Fraser
Matt Allen
Julio
straydog16
angry gary
George Gazonas
Michael Khadavi
Phil (Philsuma)
Nate (bussardr)
jfehr232
Mike Stroble (roxrgneiss)
Derek(DCreptiles)
jewrigh1
gillenws +1
Josh H
Mike Steele (neko121)
Byron (Armson)
...and a few others who have PM'd me. 

Scott


----------



## NathanB

has anyone sent out an email to the mads group?


----------



## DCreptiles

i am currently looking for a calling male tarapoto imi, male orange lamasi, male vittatus, male tinc yellow back.

available: azureus froglets, solarte froglets, Vent froglets, cayo de agua froglets.


----------



## BBoyette

SMenigoz said:


> Current count:
> Bob Fraser
> Matt Allen
> Julio
> straydog16
> angry gary
> George Gazonas
> Michael Khadavi
> Phil (Philsuma)
> Nate (bussardr)
> jfehr232
> Mike Stroble (roxrgneiss)
> Derek(DCreptiles)
> jewrigh1
> gillenws +1
> Josh H
> Mike Steele (neko121)
> Byron (Armson)
> ...and a few others who have PM'd me.
> 
> Scott


Mr.Boyette (MaxB22)


----------



## Bob Fraser

Scott,
I'll be bringing two others with me Shea (SRCiv05) & her friend Jenn. Jason hasn't gotten back to me if ref: to the meet. Perhaps we could have a TWI recruitment drive ( everyone kick in a couple of bucks ) proceeds go to hooking up a new member (put names in hat) with a free membership. Or if nobody is down with that we could donate the proceeds to TWI. Any one want to do a tadpole swap I've got some blue-legged vents to swap.


----------



## BBoyette

Just wanted to know if anyone will be offering any pums?


----------



## melas

I have 3 Basti froglets - 2 orange and 1 red. I'll only bring them if someone claims them ahead of time . . .


----------



## rollinkansas

Hopefully Ill be coming too with Mike and Julio.

I have an extra male Sphaerodactylus gaigae, if anyone is interested. The cost would be free, but Id like to get some really tiny leafed cuttings in trade. Its a pretty rare species of sphaero, but Id find you a mate for it when you are ready.


----------



## Philsuma

MaxB22 said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone will be offering any pums?


I have quite a few Pum froglets - see the earlier posts.

Can you bring those remaining tanks, Brandon?

Did anyone hear if Lee is coming?


----------



## BBoyette

Philsuma said:


> I have quite a few Pum froglets - see the earlier posts.
> 
> Can you bring those remaining tanks, Brandon?
> 
> Did anyone hear if Lee is coming?


Yea of course Ill bring them. I can check to see if Lee is coming.


----------



## JoshH

Philsuma said:


> ABG substrate....so far Josh has made the best mix I have used.


Phil ~ I might be able to bring some for ya.....or at least the ingredients


----------



## Philsuma

rollinkansas said:


> Hopefully Ill be coming too with Mike and Julio.
> 
> I have an extra male Sphaerodactylus gaigae, if anyone is interested. The cost would be free, but Id like to get some really tiny leafed cuttings in trade. Its a pretty rare species of sphaero, but Id find you a mate for it when you are ready.


Mike....I'd like to have it. I'll bring a lot of clippings and some plant boxes with @ 5-6 started clippings on spag in a plastic KIS box.


----------



## Philsuma

JoshH said:


> Phil ~ I might be able to bring some for ya.....or at least the ingredients


Awesome.......thanks.


oh...I also have some good information that a new member who just happens to be a vet will be attending and trying to bring a bunch of styro cooler boxes for shipping!


----------



## rollinkansas

Philsuma said:


> Mike....I'd like to have it. I'll bring a lot of clippings and some plant boxes with @ 5-6 started clippings on spag in a plastic KIS box.


There is already a line haha. I think Ill just bring it and whoever has plants I like, give it to them. It wasnt so much a "whose ever first", as Ill bring it, and if I see something I like then we got a deal. If I bring it to the show, I wont be bringing it home with me, so someone will be lucky.


----------



## bellerophon

I'll be there guys, just not bringin anything exciting unless ofcourse someone has room for a 6ft tall hex lol


----------



## NathanB

I thought you sold that already


----------



## JeremyHuff

Hey all,

Somehow I missed this post. Can you tell me when and where the meet will be?

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## bellerophon

bussardnr said:


> I thought you sold that already


so did I, nobody seems to ever come and get it...


----------



## BBoyette

I remember last time a few of you out of towner's stayed over night....I have a spare bedroom with a futon if someone needs or wants to crash over night. Just hit me up.


----------



## Philsuma

MaxB22 said:


> I remember last time a few of you out of towner's stayed over night....I have a spare bedroom with a futon if someone needs or wants to crash over night. Just hit me up.


That was myself,Mike K and Julio. We went to the harbour and tried to find the Mayweather fight, almost got mugged and saw about 40 local police rousting some local kids.......good times, good times.

Mike and Julio remarked how nice NYC was in comparison


----------



## BBoyette

Philsuma said:


> That was myself,Mike K and Julio. We went to the harbour and tried to find the Mayweather fight, almost got mugged and saw about 40 local police rousting some local kids.......good times, good times.
> 
> Mike and Julio remarked how nice NYC was in comparison


Haha things can get hectic in bmore...I live about 20-25miles away from bmore and about another 25-30 from washington d.c., so im right in the comfort zone outside of the hostile territories lol.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I felt violated.


----------



## Philsuma

JeremyHuff said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Somehow I missed this post. Can you tell me when and where the meet will be?
> 
> Thanks
> Jeremy


 
Hi Jeremy,

*Fredrick Maryland*. Scott's house. *Sat Feburary 20th. 1200 hours* - noon. Should be over 25 dendroboard members - probably more.

If you can make it....these meetings are AWESOME. Lots of frogs and plants available to transfer, buy and trade and I think Scott has @ 40 vivs.

PM Scott for more info.

There should be a bunch of NYC and NJ guys coming. You could always carpool.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## BBoyette

Corpus Callosum said:


> I felt violated.


lol yea I bet you did....you gotta keep your head on a swivel when out in these streets.


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> [....these meetings are AWESOME. Lots of frogs and plants available to transfer, buy and trade and I think Scott has @ 40 vivs.


...or 81, but who's counting!
Scott


----------



## Philsuma

Haha...I was pretty sure the number was higher, that's why I tried the @ icon.

It's funny how vivs multiply isn't it? I counted @ 25 in my room a few weeks ago and just now there are 31.

They tend to breed along with the frogs....


----------



## ggazonas

DCreptiles said:


> i am currently looking for a calling male tarapoto imi, male orange lamasi, male vittatus, male tinc yellow back.
> 
> available: azureus froglets, solarte froglets, Vent froglets, cayo de agua froglets.


I have a supposed calling male taropoto imi, but i haven't heard any calling yet. Looking for 80$ for him or a trade. I definitly have male vitatus though, i'd be asking $50 for them.


----------



## rollinkansas

Since stuff keeps popping out of eggs I forgot about, I might have some more geckos available depending on what else decides to hatch.


----------



## angry gary

i guess i will become a MADS member at scott's frog soiree and emporium.

AG


----------



## Philsuma

angry gary said:


> i guess i will become a MADS member at scott's frog soiree and emporium.
> 
> AG


Gary, you already are a member.......you already are 

A new member, but a member none the less.

Just be prepared for a life altering hobby experience at Scott's place - and I'm not really kidding about that.


----------



## jewrigh1

I should have an approx 1 yr old calling male imitator(nominal) to trade.

jason


----------



## pa.walt

as usual i wish i could go but don't really want to drive to scotts house by myself.  would rather hitch a ride but there is no one in my "area" that is close. 
i guess i can say its a good thing we are having the snow storm tues-wed. at least by saturday it sould be cleaned up.
as usual take some pictures.


----------



## DCreptiles

awww walkt if you lived closer to me id be more then happy to car pool with you. but i hope you can make it if not see you at jasons right?


----------



## Philsuma

Have you ever been to Scott's, Walt?


----------



## pa.walt

phil i have never been to scotts. but i was at the first unoffical mad meet with mike shrom. poor woman offered her place and expected about 10 people to show on a friday. there was about three times as many. but it was fun. 
derrick if you were going down to scotts by the way of rt.78 that would be close to me. but i guess the ny people will going on rt.95 by philly.
thats ok i'll just be crying in my fly cultures as i am making them up wishing i could of made it to scotts.


----------



## DCreptiles

pa.walt said:


> phil i have never been to scotts. but i was at the first unoffical mad meet with mike shrom. poor woman offered her place and expected about 10 people to show on a friday. there was about three times as many. but it was fun.
> derrick if you were going down to scotts by the way of rt.78 that would be close to me. but i guess the ny people will going on rt.95 by philly.
> thats ok i'll just be crying in my fly cultures as i am making them up wishing i could of made it to scotts.



yeah im suppost to be riding up with a buddy dont know which way he will end up going.. last time i went i rt 95. scotts is a hike for me but its worth the trip especially since im hoping to bring back a few new things.


----------



## jfehr232

Awesome.....I am def going now!!!! Thanks to Matt and Phil  

Clearing the memory card...and ready to take tons of pictures


----------



## Philsuma

No thanks nessa John.

It's what we do.....


Besides....you do NOT wanna miss this meet - trust me.


----------



## Philsuma

Eldorado froglets that will be available at the MADs meeting:

I could have as many as 5, as long as they last. As always, the MADS peeps get first crack at these beauties before I put them on the regular classifieds section.

All trades considered. If purchased - they will be "normal" CB Pumilio prices.

I will also be updating the below thread with Cauchero and some cool yellowish green Rio Guarumo froglet pics.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/50275-eldorado-froglets.html


----------



## rjmarchisi

I can have the following delivered: orange lamasi ( 2 froglets ),lowland fant ( 1 froglet ), vanzolinii ( 1 calling male ), proven colon pair, 0.0.2 colon froglets and 0.0.2 red bastis.

Please pm or email me for pricing and info.

thanks,

rob


----------



## Philsuma

Do you have pics of the Colons?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

rjmarchisi said:


> Please pm or email me for pricing and info





Philsuma said:


> Do you have pics of the Colons?


Pm for info.
J


----------



## Philsuma

Jason DeSantis said:


> Pm for info.
> J


Gee, thanks for the help there Jason....


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Anything to help you out Phil.
J


----------



## Philsuma

Proven pair of Saul Yellowbacks.

Patrick Nabors line 2008

Previous buyer flaked so these are available to MADs first, trade or sale.


Female:












Both:


----------



## SMenigoz

What with the recent TWO blizzards here in Maryland, I am still planning on the meeting in 9 days, but parking will be an issue. I live on a cul-de-sac and it has not been plowed out yet. My neighbor has a snow plow and has done a fantastic job finding places for the snow in our immediate circle; the road in/out is limited to one lane. If this situation does not improve by next Wednesday, I am not sure where people would park. Blocking in my neighbors is not an option. 
So... we have until Wednesday for Mother Nature (and Frederick snowplows) to do their thing. Hopefully enough melting will occur to allow a lane for parking and another for passing. 
More to follow...
Scott


----------



## Julio

just hose it down Scott, lol. 
I am sure enough of it will melt by next week.


----------



## jewrigh1

Maybe we can set up a shuttle to a parking lot. Shopping center near by???

This is my 1 st meet and don't want to miss it.


----------



## Philsuma

jewrigh1 said:


> Maybe we can set up a shuttle to a parking lot. Shopping center near by???


There is a big parking lot nearby.....good idea.....that's an easy fix.


----------



## Julio

good thinking, maybe even a school in the area.


----------



## SMenigoz

Julio said:


> good thinking, maybe even a school in the area.


Yup--where there's a will, there's a way. 
If people have stuff to drop off, by all means do so. I'm sure we can come up with something creative for parking.
Once downstairs, its like a tropical setting...without the palm trees. Wait, I do have a few Biophytum that look like palm trees...
Scott


----------



## NathanB

theres a ghetto mall not to far


----------



## Julio

bussardnr said:


> theres a ghetto mall not to far


does that mean we will come back to the cars sitting on cinder blocks


----------



## ggazonas

SMenigoz said:


> What with the recent TWO blizzards here in Maryland, I am still planning on the meeting in 9 days, but parking will be an issue. I live on a cul-de-sac and it has not been plowed out yet. My neighbor has a snow plow and has done a fantastic job finding places for the snow in our immediate circle; the road in/out is limited to one lane. If this situation does not improve by next Wednesday, I am not sure where people would park. Blocking in my neighbors is not an option.
> So... we have until Wednesday for Mother Nature (and Frederick snowplows) to do their thing. Hopefully enough melting will occur to allow a lane for parking and another for passing.
> More to follow...
> Scott


Right now mother nature is trying to plan another snow event for Monday...albiet only a few inches I'm sure you guys are at the max for snow capacity........Some of these alternative parking options may ne the way to go.


----------



## BBoyette

I found a local guy that is selling used 20g talls for $25 each if anyone is interested. He also has larger used tanks.


----------



## Philsuma

Saul Yellowbacks are spoken for.

Eldorado froglets may be available pending first offer........


----------



## dbabiak

I'm hoping it is ok to post here, one of the members suggested I try. Does anyone have a male giant orange available? I've had a few leads but no luck! Also, is the meet open to everyone or is there a membership involved? If there is a membership how do I get involved? Thanks!
Dan


----------



## melas

dbabiak said:


> I'm hoping it is ok to post here, one of the members suggested I try. Does anyone have a male giant orange available? I've had a few leads but no luck! Also, is the meet open to everyone or is there a membership involved? If there is a membership how do I get involved? Thanks!
> Dan


If you show up you are a member . . . whether you like it or not! 

No fees, no gimmicks. Just show up.


----------



## Philsuma

dbabiak said:


> I'm hoping it is ok to post here, one of the members suggested I try. Does anyone have a male giant orange available? I've had a few leads but no luck! Also, is the meet open to everyone or is there a membership involved? If there is a membership how do I get involved? Thanks!
> Dan


Dan...I tried to hook you up with those other guys. I was so wishing you were going to say that you found one...

Then I was gonna hit you up with a finders fee.

Richard or Chris didn't have one and they couldn't point you in another direction??


----------



## dbabiak

Phil,
I know I really appreciate the help. My brother has bought from Chris before so he checked with him and Chris didn't have anything sexable. I spoke to Richard and he said he was going to take a look but haven't heard anything from him, probably busy with all the snow!lol If I find one I'd be happy to shell over that finder's fee to you, I just want that frog!

Melas-
Thanks for the info about the group. I haven't been in any groups like this except for in the reef hobby and they ALWAYS seemed to have a sign-up fee. I am going to try to swing some things around next weekend so I can make that meeting. It really looks like its going to be a good one.


----------



## Philsuma

Man.....

I wish Jason K would attend.....beer notwithstanding.

but

the beer would be appreciated.


----------



## roxrgneiss

I can bring 1.1 Solarte to the meet. PM for info/photos. Need to downsize my collection... can't accept any trades.

Mike


----------



## rozdaboff

So - weather and schedule permitting - I am hoping to make the trip down to Scott's. Been at least a couple of years since the last meeting I made it to - probably the meeting in the early Spring of '08 was the last time.

It will be really nice to catch up with people - although from the looks of the posts - I haven't met the majority of people attending. So - I am looking forward to meeting the newer froggers as well.

I had a chance to at least get a rough idea of what I would have available to bring down if there is interest ahead of time. These are frogs I am sure I have:

0.0.2 Banded Intermedius - Phil Tan line. Well started juvis (probably ~4 months old) [Picture is representative - not actual frogs available, although they look very similar]










0.0.3 Loma partida pumilio - Tuss. These are late juvis/early subadults and at least 1/2 grown (5-6 months). If there is a male in the bunch, I wouldn't be surprised to hear calling soon. Just pulled them out of the breeders' tank. These pumilio still seem pretty uncommon in collections (although I haven't been able to keep up with the hobby much recently). The best way I can describe them is a larger version of a Popa norte pumilio.
[Representative picture - frogs available are quite a bit older]









0.0.2 Iquitos Red-Orange Vents. These are also late juvis. Look like a probable pair - but too young to be sure - and I have been fooled by Iquitos before.
[Representative picture - frogs available are quite a bit older]









I am also pretty sure that I have Tarapoto offspring in a couple of tanks of unrelated breeders (UE/Stewart frogs) - so if there is interest in those, please send me a PM and I can figure out exact numbers.

If you have any questions or interest in frogs - shoot me a PM. I may be slow to return messages - but I will get back to you. I am trying to keep the collection size down, so not really looking for any trades, but you can always try me.


----------



## DCreptiles

wow this meet looks like its going to be a blast! a lot of people are bringing a lot of different stuff to the table. i look foward to seeing everyone there ( if the snow stays away ) im still currently looking for 1 or 2 calling male orange lamasi and 1 or 2 calling male tarapoto imi's. pm me.


----------



## NathanB

Thats a beautiful pum Oz


----------



## rozdaboff

Thanks Nate. They are a very cool locality of pumilio. Froglets and adults can be pretty variable in coloration, from a darker emerald green and deep blue to a pale blue and lighter emerald green +/- spotting.

Here are some picture of offspring I have produced in the past just to show the variability:










































And here are some (not so great) pictures of the breeders:


----------



## rozdaboff

And to update my availability post - the Banded Intermedius offspring are 1.0.1. One of the suckers started calling as soon as I pulled them from the breeders tank and placed them in a temp tank.


----------



## Malaki33

so is the date saturday or sunday please?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

This coming Saturday.


----------



## Philsuma

Scott,

Is it ok for people to bring animals and supplies to trade, transfer or sell ?

just wanna make sure....


----------



## Corpus Callosum

If it's not ok we can just build an igloo in his driveway and transfer the meeting there  .


----------



## ggazonas

Corpus Callosum said:


> If it's not ok we can just build an igloo in his driveway and transfer the meeting there  .


Sounds good...we def. will have enough snow...the frogs might get a bit nippy though


----------



## Malaki33

what time saturday?


----------



## Philsuma

Malaki33 said:


> what time saturday?


Noon.......


----------



## Malaki33

Well that sucks! I am tied up until 11 and then its a four hour drive, so unfortnatley I dont think I can make it...bummer


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> Scott,
> Is it ok for people to bring animals and supplies to trade, transfer or sell ?
> just wanna make sure....


At first glance, sure. After thinking about it for a while, I'd prefer that this meet remain a dartfrog meeting and not a reptile show. So all things related to darts are welcome, with the understanding that larger items get "cleared" with me before bringing, like tanks. A good rule might be-- if you can't carry it in yourself (one trip) them maybe it might need to be cleared with the host first...I don't want to be a Debbie Downer, but there can be implications of bringing "foreign" items in and transmitting unwanted(diseases and the like) things to my collection... Styrofoam coolers are the norm and can find a spot somewhere in the basement.
The snow appears to be slowly receding...although another 4" is forcast for today. All speed ahead with the meet from my end, but close parking will be an issue. It might be a good time for guests to start thinking about the shuttle idea mentioned earlier...perhaps those with multi-person vehicles could meet several cars here and caravan to the nearest school or mall (~1/4 mile away)? With this snow, there is NO way that Dagerwing Place can handle more than a dozen cars, so people need to be creative. I'll dig out my driveway some more to fit three cars and park my truck somewhere else...
What a shame that the weather must create such hassles...I guess it could be worse, like predicting a snowstorm the day of the meet? At least you guys/gals will have dry roads until you turn into my development...
Scott


----------



## UmbraSprite

Hey all...

Sounds like you guys are geared up for a great meet if the weather allows. I unfortunately have to travel to Monaco for work until Sunday. I am interested in a few of the frogs that are up for grabs so I am going to PM you guys and if possible have you leave the frogs with someone at the meet so I can pickup when I get back.

Have fun!


----------



## Bob Fraser

Hi All,
Just wanted to post "A day in the Life of Fraser".
I'm offering up a chance to attend to a Virginia Falconer's Meet (8:30 am) to be held in Winchester Va. this Saturday 2/20/10 ( not that far from Scott's house ). It's open to the public & you will be able to go out in the field & watch various raptors hopefully take game. I don't mean to steal the thread from Scott & the frogs but quite a few people were interested in my Falconry adventures. Thought I'd put it out there in case any adventurers might want a real close-up look at some nice Hawks, Falcons & possibly an Owl or two. In case you want to locate a place to stay I'm posting an itinerary of the meet. If you decide to attend dress appropriately for some cold weather (layer), wear boots, & bring a stick so you can beat the brush in the hunt! Hopefully you will see some spectacular flights at prey (Bunnies,& Squirrels mostly) I can promise you will have an awesome time at both events Falconry & Frogs!! I'll be at the lobby around 8:00 am wearing a big grin as always. You can hunt for a couple of hours & then head to Scott's for the MADS meeting.

P.S. You Don't need a Hunting License to beat brush ! This is a free event unless your getting a room. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Winchester Field Meet "2010"
Where: 
Winchester, Virginia
When: 
Feb 19, 20 & 21
Meet Hotel Info: (Limited rooms) 
Travelodge Motel, 160 Front Royal Pike

Room cost $55.00 
(540) 665-0685

·Tell them you are with the VFA – falconers, if you want to be located with us and 
at a reduced room rate, or maybe use your AAA, AARP, etc. for a further discount.
Meet Director:Ray MillerDirections: (from either direction) 
I-81, exit 313.
Southeast corner of Routes 50 & I-81
Quarry Available:Rabbit, Squirrel, Ducks, Geese, Small Birds & Crow
The VFA has a club room in the hotel, ask at the front desk for the room number
Meet Schedule
Date
Time
Event



19 February 
Noon
Meet Starts – individual/informal hawking groups

6:00 PM
Meet at VFA Headquarters room to form informal dinner parties

8:00 PM
Officers & Directors Meeting - * Closed Meeting 

20 February 
6:30 AM
Breakfast next to motel at Cracker Barrel (VFA Seating)

8:30 AM
Meet in motel lobby for group picture and to form hunting parties

Noon
Informal lunch & reform hunting groups about 1PM

7:00 PM
General Membership Meeting - Open Meeting
In the VFA Headquarters Room

8:00 PM

*New Time & Location* 
Pizza Dinner in the VFA Headquarters Room following the meeting.

21 February 
7:30 AM
Breakfast next to motel at Cracker Barrel (VFA Seating)

9:00 AM
Meet at motel lobby to form hunting parties

12:00 PM
Informal lunch and reform hunting groups




Meet is completed as/when members and their guests return home
Notes:
(1) The VFA Board regrets that no arrangements will be made to provide approved hunting sites. It strongly suggests attendees arrive on Friday in time to find hunting sites and acquire permission to hunt.
(2) Please indicate on the sheet provided on the Headquarters door all quarry you take during the meet or, if taken on Sunday or after your or his departure, inform the Meet Director, Ray Miller. 
(3) The Board requests that all VFA members and other attending falconers participate in forming the above hunting parties and thereby assure that all of our guests can witness the wonders of falconry. It is also requested that everyone that attends sign the sheet on the VFA Headquarters’ door.

Might see you there!


----------



## Philsuma

Scott,

I should have been more specific.....are you ok with bringing Frogs and supplies and hobby related stuff to your place.

Examples: Feeder insects, excelsior, film cans, petri dishes, plant clippings, frogs in deli cups.....that sort of thing.

What I'm getting at, is that there was a frog meeting about 4 years ago where the host got all jacked up at the prospect of people selling frogs and supplies other than HIM. Although he didn't make that clear up front, as time went on,he was overheard to complain about all the people that came to his house and transfered their frogs...ect.

It's your barbecue....so I just want to make sure what's cool.


----------



## ridinshotgun

OK I have decided to make the drive up for the meeting. I am leaving from the Richmond, VA area around 9AM if anyone wants to carpool up let me know. I have to be back in the area by 8pm so keep that in mind.

I am looking for some film canister with suction cups if anyone has any?

Finally looking forward to meeting some of you guys from MD and DC.

Eric


----------



## decev

Hi all,

I just checked and this would only be about a 2:30 trip for me. The thing is, I'm very new. I've met exactly one frogger before, so I think it's safe to say I don't know any of you. So I don't know if that's weird or not . I'd like to meet some froggers though. So is the kind of thing that anyone is invited to, or only the established guys.

Note: I have about nothing to bring to the table, frogwise


----------



## Philsuma

ridinshotgun said:


> I am looking for some film canister with suction cups if anyone has any?


 
I just made up @ 35 last night. Three different kinds. Black and clear. Lids and trays and suction cups.


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> Scott,
> I should have been more specific.....are you ok with bringing Frogs and supplies and hobby related stuff to your place.
> Examples: Feeder insects, excelsior, film cans, petri dishes, plant clippings, frogs in deli cups.....that sort of thing.
> ...people selling frogs and supplies other than HIM.


Phil, 
You know me and how I feel about this sort of thing. I have absolutely NO problem with others negotiating sales, and I harbor NO ill will for others selling frogs/supplies/plants...thats one of the reasons why I do this--I love the plants! Nobody is under any obligation to purchase a single thing from me. I love hanging out with you frog dorks! I was mainly concerned with people bringing tanks...only so much room downstairs! 

Other topic--parking. Its up to you guys to figure it out. For those who have been to my place before, the turn-around area is fine, but not if people park on it. I'd like to keep that area open for my neighbors and MADS guests turning around. I'd suggest a few things:
1) Several spots will be available(my driveway included) along Dagerwing. I trust that everyone is responsible and won't park somewhere stupid...don't make me ask you to move your car. Other spots may be available along Angelwing and a quick walk to my house.
2) Start PM'ing others you know who are coming to arrange a parking site--some possiblities could be along Butterfly(main road before my dev'mt), small strip mall at the end of Mt Phillip (landmark Burger King), a school right off McCain Dr (you pass it when on Butterfly)...
3) Meet here and wait for a few others to show up--caravan to one of the sites listed above. Its a good way to get to know each other...
All these are less than a 1/2 mile from my place. 
Food-- I'll be providing 6- 22" party subs and some sodas. Cynthia promised to make her brownies... No obligation to bring something, but it works best if everyone brings something small. 
Hope this helps,
Scott


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Also have a male southern variabilis if anyone needs.


----------



## ggazonas

I have a probable male tarapota for $75 and about a dozen+ 3-6 week old Iquitos Red-Orange vent tads for sale. They will be $15 each or $10 each for more than 5.


----------



## Malaki33

Problem is they are forcating another storm this weekend!


----------



## ggazonas

Malaki33 said:


> Problem is they are forcating another storm this weekend!


It looks be just a clipper system so it shouldn't be bad, haven't seen the latest models yet so i can confirm it.


----------



## Philsuma

Malaki33 said:


> Problem is they are forcating another storm this weekend!


 
Nah.....won't be a problem after the other two.



no need to worry about a fornicating storm....


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> No need to worry about a fornicating storm....


Hilarious!!! You beat me to it!
Scott


----------



## ggazonas

ggazonas said:


> I have a probable male tarapota for $75 and about a dozen+ 3-6 week old Iquitos Red-Orange vent tads for sale. They will be $15 each or $10 each for more than 5.


Iquitos are all SOLD but I have about a dozen red ami tads that are 6-8 in the water...same deal as the iquitos as far as price.


----------



## Philsuma

SMenigoz said:


> Hilarious!!! You beat me to it!
> Scott


 
Pretty scary that was what immediately came to mind for us, huh?

The central PA contingent consisting of Matt (Melas), John and his GF and me, will all be in one vehicle. We can do the parking lot park and ride. Should be pretty easy to shuttle everyone.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Myself, George G., Julio, Damian, and Mike F. will all be in one car as well.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Well I will not be able to attend this one. But I did speak with Scott and anyone who wants to order from the site and save on shipping can do so. Derek will hand deliver any orders that get placed. All you have to do is go to the site and choose the pickup option when checking out and them leave a note in the comments section along the lines of bring to Scotts. All orders will be packed just like a normal order only your name will be put on the box instead of a shipping label. If you have any questions you can pm me.
J


----------



## rozdaboff

*Availability update, carpooling and bromeliads*

The Banded Intermedius have been spoken for. I have had quite a bit of interest in the Lomas - and I think something will be worked out soon - but you can still shoot me a PM if you are interested.

I am going to be driving down from Ithaca, NY (I-81S to I-83S to US-15S). Can meet people along the way if anyone is traveling that way.

Lastly, I visited Mike and Ryan of EcoWalls (formerly TreeTop Botanicals), and they had a large number of bromeliad pups available from a few Neoregelia sp. I offered to bring them down to the meeting for them. These are nice sized pups.

Pricing will be $4 each; 6 for $20; 10 for $30. 30+ broms are available. I won't have the time to take individual pictures - but the broms are very nice. I can take pre-orders via PM [no pre-payment necessary], and then whatever is left will be available at the meeting.

Oz


----------



## Philsuma

These Pumilio are still available:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/50275-eldorado-froglets.html

I have 5 Rio Guarumo, but they are all still too tiny to tansfer. They are my smallest morph outs, even smaller than the Caucheros ( I will bring at least one of these, possibly 2).

Also a proven pair of Orange Bastimentos. Male is outrageous.


----------



## Dragas

My g/f and I will be down. Has anyone determined a meeting time at a lot for shuttling ? I would offer, but it may be a bit of a clown spectacle with a honda civic.


----------



## Philsuma

Dragas said:


> My g/f and I will be down. Has anyone determined a meeting time at a lot for shuttling ? I would offer, but it may be a bit of a clown spectacle with a honda civic.


 
Jason,

I'm gonna say, drop the GF off at the meeting and someone will follow you back to the parking lot and then bring you back to the meeting.

Something like that....we'll git er done...


----------



## NathanB

I can help anyone that needs a shuttle, but only have room for one person in the cab.


----------



## ridinshotgun

Does anyone have any of the 190oz containers with lids? I need a handful of them. I am also looking for a handful of almond leaves if possible.


----------



## Philsuma

ridinshotgun said:


> Does anyone have any of the 190oz containers with lids? I need a handful of them. I am also looking for a handful of almond leaves if possible.


 
I have the Indian Almond leaves.

no 190's though....I hate the way that they are so hard / loud opening. I use KIS or Sterlyte containers.


Need:

Springtails
Mag leaves
ABG substrate mix


----------



## DCreptiles

ridinshotgun said:


> Does anyone have any of the 190oz containers with lids? I need a handful of them. I am also looking for a handful of almond leaves if possible.


JAson D had some 190oz with lids last time i was at his place. and im not sure if i will recieve my leaves befor the meet but i hope i do.


----------



## JoshH

Hey all,
I've got two plant packages that I can bring to the meeting if there is any interest. They will contain a selection of fairly uncommon plants, most will be good sized cuttings.
Each collection is $50 each and will include the following plants: PM if interested and specify which package. 

Package #1
1. Philodendron squamiferum (small plant)
2. Monstera siltepecana (large cuttings)
3. Paradrymonia campostyla
4. Marcgravia sp. (1-3 cuttings)
5. Kohleria 'Snakeskin' (1 small plant)
6. Rhaphidophora korthalsii (1 cutting)
7. Anthurium polyschistum (1 cutting)
8. Syngonium rayii (small cutting)
9. Small bag of misc Peperomia cuttings
10. Small bag of misc Selaginella cuttings (3-4 species)

Package #2
1. Philodendron squamiferum (small plant)
2. Monstera siltepecana (large cuttings)
3. Paradrymonia campostyla
4. Marcgravia sp. (1-3 cuttings)
5. Kohleria 'Snakeskin' (1 small plant)
6. Rhaphidophora cryptantha or korthalsi, specify (1 cutting)
7. Pearcea hypocyrtiflora (1 cutting)
8. Syngonium rayii (small cutting)
9. Monolena primuliflora (recent division)
10. Small bag of misc Peperomia cuttings


----------



## DCreptiles

JoshH said:


> Hey all,
> I've got two plant packages that I can bring to the meeting if there is any interest. They will contain a selection of fairly uncommon plants, most will be good sized cuttings.
> Each collection is $50 each and will include the following plants: PM if interested and specify which package.
> 
> Package #1
> 1. Philodendron squamiferum (small plant)
> 2. Monstera siltepecana (large cuttings)
> 3. Paradrymonia campostyla
> 4. Marcgravia sp. (1-3 cuttings)
> 5. Kohleria 'Snakeskin' (1 small plant)
> 6. Rhaphidophora korthalsii (1 cutting)
> 7. Anthurium polyschistum (1 cutting)
> 8. Syngonium rayii (small cutting)
> 9. Small bag of misc Peperomia cuttings
> 10. Small bag of misc Selaginella cuttings (3-4 species)
> 
> Package #2
> 1. Philodendron squamiferum (small plant)
> 2. Monstera siltepecana (large cuttings)
> 3. Paradrymonia campostyla
> 4. Marcgravia sp. (1-3 cuttings)
> 5. Kohleria 'Snakeskin' (1 small plant)
> 6. Rhaphidophora cryptantha or korthalsi, specify (1 cutting)
> 7. Pearcea hypocyrtiflora (1 cutting)
> 8. Syngonium rayii (small cutting)
> 9. Monolena primuliflora (recent division)
> 10. Small bag of misc Peperomia cuttings



i really need to learn my plants... for those of us that have no clue of any plant name.. any photos of the plants?


----------



## ggazonas

DCreptiles said:


> i really need to learn my plants... for those of us that have no clue of any plant name.. any photos of the plants?


just put the latin name into google, and an image with come up for most of them.


----------



## angry gary

debbie downer?? i remember once giving my hyper pooch some doggie downers. also i think i can bring some uncleaned mag leaves if need be. i hope the snow hasn't covered them all up .

gary


----------



## Malaki33

if it's ok I would like to come as well Though it may be 130 before I get there.

I have the following: if anyones interested I will only bring If I have interest

R. Imitator
INIBICO
(proven male)
75

R.Imitator
Probable pair (I think) I know there is a calling male in there and I think I have one femal (at least looks like it)
Nabors/German

R.Imitator
(Froglets)-3
Nabors
45 each

D. Leucomelas
4-ranging ages (though I dont know what they are)
35 each

I need:

Male Intermedus
Male Mark Pepper Tarapoto
Male Tor Linbo Tarapoto
Male Yuri

Am interested in:
Any older thumbs (except Blue legged vents, Variabillis) 
Pums (older if possible)

Thanks!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Any of the frogs I have for sale can be brought to the meeting if anyone is interested.
J


----------



## angry gary

i have been informed that uncleaned leaves aren't cool. so i need some pin oak leaves if anyone has any.

thanks,

AG


----------



## Julio

melas said:


> Okay guys here you go . . .
> 
> I created a MADS Store on Cafe Press. I did a free account so I could only have one of each "type" of shirt. It does not appear that they print on the backs of dark colored shirts. If you check out most of the white t-shirts you'll see that the "big" logo is on the back. If someone really wants the big logo on the front or something let me know and I can change them around.
> 
> I did put a small "kickback" on the price to recover some of the time invested . . . If it's a real issue let me know.
> 
> here's the link to the store . . .
> Mid-Atlantic Dendrobatid Society
> 
> 
> Check out the White/Navy Blue ringer t-shirt . . . AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this is front-only . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per Mike's request . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I know Keith will want one . . .


Matt, any chance of having some of this gear available for the meeting?


----------



## pa.walt

oz too bad you are not driving by 380 to 80 and 33. i would ask to hitch a ride.
walt


----------



## melas

Julio said:


> Matt, any chance of having some of this gear available for the meeting?


Feel free to go and get one yourself. The site is still up. I'm not going to purchase any for the meet as everyone can do this themselves and have it delivered to your door!

Mid-Atlantic Dendrobatid Society

Matt


----------



## Julio

thanks, just placed my order.


----------



## Philsuma

Representin'


----------



## melas

Yep! Excellent choices btw!


----------



## SMenigoz

Tuesday, and no additional snow! Who Hoo... 
I drove by the school I mentioned as a potential parking zone--they had an end-loader in there and were making great progress...should be a great spot to consider. Directions to it--From Butterfly...take McCain to first stop sign; intersection of Hillcrest. School is easy to see to the right. I also checked out the strip mall at Mt. Phillip and Route 40A...not as many spots but easy to find...if you can overlook the 15' tall drifts along Mt. Phillip!
Parking along Butterfly may (emphasis on may) be available Saturday... less chance to find a spot closer in my development. I'd like to free up my driveway for ~4 vehicles who are acting as transports.
Glad to see others offering to shuttle people--the MADS generosity comes out!
Full speed ahead...
Scott


----------



## ridinshotgun

Scott I'll be coming by myself. Is it ok to call the number you gave me to get a pick up at one of those locations? Otherwise I can just come by the house and hopefully get someone to follow me over to one of the lots.


----------



## ridinshotgun

Hey Phil I'll take a handfull of those almond leaves from you if you'll bring some.

thanks!


Philsuma said:


> I have the Indian Almond leaves.
> 
> no 190's though....I hate the way that they are so hard / loud opening. I use KIS or Sterlyte containers.
> 
> 
> Need:
> 
> Springtails
> Mag leaves
> ABG substrate mix


----------



## angry gary

i guess i will need a ride from the school also. do i call when i am near? also i want tot try some springtails if anyone has any. i am a kid in a candy store with all this new stuff to do!!

AG


----------



## Philsuma

You got it Eric,

As if we didn't before....I think wer'e gonna need name tags and sharpies for this meeting.


----------



## MD_Frogger

I wont be able to make the meet but if anyone is interested in the following frogs I can have them delivered to you at Scott's:

- Probable female green legged bicolor 3 years old
- Probable male Panamanian green and black auratus 18-24 months old
- 2.0.9 amazonicus
- 1.0.1 Tor Linbo line tarapota imitator(unsexed is probable male as well)
- 0.0.5 Cainarachi Valley imitator

Frogs will be sold in any combination you wish. Please PM me with questions.


----------



## rollinkansas

I will have the following sphaerodactylus and gonatodes available for sale at the show. Please PM me if interested, as I need to know by early tomorrow if you would like any.

0.1 Gonatodes ocellatus 
1.0 Gonatodes albogularis notatus 
1.0 Sphaerodactylus “celicara-like”
1.1 Sphaerodactylus gaigeae
1.1 Sphaerodactylus klauberi (western form, should be a new species).
1.1.1 Sphaerodactylus macrolepis ateles 
0.2 Sphaerodactylus macrolepis guarionex 
2.1.3 Sphaerodactylus macrolepis mimetes 
0.1.1 Sphaerodactylus macrolepis spanius 
1.1 Sphaerodactylus nigropunctatus
1.2 Sphaerodactylus roosevelti 
0.0.1 Sphaerodactylus siboney 
1.1 Sphaerodactylus townsendi - large form


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Anyone have some chicken mash / feed they can sell me a ziplock bag of? For feeding crickets.


----------



## rollinkansas

Corpus Callosum said:


> Anyone have some chicken mash / feed they can sell me a ziplock bag of? For feeding crickets.


Ill bring you 2 gallon zip lock bags full, no charge.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Thanks Mike. Forgot that my local gecko fanatic probably had some.


----------



## MSteele

does any one have any yellow fants for trade at the meet...also called Summeri(i think thats the correct spelling) 
i have 2 that i got from sean and i have not herd any calling in amost a year. thinking i have 2 females
***
i have a 2 solarte(not sure on the sex)
plenty of Bakhuis babies-close to 30 babies
a few giant orange and regina babies
*****
i also have 4 adult green sips that i am looking to pair up. i cant tell if i have all female or all male. i would think after having frogs for close to 6 yrs i would be able to tell but i am just toe pad blind i guess. regardless they have been together for a longtime and i have got nothing, no calling -nothing.
if anyone has adult sexable green sips ,i could bring all of mine and could swap...


----------



## MSteele

Scott - 
good thing i live close - i will try to get someone to drop me off at your house.....
sounds like your neighborhood still has not be fully plowed...


----------



## BBoyette

Just wondering if anyone has any philodendron wendimbe that I could buy. Lmk Thanks


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Just a reminder that all orders to be hand delivered at Scotts need to be in no later then friday afternoon. They will be given to Derek (DCreptiles) tomorrow to bring to Scotts.
J


----------



## Julio

anyone have about 5 new 190 oz containers i can buy from them?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Amazing that this thread started 6 yrs. ago!
Are the people who are on the first few pages even active here anymore?
I`d really like to make this one but it`s bit to far of a drive for me, and I have to work anyway.
Have a good time

John


----------



## SMenigoz

Final update before the Saturday meeting-- the parking conditions have improved, but not for my development...a fellow frogger came over tonight and commented how bad it really was...guess paying city AND county taxes gets no special plowing conditions.
Meeting "starts" around noon but earlier arrivals will not be turned away.
See you then,
Scott


----------



## DCreptiles

hey everyone just wanted to say that my indian almond leaves came in and their really nice. i have grade A leaves and some grade B leaves and their huge. and i have a limited supply of the smaller ones. pm me if interested.


----------



## angry gary

i am psyched! can't wait. first scott's, then dutch farms, then mr. coral,(for some salt water things). a myriad of playlands!

gary


----------



## Julio

who si Mr. Coral


----------



## rozdaboff

Could someone please PM me Scott's address - I've lost an old PM with it in it.

Oz


----------



## Dragas

rozdaboff said:


> Could someone please PM me Scott's address - I've lost an old PM with it in it.
> 
> Oz


Page 11 If I remember correctly. 



Anyone know where the photos are from the last meet ?


----------



## melas

Dragas said:


> Anyone know where the photos are from the last meet ?


Pics from one of the meetings . . . don't know if there were others posted or not:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/33666-nov-1st-m-d-s-meeting-pics.html

For those who are unaware - we have an "offical" DB group set up that is sometimes used to share info . . . feel free to join up!
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/mid-atlantic-dendrobatid-society-mads.html


----------



## Armson

angry gary said:


> i am psyched! can't wait. first scott's, then dutch farms, then mr. coral,(for some salt water things). a myriad of playlands!
> 
> gary


Gary, I work at Blue Ribbon Koi. Would you like me to bring any thing for you? 




Scott, 

So how late are we allowed to stay? 


-Byron


----------



## MSteele

i love MR Coral. - great prices on coral and a great selection.


----------



## angry gary

byron,
i will be trying to stop by brk on my way home from work tonight. thanks for the offer.

gary


----------



## Armson

OK I guess I should throw out the invite for everyone. I work at Blue ribbon koi so if anyone needs anything let me know. 

Blue Ribbon Koi and Marine


-Byron


----------



## SMenigoz

Armson said:


> Scott,
> So how late are we allowed to stay?
> -Byron


No time limit, but other times things start wrapping up around 5pm...


----------



## johnnysolar

Hi all,

I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow. I'm pretty new to the hobby so I don't have much to offer myself, but if anyone has some Java moss and/or Riccia I would love to pick some up.

--John


----------



## ggazonas

I still have 6 or so Red amazonicus tadpoles available. They are $15 each or 6 or more are $10 each.

I gaurantee they will morph without SLS, if they do i'll replace them.


----------



## widmad27

*In case you didn't see this on MADS mailing list...Anything will help*

Although I may not be able to make it to the upcoming MADS meeting, I have 5 - 6 month out of water Standard Luecs (B. Heath x D. Edmonds) available. Make me an offer and I will be sure to send them up with someone that is attending for sure. Just lost my job and need the money. Also have some miscellaneous plants and a 24 x 18 x 24 Exo Terra that needs to go for the right price...again make me an offer if interested. If by some chance I am able to make it see you all there. 

*PM me with offers...Will be able to accept until about 5 pm tonight.*


----------



## melas

johnnysolar said:


> I'm pretty new to the hobby so I don't have much to offer myself, but if anyone has some Java moss and/or Riccia I would love to pick some up.
> 
> --John


I got you on the Java Moss . . .


----------



## Philsuma

John and GF,

PM, email or call me to confirm your visit and carpooling......


----------



## jewrigh1

So, as far as parking, i am planning on arriving at Scott's house dropping off the Girlfriend and then following someone to a parking area to get a ride back.

Is that the plan?


----------



## Philsuma

jewrigh1 said:


> So, as far as parking, i am planning on arriving at Scott's house dropping off the Girlfriend and then following someone to a parking area to get a ride back.
> 
> Is that the plan?


 
Thats sounds like the plan.

The parking lot is not far from Scott's house and he lives in a cul de sac with close neighbours so parking is tight for 8-10 extra cars even without the snow.

I'm sure a bunch of people can assist with transport.


----------



## Julio

Ok, one important question! what kind fo beer is everyone bringing?
I gfigure i woudl pick up a case of coronas along the way.


----------



## Philsuma

Julio said:


> Ok, one important question! what kind fo beer is everyone bringing?
> I gfigure i woudl pick up a case of coronas along the way.


You the man!

Everyone can fit into a Corona, I would think.......

Scott has a 6 foot sub and his wife makes awesome brownies (normal kind). I would encourage everyone to try to bring a little something.....chips, soda,beers....whatever.


----------



## Julio

And more BEER!!


----------



## DCreptiles

so far its just Gon and i comming and he has a nice size van and we would be more then happy to asist in shuttleing if we happen to get parking close to scotts. otherwise we will be looking to be shuttled lol.

will anyone have feeders for sale such as different types of iso's and woodlice?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Also got a solarte ~4-5 months old I can bring for $100.


----------



## Philsuma

DCreptiles said:


> will anyone have feeders for sale such as different types of iso's and woodlice?


 
I'm bringing 4 dwarf white and 4 giant orange cultures..


----------



## gillenws

hey i know it's late notice, but i'm in need of more fly culture supplies, so if any of you guys that runs a website or buys supplies in bulk would be willing to put together a package like you might find on josh's (excelsior, cups, lids, media) and sell it to me at the meeting i'd really appreciate it! just shoot me a pm.


----------



## Philsuma

I'm bringing three large 2.5 gallon bags of excellsior.....

Scott may have all the other FF _accoutrements._

I was going to bring a few cultures for people but then I remembered Scott usually has about 70-100 going and hooks people up and I came back to my senses.


----------



## ggazonas

If anyone is interested i have two patricia tincs that are about 3 mos old. One is much larger than the other but they both eat very well. If interested i would sell the two of them for $50 or the larger one for $35 and the smaller one for $20.


----------



## jewrigh1

I would think if you are willing to "run the shuttle" you would be entitled to the up front spots..

Phil I would be interested in a bag

J


----------



## JoshH

I have one 8 quart (2 gallon) bag of plant substrate (modified ABG mix) available for $7.

And two 1 gallon ziplock bags for $4 each. PM if interested, thanks!

This mix is a fast draining mix made of roughly:
2 parts peat moss
1 part laterite clay
1 part milled long fiber sphagnum
1 part fine orchid bark
1 part milled tree fern fiber
a small amount of fine quartz sand and charcoal

You can add a little coir if you want to make it heavier, or keep it the way it is for epiphytes or if you mist frequently.


----------



## JoshH

Soil is gone!


----------



## DCreptiles

Philsuma said:


> I'm bringing 4 dwarf white and 4 giant orange cultures..



Phil now ur talkin


----------



## Dragas

Simply amazing ! 

Thank you very much for hosting Scott !


----------



## Philsuma

Just got back...

WOW

They keep getting better and better. I think there were @ 35 BD people and a lot of new hobbyists.

There were more dart frogs and specific supplies than ANY hamburg AND White plains show put together. It was frog overload.

Just amazing.

Nice meeting everyone for the first time and of course all the old heads. 

Thanks Scott for continuing to provide a great gathering place and a chance to further the hobby! Good times.


----------



## Bob Fraser

Scott & Cynthia, 
Thank you again for hosting, we got there late & believe it or not there was 1/2 a brownie with my name on it (YUM). Angry Gary & OZ sorry I didn't get to make your acquaintance. I know I saw alot of very familiar faces, always a pleasure to see smiling faces. Scott the tanks looked spectacular & maybe you'll have your "Orchiadarium" on Monday! Damien I appreciated our conversation it was spot on about the good Ol USA. To the Traveler's safe journey home & thanks for making the effort. To my companions that went hawking with me, hope you enjoyed the hunting adventure.
Cheers
Bob Fraser


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> Just got back...
> WOW



I agree with Phil's WOW...many new faces and a few from the past--great to catch up with the oldies and make relationships with the new. 
The fact that so many were able to make it, despite my neighborhood conditions, was a great suprise. Who would figure that TWO of my neighbors would have U-Hauls and trucks moving kids out of the nest? Who would figure that everywhere EXCEPT my development would have fully plowed roads? My deepest thanks for those who shuttled guests to/from here; my apologizes to Alan who had to wait at the school, only to discover that others used another parking area. Bottom line...everyone was understanding and it was my pleasure to host. Now to figure out what to do with all the beer...sound like Sunday's "project" has been decided!
By the way, I fully intended to give away all the plants on that lower shelf but got caught up in talking--before I knew it, people were saying goodby. 
Many thanks,
Scott


----------



## ridinshotgun

First my thanks to Scott for hosting the meeting! I have a goal now to have room like yours someday!

It was great to finally get up to one of the MADS get together! It was great putting names with faces. Nice to be able to chat with folks face to face and get some needed supplies and frogs!

I look forward to seeing you guys at the Baltimore repticon! Hopefully we will be having a get together down her in VA so maybe we can get some of you all to come on down!


----------



## angry gary

scott,
thanks for hosting. its nice to meet alot of the locals, and the not so locals! phil, thanks for the leucs! they are eating like pigs already! derek, thanks for bringing my order down and thanks for the great broms. i didn't think it was possible to get everyone in that basement at once. but it was great. i am surprised at all the fellow salt water people i talked too.
hope to get down to eric and the guys in the richmond area soon.

gary


----------



## NathanB

Thanks Scott and everyone else. That was a great meeting


----------



## rozdaboff

Just getting back in, but the long drive was worth it.

Great seeing old froggers and meeting some new ones as well.

Scott - thanks for hosting another great meeting and for the bicolor "babies". So much for no new frogs...

Oz


----------



## jewrigh1

Although we live only two hours away , we just made it home. Stopped to see a friend along the way and fed horses.

Thanks to Scott for hosting agreat 1 st meet(for us) and to everyone else for the frogs, supplies, good company and most importantly Knowledge.


----------



## BBoyette

Even though we arrived at the tail end of the meeting, It was still nice seeing and meeting everyone. BIG THANKS to Scott for having us over, finally I got to see what I missed out on last time. I hope to see everyone again very soon!
B


----------



## ChrisK

OK so who got the pics?


----------



## Julio

well, just getting in, Thank you Scott again for opening your door to host a great meeting. Nice meeting some new people, sorry i dind't get a chance to meet everyone, there were a lot of new faces to the group, great to see more people getting into it.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Just got home an hour ago (1am), we stopped by Herpetologic on the way back so that added some travel time as well. After 4-5 hours each way and being.. "entertained" by Julio, George and Damian on the car ride, I'm beat. Next time I think I'm gonna just do another weekend in Baltimore like we did last time.

So many new faces, not nearly enough time to meet and converse with everyone. Looking forward to filling in the gaps at the next meeting. Thanks again Scott as usual for everything!


----------



## JeremyHuff

Bummed I missed it. Were there any talks of a next meeting? Potential dates?


Jeremy


----------



## jeffr

Thanks to Scott for having us over and sharing his incredible collection of frogs. We had a great time and it was worth the drive.


----------



## johnnysolar

I just wanted to say thanks to Scott for hosting, offering up some nice plants, and for the lovely Femoralis group. They are in a tank and happily munching on ffs right now.

It was great to meet everyone, and thanks to all who gave lots of great advice. Seeing Scott's amazing array of vivariums has me really excited to see the collections of other MADS folks. Looking forward to the next meeting!

--JOhn


----------



## Malaki33

Nice meeting everyone, Great frogroom, thanks for hosting scott!


----------



## DCreptiles

Thanks scott for hosting yet another great meet, and like Phil said there were more frogs and supplys for this hobby at the meet then i ever seen in one place. some great trades took place and lots of buying and selling went on and i came home with a lot of new frogs. it was really nice meeting some new froggers and catching up with the old ones.


----------



## Philsuma

Was that spray foam / GS , Julio was giving away, black in colour?


----------



## ggazonas

Scott

Thank you again for hosting another wonderful meet.

You have one of the nicest setups I've seen or probably will ever see.

It was great to see all the new and old faces. 

We got back quite late and i was too exhausted last night to come on here, but like Mike already side our ride there and back was very interesting and entertaining to say the least.

Can't wait for the next MADS meeting..hopefully next time for your sake it doesn't look like a glacier invaded your neighborhood.


----------



## GBIII

You guys are not helping my depression from not going.....:-(

Next time... hopefully.


----------



## Philsuma

George,

You missed a GOOD one. There had to @ 100 frogs changing hands. Better selection and more choices than IAD and Frog day.....


----------



## MD_Frogger

No pictures? What different kinds of frogs were brought for exchange? Feeders? We need details...


----------



## Philsuma

a list huh? Here's a teaser....


Proven breeder Sauls and Azureus.

*6* pairs of Blue jeans

Escudos 

Vanzolini tadpoles


----------



## GBIII

Phil you really MUST stop.... 

I have a crap load I could have brought. Most is basic stuff but nice looking all the same. 

Hopefully, I'll make the Brooklyn meeting and the NJ meeting too.


----------



## Julio

Philsuma said:


> Was that spray foam / GS , Julio was giving away, black in colour?


Hey Phil, 
yes it was black.


----------



## ggazonas

Philsuma said:


> a list huh? Here's a teaser....
> 
> 
> Proven breeder Sauls and Azureus.
> 
> *6* pairs of Blue jeans
> 
> Escudos
> 
> Vanzolini tadpoles


I'll add to that

Amazonicus tads

Imitators, Tatapotas, Iquitos Vents, Borja Ridge Vetns, Nikitas, Variabilis, Bicolors, Alanis, and more


----------



## MD_Frogger

Philsuma said:


> a list huh? Here's a teaser....
> 
> 
> Proven breeder Sauls and Azureus.
> 
> *6* pairs of Blue jeans
> 
> Escudos
> 
> Vanzolini tadpoles


One of the male bj's was for me . I wish I could have seen the escudo. How many were there? Did they go home with a new owner? What colors...please don't say an all blue one. How about retics or nancys or std lamasi? Come on Phil aren't you supposed to be the event critic?


----------



## Philsuma

MD_Frogger said:


> One of the male bj's was for me . I wish I could have seen the escudo. How many were there? Did they go home with a new owner? What colors...please don't say an all blue one. How about retics or nancys or std lamasi? Come on Phil aren't you supposed to be the event critic?


Can't really critic a meeting like this...it was all good.....fantastic even.

If you weren't there.....more's the pity!


----------



## Philsuma

Julio said:


> Hey Phil,
> yes it was black.


Awesome....it was all gone by the time I was going to check it out.

How many cans? Like 10?

Free GS at the meeting too.....where will all this awesomeness end???!!


----------



## Julio

we were all so busy talking to one another that we all forgot to take pics, i dont' think even Lee took any shots.


----------



## Julio

Philsuma said:


> Awesome....it was all gone by the time I was going to check it out.
> 
> How many cans? Like 10?
> 
> Free GS at the meeting too.....where will all this awesomeness end???!!


Not sure how many Phil, but i had a case at the office so i just brought it to the meet to give out.


----------



## melas

Thanks again Scott! Always a good time! My voice was nearly gone when I left - as usual! Definitely got me amped up about hosting one at my house . . . need to get a little more done before I feel comfortable pulling the trigger on that though!

I got John pretty good on the phone . . . told him Scott was handing out free vanzo tads as door prizes . . . haha! Poor guy had a Red Lobster party Friday night and couldn't make it on Saturday!


----------



## JoshH

I don't think I saw a single person taking pics! 

This was by far better than any of the local shows or events, at least since IAD. It definately gets better and better! Thank you Scott for doing this again! If it gets any bigger we may need to rent a hall, get some venders and go really big......


----------



## melas

JoshH said:


> If it gets any bigger we may need to rent a hall, get some venders and go really big......


We could host the next Frog Day . . . Frog Day & NAIB combo . . .


----------



## angry gary

i know i am forgetful, but this is sad. who was i talking to at scotts who had all the imi's? he was from around gum springs, va. can you pm me.

ag


----------



## Corpus Callosum

melas said:


> We could host the next Frog Day . . . Frog Day & NAIB combo . . .


Frog Day 2011 is NYC, but you could probably try for 2012.


----------



## melas

Corpus Callosum said:


> Frog Day 2011 is NYC, but you could probably try for 2012.


Dolt! Haha!


----------



## puckett26

How would I get on the mailing list and/or Join the society? I live in Frederick , MD


----------



## melas

puckett26 said:


> How would I get on the mailing list and/or Join the society? I live in Frederick , MD


Well there is no official "membership". If you want to be part of it . . . you are. Since you've posted in this thread you should be getting notifications/emails when the thread is updated. We tend to do most communication about events here.

We DO have a mailing list which tends to be utilized heavily for frog sales/trades.

Go to this post to learn how to set that up

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/3009-mid-atlantic-dendro-society-34.html#post300024

We also have a Dendroboard Group that you can belong to - go here and sign up!
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/mid-atlantic-dendrobatid-society-mads.html


----------



## Corpus Callosum

MD_Frogger said:


> How about retics or nancys or std lamasi?


I sold one solarte at the meeting. Trying to get my retics and standards going though.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

melas said:


> Dolt! Haha!


I had to google dolt. Now it's my word of the day. Using it left and right, and in sentences it doesn't belong.


----------



## melas

Corpus Callosum said:


> I had to google dolt. Now it's my word of the day. Using it left and right, and in sentences it doesn't belong.


Haha! Well if Homer Simpson wasn't mentioned it was the right definition . . .


----------



## frogsintn

are any of the orginal people who started m.a.d. still around?? i'm trying to make a come back..........
rich


----------



## SMenigoz

frogsintn said:


> are any of the orginal people who started m.a.d. still around?? i'm trying to make a come back..........
> rich


Rich,
Welcome back to the fold! A few of us "old timers" still hang around here...what's up with Josh?
For those who weren't around several years ago, Josh and Rick are from Tenn and were regulars at our meetings...hard to whine about a long drive when these guys showed up!
Scott


----------



## joshua_delancey69

Scott, 
I am still alive and kicking but i work full time for the Army and have become a college teacher as a part time thing. Just not alot of free time have considered getting back into the hobby many times since my work hours have changed drastically. shoot me an email if you ever need anything.


----------



## MSteele

*Veradero*

i should have asked before we had the meeting but does anyone in the area or who attended the meeting at scotts have Veradero for sale - or know were i might be able to get some - looking for more local before i get into buying from someone that will have to ship...


----------



## jewrigh1

*Re: Veradero*

Randy(dartsami) usually has froglets. If not Damian from Ny has a couple at the meet this past weekend. Of course randy is much closer.


----------



## bmore

i am pretty new to the hobby and was wondering about the MADS meeting next week. If someone could email or pm me some info i would really appreciate it. I would love to meet everyone. BTW if anyone has any iquitos for sale please let me know.


----------



## roxrgneiss

bmore said:


> i am pretty new to the hobby and was wondering about the MADS meeting next week. If someone could email or pm me some info i would really appreciate it. I would love to meet everyone. BTW if anyone has any iquitos for sale please let me know.


Welcome to DB and MADS, bmore. As far as I know, there isn't a meeting next week, but hopefully we will have one soon. Anyone interested in getting a place and date going for the next MADS meet?

Mike


----------



## bmore

my fault maybe it was an earlier post. thanks for the welcome


----------



## roxrgneiss

Might be just what we need to get the ball rolling on another meeting though.  Are you in VA, MD, or DC?


----------



## bmore

i live in federal hill in baltimore


----------



## roxrgneiss

Cool, there are several hobbyists in Baltimore, hopefully you'll see a couple at the next meeting. 

Mike


----------



## widmad27

I am game for another MADS meeting, I have 1 remaining 24 x 18 x 24 ExoTerra that I need to sell ($120 w/ Exo Light Hood). Plus if we could get the NE Froggers down for the meeting I could sell Ray the Understory 15 Cube ($100) that I have been sitting on for the last few months (Hint Ray). If we can talk Scott into having it, I will surely own him at least one beer. Plus if I am going to possibly be leaving the area I have to at least see you all one last time.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Anyone else up for a June/July MADS meet? Anyone interested in hosting?


----------



## tclipse

I'm definitely in


----------



## Blocker Institute

Jason and I are in....we can't host right now but maybe next time....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMenigoz

roxrgneiss said:


> Anyone else up for a June/July MADS meet? Anyone interested in hosting?


I'm in...who's hosting?? 
For those who attended the last MADS, parking conditions have improved since then...I'm toying with the idea of hosting again, but would much prefer to have another frogger open up their home. Many of the regulars have already seen my collection, so how about a different venue?
Scott


----------



## widmad27

I agree with Scott, but my collection is not worth seeing ie. small in size. Melas, perhaps we could see his small zoo. Thoughts?


----------



## Julio

I wish my apartment was bigger, i woudl gladly host a meeting, or if i had everything at my office and my boss was not hasseling me about getting rid of the 11 tanks in the office.


----------



## DCreptiles

id love to host a meeting but sadly my apartment is extremely small. its crowded just when the guys come over to hang.


----------



## Malaki33

I have only a small collection that is spread out all over my house and I am in Central Virginia to boot!...But I wold be interested in coming whoever hosts!


----------



## fredsfrogs

Ok im still new at this and i have never hosted a dendro society before but if you let me know when and what you wannna do eg. sell, trade, drink, shoot the breez i would be interested in hosting it.But i have to let you know i am still new at this and dont have much of a collection or set up. I live in Woodbridge Virginia...got a big yard backs to woods. so let me know ??Taz


----------



## angry gary

i have only been at it since december. i have , i think 10 tanks at the present. i don't know if that is enough to hold everyone's attention for more than 5 minutes. i do not have any tads or even anything breeding,( but would love to try some tads!) i will give it a go if need be. i am always game for the excitement of success or failure! gotta a back yard we can grill in and hang out. just don't expect too much.

i am in front royal, va. about an hour south of scott in frederick, md and an hour west of DC.

AG


----------



## Julio

meetings are mainly social events, although we look at tanks and frogs, we mainly just stand around drinking beers and talking frogs


----------



## Malaki33

And the decision is??


----------



## tclipse

My frogroom is my bedroom, and only seats 5  I'll pitch in on a case of brews for whoever decides to host.


----------



## fredsfrogs

Hey i would love to host like i said i am rookie with some things hoping around in my tanks that people keep telling me are frogs but i could swear i asked for fish.. but got a big yard and plenty of chairs and could even get a tent if wanted. Wife wont let me in to the house: but just to use the facilities..let me know when and how many (703) 981-3099


----------



## fredsfrogs

small BBQ is available.......


----------



## angry gary

i will step aside and let fred move forward with this. oh and i forgot to mention that i live on the shenandoah river, so there would have been fishing canoeing and tubing. a rifle range and oh yeah i was going to have a band show up, metallica was going to stop by and jam some.

oh well maybe next time

AG


----------



## fredsfrogs

OOOhhh Yeaa well ummm uhhh ahhh iv got the umm beetles and pink floyd performing ,,,,,no Gary i was just trying to help out i would love to come to the shannadoh.. and shoot or fire or umm point guns...i just saw all the ppl who couldnt do it so i volteered... but pls im really new at this so age before beauty.....


----------



## angry gary

i was just goofing! you were first to offer. would love to come down and see everyone.

gary


----------



## DCreptiles

Fred you should start a separate thread saying mads meet or something like that and then just ask who would be comming and hope to get a head count from there.. i for one would most likely go. but what worrys me is the temps for bringing and trading frogs in a out door only BBQ will be hectic.


----------



## SMenigoz

DCreptiles said:


> ... but what worrys me is the temps for bringing and trading frogs in a out door only BBQ will be hectic.


...while its a great offer Fred, an outdoor only event in July is not in the frogs' best interest. Great for socializing, but near impossible if you factor in that guests bring frogs to trade/sell, not to mention viewing your collection. Any chance it can move indoors?
If Fred's location doesn't pan out, how about Angry Gary?
I can host again, but limited to Sundays only(thank work for that).


Scott


----------



## angry gary

hopefully fred was only kidding about the outdoors thing..if not i am glad to offer up a site,( take some pressure off of scott). i was kidding about the canoeing rafting and guns things though!
i am good all summer except one weekend at the end of july and two weeks in august for an alaskan vacation trip! at least i can hopefully get my folding table back from jason's!

saturdays works best for me and probably everyone driving a few hours.

AG


----------



## fredsfrogs

Sorry for the late reply yes yuo guys are right about the heat..but as i had made the offer in the past the better part of me has nixed any plans for having frogs and guys walking around the house...so i am afraid i am shmefully with my tail in my legs withdrawing the offer....If any body would host and would be kind enough to let me come it would be a pleasure..


----------



## angry gary

i guess i will start a new thread to see what response we get. i can handle the july meeting!

AG


----------



## Julio

in all honesty, i think you will get a better respond here with all the people that are attached to this thread.


----------



## angry gary

okay i will keep it here and get the mods to delete the new thread


----------



## pl259

Done...........


----------



## angry gary

okay how about saturday july 17. this is the date i am throwing out there. please respond if you can make it or not. if not then i will bow out until a more suitable time and place can be found.

gary


----------



## melas

angry gary said:


> okay how about saturday july 17. this is the date i am throwing out there. please respond if you can make it or not. if not then i will bow out until a more suitable time and place can be found.
> 
> gary


Can you post your zipcode? Looks like this could be over 3 hours one way for me . . . not that this should in any way influence the decision of suitability of the venue!


----------



## angry gary

i am in front royal, virginia 22630.


----------



## melas

angry gary said:


> i am in front royal, virginia 22630.


Ah that's better! I typed in PORT Royal . . . haha! I thought you had told me you were only a little over an hour away!  Thanks!!


----------



## fredsfrogs

july 17 is good for me i can be there.. its about 2/3 hrs from woodbridge i think...im putting my tel in case any body wants to coordinate ...i am in woodbridge area 22192 (703) 981-3099


----------



## fredsfrogs

july 17 is good for me i am in woodbridge 22192.. putting my tel in case any body wants to coordinate..(703) 981-3099


----------



## fredsfrogs

ok i think i may have posted on another thread started by melas.. but july 17th is good with me..i am in woodbridge 22192 i think it is about an hour 15 mins...from here ..not too far to have to haul my frogs...hope its good for all


----------



## Malaki33

I am in! Though I dont think I will have anything ready then! accept perhaps a few Imi's!


----------



## angry gary

In the words of ian anderson..."my words but a whisper, your deafness a shout!" I withdraw the offer of a site for a mads meeting. Whether too far or I'm too new is irrelevent at this point I guess. Good thing I didn't invest that $18 in landscaping improvements!!

Ag


----------



## Philsuma

angry gary said:


> In the words of ian anderson..."my words but a whisper, your deafness a shout!" I withdraw the offer of a site for a mads meeting. Whether too far or I'm too new is irrelevent at this point I guess. Good thing I didn't invest that $18 in landscaping improvements!!
> 
> Ag


Hi Gary,


That's probably for the best , but please do not take it personally

*Time of year*: Traditionally, the most important factor is time of year. Winter and cool weather are best. Summer is obviously a bad time for frogs and their transport.

*Location* is another. My guess is that the I 95 Corridor from DC to NYC is pretty much ground zero for East Coast froggers and a meeting anywhere near Baltimore and Philly would draw the most people. Any further south of DC and you start to have a major drop off of attending hobbyists.

*Frog room: *Also a big draw. Scott M, Shawn H, Andrew ect, all have large collections. If the meeting doesn't have a lot of vivs, then it's pretty hard to make up for that and include something else. Jason D's backyard barbeque and large outdoor area and greenhouse kinda does that for example.

Just some logistical thoughts....and again.....don't look at it like you are the new kid on the block with lice that no one wants to play with.


----------



## fredsfrogs

if i have in any way had deaf ears or shouted then i do apologise. I hope we can some how have a meet not in the too far distant..and yes the 95 corridore is an ideal location,,for all.i am willing to travel and learn,


----------



## angry gary

My dog could use a good kick in the ribs too while your at it!
I had mistaken status for fellowship.maybe for future reference a disclaimershould be mentioned to clarify qualifications for offering to host. I guessz offering my time and space when no one else did was not the thing to do. That faux pas will never happen again!


AG


----------



## Philsuma

angry gary said:


> My dog could use a good kick in the ribs too while your at it!
> I had mistaken status for fellowship.maybe for future reference a disclaimershould be mentioned to clarify qualifications for offering to host. I guessz offering my time and space when no one else did was not the thing to do. That faux pas will never happen again!
> 
> 
> AG


Gary,

I mistakenly thought you would have liked to know some of the reasons for people not attending instead of possibly beating your head against the wall, not knowing. It has nothing to do with friendship or lack thereof, I assure you. I think the *main* reasons are the hot summer, summer schedule for people - vacations and distance. A final thought is collection size, which you seem to have seized as a direct personal insult. 

I am slated to be down south in Fl during that weekend and could not have made it anyhow, but even if I was up here in PA, I most likely would not have made the trip due to the heat and gas costs. Your collection size, small or large, would not have effected _my_ decision. I'm still not sure how you are preceiving this as a personal slight and even throwing friendship in there?


----------



## SMenigoz

angry gary said:


> ...for future reference a disclaimer should be mentioned to clarify qualifications for offering to host. I guessz offering my time and space when no one else did was not the thing to do. That faux pas will never happen again!
> AG


Gary,
I for one appreciate your offer to host the next MADS meeting and hope that you won't become discouraged by the lack of replies...all reasons Phil mentioned appear valid. 
If memory serves, I believe most of the previous meets occured in the fall or spring, so lets shoot for another attempt then. 
There will be a chance for a frogger meet in the near future -- the MARS/IAD weekend of 17-19Sep. After that, I'd bet that the collective DB crowd will be itchy for another gettogether.
Scott


----------



## widmad27

Agreed, my schedule is a bit tight and I most likely would have not been able to attend. Thank you Gary for offering to host and I agree with Scott. This thread got this large because people throw out meeting offers and wait for a bite...sometimes people bite...most times they do not. But I would if my schedule was clear have attended your meeting to drink beer and talk frogs since there is nothing I like more then to do just that. Take care and hope to see you in the near future.


----------



## DCreptiles

i think that in todays day and age i have noticed a lot of froggers are coming from further and further away to attend these frog meets and so far so good we have had really great turn outs all over. last year we drove over 6 hours in a thunder storm to Seans place for his BBQ and it was well worth the trip. so i mean throw it out there see who would be in and out and go from there. Phil is right in a way with the summer being hard to transport the frogs but most people do have air conditioning and coolers for transport so i dont think the frogs are in any danger.


----------



## tclipse

Now seems like a good time to start planning a meet if we're going to have one this year, might as well while its nice out. I'm thinking that even if we don't come up with a host (I'd love to but my place is entirely too small), we could always meet at like Baltimore Harbor or something... the weather should be cool enough that we wouldn't have to worry superheated cars killing frogs, and a cooler with phase 22's would solve that anyways. AFAIK that's about halfway between the Jersey crew and the VA heads, so maybe it'd be a solid backup plan- hit up the Aquarium, grab some lunch at Hooters or ESPN Zone, and jet. Obviously, it'd be a little less hectic if we could meet at someone's house, but it could work out if we don't get anything else figured out.


----------



## Julio

looks like it might not be til oct if we have a meeting with IAD coming up next week and then a few of us going to Peru at the end of Oct, we could either do it in middle of Nov or early oct seems like a good date, but who is willing to host? Matt is that zoo ready yet?


----------



## mantisdragon91

I may be willing to provide a place. I'm in Philly and as Derek will attest my zoo is fully up and running


----------



## Philsuma

mantisdragon91 said:


> I may be willing to provide a place. I'm in Philly and as Derek will attest my zoo is fully up and running


well....whadaya got in yer zoo ?


----------



## mantisdragon91

Philsuma said:


> well....whadaya got in yer zoo ?


about 50 darts, 100 plus geckos(day, leaftail, south african rock, australian/malagasy/indonesian/african velvets, spider,fanfoot), 100 plus mossy frogs(4 species) plus another 150 plus other assorted including uromastyx, anoles, melanistic jewel lacertas,rankin's dragons, green basilisks, monitors, tree skinks, tree frogs, mantellas and others.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I am up for it!


----------



## ggazonas

mantisdragon91 said:


> I may be willing to provide a place. I'm in Philly and as Derek will attest my zoo is fully up and running


Are in you in Philly or outside of the area...just wondering since I am moving to Jenkintown,PA

Anyways I'd be up for seeing your zoo.


----------



## mantisdragon91

ggazonas said:


> Are in you in Philly or outside of the area...just wondering since I am moving to Jenkintown,PA
> 
> Anyways I'd be up for seeing your zoo.


I'm actually in Philly in the 19111 ZIp about 15 minutes from Jenkintown


----------



## ggazonas

mantisdragon91 said:


> I'm actually in Philly in the 19111 ZIp about 15 minutes from Jenkintown


Cool thanks for letting me know. 

Def. think about hosting a meeting.


----------



## Philsuma

mantisdragon91 said:


> about 50 darts, 100 plus geckos(day, leaftail, south african rock, australian/malagasy/indonesian/african velvets, spider,fanfoot), 100 plus mossy frogs(4 species) plus another 150 plus other assorted including uromastyx, anoles, melanistic jewel lacertas,rankin's dragons, green basilisks, monitors, tree skinks, tree frogs, mantellas and others.


um.....well......

I'm in. Whoa 


ps.....you had me at leaftails

and spiders

and fanfoots


lets make it happen captn. Refer to Julio's post for conflicts.

Phinally a reason to hit up Philly.


----------



## mantisdragon91

Philsuma said:


> um.....well......
> 
> I'm in. Whoa
> 
> 
> ps.....you had me at leaftails
> 
> and spiders
> 
> and fanfoots
> 
> 
> lets make it happen capt. Refer to Julio's post for conflicts.
> 
> Phinally a reason to hit up Philly.


October works fine on my end. Especially Saturday's since it is football season. I will also be driving down Saturday for the MARs show and would love to meet as many forum members as possible.


----------



## ggazonas

mantisdragon91 said:


> October works fine on my end. Especially Saturday's since it is football season. I will also be driving down Saturday for the MARs show and would love to meet as many forum members as possible.


Middle or end of October would be best.


----------



## mantisdragon91

ggazonas said:


> Middle or end of October would be best.


That works on my end. I can certainly provide the location. Just need some one to handle to logistics and timing.


----------



## Philsuma

End of October thru Nov 8th is Peru for a few people.....


edit:

_AFTER_ Nov 8th.....perhaps we can give some interesting recountings of the trip, if people are interested.


----------



## DCreptiles

mantisdragon91 said:


> I may be willing to provide a place. I'm in Philly and as Derek will attest my zoo is fully up and running




Romen has a very nice collection of verious types of geckos and frogs along with some other very neat things here and there. he has opend his home to me and a few friends right after the oaks show and i was very impressed with his animals and productivity he has there. and best of all he has enough space to host a very nice size meet where we can bring stuff and not feel cluttered. plus he gives a kick @$$ tour and knows a lot about the animals he has.


----------



## jfehr232

The hamburg show is on Oct. 16 so just keep that in mind but I would love to see your set up and I also will be attending the mars show with matt(melas)...hope to see some ppl there..


----------



## ggazonas

Philsuma said:


> End of October thru Nov 8th is Peru for a few people.....
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> _AFTER_ Nov 8th.....perhaps we can give some interesting recountings of the trip, if people are interested.


Good point


----------



## mantisdragon91

Well I'm fairly flexible on my end as long as a I get a couple of weeks notice, so what ever works best for everyone.


----------



## rollinkansas

I'd be down for that meet as well. Should be able to offer misc sphaerodactylus, gonatodes, and anolis sp.


----------



## DCreptiles

mantisdragon91 said:


> Well I'm fairly flexible on my end as long as a I get a couple of weeks notice, so what ever works best for everyone.



Romen just pick a few dates that work for you and toss them up and which ever date gets the best feedback you can do.. everyone is gonna push and pull dates to suit them. no 1 date will be good for everyone. so you gotta go with what works best for you.


----------



## mantisdragon91

DCreptiles said:


> Romen just pick a few dates that work for you and toss them up and which ever date gets the best feedback you can do.. everyone is gonna push and pull dates to suit them. no 1 date will be good for everyone. so you gotta go with what works best for you.


In that case I'm thinking the 25th, the 2nd, or the 9th might as well be warm enough to take advantage of the deck.


----------



## ggazonas

mantisdragon91 said:


> In that case I'm thinking the 25th, the 2nd, or the 9th might as well be warm enough to take advantage of the deck.


Are those October dates?


----------



## mantisdragon91

The 25th is for September but we can always do October as well


----------



## Jason DeSantis

The 25th is no good for me but either of the october dates work for me.
J


----------



## ggazonas

25th works for me but the 2nd doesn't.....The 9th would be good.


----------



## Julio

the 25th is a little too close at this point in all reality, being that today is the 10th already, normally these meetings are planned a month or 2 in advance.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Julio said:


> the 25th is a little too close at this point in all reality, bein that today is the 10th already, normally these meetings are planned a month or 2 in advance.


Agreed! The middle of next month would probably be best.
J


----------



## ggazonas

The end of Oct would be good....Let people have a 1 1/2 till the meeting


----------



## DCreptiles

Romen Oct is perfect give peoples pockets a little time to heal from IAD/Mars. oct 2nd or the 9th work for me. i think the 9th works best.


----------



## mantisdragon91

I can do pretty much any off those dates with a little notice. Just need some here to take the lead in getting a consensus on which date works best for most people

Roman


----------



## DCreptiles

ok so lets hear it everyone what works for who the 2nd or the 9th of oct? their both sat's. like i said im good for either date works for me but i think the 9th works best.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

DCreptiles said:


> ok so lets hear it everyone what works for who the 2nd or the 9th of oct? their both sat's. like i said im good for either date works for me but i think the 9th works best.


So make it the 9th. Works for me and its 3 weeks after the mars show. Just dont want to go to far into October because last year the one I did was pretty cold.
J


----------



## DCreptiles

Jason DeSantis said:


> So make it the 9th. Works for me and its 3 weeks after the mars show. Just dont want to go to far into October because last year the one I did was pretty cold.
> J


the chilly weather isnt a problem if everyone has somewhere to store the frogs in the mean time.


----------



## ggazonas

9th is good for me too


----------



## JeremyHuff

9th works for me or the 2 weekends following Hamburg.


----------



## DCreptiles

Hmmm i think we have a winner!


----------



## mantisdragon91

Assuming we have no objections lets shoot for the 9th then and we can discuss logistics as we get closer.


----------



## tclipse

Wouldn't late afternoon after the Hamburg show be most convenient for travelers? Hit the show, then drive an hour and a few mins to the meet... just my two cents. I won't be going to the show so it doesn't matter to me, but it's a thought. I'm open to most Saturdays.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I am planning to vend, so I am sure I will be exhausted after the show. I'm only 1 hr from Philly, so I prefer a different day. Plus, I will have more available the week before Hamburg...


----------



## DCreptiles

tclipse said:


> Wouldn't late afternoon after the Hamburg show be most convenient for travelers? Hit the show, then drive an hour and a few mins to the meet... just my two cents. I won't be going to the show so it doesn't matter to me, but it's a thought. I'm open to most Saturdays.


visiting or vending a show takes a lot out of you because for the vendors we drive to the shows super early lug all our stuff around and set up spend all day sitting/standing helping customers then breaking down and loading up and to go to a meet to set up your own little station again to buy sell trade ect.. is just 2 much.. and for the people visiting the show they make a pretty long drive they wait on a long line they spend their time at the show standing and talking and then to get back in make another drive and do it all again will take its toll.. its best we keep the 2 days apart and just start fresh for the meet and then again for the show.. and vendoring or visiting hamburg is no walk in the park.


----------



## tclipse

Soo what are we thinking as far as a date?


----------



## mantisdragon91

Unless I hear otherwise from enough people it looks like the 9th


----------



## yours

Sounds like a can't miss'er!! I'd like to attend the premises 



Alex


----------



## mantisdragon91

The 9th is a week away. Is this still the best day for the majority and how many plan on attending?


----------



## yours

I'd like to if I can...what time? 

I can also bring a male INIBICO standard imitator and a female proven bastimentos pumilio if anyone's interested...



Alex


----------



## Philsuma

mantisdragon91 said:


> The 9th is a week away. Is this still the best day for the majority and how many plan on attending?


I can make it - Sat 10/09/2010


----------



## DCreptiles

the 9th is GOOD! cleared that day out. just trying to put together a list of availability for the day.


----------



## yours

What will everyone be bringing, having available? Anyone with some mint terribilis? 

Phil, you should definitely bring your cauchero's!


Alex


----------



## ggazonas

Probably not gonna make it now...looks like I could be moving in a few weeks, I should find out next week, so I'll probably be busy packing up.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Will try to make it. My wife wants to go to Toronto, but there is a good chance that will fall through. If I can make it, I will have a ton of tinc morphs, leucs (standard and banded) and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## gyuen

yours said:


> What will everyone be bringing, having available? Anyone with some mint terribilis?
> 
> Phil, you should definitely bring your cauchero's!
> 
> 
> Alex



Alex,

have 5-6 3-4 month mint. also, have leus, azureus, f1 patricia, f1 Monts Atachi Bakka, f1 alanis, lowland fants, highland bronze auratus, varadero, fg vets, tarapoto, retics, quin. dwarf white woodlice, dwarf striped woodlice, pink springtail, black springtail, temperate springtail. 

g


----------



## yours

Sweet! Pm'ed ya! 




Alex


----------



## mantisdragon91

For those who are considering going shoot me a Pm and I will forward my address and cell number. I'm thinking doing a 12-4 assuming that works for most.


----------



## yuri

Is this Joshua? This is Yuri. I think we were at the first few meetings way back.



frogsintn said:


> are any of the orginal people who started m.a.d. still around?? i'm trying to make a come back..........
> rich


----------



## tclipse

I'll be looking for a calling male variabilis if anyone has one.


----------



## pa.walt

hopefully i can make it. my local gamestop store is having a playstation 3 move demo this oct 9 1-4. oh geez i'm so confused on which i should go to. 
i guess it depends on where roman lives in the philly area. 
if i don't make see some of you at hamburg.


----------



## tclipse

meh. local reef club pulled out a last minute frag swap 10 minutes from my house, may not make it after all. GF's bday party is that night too so either way I'd have to leave around 3. I still might come pending if my roommate goes to the reef thing... then I can get him to swap/sell for me.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Looks like I am going to Canada on the weekend of Hamburg, so I can make this meet. I can, and probably will bring azureus, leucs (stand. and banded), matechos, giant orange, bakhuis, byh, cobalts, black eye tree, yellow back, dwarf cobalts. Also might have an extra variabilis male.

J


----------



## DCreptiles

pa.walt said:


> hopefully i can make it. my local gamestop store is having a playstation 3 move demo this oct 9 1-4. oh geez i'm so confused on which i should go to.
> i guess it depends on where roman lives in the philly area.
> if i don't make see some of you at hamburg.



walt p.m me the details of that event sounds interesting.. im deff going to romans but im just curious as to what that is.


----------



## Julio

Does not look like iam gonna be able to make this one, gonna be out of town.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Am I to understand this next meeting is this Saturday October 9th in Philly?

What time is everyone looking at being there?
Todd


----------



## JeremyHuff

I can also make up fresh cultures of wingless melanos, turkish gliders, black hydei or tan hydei. They will be $4ea or 3 for $10. I need pre-orders so I can make the extra cultures.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Jeremy Id seriously want in on those cultures! Im just not sure if Im gonna be able to make or not. How soon do you need to know?


Also does anyone have an extra female Dendrobates tinctorius 'OleMarie'?


Todd


----------



## JeremyHuff

The sooner I know, the sooner the cultures will be producing. I can make cultures up Friday night the latest.
J


----------



## yours

Doh, I'm out...got a chance to go to NY comic con on Saturday and am taking it

Overview and Show Information - New York Comic Con & New York Anime Festival

Hamburg it is then! 



Alex


----------



## pa.walt

comic con should be neat. i will try to this year to go to chiller theatre in new jearsey this year has been a while since i was there.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys Im out. Lack of work this week has given me gas restraints and whatnot until I can return to a regular schedule again.


Hopefully next time.


----------



## yours

Heck yeah Walt! I'm going for STAN the man LEE and sir JOHN ROMITA sr!!! Dreams are about to come true!!! 



Alex


----------



## DCreptiles

hey everyone.. the meet is tomorrow. i know im real late posting this i been real busy. but i have a nice selection of springtails and woodlice available for 2morrow along with a group of 5 green and black auratus froglets and a probabale pair of vattatus adults male calls daily. pm me for prices. accepting all reasonable offers.


----------



## DCreptiles

I would like to Thank Roman and the misses for being such great host and allowing us to view his awesome collection of geckos and frogs. so much to see and you really know a lot about what you keep. thanks for a great time!!!


----------



## Woodsman

ditto!! Thanks Roman for the hospitality and for the tour of (by far!) the most diverse personsal collection I've seen in while. Lots of good info in there.

Good luck with the the S. gottlebei. It would be wonderful to have someone having breeding success with such a rare species!

Thanks again, Richard (aka Woodman).


----------



## JeremyHuff

We had a great time too. The girls were very disappointed to leave....Thanks for everything and I hope my girls didn't turn you off of kids for good

Jeremy


----------



## Julio

anyone take any pics?


----------



## mantisdragon91

Thank to everyone who could attend. Perhaps we can do this again some time this winter.


----------



## GBIII

Please do!!!!

Sadly, I was unable to attend and would love to see your collection.

George


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone has a clue when and where the next few meets will be?

November will be quite hectic for me. Im not sure how people will feel about a meeting in December. Any clues maybe for January as well?


Todd


----------



## Julio

I woudl think that the next prob won't be til the new year, since you have Thanksgiving coming up and then all the other holidays. 

a Better question is who is willing to host the next meet?


----------



## tclipse

Julio said:


> anyone take any pics?


I was wondering about this too.




Julio said:


> I woudl think that the next prob won't be til the new year, since you have Thanksgiving coming up and then all the other holidays.
> 
> a Better question is who is willing to host the next meet?


I'd be up for hosting but only have 10 vivs and a 20G reef to look at, so obviously I'd rather defer to someone with a bigger collection... also thinking that VA might be too far for the MADS guys on the northern end.


----------



## ridinshotgun

That is a sizable collection!

.......and VA isn't any farther than some of the PA or NJ meets that have been suggested or held in the past especially if your only in Centreville.


----------



## SMenigoz

I'm dying to hear from the guys who returned from Peru with Mark Pepper. Think we could get a meeting set up within a month?? I'll extend the offer of my place; many of you know where I am (Frederick, MD) but may not recognize the place without the 4' snow drifts!
Interest?
Scott


----------



## jeffr

I think the snow drifts were bigger than 4 feet


----------



## yours

I visited your place like two years ago when I picked up two P. klemmeri from you Scott.....I'd definitely be game in coming back and snapping hundreds of pictures of your collection again 


Or maybe we can cancel HAMBURG(December) and have "SCOTT-burg" instead??? Haha

Alex


----------



## MSteele

meeting would be great.... got some lowland fants from mark last month


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'm down, but let's get some dates suggested. Dec 4 is Hamburg and the weekend before is Thanksgiving. I think all other weekends until Christmas are good for me..

J


----------



## angry gary

name the time and i am there an hour early. i haven't been to scott's in something like....ummmm..4 days. i did find 2 red galacts in a grow out tank that he didn't know about! must be nice to have frogs just appear in your tanks! he does have the touch!

AG


----------



## yours

Hah, awesome! I really can't wait to see that MINT TERRIBILIS tank again---that was awe-inspiring 




Alex


----------



## Julio

SMenigoz said:


> I'm dying to hear from the guys who returned from Peru with Mark Pepper. Think we could get a meeting set up within a month?? I'll extend the offer of my place; many of you know where I am (Frederick, MD) but may not recognize the place without the 4' snow drifts!
> Interest?
> Scott


Hey Scott,
sounds great, we have lots of stories and pics to share, i am still loading them onto my pc as there are over 500 of them, mainly frogs.


----------



## angry gary

sounds like we might be in for a powerpoint presentation,( but one we want to see this time!!).

AG


----------



## jfehr232

Julio said:


> Hey Scott,
> sounds great, we have lots of stories and pics to share, i am still loading them onto my pc as there are over 500 of them, mainly frogs.


Crazy!!!! I think I will actually attend this one instead of backing out at the last minute!


----------



## Julio

you guys can ck out some pics here in the mean time

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/in...ant-chat-peru-huallaga-trip-6.html#post522458


----------



## rcteem

Maybe a combined we can have a good show...lol. What do you say Julio?


----------



## SMenigoz

JeremyHuff said:


> I'm down, but let's get some dates suggested. Dec 4 is Hamburg and the weekend before is Thanksgiving. I think all other weekends until Christmas are good for me..
> J


Throwing out some Saturday dates:
Thanksgiving weekend 27Nov
04Dec (Hamburg)
11Dec
18Dec

I think the guys who made the Peru trip might have some weight in the decision...
Scott


----------



## DCreptiles

Dec 4th hamburg and Eli's birthday

Thanksgiving is out for me.

anything else other then that is fine.


----------



## JeremyHuff

DCreptiles said:


> Dec 4th hamburg and Eli's birthday
> 
> Thanksgiving is out for me.
> 
> anything else other then that is fine.


Ditto for me


----------



## tclipse

Dec. 11 is the weekend before finals for most of the college guys (maybe I'm the only one?).. I'd still show for a bit, but probably wouldn't be able to stay the whole time.


----------



## Julio

Dec 11th or 18th are best


----------



## NathanB

we need to get ray to make it down for once


----------



## Julio

him and Shawn shoudl carpool down


----------



## DCreptiles

well the 15th is my b day so maybe i can get a b day discount and begg eli to buy me more frogs for my b day shhhh!  11th or 18th are fine for me


----------



## angry gary

i am good with either the 11th or 18th. i will make a command decision and say the 18th??

AG


----------



## angry gary

also if jason is still in jersey and someone close by is coming down can you please stop over and pick up my folding table?thanks

AG


----------



## tclipse

angry gary said:


> i am good with either the 11th or 18th. i will make a command decision and say the 18th??
> 
> AG


That works best for me also.


----------



## GBIII

The 18th would probablygive me the best shot at attending as well if Scott is ok with that.

George


----------



## rcteem

Where is this meeting at?


----------



## NathanB

frederick md, about an hour-hour and a half north of dc


----------



## NathanB

I'm ordering from recyclededen.com anyone want anything? They have a few things you cant get very many places like Hatiora epiphylloides bradei
Hatiora epiphylloides bradei - Flickr: Search


----------



## SMenigoz

rcteem said:


> Where is this meeting at?


My place.
Looks like the only weekend I can make work is 11DEC., Saturday.
As usual, I'll provide a big sub and some beverages and if you'd like to help out, bring some sodas, chips or munchies.
Gotta hurry and get this in before the snow starts to fly...Maryland thinks its Minnesota!
No real gameplan although it'd be great if the Peru guys could bring a laptop with pictures.
Scott


----------



## mantisdragon91

11th would work for me. Would love to see how some one else has their stuff set up


----------



## jfehr232

I will have to see if I can make this and hopefully I can make the trip.


----------



## angry gary

11th of dec works for me too.


----------



## JoshH

Yes, I can make it on the 11th!

I might even have a 29gallon fully planted terrarium for sale that I'm growing out.....among other things ;-)


----------



## rcteem

Ill be there and bring my pictures along with anything anyone wants off my available list of tads/ froglets I need to sell before the move to D.C.

Proven Pair of Blue Sips- $300
Proven Pair of Orange Lamasi- $150
Adult GL lamasi- $50
Patrica froglets (5)- $40 each
Matecho Froglets (15)- $65 each
Blue sip tads (8)- $20 each
Standard Lamasi tads (6)- $60 each
Broms w/ pups- $5 each
Custom made Euro vivs- pm me
Drilled vert kits- pm me

I will do discounts on group or if you buy more than three frogs.


----------



## ggazonas

I may beable to make this one.


----------



## topherlove

i'll be there.. i will have 4 olemarie tad's if anyone is interested. I need some woodlice and isopods and also any interesting clippings i can get my hands on that are easy to grow and don't take a ton or light requirements.


----------



## angry gary

i will bring a twelve of america's finest beer...yeungling! and a tray of appetizers.also will have several bags of very clean live oak leaf litter, a ton of cork bark pieces, a couple small reptile water pumps. i am looking for a female alanis for my mourning male!

AG


----------



## rcteem

Blue sip pair and lamasi tads pending. I will have Dos XX with me and also I can bring woodlice and springs if people really need them.


----------



## JoshH

Also, if there is any interest; I can bring up my first batch of resin backgrounds and tree buttresses. I'll have to see what I will have available by then, but they most likely will be made to fit in 18x18 or 18x24 Exos/Zoomeds.


----------



## JeremyHuff

JoshH said:


> Also, if there is any interest; I can bring up my first batch of resin backgrounds and tree buttresses. I'll have to see what I will have available by then, but they most likely will be made to fit in 18x18 or 18x24 Exos/Zoomeds.


Whether there is interest or not, please bring them so we can see them up close!
J


----------



## tclipse

JeremyHuff said:


> Whether there is interest or not, please bring them so we can see them up close!
> J


Yeah, if nothing else that's a ton of references/word of mouth. 

Gary, how much are you asking for the leaves and where are they from? 

I'll have bean beetles, springs (blacks, pinks, whites), and I have some SI subadults & panama g/b auratus for trade... possibly some subadult patricias for the right trade. Also a ton of coral frags, everything from basic stuff to blue hornets/RPE's/acans/chalice. 

I'm looking for a calling male Iquitos vent and 1-2 orange lamasi froglets.


----------



## rcteem

tclipse said:


> I'm looking for a calling male Iquitos vent and 1-2 orange lamasi froglets.


I have some sexed O. Lamasi. The standard lamasi tads and blue sips are sold.


----------



## DCreptiles

rcteem said:


> I have some sexed O. Lamasi. The standard lamasi tads and blue sips are sold.



lol was just going to pm you when i got home about the blue sips


----------



## rcteem

DCreptiles said:


> lol was just going to pm you when i got home about the blue sips


I do have tads


----------



## jfehr232

So when is this starting?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Id be interested in coming to this,

Where will it be?

Todd


----------



## DCreptiles

rcteem said:


> I do have tads




if the price is right ill take them!!!!


i should have the usual feeders available for this event not sure on frog availability yet.


----------



## rcteem

20 each for the tads


----------



## Philsuma

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Id be interested in coming to this,
> 
> Where will it be?
> 
> Todd


Scott Menigoz's place....Fredrick MD


----------



## Julio

Here is what i have:

1 citronella froglet $35
2.2 group of of proven green legged lamasi $150 for the group
3 sub adult blue jeans $175 each aprox 11 months old
1 probable female Drago colon $125 10 months old
2 Almiranted juvies 7 months old $100 each


----------



## JeremyHuff

rcteem said:


> 20 each for the tads


Chris,
Didn't we already work out a trade for these?


----------



## rcteem

JeremyHuff said:


> Chris,
> Didn't we already work out a trade for these?


yes but how many you want??? All???


----------



## rcteem

Im taking the train from Raleigh, NC to D.C...anyone give me a ride to the meeting...think its going to be to cold for my bike.


----------



## Heartbreak7

Sounds like I should be able to attend my first one of these get togethers!

Anyone going to have Mints available?


----------



## ChrisK

Julio said:


> Here is what i have:
> 
> 1 citronella froglet $35
> 2.2 group of of proven green legged lamasi $150 for the group
> 3 sub adult blue jeans $175 each aprox 11 months old
> 1 probable female Drago colon $125 10 months old
> 2 Almiranted juvies 7 months old $100 each


Julio if noone takes that Drago and it's still not calling after a year I'm gonna snag it


----------



## NathanB

rcteem said:


> Im taking the train from Raleigh, NC to D.C...anyone give me a ride to the meeting...think its going to be to cold for my bike.


If you can get a ride you should be able to catch the marc train to frederick


----------



## Julio

ChrisK said:


> Julio if noone takes that Drago and it's still not calling after a year I'm gonna snag it


ok i will keep you posted. 

Julio


----------



## angry gary

let the pre-show fanagling begin! i missed out on that last winter at scotts. i was able to pick some leucs from phil though. not to mention the wide variety of frogs scott has available!

can't wait til dec 11

AG


----------



## jfehr232

Julio said:


> ok i will keep you posted.
> 
> Julio


I want the Drago!!! ..

JK chris


I am undecided to make this trip but if I do I have 3 S.I tri color frolgets for sale/trade yet.


----------



## Philsuma

jfehr232 said:


> I want the Drago!!! ..
> 
> JK chris
> 
> 
> I am undecided to make this trip but if I do I have 3 S.I tri color frolgets for sale/trade yet.


If you have never been to Scott's frog room...

you...have...got...to....go. Somehow, someway. That's all i'm going to say on that topic.


----------



## Julio

also available a Nominat Fant subadult 7 months old $80


----------



## ridinshotgun

rcteem said:


> Im taking the train from Raleigh, NC to D.C...anyone give me a ride to the meeting...think its going to be to cold for my bike.


Chris I am coming from the Richmond area. I can pick you up in the DC area if you need a ride. I also need to meet up with you for some frogs we talked about a few weeks ago.


----------



## rcteem

ridinshotgun said:


> Chris I am coming from the Richmond area. I can pick you up in the DC area if you need a ride. I also need to meet up with you for some frogs we talked about a few weeks ago.


Thanks man...sent you a pm too.


----------



## ridinshotgun

I am still looking for two UE Veradero juvis if anyone has any.


----------



## rcteem

Here is my add that I just posted so let me know if your interested in anything

26 Bowfront planted w/ stand - $175 *Local only or with in 30 min*









55 gallon drilled tank w/ stand, canister filter and stand- $225

























Java moss portions the size of pool balls- $5 each









Scarlet Temple (aquatic plant for ponds)- $3 per bundle

















Jungle Val (aquatic plant for ponds)- 5 plants for $2









Tiger lotus (uncomman aquatic mini lily)- $6 per plant

















Spiderwood covered in Java Moss- $50 *Local only or Northeast meeting only*
*20"x6"x13"*


----------



## SMenigoz

bussardnr said:


> we need to get ray to make it down for once


Working to make this happen! Ray may be able to fly down Saturday morning; anybody travelling near/past Baltimore Airport who could pick him up? Time/flight undetermined as of yet...I'd love to be able to pick him up but "may" have a few other things to do that morning!
The meeting "start" time has been noon, but earlier guests will not be turned away.
17 days and counting...
Scott


----------



## rollinkansas

If Julio and Khadavi are making the trip, I will probably join them as well. I take it you dont do geckos anymore and just frogs?


----------



## jfehr232

Scott- Is there an adress in this thread? Well I am sure there is but I am just curious of you said it again and I just passed it up.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I might be able to meet Ray in Baltimore. I think I am doing the trip family-free


----------



## SMenigoz

jfehr232 said:


> Scott- Is there an adress in this thread? Well I am sure there is but I am just curious of you said it again and I just passed it up.


Yes--
1413 Dagerwing Place 
Frederick, Maryland 21703


"I might be able to meet Ray in Baltimore. I think I am doing the trip family-free" 

Thanks Jeremy. When I hear back from Ray(or if he posts here) we can go from there...

Scott


----------



## stemcellular

Ask and you shall receive.... 

I'll be flying in Sat morning and departing Sunday am. Will pull together a slideshow of photos and have a ton of video if anyone wants to see a chrono view of the trip.

Obv. can't bring frogs via plane (unless anyone has good intel on how to) but will bring some plant cuttings to trade for other plants. 

Looking forward to it


----------



## Philsuma

stemcellular said:


> Obv. can't bring frogs via plane (unless anyone has good intel on how to)


Sure ya can....even in these invasive, junk patting times. I have flown almost a dozen times with frogs and not a single problem.

Here's some light reading:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/36832-carry-frog-luggage.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...me-your-carry-experiences-horror-stories.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/21408-flying-frogs.html

btw....I won't be making this gathering....I'll be down south. The only reason I'm not there right now, is Hamburg.....trying to lighten the grow-outs.


----------



## JeremyHuff

stemcellular said:


> Ask and you shall receive....
> 
> I'll be flying in Sat morning and departing Sunday am. Will pull together a slideshow of photos and have a ton of video if anyone wants to see a chrono view of the trip.
> 
> Obv. can't bring frogs via plane (unless anyone has good intel on how to) but will bring some plant cuttings to trade for other plants.
> 
> Looking forward to it


Ray
Are you going to rent a car then? I could probably pick you up, but I need to come home on sat
J


----------



## stemcellular

Bob offered to give me a lift there and Scott offered a lift back. Should work!


----------



## jfehr232

Alright so heres my deal.

Hopefully my Jeep gets fixed in time but I am also looking for ppl around my way to meet up somewhere to go MD.

I work from 3am-730-8ish am....so let me know if anyone can meet somewhere along the way...

Thanks.


----------



## jfehr232

I will def. make the trip(100%) if someone to take my Bj's off my hand.

Here is the listing in the classifieds section

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/60937-blue-jeans-proven-1-1-a.html


----------



## rcteem

Adult GL lamasi needs to go...offering $35 for it if anyone is interested. It is the last one of my breeding group...Adam butts line 2 years old.

Still have:
Matechos- $60 each 4-5 months old
Patricas- $45 each 4-5 months old
Orange lamasi probable pairs from proven groups- $120 each pair
Possibly one standard lamasi froglet- $150 3 months old- have to find him in the viv again


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Im pretty sure Im going to this one

If anyone has a female Olemarie please lemme know

Also I can bring tons of plant cuttings for trade. 

Currently Im not really looking for any plants but Im looking for Ghostwood, feeders, Live Oak leaves, Magnolia leaves. 

I would also trade plants toward a female Olemarie


Looking forward too seeing everyone at this meet. I havent been to a MADS meeting in 3 years so Im very excited.


Todd


----------



## topherlove

just putting a feeler out to see what everyone is bringing or will have available to trade/sell.

I have 3 olemarie tad's that i could trade 

Not planning on bringing unless there is any interest

Thanks -Jill-


----------



## rollinkansas

Non frog related, not even tropical, but I will have a pair of pachydactylus carinatus if anyone is looking for an uncommon gecko.... $150/pair


----------



## SMenigoz

rollinkansas said:


> I take it you dont do geckos anymore and just frogs?


Yup. After 15 or so years, the gecko addiction was kicked. We got our computer room back finally, much to my wife's pleasure. While phelsuma still interest me, I don't FOR ONE MINUTE miss working with crickets...they stink!
Scott


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Jill , how old are the tadpoles?




Todd


----------



## ggazonas

Anybody in the philly area want to carpool....I should be down in the area by then, will know by this weekend.


----------



## mantisdragon91

ggazonas said:


> Anybody in the philly area want to carpool....I should be down in the area by then, will know by this weekend.


PM me if you want to carpool I'm only a couple of miles from Jenkintown plus you missed out on the last meet and didn't get to see the collection.


----------



## Julio

Updated list
1 citronella froglet $35
2.2 group of of proven green legged lamasi $150 for the group
3 sub adult blue jeans $175 each aprox 11 months old
1 probable female Drago colon $125 10 months old
2 Almiranted juvies 7 months old $100 each 

also: 5 starter cultures of CR purple isos, DO NOT HAVE IRI VIRUS and they max out at 3mm great food source. 

$2O each


----------



## JoshH

I am selling my 29G planted, info on the build is here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...7536-29g-custom-resin-rockwall-evolution.html

Also will be listed in the classified section, asking $280 but feel free to make me an offer. I will gladly bring this up to the meeting!
Thanks!


----------



## jfehr232

ggazonas said:


> Anybody in the philly area want to carpool....I should be down in the area by then, will know by this weekend.


George when do you plan on leaving? I would drive down to your house then we could go. It just all depends on when you leave because I work in the am but get off at the latest 8am


----------



## topherlove

Hi Julio, if you have one of those purple iso cultures still available i'll take one.

Shoot me a PM

Thanks -Jill-


----------



## Julio

Sure Thing Jill, 

3 cultures left.


----------



## stemcellular

you got any photos of the BJs, Julio?


----------



## Julio

i will get you some tonight when i get home


----------



## ggazonas

jfehr232 said:


> George when do you plan on leaving? I would drive down to your house then we could go. It just all depends on when you leave because I work in the am but get off at the latest 8am


Not sure yet, I would think around 10 or so. Its a 3 hour drive from Jenkintown. We can arrange everything this upcoming week. pm or give me a call


----------



## rcteem

anyone want any tropical fish???

I have some of my CB tetras, barbs, rams, and plecos I need to move. I even keep a few of these fish in my dart frog ponds. I also have a bunch of auatic plants that will be good for a viv with high humidity or in a pond. Please pm me for info.


----------



## NathanB

I'm into fish, have anything interesting?


----------



## tclipse

anyone have verts or zoo meds FS?

updated list FS/FT-
-3 panamanian green/black auratus, 2 subadults, 1 adult - $100 for all three
-4 subadult Santa Isabel anthonyi, $45 each ($160 takes all)
-1 juv/sub phelsuma klemmeri, prefer trade for frogs but if not, $75


----------



## rcteem

bussardnr said:


> I'm into fish, have anything interesting?


Ok, Figured Ill post here so if anyone else is interested they will know as well. Some are not as fancy cause I need to get rid of my grandmothers fish.

*Fish*
Proven group of blue plattys- ~5- $10 for all
Proven Long Fin male bushy nose pleco-1- $40
Proven group of Rummy nose tetras ~6- $20 for all
Adult Cardinal tetras~6- 4 each or 20 for the group
Male Bosemani Rainbow-1-$15
Female Red rainbow-$10
Proven Female German blue ram- $15
2 Proven male Bolivan rams- $15 each or $25 for both
Panda Corys( have laid eggs but no sucessful fry)~4 - $6 each or $20 for the Group
Odessa Barb Adults~3- $8 each or $20 for the group
Long fin albino paliotous cory cats-$10 each

*Aquatic plants-*
Tiger Lotus- $6each Lg-$15
Jungle Val- 5 for $3
Jungle moss covered spiderwood- $50
Skarlet Temple- 5 stalks for $3
Flame Sword-$10

*Darts*
Adult GL Lamasi- $35
3-4 month Patrica froglets- $45 each


----------



## tclipse

You're making me miss my FW collection... the reason I got into darts was because I lost EVERYTHING (all breeding setups- CRS, electric blue rams, electric blue dempseys, CPO crayfish, galaxy rasboras, koi angels, can't even remember what else off the top of my head... 10+ tanks) when my AC broke. I decided I needed something more portable in emergencies..... nice collection though.


----------



## rcteem

tclipse said:


> You're making me miss my FW collection... the reason I got into darts was because I lost EVERYTHING (all breeding setups- CRS, electric blue rams, electric blue dempseys, CPO crayfish, galaxy rasboras, koi angels, can't even remember what else off the top of my head... 10+ tanks) when my AC broke. I decided I needed something more portable in emergencies..... nice collection though.


Thats not my collection...those are my regects...lol. Ihave 40+ different species...mostly plecos, apistogrammas, corys, and trying discus right now. Have altums too.


----------



## angry gary

i have a 20 high converted into a vert. along with a 12x12x18 exo, and a 18x18x24 exo that i am in the process of replanting. i would like to trade for some S.I.'s if possible. come by this weekend if you want to take a look. i am about 45 minutes west of you in front royal. pm if you like

gary


----------



## rcteem

Here are a few pics of my fish some of yall pmd me on. They arent the best since it was my cell but hope this will do:

Long Fin paleatus corys









Male Bolivan Ram


----------



## 21234rick

Hey Guys,

I am not a member of MADS (is there even a membership?) 
I was wondering if it would be ok if i came to this gathering?

I have been thinking about setting up a viv for about a year now, (been a board member since last December) and I think I finally have time to sit down and build one. I was ready to build one this time last year but i decided to do a reef tank project instead. 

I think coming to something like this may give me the motivation to get building. I have read lots here on the board but would still like to talk to some people about some ideas that I have.

Since I don't own any frogs or vivs, I don't have anything to trade or sell but I can always bring beer and food

Rick


----------



## Julio

21234rick said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am not a member of MADS (is there even a membership?)
> I was wondering if it would be ok if i came to this gathering?
> 
> Rick


There is no membership fee, just an initiation process, if you are willing to get hit with paddles, and there are a lot of us. 


you are more then welcome to come to the meet, Scott has a ton of different setups that will inspire you to build one.


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> There is no membership fee, just an initiation process, if you are willing to get hit with paddles, and there are a lot of us.
> 
> 
> you are more then welcome to come to the meet, Scott has a ton of different setups that will inspire you to build one.


Nice way the scare the new people off Julio


----------



## ggazonas

21234rick said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am not a member of MADS (is there even a membership?)
> I was wondering if it would be ok if i came to this gathering?
> 
> I have been thinking about setting up a viv for about a year now, (been a board member since last December) and I think I finally have time to sit down and build one. I was ready to build one this time last year but i decided to do a reef tank project instead.
> 
> I think coming to something like this may give me the motivation to get building. I have read lots here on the board but would still like to talk to some people about some ideas that I have.
> 
> Since I don't own any frogs or vivs, I don't have anything to trade or sell but I can always bring beer and food
> 
> Rick


You'll learn so much from going to a meeting and seeing some stunning setups like Scott's

Look forward to seeing you there...........


----------



## Ed

Julio said:


> There is no membership fee, just an initiation process, if you are willing to get hit with paddles, and there are a lot of us.
> 
> 
> you are more then welcome to come to the meet, Scott has a ton of different setups that will inspire you to build one.


 
All because you fell for the prank doesn't mean you should be attempting to pass it along to the newer people.... 
And you did look cute in the pink paisely tutu.... 

Ed


----------



## Julio

ggazonas said:


> Nice way the scare the new people off Julio


hahhaha, we all went through it.



Ed said:


> All because you fell for the prank doesn't mean you should be attempting to pass it along to the newer people....
> And you did look cute in the pink paisely tutu....
> 
> Ed


Ed no one is supposed to know about that


----------



## jfehr232

ggazonas said:


> Not sure yet, I would think around 10 or so. Its a 3 hour drive from Jenkintown. We can arrange everything this upcoming week. pm or give me a call


10 works great for me!! I'll give ya a call like wed. of next week.


Looking for a female varadero.


----------



## SMenigoz

How about a freebee for everyone attending? I've collected four trashbags of pin oak leaves from my favorite fishing pond recently; soaked all in very hot water, dried and prepared ~35 sandwich-sized bags for guests. I really like the small size of these leaves...
Scott


----------



## ggazonas

SMenigoz said:


> How about a freebee for everyone attending? I've collected four trashbags of pin oak leaves from my favorite fishing pond recently; soaked all in very hot water, dried and prepared ~35 sandwich-sized bags for guests. I really like the small size of these leaves...
> Scott


Sounds great Scott.....by the way do you have any truncatus available? froglets or females?


----------



## 21234rick

Thanks for the warm welcome. 
I will absolutely be there.
What do you need me to bring?


----------



## SMenigoz

21234rick said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.
> I will absolutely be there.
> What do you need me to bring?


No obligation to bring anything, but a bag a chips or sodas would be appreciated by all. Take this opportunity to ask tons of questions; there will be a wealth of experience here. I find myself eavsdropping on conversations all the time, not to mention the Peru photos/observations from those recently returned.

Parking shouldn't be ANYWHERE near as bad as what it was last meeting(for those who were here, you KNOW what I'm talking about!). I live on the end of a cul-de-sac so feel free to park anywhere that doesn't block a driveway. If dropping off large items, use my driveway to unload.
Fraser--Cynthia says she'll bake up a batch of her brownies just for you. 
Scott


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Looks like I might be able to go to this one... I don't have too much to offer right now, but I have access to lots of oak leaves (penn oak and regular oak trees) and can get leaves if anybody wants some, let me know ahead of time so I can collect/ sterilize them. I also might have some young leucs available, pm me if interested. I will be looking for some springtails if anyone has some and a male iquitos vent, and maybe some small broms/ other small cheap plants to re-plant a few verts.
Bryan


----------



## mantisdragon91

I have a few Theloderma Corticale and Theloderma Adsperum froglets as well as a few F-1 Ancon Hill Auratus and Phelsuma Grandis hatchings and juvies if anyone is interested.


----------



## qiksilver5

I'm in Rick's position I don't have any frogs and I don't know anyone.
This is the 11th right? I'll actually be around (I think) and would love to come.


----------



## 21234rick

We can turn this into a "Newbie Fest"!!!


----------



## ggazonas

qiksilver5 said:


> I'm in Rick's position I don't have any frogs and I don't know anyone.
> This is the 11th right? I'll actually be around (I think) and would love to come.


Yes it is the 11th, I beleive it starts around noon.

Don't worry if you don't have anything...this will be a great place for you to learn, meet and see actual setups and alot of frogs. Scott must have well over 80 vivs, most them are a decent size, so there is a lot to see.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

Really wish I could go to this. It'd be nice to meet you all and pick your brains. Maybe next time.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## ggazonas

Zombie Frawg said:


> Really wish I could go to this. It'd be nice to meet you all and pick your brains. Maybe next time.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


Don't worry they'll be more meetings come spring....I beleive there may be one in Philly in the late spring and I plan on having on early summer.....Plus Scott has one every year.


----------



## mantisdragon91

ggazonas said:


> Don't worry they'll be more meetings come spring*....I beleive there may be one in Philly in the late spring and I plan on having on early summe*r.....Plus Scott has one every year.


Gee George thanks for spoilin my surprise  Guess I'm commited now.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

ggazonas said:


> Don't worry they'll be more meetings come spring....I beleive there may be one in Philly in the late spring and I plan on having on early summer.....Plus Scott has one every year.


You're really close to me so let me know when you'll be hosting. I can definitely make it then  If we ever get all the construction done in our house I'd love to host one myself. You'd just have to forgive my crazy dog.


----------



## ggazonas

Zombie Frawg said:


> You're really close to me so let me know when you'll be hosting. I can definitely make it then  If we ever get all the construction done in our house I'd love to host one myself. You'd just have to forgive my crazy dog.


Where in Buck Co are you located?

I will be posting a thread for my meeting once my new room gets underway.


----------



## jfehr232

SMenigoz said:


> How about a freebee for everyone attending? I've collected four trashbags of pin oak leaves from my favorite fishing pond recently; soaked all in very hot water, dried and prepared ~35 sandwich-sized bags for guests. I really like the small size of these leaves...
> Scott


Sounds awesome. I really can not wait to check out everything!!


----------



## Zombie Frawg

ggazonas said:


> Where in Buck Co are you located?
> 
> I will be posting a thread for my meeting once my new room gets underway.



I'm right down the road in Warminster. Right now we don't exactly have a frog room, it's our reptile room. That is quickly changing though! I'm trying to move some of the reptiles to make room for the frogs


----------



## ggazonas

Zombie Frawg said:


> I'm right down the road in Warminster. Right now we don't exactly have a frog room, it's our reptile room. That is quickly changing though! I'm trying to move some of the reptiles to make room for the frogs


Almost same situation. Don't have a frogroom yet either (well i did), but now we are moving to Jenkintown and will be setting up a new one.

Anyway they'll be plenty of meetings in the next year. hope to see you at one at least.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

ggazonas said:


> Almost same situation. Don't have a frogroom yet either (well i did), but now we are moving to Jenkintown and will be setting up a new one.
> 
> Anyway they'll be plenty of meetings in the next year. hope to see you at one at least.


I'm sure you will  Good luck on getting the frog room up and running and welcome to the neighborhood(ish).


----------



## ggazonas

Zombie Frawg said:


> I'm sure you will  Good luck on getting the frog room up and running and welcome to the neighborhood(ish).


Thanks you too.

Hey your only about 15 minutes north...not bad at all.


----------



## Ed

There is a chance I could make it. If I am coming down, I can bring some odds and ends.. need to make space and clear items out

baby ball pythons (feeding on frozen thawed rat pinks) assorted possible hets (very, very inexpensive). 

one well started mex mex (Lampropeltis mexicana mexicana) from the original Barker line of mex mex (feeding on unscented pinks) 

some new hatchling three toed box turtles (not for the inexperienced as they need some coddling at this age) 

one well started female rosey boa (supposedly Arizona) but I have my doubts so it is just a generic rosey 

1.0.1 pumilio (one calling male, no courting but other frog does not call, no courting seen) red and blue 2007 imports (probable Almirante but as I've posted online before I'm not into sight identifying morphs from unknown locations)

Several well started leopards 50% chance Tremper Giant, het for albino (Tremper albino). 

possibly some hourglass treefrog metamorphs 

I'd be looking for the following in trade 
butterworts
terrrestrial utrics
Genelisa
some sundews (wooly or pygmy mainly)
truncatus
Theloderma asperum
Green Ceratophrys cornuta 

I'll only bring animals down if there is someone who is interested in what I have offered. 

Ed


----------



## stemcellular

be good to see you again, Ed!


----------



## Zombie Frawg

I'm jealous Ed but I hope you get to go  Just make sure you hold on to some of the hourglass for me! I'll see if we can make it to you soon.


----------



## mantisdragon91

Ed said:


> There is a chance I could make it. If I am coming down, I can bring some odds and ends.. need to make space and clear items out
> 
> baby ball pythons (feeding on frozen thawed rat pinks) assorted possible hets (very, very inexpensive).
> 
> one well started mex mex (Lampropeltis mexicana mexicana) from the original Barker line of mex mex (feeding on unscented pinks)
> 
> some new hatchling three toed box turtles (not for the inexperienced as they need some coddling at this age)
> 
> one well started female rosey boa (supposedly Arizona) but I have my doubts so it is just a generic rosey
> 
> 1.0.1 pumilio (one calling male, no courting but other frog does not call, no courting seen) red and blue 2007 imports (probable Almirante but as I've posted online before I'm not into sight identifying morphs from unknown locations)
> 
> Several well started leopards 50% chance Tremper Giant, het for albino (Tremper albino).
> 
> possibly some hourglass treefrog metamorphs
> 
> I'd be looking for the following in trade
> butterworts
> terrrestrial utrics
> Genelisa
> some sundews (wooly or pygmy mainly)
> truncatus
> Theloderma asperum
> Green Ceratophrys cornuta
> 
> I'll only bring animals down if there is someone who is interested in what I have offered.
> 
> Ed


I have at least 3 adsperum currently that are 3-4 weeks out of the water and possibly more. Would be willing to do a trade on some hour glass treefrogs either at the meet or before.


----------



## stemcellular

I'll be bringing a good amount of plant cuttings to trade (and as the NE and NYC folks know, I bring a lot of cool stuff). Lots of less common philos, pepperomias, etc. Bring what you have so we can swap! I'm looking for some smaller epiphytes, ferns, etc., and anything that is endemic to Peru.


----------



## Ed

It'll be good to see everyone again as well. 

I also have a male proven breeder ATB, that I'd like to move. He is fairly handlable once he is out of the cage (feeding response in cage). I won't vouch for his temperment after being in a bag for a number of hours. I can provide pictures for those intersted on everything. 

Ed


----------



## jfehr232

I will have 3 S.I Tri colors up for sale/trade- sean stewart line and they are about 4-5 months old. I really want to get these guys out. 

Let me know.


----------



## asch803

I've got several frogs, some are adult or near adult. George (GGazonas) can be bring them to Scott's for you, so let me know if you're interested.

1 basti is captive bred and acquired as part of a trade and the previous owner seemed to think it's male, although he or i have never heard calling. It's about 2 yrs old and really fat and from wc parents.

4 InerAlanis Tincs ranging from 6 or 7 months ootw to almost a year old. 

8 Torquoise & Bronze Auratus ranging from about 6 months up to about a year old. 


pm or e-mail for prices, pics or other info at [email protected]. 

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## johnc

I was thinking of driving to Massachusetts that weekend but having mapped the distance to Frederick, I'll take 6 hours over 11 hours. I haven't decided 100% but if anyone is interested in any of the following, please let me know (it'll talk me into going):



 10+ Ranitomeya imitator "Varadero" UE various ages, minimum of 2 months out of the water. Sub-adults $85, younger $75.
5+ Ranitomeya imitator "Tarapoto" UE ranging from adult to 8 week juveniles. $75 for the adults, $65 for juveniles.
1 Calling male no-dot Citronella, 13 months out of the water, Nabors line. $80.
1 Patricia froglet, 8 weeks out of the water and eating up a storm. Nabors line. $35.
Bunch of Patricia tadpoles, various ages, $10-$15 depending on how advanced.
1 juvenile Azureus that broke one of its front legs during my move to Cleveland. Perfectly healthy and great eater. FREE.
Interested in: Mint terribilis, Orange Terribilis, Wide-banded Auros. Happy to buy tadpoles.

I do not have photos of most of these frogs and I doubt I'll have time to do my usual crazy photo shoot between now and next week. If you want some photos of the Imitator siblings, check out the last advert I placed in the Frog Classifieds.


----------



## Ed

Hey John,

I'll finally be able to meet you after all this time.. 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma

A LOT of people were talking about Scott's upcoming gathering at the reptile show....

The venue has a life of it's own and could even become a mini-frog day ....one day !

Have a good one guys.....transfer some frogs....drink some gluten-free Mad Elf beer for me.

I'll be down on the beach in Pompano and Hollywood with the laptop....as usual.


----------



## jfehr232

Ed said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I'll finally be able to meet you after all this time..
> 
> Ed


Ed,

Are you referring to me or the other John? ha 

I am hoping to get better by next weekend as I caught the sick bug that has been going around my way. 

If anyone has a female varadero, please let me know.


----------



## NathanB

I have 2 75 gallon tanks and stands for sale/trade. They're set up as aquariums at te moment.
Looking for $150 and $200. willing to trade for frogs and suplies. Make me an offer, im only 20 mins from scotts


----------



## Ed

jfehr232 said:


> Ed,
> 
> Are you referring to me or the other John? ha
> 
> I am hoping to get better by next weekend as I caught the sick bug that has been going around my way.
> 
> If anyone has a female varadero, please let me know.


Well both.. but I think I sent my first e-mail conversation with John C (while he was still overseas studying) back around 1992.. 

Ed


----------



## stemcellular

Trust me, he is worth the wait! Haha. Shame he had to leave our neck of the woods for Ohio.


----------



## johnc

Ed said:


> I think I sent my first e-mail conversation with John C (while he was still overseas studying) back around 1992..


It would be great to finally meet you in person Ed.



stemcellular said:


> Trust me, he is worth the wait! Haha. Shame he had to leave our neck of the woods for Ohio.


I sure miss you and the other froggers out there.


----------



## JeremyHuff

johnc said:


> [*]1 Calling male no-dot Citronella, 13 months out of the water, Nabors line. $80.


John,

I will take the cit if he is still available.

Jeremy


----------



## DendroJoe

Hey Guys,

I have some Yellow Gallacts 1 to 2+ months old. Anyone interested? PM me.

Thanks, see you all next week

DendroJOE


----------



## paintballislife

he guys i would like to attend with my gf, can someone pm me the address?


----------



## jfehr232

Ed said:


> Well both.. but I think I sent my first e-mail conversation with John C (while he was still overseas studying) back around 1992..
> 
> Ed


Yea I figured that. It will be nice to meet you and all the other people I have yet to meet. Cant wait!!


----------



## johnc

JeremyHuff said:


> I will take the cit if he is still available.


He's yours!


----------



## johnc

This is a long shot but does anyone have an Eastern Tiger Salamander they would consider either giving or selling to me, or preferably loaning to me please?


----------



## UmbraSprite

Hey all...

Really busy with the holiday season but if there is interest in supplies or frogs I can make the trip up. Still have the frogs from my ad available:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sp...32-dartfrog-depot-frog-sale-adults-young.html
(el dorado and powder blue pending)

I also have a lone blue jeans looking for a home. 

I have live feather moss, a bunch of terrarium orchids as well as potted mini Phalaenopsis (two are getting read to bloom) temperate springtails as well as the usual media, cups, vitamins (repashy), etc available as well. 

Please contact me via my email ([email protected]) if you are interested as I haven't had much time to check the board.

Since it's the holidays...I will consider any offers....got the holiday bug and am feeling generous so take advantage!

Hope to catch up next weekend!

Chris


----------



## paintballislife

I am looking for some plants. Ground cover, moss and arrow leaf type plants. Also need some springtails. Wwill have some dubia roaches and mealworms for trade alobg with some cuttings of wanderingjew and other misc plants.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanB

Anyone interested in these?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I have F1 banded leuc froglets (and maybe 4 mint terribilis tads) if anyone is interested pm me.


----------



## stemcellular

oh just grow the damn things up Mike! haha


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'm planning on it, only mentioned them to encourage johnc's attendance.


----------



## stemcellular

haha, I have a bunch of tads as well, so save them for frogday, or John, if you buy Mike's I can hold some of mine for you.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Hey Ray,

I'd like some, but so far I am 0 for 2 getting tads from you. So...once they morph let me know. lol



stemcellular said:


> haha, I have a bunch of tads as well, so save them for frogday, or John, if you buy Mike's I can hold some of mine for you.


----------



## stemcellular

Np, Jeremy. Yeah, I've stopped trading, selling, etc tads since there are too many variables when it comes to transport, water quality differences, behavior (I feed and change water daily), etc. Plus, its just so much more fun growing them up and selling as subs or adults. I'm not selling anything prior to Frogday when I plan to arrive with a legion of frogs for sale and/or trade!


----------



## SMenigoz

paintballislife said:


> I am looking for some plants. Ground cover, moss and arrow leaf type plants. Also need some springtails. Wwill have some dubia roaches and mealworms for trade alobg with some cuttings of wanderingjew and other misc plants.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Should be a good selection of plants offered.
Please NOBODY bring any roaches to my place...if my wife even hears of that, you can kiss these meetings at my place goodbye.
Scott


----------



## stemcellular

Haha, I'll have a good amount of cuttings for those interested. Take a look at my frog room video and let me know if you want anything specific. I'm always looking for new aroids, epiphytes, ferns, etc.


----------



## johnc

The only thing that'll stop me going is another big snow fall. It looks like things will be better towards the end of the week though. Mike, I'd love the tads, but if what Ray is saying is true, I'm somewhat hesitant. I've yet to lose a tad I've acquired but if I've never raised Phyllobates before.


----------



## stemcellular

Wasn't speaking specifically of the genus John, just in general of my preference against dealing in tads.


----------



## johnc

I'd take those auro tads over terribs .


----------



## stemcellular

I may have some extra depending on how many Mike wants. I have 10+ growing up I believe plus the new tads, was planning on giving Mike a bunch but if he wants to share....


----------



## johnc

Sharing = good.


----------



## paintballislife

SMenigoz said:


> Should be a good selection of plants offered.
> Please NOBODY bring any roaches to my place...if my wife even hears of that, you can kiss these meetings at my place goodbye.
> Scott


Damn, short on cash was hoping to trade some. I understand. If anyones interested i can ship or something.


----------



## NathanB

I have 3 dirty old 10g tanks. One has a crack in a short side of the glass. The others just need cleaning. They are free if anyone wants them. Lmk or they go out for recycle.


----------



## melas

SMenigoz said:


> Please NOBODY bring any roaches to my place...if my wife even hears of that, you can kiss these meetings at my place goodbye.
> Scott


Sorry for ruining that for you guys . . . I didn't think Scott heard about the 1,000ct culture that Mike K spilled on the floor by the water heater . . . 

Wish I could make it - sounds like it is going to be a doozie - I'll be hunting deer in the woods . . . Next Time!

Enjoy!

And Scott - your wife is a SAINT!


----------



## Ed

SMenigoz said:


> Should be a good selection of plants offered.
> Please NOBODY bring any roaches to my place...if my wife even hears of that, you can kiss these meetings at my place goodbye.
> Scott


 
What about the lime green ones that don't look like roaches? 

Ed


----------



## mantisdragon91

Ed said:


> What about the lime green ones that don't look like roaches?
> 
> Ed


If you got banana roaches send them my way!!!!


----------



## Julio

Ed said:


> What about the lime green ones that don't look like roaches?
> 
> Ed




Ed do you have any for sale? i need to start a colony for my chameleons


----------



## rcteem

Im looking for any good water holding broms if anyone has any!!!


----------



## tclipse

Anyone need any turface for clay substrate mixes? I have a bunch left over and could bring some for free to whoever needs it.


----------



## 21234rick

Ok guys, I said in my first post that I hoped this get together would give me some motivation...well it has. I am almost done with my first viv build, a 20h. I should have it finished on Wednesday.

So now I need some plant cuttings. I know some of you have said that you are bringing plants but I am looking for a certain type of plant. I am looking for plants that meet the following criteria:

1. Beginner/hard to kill plants 
2. Nothing rare 
3. Nothing special 
4. Nothing that if I kill in a week anyone would care 

If you have anything like this, please let me know.

Thanks all,
Rick


----------



## SMenigoz

21234rick said:


> 1. Beginner/hard to kill plants
> 2. Nothing rare
> 3. Nothing special
> 4. Nothing that if I kill in a week anyone would care
> Rick


With tough criteria like that, I think we can come up with something...creeping fig anyone?


----------



## pa.walt

again i wish i could be there to meet some of the frog community. for me to drive on my own, 3+ hours is too long for me. 
enjoy the meet.


----------



## angry gary

its only three hours is the way you should look at it! just seeing scotts frog room is worth a drive twice that long!hey scott since cynthia doesn't want roaches there, how about termites

AG


----------



## tclipse

SMenigoz said:


> With tough criteria like that, I think we can come up with something...creeping fig anyone?


I'll raise you a pothos.


----------



## stemcellular

Ill bring some monstera for you.


----------



## rcteem

pa.walt said:


> again i wish i could be there to meet some of the frog community. for me to drive on my own, 3+ hours is too long for me.
> enjoy the meet.


Your kidding me right!!! Im coming all the way from NC just for this meeting


----------



## rcteem

21234rick said:


> Ok guys, I said in my first post that I hoped this get together would give me some motivation...well it has. I am almost done with my first viv build, a 20h. I should have it finished on Wednesday.
> 
> So now I need some plant cuttings. I know some of you have said that you are bringing plants but I am looking for a certain type of plant. I am looking for plants that meet the following criteria:
> 
> 1. Beginner/hard to kill plants
> 2. Nothing rare
> 3. Nothing special
> 4. Nothing that if I kill in a week anyone would care
> 
> If you have anything like this, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks all,
> Rick


I should have a few broms for you


----------



## JeremyHuff

I have yellow backs, byh, azureus, cobalts, dwarf cobalts, giant orange, powder blues, oyapok, bakhuis, standard leucs, banded leucs. I won't bring them unless there is interest. I would also consider selling tads of any of the above. PM me for pricing

J


----------



## Philsuma

rcteem said:


> Your kidding me right!!! Im coming all the way from NC just for this meeting


You won't regret it either. I think I've been to Scott's frog room at least 6 times and it still takes hours to see everything.

Eldorado adults - some sexable, can possibly be brought to this meeting by a local attendee.

MADS pricing - $80.00 !

PM me for more info.


----------



## johnc

Philsuma said:


> You won't regret it either. I think I've been to Scott's frog room at least 6 times and it still takes hours to see everything.


Tempted to bring my camera...


----------



## rcteem

johnc said:


> Tempted to bring my camera...


Im bringing mine ...Its a heavy camera but will hopefully get some good shots as Im still learning how to use her


----------



## paintballislife

I have some wandering jew, two types and some other nice plants that are really easy To keep and nice to look at. 



21234rick said:


> Ok guys, I said in my first post that I hoped this get together would give me some motivation...well it has. I am almost done with my first viv build, a 20h. I should have it finished on Wednesday.
> 
> So now I need some plant cuttings. I know some of you have said that you are bringing plants but I am looking for a certain type of plant. I am looking for plants that meet the following criteria:
> 
> 1. Beginner/hard to kill plants
> 2. Nothing rare
> 3. Nothing special
> 4. Nothing that if I kill in a week anyone would care
> 
> If you have anything like this, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks all,
> Rick




Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed

I'm about to trim one of my plant grow out tanks, I can bring you a bag of random cuttings of common things that are hard to kill. I may have a brom cutting or two if you want them. 

Ed


----------



## seanstew

Some frogs for MADS December 11th.

Dendrobates azureus (3 months old- Wattley bloodline)
Dendrobates tinctorius
Alanis (F1- 5 month olds)
Ensing (Franz Ensing line- 3-4 month olds)
Bakhuis (my Holland line- 3-5 months old)
Western Bakhuis Mountain form- NEW- looks like a mini-cobalt
Citronella (German line- 4-5 month olds- spot and no spot)
Giant Orange (sub-adult female)
Giant Orange (froglets)
Boulanger (4 month olds)
Regina (Recent euro line, great colors- 5 month olds)
Brazilian yellowhead (4-5 month olds- German bloodline- just received)
La Fumee (one sub adult pair, some 4-6 month olds, some with more yellow and some with more black cool variety)
Matecho (4-5 month olds, no dot, F1)
Dendrobates Leucomelas- standard and banded forms
Dendrobates auratus
Highland bronze (3-4 month olds)
Mebalo (3 month olds, green and bronze with blue ventral surface, blue feet)
Phyllobates terribilis Orange and Yellow forms (few bloodlines of both, 6 month olds)
Epipedobates anthonyi
Santa Isabella (froglets, juveniles, subadults)
Salvia
Zarayunga (froglets)
Highland (awesome coloration, green/cream, thick thick stripes, 4 month olds)
Buena Esperanza (sub adults, some pairs)
Ranitomeya imitator-Tarapota
Ranitomeya intermedius
Ranitomeya reticulata
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus- blue leg yellow
Ranitomeya lamasi- orange

Thanks!

Sean


----------



## paintballislife

Info on the orange terrib?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## UmbraSprite

rcteem said:


> Im looking for any good water holding broms if anyone has any!!!


Chris I can bring broms...


----------



## UmbraSprite

stemcellular said:


> Ill bring some monstera for you.


Mmmm Monstera....I will take you up on that as well!


----------



## stemcellular

haha, can't tell you how much of that stuff I toss on a weekly basis...


----------



## rcteem

stemcellular said:


> haha, can't tell you how much of that stuff I toss on a weekly basis...


Ill take some as well...Chris how much are the broms???


----------



## stemcellular

ok, well, I'll bring what I can, I'm flying down after all. Just bring cool plants to trade!


----------



## Philsuma

johnc said:


> Tempted to bring my camera...


Whatever you do.....do *NOT* forget to bring a camera to this venue.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I have a microscope I'd like to sell if anyone is interested as well.


----------



## UmbraSprite

JeremyHuff said:


> I have yellow backs, byh, azureus, cobalts, dwarf cobalts, giant orange, powder blues, oyapok, bakhuis, standard leucs, banded leucs. I won't bring them unless there is interest. I would also consider selling tads of any of the above. PM me for pricing
> 
> J


Jeremy,

What line are the BYH's? I need a few and the one's I have now are from Sean's collection (not the new German line).

CD


----------



## UmbraSprite

rcteem said:


> Ill take some as well...Chris how much are the broms???


Broms are $4 each or trade....


----------



## johnc

Does anyone have any nice branchy ghostwood or manzita? Looking to make another one of these: 









Obviously I will pay.


----------



## paintballislife

i am looking for wood also, similar to what is pictured.


----------



## NathanB

UmbraSprite said:


> Broms are $4 each or trade....


Do you still have cypress wood? Or what ever it is you sell at mars


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Is anybody going to have springtails? I need at least one, maybe 2-3 cultures.
Let me know,
Bryan


----------



## JeremyHuff

Chris
They are SNDF
J



UmbraSprite said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> What line are the BYH's? I need a few and the one's I have now are from Sean's collection (not the new German line).
> 
> CD


----------



## johnc

I want to add to my available list - I found a half grown intermedius this morning, nice green wash on the legs. The Parents were sold to me as Frye line but that's the same as Tarlton/Kelly/Uhern. Looking for $70. There's likely another one in there too but it would involve further exploration on my part. Don't forget I have plenty of Varaderos and Tarapotos available as well (go back a few pages for my list).


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

DIdnt catch what time this was happening


Gonna be bringing some plants.

Im looking to trade for Ghostwood, Manzanita logs, Manzanita root burls, Featherlite, vivarium decor such as Dendropods amazon pods monkey bowls etc. 

Heres what Im bringing so far

Syngonium SP (Has nice lance leaves)
Monstera siltepecana
Anthurium polyschistum
Pellionia repens
Gynura aurantiaca
Java moss (Handfull)
Maranta leuconeura 'Marisela'(potted)
Episcia unknown(potted)
Syngonium 'Maria'(potted)
Syngonium 'Holly'

Id also sell this as a plant package for $35

Oh and I also have several chunks of lace rock Ill be bringing Ill sell for $15 or trade towards the above mentioned items


Thanx,


Todd


----------



## JeremyHuff

If anyone wants cultures I can make up fresh ones of black hydei, tan hydei, wingless, turkish gliders. $4 ea and I need to know by Friday night.


----------



## rcteem

JeremyHuff said:


> If anyone wants cultures I can make up fresh ones of black hydei, tan hydei, wingless, turkish gliders. $4 ea and I need to know by Friday night.


Ill take 1 turkish gliders


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Id like 2 of the tan hydei


Todd


----------



## Heartbreak7

JeremyHuff said:


> If anyone wants cultures I can make up fresh ones of black hydei, tan hydei, wingless, turkish gliders. $4 ea and I need to know by Friday night.



I will take a turkish glider as well.

Thanks!

I also have a small exoterra (12' cube) if anyone is looking for one. $25.


----------



## topherlove

i might need a few producing cultures if anyone has any


----------



## jaree2

Hey guys,
rcteem filled me in on this meeting and I'd love to try to stop by if that would be alright. I'm afraid I don't know anyone, but would love to meet those whose knowledge I've been leeching from this forum for a few years. I'd be happy to bring some chips/drinks and some of my yellow galact froglets. Looking forward to it,
~Jack


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys , I can probably setup 2-3 mixed springtail cultures as well.
They will be fresh so they wont be ready to feed out yet
$3 each

PM me with interest.

Oh if anyone has OleMarie tads they wanna get rid of I just bought a female to pair with my male only to find out I had a female all along.


Todd


----------



## DendroJoe

Will be bringing Isopods, Woodlice, Black Springs, White Springs, Pink Springs etc.... please PM me.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## GBIII

Looks like it's gonna be a great turn out... Hope Scott has somewhere set up for overflow...lol
I had hoped to make it but it does not appear that I will be able.

Have fun!


----------



## JeremyHuff

rcteem said:


> Ill take 1 turkish gliders





Dartfrogfreak said:


> Id like 2 of the tan hydei
> 
> 
> Todd





Heartbreak7 said:


> I will take a turkish glider as well.
> 
> Thanks!


Sure thing. I have some culture cooling now that I will make up tonight.


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER

rcteem said:


> Your kidding me right!!! Im coming all the way from NC just for this meeting


I'm driving 5 - 6 hours. EXCITED!!


----------



## JeremyHuff

topherlove said:


> i might need a few producing cultures if anyone has any


I might be able to bring one or two if you can't find some from someone else.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

If Jeremy runs out I could setup a few D. melanogaster cultures

I also remember I have a small amount of extra Sycamore leaves I can spare

Todd


----------



## JoshH

Here's the tank, asking $250. Background would cost 150 to make and will last practically forever....


----------



## rcteem

Here is some more frogs I can bring...These are in Adam Butts line and can bring them with me Sat. If I know by 10:30am on Friday

Here you go:

(1) probable female Loma Partida (~4 yrs old) - $210
(4-5) Orange lamasi pairs - $100/ea or 5 pairs for $420
(5) Matecho - $230 for all 5
(6) Melanistic Super Blue adults - $170/group
(2) Super Blue froglets - $40/ea
(2) F1 Patricia - $35/ea
(1) Vanzolinii - $100


----------



## Bob Fraser

I'm looking to trade the following mature frogs:
female bakhuis for a male
calling male orange terribilis for female
male citronella for a female
female intermedius for a male

Frogs for sale:
(1) gold dust bastemento~ possible female (no calling heard) $150.00
(1) male yellow terribilis $100.00
(1) proven pair green-legged lamasi $100.00
(1) proven pair blue legged vents $100.0
(1) yellow body variabilis~no calling probable female $60.00
(2) chubby toads $8.00 ea.
(2) azures $40.00 ea. probable males
(5) vitatius $25.00 ea.
(4) blue-legged vents $40.00 ea.
(5) green & black auratus $30.00 ea.

Best to give me a call at 443-469-2391
Bob Fraser


----------



## Heartbreak7

Will anyone have any mint terribilis?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Ive setup 2 extra flour beetle cultures to bring along. I will trade for other feeders, wood, leaves, certain plant cuttings or I will sell the cultures for $4 each
I can also setup 4 D. melanogaster cultures for $4 each or trade.

Here are the plants I would be looking for.

Begonia 'Small Change'
Begonia 'Abu Dhabi'
Begonia pavonina
Selaginella any
Ficus SP Panama


Id also trade feeders /plants towards tadpoles
OleMarie or Green Sips

Thanx,

Todd


----------



## DendroJoe

i have some, PM me



Heartbreak7 said:


> Will anyone have any mint terribilis?


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER

I have a 1.2 proven group of Man Creeks I can bring if someone tempts me with the right trade.  PM if interested.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I have decided to unload all of my cricket eaters. Will trade or make an offer.

young mossies (6 I think)
T. asperum (3 or 4 adults)
3.1 viper geckos
1.0 L. williamsi (had female, but haven't seen her in a couple weeks)
black eye treefrogs (no idea how many)
1.1 Sphaerodactylus difficilis difficilis from Dominican Republic

I am REALLY anxious to unload these. My wife is extremely patient, but doesn't want roaches or crickets in the house...


----------



## JeremyHuff

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Ive setup 2 extra flour beetle cultures to bring along. I will trade for other feeders, wood, leaves, certain plant cuttings or I will sell the cultures for $4 each


Todd,
I'll swap you the 2 tan hydei for the 2 flour beetle cultures. Sound good?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Sounds good to me

Thanx,

Todd


----------



## JoshH

JoshH said:


> Here's the tank, asking $250. Background would cost 150 to make and will last practically forever....


If anyone is interested in this, please shoot me your best offer! I'm two weeks away from getting out of the hobby for awhile and this has to go!


----------



## JeremyHuff

JoshH said:


> If anyone is interested in this, please shoot me your best offer! I'm two weeks away from getting out of the hobby for awhile and this has to go!


Josh,
What size tank is it?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys some of the plants I was bringing have been sold

Monstera siltepecana
Episcia unknown
Anthurium polyschistum
Syngonium 'Holly' and 'Maria'
Pellionia repens


I have now available a small package of stuff
Syngonium SP Lance Leaf
A few cuttings of Pellionia repens
a couple of cuttings of Peperomia prostrata
a couple of cuttings of Peperomia rubella and SP Bibi
Gynura aurantica 
Begonia 'Lubbergei'
Maranta leuconeura 'Marisela'
a handfull of Java moss
$22 sounds fair to me


Flour beetles are spoken for as well


Josh what all plants are you phasing out of your collection?

Thanx,

Todd


----------



## stemcellular

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Ive setup 2 extra flour beetle cultures to bring along. I will trade for other feeders, wood, leaves, certain plant cuttings or I will sell the cultures for $4 each
> I can also setup 4 D. melanogaster cultures for $4 each or trade.
> 
> Here are the plants I would be looking for.
> 
> Begonia 'Small Change'
> Begonia 'Abu Dhabi'
> Begonia pavonina
> Selaginella any
> Ficus SP Panama
> 
> 
> Id also trade feeders /plants towards tadpoles
> OleMarie or Green Sips
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> Todd


I have more ficus panama that I can shake a stick at... I'll bring some along.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Thanx Ray!


I totally forgot to put Sinningia 'RIo das Pedras' on that wishlist
So if anyone has that one Im looking for it 

as well as small Pleurothallids


Todd


----------



## JoshH

JeremyHuff said:


> Josh,
> What size tank is it?


Its a 29G, brand new tank, glass top, epoxy resin background, low profile false bottom, drain hole and hose in bottom center, never had any animals in it. The only thing it needs is a light, but I can throw in the 48" shop light that sits on it now if that helps.

Here's the link to more info, and another link to the original build is on that:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...9g-fully-planted-w-epoxy-rock-background.html


----------



## rcteem

rcteem said:


> Here is some more frogs I can bring...These are in Adam Butts line and can bring them with me Sat. If I know by 10:30am on Friday
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> (1) probable female Loma Partida (~4 yrs old) - $210
> (4-5) Orange lamasi pairs - $100/ea or 5 pairs for $420
> (5) Matecho - $230 for all 5
> (6) Melanistic Super Blue adults - $170/group
> (2) Super Blue froglets - $40/ea
> (2) F1 Patricia - $35/ea
> (1) Vanzolinii - $100


Ok, I have sold one pair of O. Lamasi so if someone wants the other 4 I can do all four pairs for $310.

Please let me know by Tomorrow at 8:00 am if you want any of these frogs. I also have a GL lamasi adult for $35.


----------



## jfehr232

I'll post tomorrow but I still have 3 S.I tri colors up for trade/sale. Sean Stewart line.

Let me know. Possibly Blue Legged Vents for trade but I am open for others.


----------



## yours

Wow....this seems like an *!!!EPIC!!!* meeting on Saturday....wish I could go!

Have fun all, and be safe.....I want to see some bad ass pictures 





Alex


----------



## NathanB

Scott, whats you fly supply like?


----------



## ridinshotgun

Anyone have a culture of dwarf white isos?


----------



## JoshH

Updates, for one...the 29G is now $200.

Also, I am now selling my Oceanic 40G cube with matching tinted glass front stand. This tank has an acrylic tank underneath that sends water up to the tank where it drains down via an adjustable drip wall. Drain hole in bottom of tank with PVC downpipe.

Full custom epoxy over foam artificial rock background. Tons of plants, this is an established tank, without any soil....Runs on clay or gravel in bottom.

~Many established orchids (pleuros/masdavallias)
~Marcgravia, bromos, peperomias, begonias, anthurium bakeri and polyschistum, gesneriads, selaginella gone crazy, etc.
~All plants are epiphytically mounted and established on the bare rocks.

Lighting is one 65w power compact. Lid is acrylic (should eventually replace with glass).

Asking $350, or best offer...pm with questions.

























Pic showing background...


----------



## ridinshotgun

JeremyHuff said:


> If anyone wants cultures I can make up fresh ones of black hydei, tan hydei, wingless, turkish gliders. $4 ea and I need to know by Friday night.


Can I get one of the turkish gliders?


----------



## rcteem

JoshH said:


> Updates, for one...the 29G is now $200.
> 
> Also, I am now selling my Oceanic 40G cube with matching tinted glass front stand. This tank has an acrylic tank underneath that sends water up to the tank where it drains down via an adjustable drip wall. Drain hole in bottom of tank with PVC downpipe.
> 
> Full custom epoxy over foam artificial rock background. Tons of plants, this is an established tank, without any soil....Runs on clay or gravel in bottom.
> 
> ~Many established orchids (pleuros/masdavallias)
> ~Marcgravia, bromos, peperomias, begonias, anthurium bakeri and polyschistum, gesneriads, selaginella gone crazy, etc.
> ~All plants are epiphytically mounted and established on the bare rocks.
> 
> Lighting is one 65w power compact. Lid is acrylic (should eventually replace with glass).
> 
> Asking $350, or best offer...pm with questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic showing background...


That is an awesome tank...wish I had money!!!!


----------



## Julio

rcteem said:


> That is an awesome tank...wish I had money!!!!


yeah you aint kidding, i wish i had more room, i would have jumped on both in a heart beat!!


----------



## rcteem

Scott Ill clean your glass on all your tanks if you want to pick up the tab on this...lol


----------



## JeremyHuff

ridinshotgun said:


> Can I get one of the turkish gliders?


sure thing


----------



## UmbraSprite

All:

Looks like it is going to be a packed room and tons of everything for everyone. Given I am swamped with the holidays and there hasn't' been interest in my frogs I am going to sit this one out. 

If anyone is interested in frogs I will give a 25% discount on frogs to anyone who wants to drop by (I am in Bethesda which is a straight shot south of Scott ... about 45 minutes). If you are interested please contact me by email as I am pretty busy this weekend.

Here is the list:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sp...32-dartfrog-depot-frog-sale-adults-young.html

For those who did contact me we can certainly get you what you need the old fashioned way...by mail. Just shoot me another email with your needs and full shipping address.

Have fun all and be sure to take LOTS of photo's. Scott's collection rivals any public exhibit I have seen.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Last call for ff cultures and frogs/tads, because I need to leave early in the morning. Also, looks like my bean beetle cultures started hatching. I have lots if anyone needs them. $5 per culture.


----------



## topherlove

JeremyHuff said:


> I might be able to bring one or two if you can't find some from someone else.


I will take you up on that if you have a couple to spare. Or if anyone else does


----------



## JeremyHuff

topherlove said:


> I will take you up on that if you have a couple to spare. Or if anyone else does


Shouldn't be a problem. Does it matter what kind?


----------



## frogface

For those of you who are taking my foster frogs, please be good to them. 

They like juicy flies and springs and isos and beetles and long walks on the beach. The lamasi likes privacy. The sips like to take baths and they will come out to greet you (hoping you have some juicy treat). The vittatus like to serenade with their beautiful calls. 


It's going to be so quiet at my house <sniff>


----------



## topherlove

JeremyHuff said:


> Shouldn't be a problem. Does it matter what kind?


certainly doesn't


----------



## DendroJoe

Last call for Cultures, Black Springs, Temperate, Pinks, White, Isos, Dwarf White, Woodlice, Bromes, Mint Terribs, yellow Galacts.

PM me,

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## stemcellular

Anyone have a culture of Orange isopods? I'm bring two plastic grocery bags on cuttings so will have a lot to trade.


----------



## johnc

I'm bringing all the stuff I posted about before. Varaderos, Tarapotos out the ears. I may bring some intermedius too. I will have my male no-dot Citronella and possibly some Patricia Tads (if I've time to pack them in the morning).


----------



## Ben E

Hey I was curious if there was a sign up list or anything? Josh H informed me of this coming swap meet and would love to swing by for a bit if it is ok with Scott. Thanks!!!


Ben


----------



## Heartbreak7

I don't believe I've seen an official start time, is there one?

Thanks


----------



## johnc

It's supposed to start around noon.


----------



## johnc

Just an update on what I will have tomorrow:


~10 Ranitomeya imitator "Varadero" UE various ages, minimum of 2 months out of the water. Sub-adults $85, younger $75.
4 Ranitomeya imitator "Tarapoto" UE, 3 are adult size, 1 is younger.
1 Calling male no-dot Citronella, 13 months out of the water, Nabors line. $80.
1 Patricia froglet, 8 weeks out of the water and eating up a storm. Nabors line. $35.
Bunch of Patricia tadpoles, various ages, $10-$15 depending on how advanced.
1 juvenile Azureus that broke one of its front legs during my move to Cleveland. Perfectly healthy and great eater. FREE.
The Cit is the only pending sale, everything else is up for grabs. I decided not to bring the single intermedius juvenile I have.


----------



## ridinshotgun

Anyone have any 16 oz deli cups? I need about 15 to finish a tadpole grow out setup.


----------



## Ed

Ben E said:


> Hey I was curious if there was a sign up list or anything? Josh H informed me of this coming swap meet and would love to swing by for a bit if it is ok with Scott. Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> Ben


 
Hi Ben,

It will be good to see you again as well. 

Ed


----------



## JeremyHuff

ridinshotgun said:


> Anyone have any 16 oz deli cups? I need about 15 to finish a tadpole grow out setup.


I'll bring a bunch for you, just remind me when you see me


----------



## Bob Fraser

Hi Ben
Glad to see you can make this meeting. It will be good to pick your brain & Ed's. 
Anyone bringing any FF lids? I need about 500 or so!

Cheers
Fraser


----------



## ridinshotgun

JeremyHuff said:


> I'll bring a bunch for you, just remind me when you see me


Thanks will do I have to get the turkish glider culture from you too!


----------



## johnc

Does anyone have Southern Variabilis?


----------



## rcteem

johnc said:


> Does anyone have Southern Variabilis?


Andy and shawn do I believe if they have people bringing their frogs


----------



## paintballislife

i have four hydei and four melo cultures, pm me and ill reserve them. Should be there around 1pm


----------



## DCreptiles

wow i havn't been on the board in a while but just caught up on reading the past post for this thread and wow looks like its going to be a very good turn out. im not bringing anything for once but i am looking to bring something home like always. and i will be bringing my new camera hope to get some good shots of frogs. i will be comming with eli and the baby she hasnt really been to a big meet since before the baby. i look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow.


----------



## tclipse

I'm running through the threads looking for it, but in case someone's on and beats me to it, what time do we have planned?

EDIT - noon for anyone else wondering.


----------



## tclipse

I might not make this one after all.. I'll give it a good shot but am feeling pretty under the weather and have barely slept so far. If I don't make it, have a good time all.


----------



## jfehr232

tclipse said:


> I might not make this one after all.. I'll give it a good shot but am feeling pretty under the weather and have barely slept so far. If I don't make it, have a good time all.


Same here...I been looking forward to this for awhile now and just like that no go for me. I also would not be able to attend since my jeep is yet in the shop(called them and they said it won't be ready til later on today) so with that in mind I would not been able to come anyway. 


Have Fun and take plenty of pictures!!!! 

This sucks.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Thanks for a great time, Scott! You have an amazing collection and something to really strive for. Well worth the 8hr round tip.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Yes, thanks Scott! And thanks Jeremy for the new frogs.
Bryan


----------



## rcteem

*ATTENTION!!!!*

I just wanted to say that I had a pair of Blue Jeans go missing at the meet. I realize that this was probably an accident but please send them back to me. We have someone who saw you take them and didnt think anything about it until I reported them missing. I am holding no hard feelings towards you and no questions asked. If you are to scared to let me know please feel free to PM Ray, Julio, Michael, Scott, or Roman. I promise no hard feelings will be held against you again as Im sure it was an accident.


----------



## rcteem

I forgot to mention that one of the frogs has an unusual making that will stand out if seen.


----------



## stemcellular

JeremyHuff said:


> Thanks for a great time, Scott! You have an amazing collection and something to really strive for. Well worth the 8hr round tip.


Well said, Jeremy. I've been up since 4AM and have kept Scott talking until just now, anyway, great food, frogs and of course, people. Coming home with more frogs. Well worth the flight from Boston! Thanks to everyone for buying plants to cover my airfare.


----------



## rcteem

Thanks everyone for everything!!! I enjoyed getting to meet the new group of guys Ill be working with mostly. Thanks Scott for hosting it, you have an amazing set-up down there and beautiful frogs!!!!


----------



## johnc

I thoroughly enjoyed the meeting and it was a pleasure to meet a lot of people for the first time and to see some older friends. Scott - you have a wonderful setup and you were an awesome host.

Chris - I can't believe someone would do that. I'm always a little paranoid and I kept checking my stuff every now and then out of fear of something like that but I didn't think it could really happen. I hope they are given back and if not you should definitely name names.


----------



## tclipse

Wow Chris, good luck getting them back. 

I'm sorry I missed this one.. luckily I got to see Scott's collection a few weeks ago or it would have been even harder to stay home. I guess I could have skipped out on bringing food and given you all a sweet stomach bug instead  Hope everyone had a good time, and thanks Scott for hosting.


----------



## Ed

It was a great meet and Scott was a gracious host.. I had a good time seeing old friends and talking to some of the new people as well. 

Hopefully the missing frogs will turn up.. 

Ed


----------



## frogface

rcteem said:


> *ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I just wanted to say that I had a pair of Blue Jeans go missing at the meet. I realize that this was probably an accident but please send them back to me. We have someone who saw you take them and didnt think anything about it until I reported them missing. I am holding no hard feelings towards you and no questions asked. If you are to scared to let me know please feel free to PM Ray, Julio, Michael, Scott, or Roman. I promise no hard feelings will be held against you again as Im sure it was an accident.


Ok, this is messed up. Who goes to a frog meet and steals frogs? This is supposed to be a good time! Hopefully it was not intentional. 

Everyone check your bags for some stowaways


----------



## yours

Pictures please!!!! 




Alex


----------



## DendroJoe

Thank you Scott. The meeting was very welcoming. Feels like go to a reunion get together. Would love to come again. THANKS For your warm hospitality.

Chris, hope you get the frogs back.

Joe


----------



## oddlot

Thanks Scott for sharing your inspiring collection and your home.It was nice meeting everyone in person.I had a good time, Thanks Again,




Chris I hope you get your frogs back!


Lou


----------



## Julio

Scott, thanks again to you and your wife for oppening up your door to us and hosting a great meeting as usual!


----------



## ridinshotgun

Thanks to Scott and his wife for hosting the meet. It is always great to see his frog room it gives me some fresh ideas to build another viv or two!

Oh and the brownies are goooooood too!

Hopefully Chris gets his blue jeans back.


----------



## topherlove

rcteem said:


> Thanks everyone for everything!!! I enjoyed getting to meet the new group of guys Ill be working with mostly. Thanks Scott for hosting it, you have an amazing set-up down there and beautiful frogs!!!!


thanks for the Sip's Chris they are beautiful!!


----------



## SMenigoz

rcteem said:


> *ATTENTION!!!!*


Ok guys, lets deal with the facts (what we know):
1) There were Blue Jeans in 2 small 4oz deli cups. They were located on the washer behind a cooler.
2) I know for a fact that they were there as I picked them up and looked at them. Approximately 30 minutes later, they were missing.
3) I am completely in agreement that a mistake was made and someone inadvertantly placed them in their personal stuff. 

Now on to what we don't know:
I opened my house/collection up to all who attended. I have only two scenerios to consider; they were accidently taken or intententionally taken. I REALLY want to believe that #3 happened; everyone should be unloading their possessions by now and can make everything whole again by simply agreeing a mistake happened--I WANT that outcome!
The alternative is a very tough pill to swallow. While I suffered no loss, I feel DIRECTLY VIOLATED-- one of my fellow froggers stole a pair of frogs while being invited to my house. I can draw some conclusions as to who was at my place at the time it happened... beyond that, its speculation to point a finger. Regardless, it can ONLY be one of two possibilities...
So where do we go from here? 
Someone NEEDS to make this right--
A pair of frogs IS NOT WORTH the whispers/accusations that are happening...all can be recitified by simply agreeing a mistake happened. Everyone wants this! 
Scott


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Scott , thank you very much for opening your home to us all.

I 100% back up what you said there. I as well want to believe that this was a mistake. Otherwise who we consider friends has violated your home and another froggers trust... indeed all froggers trust. 
Again I want to believe this was a mistake as well. And I as well highly encourage the person to return the frogs to whom they belong


On a more uptune note. . It was great putting faces with names. I had alotta fun. This was my first meeting in years and I believe I couldnt have picked a better 1

I really look forward to seeing everyone again at the next meet!


Todd


----------



## SMenigoz

Dartfrogfreak said:


> On a more uptune note. . It was great putting faces with names. I had alotta fun. This was my first meeting in years and I believe I couldnt have picked a better 1
> I really look forward to seeing everyone again at the next meet!
> Todd


Agreed--many new faces and a good turnout culminated (IMO) with Ray bringing his laptop to discuss/show Peru and Julio and Mike K adding commentary.
I truly enjoy hosting these meetings but must admit that I'm strongly reconsidering... a positive outcome of Chris getting his frogs back would certainly sway any future meets at my place.
Scott


----------



## Heartbreak7

Scott, 

Thanks for the great time! It was my first time attending one of these meetings and now I can't wait for the next one! It was nice to finally put some faces with names. The yellow terribilis I got looks awesome!

I find it hard to believe that in such a close knit community that one member would steal from another, hopefully everything is made right. 

Matt


----------



## JeremyHuff

If there were witnesses, lets post picks of people and the witness(es) can point the finger. Unfortunately I only got tank photos, but I know Derek and a few others took group shots.


----------



## stemcellular

Well said, Scott, and thanks again, just arrived at Logan, frogs in tow with zero issues.

Here's the deal. If this doesn't turn out to be a misunderstanding (which is seeming more and more likely) than what remains is a very harmful scenario (and a criminal one to boot). IF the person (and we can figure this out considering folks have provided some pretty sound feedback) who took the frogs wishes to rectify the situation I can give you a way out. Email or pm me ([email protected]) and I will faciliate a transfer of the frogs back to Chris, no questions asked or named, you have my word. I will chalk it up to a bad decision ameloriated by the right decision. We all make bad choices, its how you deal with the consequences that defines ones character.


----------



## MD_Frogger

Wow, this brings back memories of Black Jungle having plants and frogs stolen from them.I have never been to a meet and now if I ever do come probably would never bring frogs with me. Who ever took them is a scumbag. How the hell did you think you were going to get away with it? Although growing, it's far too small a community for someone not to know something. 

I am sure I am not the only one that feels this way but I would like to know who it was as to not EVER do business with them in any sense. I only live half an hour from Scott and who's to say this person will never stop by to "look" at my collection at some point?

Ray, how did you travel with the frogs? Could you share your technique with us?


----------



## JeremyHuff

MD_Frogger said:


> Ray, how did you travel with the frogs? Could you share your technique with us?


He duct taped them to his chest and thighs!


----------



## MD_Frogger

JeremyHuff said:


> He duct taped them to his chest and thighs!



Lol! He would have gotten busted after he declined the body scan and they started getting intimate with his privates . But really, do you just carry them on? Do you check them?


----------



## JeremyHuff

I told him just to carry them on. They aren't dangerous and I have never been stopped with preserved or live animals. I have hear that if there is a problem, you can get pilot permission to bring aboard.


----------



## SMenigoz

stemcellular said:


> Well said, Scott, and thanks again, just arrived at Logan, frogs in tow with zero issues.
> 
> Here's the deal. If this doesn't turn out to be a misunderstanding (which is seeming more and more likely) than what remains is a very harmful scenario (and a criminal one to boot). IF the person (and we can figure this out considering folks have provided some pretty sound feedback) who took the frogs wishes to rectify the situation I can give you a way out. Email or pm me ([email protected]) and I will faciliate a transfer of the frogs back to Chris, no questions asked or named, you have my word. I will chalk it up to a bad decision ameloriated by the right decision. We all make bad choices, its how you deal with the consequences that defines ones character.


Perfect response Ray, and one that is a win-win for all. Now to see if two frogs are more important than restoring faith in our hobby...
P.s. Were the frogs quiet on the flight?
Scott


----------



## NathanB

rcteem said:


> *ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I just wanted to say that I had a pair of Blue Jeans go missing at the meet. I realize that this was probably an accident but please send them back to me. We have someone who saw you take them and didnt think anything about it until I reported them missing. I am holding no hard feelings towards you and no questions asked. If you are to scared to let me know please feel free to PM Ray, Julio, Michael, Scott, or Roman. I promise no hard feelings will be held against you again as Im sure it was an accident.


Wow chris, you haven't had much luck latley, I hope your move gos better. Can someone pm me the details please.
Thanks for the meet scott, I hope you do it again.


----------



## jaree2

I just wanted to echo all kinds of thanks to Scott and everyone else who was there. This was my first meeting and despite not knowing anyone I felt very welcomed and gained a lot of useful information just listening in on conversations. Scott's collection is amazing and a true inspiration. I truly hope that Chris's frogs surface, as I would hate to see an end to these meetings now that I've just discovered them. Thanks again to everyone,
~Jack


----------



## stemcellular

Yup, not a peep, thank god. I was just waiting for the anthonyi to start calling!

Ali, I just put them in my carryon duffel bag and there was not even a double look by the tsa. Actually, all that was in my bag were plants, leaf litter, isopods, frogs, my toothbrush and a change of clothes.




SMenigoz said:


> Perfect response Ray, and one that is a win-win for all. Now to see if two frogs are more important than restoring faith in our hobby...
> P.s. Were the frogs quiet on the flight?
> Scott


----------



## NathanB

the tsa wont care unless its on the prohibited list, so theres really nothing to worry about with them.


----------



## mantisdragon91

Scott,

Thank you for being such a gracious host. You have the first group of setups that I have seen in a private collection in the states that can rival what is being done by the Germans and the Dutch!!

Look forward to you being able to make it to meet I am thinking of having in April. Let's see if I can rekindle your interest in Phelsumas and other "cricket eaters" Plus I'm sure your better half would like for you to look into the Chinese Flying Frogs

Its an absulute shame what happened to Chris with the BJ Pumilio. Unfortunately I think in light of the cash value of some of these animals this will continue unless nipped in the bud. We all need to be more vigilant and proactive in protecting each others interests. Just because someone is a friend that doesn't excuse anyone in remaining silent if they know anything. I would hate to see this hobby degenerate to what has been happening with ball pythons and Australian reptiles for years.


----------



## rcteem

I appriciate everyones generosity to help out. I dont want this to die down though until found so we know who may have taken them. TO THE PERSON WHO MAY HAVE MY FROGS, I understand that it was probably be an accident and may be scared to tell me. Ray, stemcellular, has offered to be the middle man and not tell me who it was. If I dont hear from you by 8pm tonight or from one of the middlemen listed I am considering these stolen and rightfully so as Im sure everyone unpacked there frogs last night or at least first thing when they woke up. I hope I can let this situation rest as an accident.please dont prove me wrong. Also to the person with the frogs, PLEASE DO NOT BE A JACKASS AND RUIN EVERYONE THE CHANCE TO SEE DIFFERENT FROG ROOMS AND A CHANCE FOR US TO SHARE OUR KNOWLEDGE WITH EACH OTHER.


----------



## DendroJoe

Chris can you post your shipping fedex location. So the person who took them can ship the pair back. If he/she see this thread. They don't have to contact anybody. Don't forget phone your number. Fedex will call you for pickup. I Think this is the easiest way out no names mention and will never be known.
I will keep an eye out I recognized the pair.


----------



## rcteem

Also wanted to give a *HUGE* thanks to Eric for allowing me to stay in his house for two night so I could attend this meeting. Thank you again so much and hope I can return the favor! I really did have a great time minus the last thirty minuets at the meet. Was an awesome experience and hope we can resolve the issue at hand to have more.


----------



## 21234rick

Scott…Thank you for opening up your home to me and allowing me to see your collection. It has really given me the inspiration to jump into the hobby with both feet. I just finished planting my first viv yesterday and am already planning my second! I expect to have my first frogs by mid-January, if I can wait that long! 

Thanks to all who attended for talking with me and helping me to better understand how to care for these beautiful creatures. A special thanks to those who brought me cuttings so that I could plant my first viv.  Thanks guys.

Rick


----------



## JoshH

This is pretty disgusting :-(

Several thoughts:

1. What time of day did they go missing?
2. A lot of people took photos of everything, I'd say start analyzing them right now.
3. What is the chance that they could have fallen into the trash or accidently got tossed? 4. Is there any possible way they could still be somewhere at Scott's? Fallen behind the washer, dryer, boxes....something?

Other than that, it was a pleasure getting to talk to everyone!

Scott ~ Thanks again for opening up your home and collection for another great meeting!


----------



## stemcellular

This issue has been resolved, thanks for all the concern, but now lets give three cheers and move forward.....


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER

Thanks Scott for having a wonderful meeting and being a great host. I had a great time. You have awesome vivs and frogs. I met a lot of really nice people in the hobby and can now put some names with faces and thanks to Gary for accommodating an overnite stay with a great breakfast.


----------



## stemcellular

Picked up these gorgeous frogs at Scott's....

E. anthonyi 'Highland'









































































A. femoralis 





































And some other random shots from this evening....

A. altamazonica



















E. anthonyi 'Moraspungo'










E. anthonyi 'Pasaje-Sarajunga'










O. pumilio 'Cristobal' F1










A. pepperi 'Orange'


----------



## johnc

LOL 2 days ago you weren't getting any frogs . I really like the highland antonyii actually.


----------



## JoshH

Those pics and frogs are amazing!


----------



## stemcellular

johnc said:


> LOL 2 days ago you weren't getting any frogs . I really like the highland antonyii actually.


yeah, I really wasn't planning on it, beyond picking up a few more femoralis to add to my group. but man, those anthonyi have always been on my list and these were the nicest i'd ever seen.

you like that cristo pic? came out great!

thanks josh!


----------



## rcteem

Here are some of the pictures I got of Scotts frogs and of some I picked up there.


----------



## johnc

Lovely photos Chris. What are the frogs in Photo 4?


----------



## ggazonas

stemcellular said:


> yeah, I really wasn't planning on it, beyond picking up a few more femoralis to add to my group. but man, those anthonyi have always been on my list and these were the nicest i'd ever seen.
> 
> you like that cristo pic? came out great!
> 
> thanks josh!


They are very nice but the highlands are actually Tricolors in this case.


----------



## ggazonas

Scott Thanks again for opening up your house to showcase your amazing collection. It is always a great meeting and there is always a great turnout.

I am very glad to hear that the frogs had been returned. Good luck with them Chris.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

johnc said:


> Lovely photos Chris. What are the frogs in Photo 4?


Seriuosly, what the hell are those?

John


----------



## rcteem

johnc said:


> Lovely photos Chris. What are the frogs in Photo 4?


Those are my melenistic Bakhuis tincs I picked up. I like to have oddballs in with my breeding groups....lol

Im glad to the guy decided to give them back. Now I hope I can get them bacvk to my house safely


----------



## johnc

The male Matécho tinctorius I got from Scott:










The female was bedding down for the night so no photos of her this time.


----------



## rcteem

johnc said:


> The male Matécho tinctorius I got from Scott:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The female was bedding down for the night so no photos of her this time.


Great photo...hope you enjoy them!!!


----------



## Julio

taht is a great shot!!!


----------



## stemcellular

ggazonas said:


> They are very nice but the highlands are actually Tricolors in this case.


Based on what? My understanding is that they are anthonyi - www.DendroBase.de


----------



## johnnysolar

Hey all,

Totally off topic from the meetup at Scott's (which I am so bummed I was out of town for, btw), but wanted to see if anyone can help me out. I finally had the dreaded fruit fly crash, and was wondering if anyone in the DC area has a few extra cultures they could part with. I'd be happy to pick them up wherever.

Thanks so much,
John


----------



## SMenigoz

johnnysolar said:


> Hey all,
> Totally off topic from the meetup at Scott's (which I am so bummed I was out of town for, btw), but wanted to see if anyone can help me out. I finally had the dreaded fruit fly crash, and was wondering if anyone in the DC area has a few extra cultures they could part with. I'd be happy to pick them up wherever.
> Thanks so much,
> John


Chris Dulaney is located in Bethesda, MD...close enough? 
I have plenty of cultures going but consider Frederick on the outskirt of DC.
Scott


----------



## rcteem

johnnysolar said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Totally off topic from the meetup at Scott's (which I am so bummed I was out of town for, btw), but wanted to see if anyone can help me out. I finally had the dreaded fruit fly crash, and was wondering if anyone in the DC area has a few extra cultures they could part with. I'd be happy to pick them up wherever.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> John


Sorry, not in Alexandria yet...will be though in three weeks and would be glad to help out then.


----------



## rcteem

Ok, so we have strong proof that points to someone most of us know on here as to who STOLE the frogs. I still have yet to get them back and a lot of new info posted on the thread below...enjoy the read and wanted to make everyone aware

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...missing-blue-jeans-mads-meeting-today-38.html


----------



## NathanB

Julio and Chris are good guys and shouldn't have to take such a big loss for this crap. If they aren't reimbursed or have the frogs returned this month we should all chip in a little to cover the loss. With the amount of members it should be very much money.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

bussardnr said:


> Julio and Chris are good guys and shouldn't have to take such a big loss for this crap. If they aren't reimbursed or have the frogs returned this month we should all chip in a little to cover the loss. With the amount of members it should be very much money.


I don't have much but I'd be in.


----------



## yours

Count me in as well. Every little bit helps in the big picture for the affected ones. And as all ready stated, if enough of us chip in something....I'm sure that can only be a positive effort......to....'heal', if I may.

Simply state when and by what means, and I'll be supportive!



Alex


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER

I'll chip in some also. I don't have a lot, but I agree if everyone chips in a little, it can make a big difference.




yours said:


> Count me in as well. Every little bit helps in the big picture for the affected ones. And as all ready stated, if enough of us chip in something....I'm sure that can only be a positive effort......to....'heal', if I may.
> 
> Simply state when and by what means, and I'll be supportive!
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


----------



## NathanB

pm me if you want to do this


----------



## melas

Okay guys I just spoke with Jason K (Flyangler18). He's no longer keeping darts (sad) and turned over admin rights to the MADS group to me. I went ahead and did some "pruning". . . if there's anyone I missed let me know . . . 

Also - if there is someone more appropriate to have this role please let me know. I don't want anyone to have "heartburn" that I'm the group admin. Jason and I set this group up originally so that's why I knew how to get hold of the info. 

*For those new to the group please sign-up to get updates etc!
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/mid-atlantic-dendrobatid-society-mads.html*

Since this area is "secure" perhaps we should use this to provide dates, times, locations and contact information? Just a thought . . .


----------



## Philsuma

Matt,

You are prefect for the J.O.B. I'll help you out with anything needed.

Lemme go look at the pruning first....


----------



## JeremyHuff

Matt
How does one become a member of this secure section?


----------



## melas

JeremyHuff said:


> Matt
> How does one become a member of this secure section?


You just go to the link and "join" . . . 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/mid-atlantic-dendrobatid-society-mads.html

I think it just prevents non-registered users from viewing it . . . don't know though.


----------



## JeremyHuff

melas said:


> You just go to the link and "join" . . .
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/mid-atlantic-dendrobatid-society-mads.html
> 
> I think it just prevents non-registered users from viewing it . . . don't know though.


Thanks, didn't see the bottom at the bottom


----------



## SMenigoz

JeremyHuff said:


> Matt
> How does one become a member of this secure section?


Do you have a say as to who joins this group, in light of recent events?


----------



## melas

SMenigoz said:


> Do you have a say as to who joins this group, in light of recent events?


Yes I can remove users at will. I just looked at the settings. There is a checkbox that says "Users Must Join to View Content". That wasn't checked but it is now. I'm not sure if that means they have to join the group itself or just the forum. There is another option called *"Group Type"*. Currently we are set at "Public". Here are the options and what each means (got this from here: vBadvanced Forums - FAQ: User Profile Features)

What's everyone think? If we did it invite only we'd have to have people pm me to join - I wouldn't mind this as we only have 75 members at this time so I don't think it'd be a big workload. Despite my reduced level of posting recently I AM on the board everyday  I don't know how far we want to go for security vs accessibility . . . Thoughts?


*Public *- open to everyone. There is no restriction on who can join or who can post messages to it

*Invite Only* - require an invitation to be sent to join them. Invitations can only be sent by the group creator or forum moderators and administrators. Invitations are sent by clicking 'Pending & Invited Members' at the bottom of the page for that individual group

*Moderated* - open to everyone to join but messages need to be moderated before they will appear. They are moderated by the group creator and the site moderators and administrators


----------



## Philsuma

Def invite only and viewable only to members. Sad but a nessa state of affairs now...

I don't think we need to moderate it. That would be a little too much work for you.

The main thing is the security.


----------



## MD_Frogger

melas said:


> There is a checkbox that says "Users Must Join to View Content". That wasn't checked but it is now. I'm not sure if that means they have to join the group itself or just the forum.


 
I am not a member of the group and when I click your link all I can see are the members of the group when yesterday I could see the threads in the section so looks like you have it pretty secure at this point Matt


----------



## melas

MD_Frogger said:


> I am not a member of the group and when I click your link all I can see are the members of the group when yesterday I could see the threads in the section so looks like you have it pretty secure at this point Matt


Thank you for checking that! Excellent!


----------



## angry gary

it shows that i am currently a member. so i gues there is nothing for me to add or join?

on a side note i went by scotts thursday evening to pick up a few things. spoke for a couple hours and after checking out and being the first official people to go through his anti theft devices i feel we are on the right path for the future. the frog sniffing dogs, full body scans, the pat downs were okay i guess but i did have a problem with the rectal barium solution then xray for any frogs attempted to be "muled" out orally or anally. this will definitely limit my cordial and casual visits in the future. so thanks derek for forcing people to adopting new standard for the "new" frog community gatherings!

AG


----------



## Philsuma

angry gary said:


> the rectal barium solution then xray for any frogs attempted to be "muled" out orally or anally. this will definitely limit my cordial and casual visits in the future. so thanks derek for forcing people to adopting new standard for the "new" frog community gatherings!
> 
> AG


 
F'in Hillarious ....LOL !!!


----------



## pl259

bussardnr said:


> Julio and Chris are good guys and shouldn't have to take such a big loss for this crap. If they aren't reimbursed or have the frogs returned this month we should all chip in a little to cover the loss. With the amount of members it should be very much money.


I'd be interested in contributing to a legal fund, to go after this guy and recover the loss and damages. I have no doubt that our community could easily out spend any legal defense he could muster.


----------



## SMenigoz

angry gary said:


> on a side note i went by scotts thursday evening to pick up a few things. spoke for a couple hours and after checking out and being the first official people to go through his anti theft devices i feel we are on the right path for the future. the frog sniffing dogs, full body scans, the pat downs were okay i guess but i did have a problem with the rectal barium solution then xray for any frogs attempted to be "muled" out orally or anally. this will definitely limit my cordial and casual visits in the future. so thanks derek for forcing people to adopting new standard for the "new" frog community gatherings!
> AG


Cmon Gary, quit embellishing the facts-- it was frog sniffing cats! 
As to the rest of the detection methods, it was as painful for me as you...
Scott


----------



## NathanB

did anyone take pictures of the meet?


----------



## Philsuma

bussardnr said:


> did anyone take pictures of the meet?


Pics or mugshots?


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> Pics or mugshots?


Careful Phil, we're probably on the edge of getting this thread locked too.


----------



## stemcellular

Ill be driving from the baltimore airport toward mechanicsburg PA tomorrow afternoon if anyone is local and wants to grab a beer


----------



## Philsuma

stemcellular said:


> Ill be driving from the baltimore airport toward mechanicsburg PA tomorrow afternoon if anyone is local and wants to grab a beer


What in all that's holy are you gonna be doing in Mechanicsburg Pa ??

You will be 1/2 way - 25 mins from Matt and me......


----------



## stemcellular

Haha...long story, but flights got messed up due to storm so I'm driving my lady to baltimore from jersey so she can make it to tulsa, then I'm heading back to boston to catch another flight to tulsa on Friday.... in the meantime, figured id visit an old friend in the burg, but she is working until five, so I have 6 hrs to kill....


----------



## Philsuma

stemcellular said:


> Haha...long story, but flights got messed up due to storm so I'm driving my lady to baltimore from jersey so she can make it to tulsa, then I'm heading back to boston to catch another flight to tulsa on Friday.... in the meantime, figured id visit an old friend in the burg, but she is working until five, so I have 6 hrs to kill....


Pm,'ed ya my cell......beers and dinner on me - best in "Mechanicsburg" 

Did you call Matt yet? I bet he's off all week (State workers ) 

Call me.


----------



## Judy S

melas said:


> Yes I can remove users at will. I just looked at the settings. There is a checkbox that says "Users Must Join to View Content". That wasn't checked but it is now. I'm not sure if that means they have to join the group itself or just the forum. There is another option called *"Group Type"*. Currently we are set at "Public". Here are the options and what each means (got this from here: vBadvanced Forums - FAQ: User Profile Features)
> 
> What's everyone think? If we did it invite only we'd have to have people pm me to join - I wouldn't mind this as we only have 75 members at this time so I don't think it'd be a big workload. Despite my reduced level of posting recently I AM on the board everyday  I don't know how far we want to go for security vs accessibility . . . Thoughts?
> 
> 
> *Public *- open to everyone. There is no restriction on who can join or who can post messages to it
> 
> *Invite Only* - require an invitation to be sent to join them. Invitations can only be sent by the group creator or forum moderators and administrators. Invitations are sent by clicking 'Pending & Invited Members' at the bottom of the page for that individual group
> 
> *Moderated* - open to everyone to join but messages need to be moderated before they will appear. They are moderated by the group creator and the site moderators and administrators


I am very new to this whole world of herps...and am very intimidated..but would like to have the opportunity to become part of the group that has so much passion...would've been at Scott's but my husband had ended up at Balt.Shock Trauma the night before (damnit...) Please do not close the door on people like me that need your advice and mentoring...even though I'm probably old enough to be your grandmother (that's two words actually...) I love my Molsons and my frogs..and I promise on My Girl Scout's Honor not to steal a damn thing....


----------



## Philsuma

Judy,

I'm pretty sure in addition to myself...Chris D and Scott M met ya at IAD.

We can "vouch" for ya


----------



## JeremyHuff

Judy S said:


> I love my Molsons and my frogs..and I promise on My Girl Scout's Honor not to steal a damn thing....


Are you a fellow Canadian or just like our beer?


----------



## melas

Judy - I think we definitely want to allow new members easy access - we're just trying to gate who exactly gets that access and we also want to know who that is as well. It's unfortunate that recent events precipitated the need for this but the group did not make that decision. You are certainly welcome with your beer! 

In the mean time anyone else from the group have an opinion on the "group type". I have not changed anything yet - still waiting for more input . . .

And yes - I'm off all week. Been working on the "zoo" and doing some hunting with my flint-lock (late muzzle loader season). 

See you tomorrow Ray!


----------



## stemcellular

Looking forward to seeing you and the philsuma


----------



## melas

stemcellular said:


> Looking forward to seeing you and the philsuma


I believe that deserves CAPS . . . 

The PHILSUMA . . .


----------



## Philsuma

You guys R silly.


----------



## Julio

So it seems that there are a lot of people out there weighing in on why i have not really said much on the issue at hand. 
I have been extremely busy with work lately, so i am not by a pc like i am normally am as i am out in the field dealing with things. So by the time i come to see a thread on certain things it has grown to major proportions and closed by the time i get to read it. I been dealing with it mostly through the phone with certain people to try and resolve the issue. 
My initial thought has been that the person who took the frogs will pay for it 10 folds as he would be outcast from the hobby and a lot it has to offer with future meetings and so on. I appreciate all the effort of those who have helped in bringing forth all the information at hand and shed more light on things

Those of you that know me, know that i am a pretty lay back and soft spoken person, however don't take that lightly. I can tear shit up if i need to.


----------



## stemcellular

Don't mess with Julio, I've seen firsthand what he can do ....




QUOTE=Julio;540039]So it seems that there are a lot of people out there weighing in on why i have not really said much on the issue at hand. 
I have been extremely busy with work lately, so i am not by a pc like i am normally am as i am out in the field dealing with things. So by the time i come to see a thread on certain things it has grown to major proportions and closed by the time i get to read it. I been dealing with it mostly through the phone with certain people to try and resolve the issue. 
My initial thought has been that the person who took the frogs will pay for it 10 folds as he would be outcast from the hobby and a lot it has to offer with future meetings and so on. I appreciate all the effort of those who have helped in bringing forth all the information at hand and shed more light on things

Those of you that know me, know that i am a pretty lay back and soft spoken person, however don't take that lightly. I can tear shit up if i need to.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ChrisK

Is it any closer to a resolution?


----------



## markpulawski

...my poop fears Julio....


----------



## JeremyHuff

markpulawski said:


> ...my poop fears Julio....


His avatar is a very close likeness....lol


----------



## MSteele

i was wondering if anyone in the area could help me out - i need springtails - i live in the frederick area - and can meet anywere to pick up..... i need them in the worst way.... is there anyon that can help out... i dont care what they cost (Be nice)

or if not springtails - anything close to there size


----------



## melas

neko121 said:


> i was wondering if anyone in the area could help me out - i need springtails - i live in the frederick area - and can meet anywere to pick up..... i need them in the worst way.... is there anyon that can help out... i dont care what they cost (Be nice)
> 
> or if not springtails - anything close to there size


Check with Randy Sylar (sp?) aka - dartsami on db. He is the alternative feeder master in that area . . .


----------



## MSteele

i was at his house yesterday.... he gave me what he could spare.... he was running low as well....


----------



## Philsuma

neko121 said:


> i was at his house yesterday.... he gave me what he could spare.... he was running low as well....


 
I have springtails....Isopods.

1/2 off normal price if you pick up....PM to arrange time.

Harrisburg Pa


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> ......beers and dinner on me - Call me.


So how did the Dinner, movie and drinks date work out?


----------



## Philsuma

SMenigoz said:


> So how did the Dinner, movie and drinks date work out?


Wellll......do they have Troegs "Mad elf ale" down your way Scott?










Ray only had one.....


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> Wellll......do they have Troegs "Mad elf ale" down your way Scott?


Not a clue--I'm not much of a beer drinker anymore as it tends to make me do stupid things and suffer in the morning...
I'd like to have been a fly at your table to hear the discussions...


----------



## melas

Yeah it was a good "date". Phil brought me chocolates and a dozen roses for Ray.  Phil bought us all a round (thanks Phil) and we sat there for something like 3 hours. The waitress seemed confused by our loud froggie conversations! haha!


----------



## SMenigoz

melas said:


> Yeah it was a good "date".


Shoud we expect to see pictures from this MADS mini-meet?


----------



## melas

SMenigoz said:


> Shoud we expect to see pictures from this MADS mini-meet?


Haha! None that I'm aware of!


----------



## stemcellular

It all went downhill once Matt took out his rattlesnake in front of tge waitress..


----------



## melas

stemcellular said:


> It all went downhill once Matt took out his rattlesnake in front of tge waitress..


Ray I thought we agreed that what happens in Carlisle STAYS in Carlisle??


----------



## Philsuma

SMenigoz said:


> Shoud we expect to see pictures from this MADS mini-meet?


uh....nah......no need for pics of three grown men sitting around talking about little frogs, and giggling.


----------



## Julio

JeremyHuff said:


> His avatar is a very close likeness....lol


Yeah, i bleed orange!


----------



## PantMan

Julio said:


> Yeah, i bleed orange!


Then I guess you are probably already at Yankee stadium. Enjoy the game.


----------



## Julio

no, tixs were too damm expensive! watching it on tv though


----------



## PantMan

That s too bad. Sports are becoming more about the business and less about the fans.


----------



## Julio

yeah, that is the reason why there so many bowl games nowadays.


----------



## jfehr232

I just want to say:


I LOVE YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Julio

How much Morphine are you on?


----------



## GBIII

Julio said:


> How much Morphine are you on?


And what else? Just morphine won't explain that..


----------



## Julio

i think he's been licking the frogs!


----------



## terris

Anyone have a society to join with meetings anywhere near south central PA? I am actually at the Maryland border or near Gettysburg in PA. Willing to drive 1 hour any direction. "Dyeing" to meet others with PDF fever!

Please let me know [email protected]

Thanks!!!


----------



## angry gary

the MADS group is the one for you. there are meetings all around the mid atlantic. two of the last few have been in frederick, md. but i have been to one ie NJ last spring. 

AG


----------



## SMenigoz

terris said:


> Anyone have a society to join with meetings anywhere near south central PA? I am actually at the Maryland border or near Gettysburg in PA. Willing to drive 1 hour any direction. "Dyeing" to meet others with PDF fever!


Uhmmmmmm... how about 251 pages of exactly what you're asking for? Sheesh folks, read a bit ...


----------



## terris

angry gary said:


> the MADS group is the one for you. there are meetings all around the mid atlantic. two of the last few have been in frederick, md. but i have been to one ie NJ last spring.
> 
> AG


Thanks for helping a total newbie! There are tons of references to the MADS but nothing under links. Google is no help. Can you give me a website or email address or something? Thanks a lot. 

P.S. Maybe a posting under Links would help. Just a suggestion.


----------



## pl259

There's no formal society. No website, It's a bunch of froggers in the PA/MD/DE/DC area, and beyond, that get together a couple/three times a year. They all use this thread to coordinate the meets. Read back through the last ten pages or so of this thread to get an understanding of how it works and the people invovled.

Other groups include 
NEFG(New England Frog Group)
GNYADS(Greater New York Amphibians/Dendrobatids Society) (or something like that)
and ???


----------



## jfehr232

Julio said:


> i think he's been licking the frogs!


Sure am....The Blue Jean's really do the job.


----------



## Judy S

SMenigoz said:


> Uhmmmmmm... how about 251 pages of exactly what you're asking for? Sheesh folks, read a bit ...


Is there a place for your auntie???? I'm old enough to be that, but love the whole thing...and as I understand...also love my Molsons... And I only live in Union Bridge...


----------



## Dragas

terris said:


> Anyone have a society to join with meetings anywhere near south central PA? I am actually at the Maryland border or near Gettysburg in PA. Willing to drive 1 hour any direction. "Dyeing" to meet others with PDF fever!
> 
> Please let me know [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!!!



Have you been to the Reading show ? I would suggest that one to any beginner, there will be some great people to speak with there, I am sure a meeting will happen in the area sooner or later, but for now there are days upon days of reading available .... trust me days, and days ...


----------



## terris

Dragas said:


> Have you been to the Reading show ? I would suggest that one to any beginner, there will be some great people to speak with there, I am sure a meeting will happen in the area sooner or later, but for now there are days upon days of reading available .... trust me days, and days ...


Thanks for the response Jason. Reading is 2.5 hours away which is too far. I'm will to drive 1 - 1.5 hours. That would be Westminster down to Timonium in Maryland or York Springs, Hanover, Gettysburg, Carlisle to Mechanicsburg in PA.


----------



## angry gary

terris said:


> Thanks for the response Jason. Reading is 2.5 hours away which is too far. I'm will to drive 1 - 1.5 hours.


my personal opinion on limiting your self to under an hour and a half,( without it being medically a necessity), is really restricting you if you want to learn in the hobby. in other hobbies i have driven sometimes 10 hours to get to where everything is happening. .shows, peoples personal collections, and others is what makes the hobby.you will grow your knowledge on the fact alone that you will see how each person does things a bit different than the next and you can tweek your methods to mimic others.
please don't limit yourself .

AG


----------



## terris

angry gary said:


> my personal opinion on limiting your self to under an hour and a half,( without it being medically a necessity), is really restricting you if you want to learn in the hobby. in other hobbies i have driven sometimes 10 hours to get to where everything is happening. .shows, peoples personal collections, and others is what makes the hobby.you will grow your knowledge on the fact alone that you will see how each person does things a bit different than the next and you can tweek your methods to mimic others.
> please don't limit yourself .
> 
> AG


The limit is definitely not my choice. Thanks.


----------



## dartsami

terris said:


> Anyone have a society to join with meetings anywhere near south central PA? I am actually at the Maryland border or near Gettysburg in PA. Willing to drive 1 hour any direction. "Dyeing" to meet others with PDF fever!
> 
> Please let me know [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!!!


You must be in my back yard. Im 12 Miles south of Gettysburg! Your welcome to stop by here sometime. Ive got lots of frogs and insect cultures.


----------



## dtfleming

No, your in my backyard


----------



## dmartin72

I had to jump back in here just to say "HI". It's good to see this group still here and much much bigger!

David


----------



## Julio

see what you started!!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

dartsami said:


> You must be in my back yard. Im 12 Miles south of Gettysburg! Your welcome to stop by here sometime. Ive got lots of frogs and insect cultures.


Where are you at?

Im right in McSherrystown




I think a website would be a good idea.

Think it may be time to bring MADS to a new level of organization

Todd


----------



## terris

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Where are you at?
> 
> Im right in McSherrystown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a website would be a good idea.
> 
> Think it may be time to bring MADS to a new level of organization
> 
> Todd


Yes! Hurray! If you want any grunt hep getting it jump started, please let me know.


----------



## ChrisK

Ok blue jeans situation is settled, Derek just dropped the frogs off here and Julio is on his way here to get them


----------



## melas

So is that an admission of guilt then or were they "magically" placed on his doorstep in a basket?


----------



## ChrisK

melas said:


> So is that an admission of guilt then or were they "magically" placed on his doorstep in a basket?


It ain't my biznazz, was just trying to actually get it done


----------



## melas

ChrisK said:


> It ain't my biznazz, was just trying to actually get it done


Aight - well thanks for your help in getting them back! Hopefully they get where they need to safely and no worse for wear!


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah they're actually looking pretty good!


----------



## Philsuma

ChrisK said:


> It ain't my biznazz, was just trying to actually get it done


Good job Chris.

No admission of guilt needed........guilt is assumed.

Now we need Julio and Chris T to I.D them.....there was some speculation that they could be "different" blue jeans.


----------



## ChrisK

Julio just picked them up!


----------



## frogface

Great work, guys!


----------



## Woodsman

Ahhh, the power of an angry mob! Good work!

Richard.


----------



## DCreptiles

Well i will come forward i am sure many people are wondering if i was just pressured into returning them or something so i will come forth to clear the air and Chris aka RC can correct me if i am wrong... i requested chris to give me a call and he did and we came to some type of agreement in which i would offer up some help in getting the frogs back ( doesn't matter if you think i personally had them or not. ) So he accepted my offer for help and gave me the email address where they were contacting this certain person.

I emailed the guy asking if he would return the frogs to me and he didn't want to at first out of fear i was just trying to clear my name. i told him i didn't really care what anyone thought so i wouldn't release his name. he still refused. i pleaded with him and told him i will do it on his terms and he did not contact me for some time. finally i got a email from him the night before new years eve that he is going to be away and when he returns he will email me with his terms.

sure enough he did email me that he wanted me to meet with his friend off route 78 halfway between my home and the P.A boarder. When i went i asked my friend John you guys know him as nightstalker which also works for local law enforcement in my area to come with me as a witness ( although i am sure you guys feel his word is no good.) At least i had a witness there. I did promise to not give any info on the transaction specifically in return for the frogs. i contacted Chrisk the morning after i got the frogs and he has been trying to get Julio to get them the same day i dropped them off which was very difficult considering we were trying to work against 3 peoples schedules. Like Chrisk has confirmed i did come tonight and dropped them off and i am very happy to hear that Julio was able to pick them up. 

Again NO admission of guilt this was something that Chris and i worked out between the 2 of us and i am very happy that he is able to get his frog back and no one is taking a loss on this and the air is clear and i for one still have faith in people.

I am still here in the hobby and i am not going anywhere i will still be at the shows as a customer and vendor, feel free to always come by and say hi or those of you that have a bad taste in your mouth can just walk on by. either way i am happy this is all over.

best of luck to all and happy froggin. 


oh and Chrisk your frogs were beautiful you have a kick ass collection and thank you for having me over i had a great time. your set ups inspired me to want to re due a few of mine. oh and i hope you dont mind i boxed up a few higher end egg feeders hope you dont mind


----------



## stemcellular

Glad to hear the stolen frogs were returned. Now we can all move forward with knowledge of the situation and those involved and act accordingly in our affairs. 

Looking forward to seeing you NE folks next weekend at my place.


----------



## oddlot

Well its about time,now Chris can finally enjoy them!Good luck with them Chris.

Lou


----------



## Philsuma

stemcellular said:


> Looking forward to seeing you NE folks next weekend at my place.


I'd like to attend, Ray......but I need to know your guest list first.

......'that ok?


----------



## Dendro Dave

I can't see any logical reason for this person agreeing to deal with Derek instead of all the other 3rd parties that offered to help and promised anonymity. Make of that what you will 

Here is a plausible hypothetical situation though.... "Hey I really want my frogs back, and if you are willing to "help" maybe people won't be so sure that you're guilty"... "Who is to say this person didn't just decide to deal with you, hand over the frogs and then you returned them to me?...Its a win/win!"

Interestingly enough I had a personal experience like this... Kid got caught with my laser pointer, teacher took it...he beat me to her desk at the end of class and she gave it to him. It got around that he took my laser pointer and he was being pressured, so we came to an arrangement where there was some "Miscommunication" and he had actually just borrowed it 

Make of all that what you will


----------



## JeremyHuff

Julio,
Were these the same frogs?


----------



## Julio

Yeah they are the same frogs


----------



## JeremyHuff

Julio said:


> Yeah they are the same frogs


Good to hear. I'm glad you got them back.


----------



## rcteem

Thanks again to all of yall involved trying to get the frogs back behind the scenes for me and keeping me up to date


----------



## DCreptiles

Dendro Dave said:


> I can't see any logical reason for this person agreeing to deal with Derek instead of all the other 3rd parties that offered to help and promised anonymity. Make of that what you will
> 
> Here is a plausible hypothetical situation though.... "Hey I really want my frogs back, and if you are willing to "help" maybe people won't be so sure that you're guilty"... "Who is to say this person didn't just decide to deal with you, hand over the frogs and then you returned them to me?...Its a win/win!"
> 
> Interestingly enough I had a personal experience like this... Kid got caught with my laser pointer, teacher took it...he beat me to her desk at the end of class and she gave it to him. It got around that he took my laser pointer and he was being pressured, so we came to an arrangement where there was some "Miscommunication" and he had actually just borrowed it
> 
> Make of all that what you will



I had nothing to gain by offering to help get the frogs returned. There was no deal cut or anything. I offered to right a wrong. Those of you that know me know I cannot be pressured into anything. the time for peoples opinions past. if someone needs to ask details of the transaction they may contact me directly.


----------



## jubjub47

DCreptiles said:


> the time for peoples opinions past.


I personally disagree. After everything that came out with this incident many of us are not going to change how we feel just because the frogs were returned. What happened was wrong and we will not forget that.


----------



## Vermfly

DCreptiles said:


> I had nothing to gain by offering to help get the frogs returned. There was no deal cut or anything. I offered to right a wrong. Those of you that know me know I cannot be pressured into anything. the time for peoples opinions past. if someone needs to ask details of the transaction they may contact me directly.


Nobody buys it.


----------



## DCreptiles

was not something that was meant to be sold. i just said that i assisted in the return of the frogs because i wanted to. Not because i was pressured because i wasn't and i did it knowing nothing would change. but this even has not hurt me in the hobby nor made things difficult for me in anyway considering i am still buying, selling, and trading. Many of the people who have commented here have not had previous dealings with me nor have spoken to me before so you think it effects me if we never do? i been in this hobby long enough to build friendships with people who have huge collections of frogs. i my self have about 25 different species of frogs. so i got good friends, a nice collection... what more do i need? forum popularity? give me a break. but before this turns into another major discussion against kyles wishes i think we should give it a break. The frogs were returned Chris and Julio are happy. I am happy the frogs have been returned with a witness which has changed a lot of peoples opinions already. I have nothing more to say on the topic. 

Enjoy


----------



## Dendro Dave

DCreptiles said:


> I had nothing to gain by offering to help get the frogs returned. There was no deal cut or anything. I offered to right a wrong. Those of you that know me know I cannot be pressured into anything. the time for peoples opinions past. if someone needs to ask details of the transaction they may contact me directly.


In theory if the deal was structured so that you appeared to be "helping" then that may cast doubt of your guilt for those who believed that might be the case. So yes you did have something to gain...in theory 

The whole thing could have even went down like this... You talk to the victims, tell them the thief has offered to deal with you when you are actually the guilty person but since they probably just want the frogs back they don't ask to many questions and just go along with it, and the frogs are returned. Thus the possibility that you are actually not the guilty person and really just an innocent by stander falsely accused who then swoops in to save the day is raised. 

Possible yes...particularly likely, not IMO given there doesn't seem to be any logical reason why the thief would deal with you now as opposed to dealing with the other numerous 3rd parties who offered to help and not reveal the identity earlier. Actually there is one semi plausible reason I can think of. The thief feeling guilty for you getting the blame, but this is a person that didn't seem to feel to guilty about stealing someone's frogs, plus it is in their best interest that someone else continues to be blamed, which makes it unlikely they would care. 

In this version the victims don't know for sure if you are guilty, well anymore then they already did, in the other version you basically admitted guilt at least tacitly. Either way though they get the frogs back and you get to look slightly less likely to be guilty to those who buy this as a likely scenario. So again you would have something to potentially gain...In theory  

Really after not giving the frogs back and taking the deals immediately this is about the best outcome the thief could hope to broker if they didn't want to be completely ostracized from the community and shunned/insulted publicly on the forums or at shows. The thief if it wasn't you had already gotten away with it and someone else took the fall, so thats about the best outcome an anonymous thief could hope for short of no one ever noticing something was missing in the first place. Some might say that all this could even be considered evidence that you were in fact the thief, since other then the victims you benefit the most...In theory


----------



## Nick

Don't you ever get tired of shoveling it? I think most are going to need taller boots.



DCreptiles said:


> was not something that was meant to be sold. i just said that i assisted in the return of the frogs because i wanted to. Not because i was pressured because i wasn't and i did it knowing nothing would change. but this even has not hurt me in the hobby nor made things difficult for me in anyway considering i am still buying, selling, and trading. Many of the people who have commented here have not had previous dealings with me nor have spoken to me before so you think it effects me if we never do? i been in this hobby long enough to build friendships with people who have huge collections of frogs. i my self have about 25 different species of frogs. so i got good friends, a nice collection... what more do i need? forum popularity? give me a break. but before this turns into another major discussion against kyles wishes i think we should give it a break. The frogs were returned Chris and Julio are happy. I am happy the frogs have been returned with a witness which has changed a lot of peoples opinions already. I have nothing more to say on the topic.
> 
> Enjoy


----------



## Eric Walker

DCreptiles said:


> with a witness which has changed a lot of peoples opinions already.
> 
> Enjoy


A witness that is your friend? Nice try.


----------



## Philsuma

It's just sickening to read....really......disturbing too.


----------



## Woodsman

I'm going with the original plan, SHUN, SHUN, SHUN.


----------



## melas

The only thing taking a witness along proves is that Nightstalker didn't recognize the "thief" (and I believe Nightstalker is a stand up guy - but he has no way of knowing whether the person you met was put up to it by you or not). It would be incredibly easy to find a friend/cousin/neighbor to drop off the frogs at the said location. As long as it wasn't someone he would recognize the sham is a success . . .


----------



## angry gary

DCreptiles said:


> but this even has not hurt me in the hobby nor made things difficult for me in anyway considering i am still buying, selling, and trading.


well i guess it is a win- win situation for all! you don't need us and we don't need you. you go away and we promise not come looking for you.

AG


----------



## DCreptiles

Hmmmmm.....

"Ok it is clear some people do not get the point. This topic is not be discussed on the site. Anyone posting another thread on the topic will get some time off."


has anyone read this before?


----------



## jig1

DCreptiles said:


> Hmmmmm.....
> 
> "Ok it is clear some people do not get the point. This topic is not be discussed on the site. Anyone posting another thread on the topic will get some time off."
> 
> 
> has anyone read this before?



Dude, just go away


----------



## DCreptiles

jig1 said:


> Dude, just go away



go away from?


----------



## Vermfly

DCreptiles said:


> Hmmmmm.....
> 
> "Ok it is clear some people do not get the point. This topic is not be discussed on the site. Anyone posting another thread on the topic will get some time off."
> 
> 
> has anyone read this before?


You posted in this thread about it first. Don't stir the pot and no one would have responded.


----------



## jig1

DCreptiles said:


> go away from?


 The hobby,here,there,everywhere!


----------



## mydumname

So decided to do some skim reading....apparently missed a lot in my slightly inactive status on the forum.

Had no clue Scott moved to AZ......and I see Dave (dmartin) is back....welcome back Dave.

And even a post from Corey.

I haven't been in the regional section lately or been to a meet in some time, missed Scott's meeting. But saw something about one at Roman's, if I read correctly. 

Would like to be added to the MADS list.....will send a PM to melas as well.


----------



## DCreptiles

jig1 said:


> The hobby,here,there,everywhere!



actually i was not first to post it here.. please read further back and i did not stir the pot.. 

jig1 i dont understand your just leave.. cant leave everywhere and im not leaving the hobby so sorry to hurt your feelings.


----------



## melas

mydumname said:


> Would like to be added to the MADS list.....will send a PM to melas as well.


You've been taken care of! I think you have to accept the invite though . . .


----------



## Philsuma

Shouldn't you be required to be a _member_ of MADS to post in this thread?

Unless you are new and requestiing membership / info of course....


----------



## markpulawski

absolutely Phil, writing in this thread requires 100% membership in MADS...or in this case REALLY ANGRY. I think the only one that can get around that is AG, based on nomenclature and a grandfather clause, however anyone else responding here and NOT a member of MADS is certainly subject to a cavity search...a deep, deep cavity search, conducted by you and your team of course.


----------



## jubjub47

Philsuma said:


> Shouldn't you be required to be a _member_ of MADS to post in this thread?
> 
> Unless you are new and requestiing membership / info of course....


I disagree Phil. This group is the largest dart frog group in the country and much of what occurs within this group affects the entire hobby as a whole. Had this thread been kept private then it could have been possible for the entire blue jeans situation to go unnoticed throughout the entire hobby and we wouldn't know who to stay away from.....in this instance. I think for the most part most outsiders stay quiet until an issue arises that involves the whole hobby.


----------



## Philsuma

Ok....yeah....I kinda screwed up by tip toe-ing in my post.

I'm not good at Tip toe-ing.

Let me be more direct. Derek _shouldn't_ post here on any MADS thread......but....I'm sure he will, as there's just "no stopping him".

but

He was *kicked out* of MADS.

I don't think a lot of people know that.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Philsuma said:


> Ok....yeah....I kinda screwed up by tip toe-ing in my post.
> 
> I'm not good at Tip toe-ing.
> 
> Let me be more direct. Derek _shouldn't_ post here on any MADS thread......but....I'm sure he will, as there's just "no stopping him".
> 
> but
> 
> He was *kicked out* of MADS.
> 
> I don't think a lot of people know that.


*GASP* NO?...My god the injustice!!!! Why?!?!? Why?!?!?!...oh wait I have a pretty good idea


----------



## rcteem

I feel all this needs to be said but not on here cause Kyle is probably bout to close this thread...Please dont get me wrong for defending him, *as I am not *, but lets take it somewhere else before Kyle closes this useful thread.


----------



## Dendro Dave

rcteem said:


> I feel all this needs to be said but not on here cause Kyle is probably bout to close this thread...Please dont get me wrong for defending him, *as I am not *, but lets take it somewhere else before Kyle closes this useful thread.


.....Works for me


----------



## Philsuma

Board of Inquiry® - FaunaClassifieds


The above is a link to BOI....many different threads are on that liked page.

Take a little look around and see if ya recognize anyone.


----------



## yours

Holy crap! I was "out of town" for the weekend.......

Were the frogs OFFICIALLY returned to 'rcteem', that is to say....does he HAVE them at this very moment...no IF's, AND's, or BUT(T)'s????????


Wowwww.......))))))))





Alex

PS - Just saw the other thread on the time frame......yayyy!!


----------



## pl259

From a Mod's perspective I see no reason to lock this thread. I see of lot closure and expect it will course correct back towards other matters. Members are speaking their minds and having their say. No need to pick apart each other's posts about this. The realities are clear enough, IMO.

Glad to see you're getting your BJs Chris!


----------



## rcteem

Basicly cause we all know Julio is a stand up guy...thanks again to everyone who helped me get them back




yours said:


> Holy crap! I was "out of town" for the weekend.......
> 
> Were the frogs OFFICIALLY returned to 'rcteem', that is to say....does he HAVE them at this very moment...no IF's, AND's, or BUT(T)'s????????
> 
> 
> Wowwww.......))))))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex
> 
> PS - Just saw the other thread on the time frame......yayyy!!


----------



## yours

Heck yeah man! Really really happy for you, we all are )))))

To digress though, I just do not understand the mindset behind this whole drama-mama situation..........................*if**IF**if* the 'urge/necessity' really was there, to TAKE something that was not one's own.......isn't......wouldn't.....hmm.................shan't that sort of notion be a prepubescent/adolescent 'urge/necessity' in that......it's something born out of, perhaps, naivete and/or ignorance.......that which MAY have not been CONTROLLED(there was no 'right-or-wrong' because that LESSON in life hadn't been LEARNED)

The *why**WHY**why* is killing me, as the above scenario does not apply at all(nor am I pinpointing such a staple to any such age demographic obviously).....though I SUPPOSE the mind of a lawbreaker is what I'm having a difficult time in relating to..........it's just a major bummer of a shame that something like this had to happen, to stink up the place the mite!

Again, I'm just completely relieved for you Chris.....the SUPPORT of the community TRIUMPHED in its entirety for those bless-ed frog babies!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see "Brad Pitt" and "Angelina Jolie" in their rightful home....hehehhehhe(re: famous couples naming) 




Alex


----------



## Philsuma

Alex.....step away from the Tequila, Mescaline or Colorado river toad licking.

Please.....


----------



## stemcellular

Am I the only one that thinks Alex and Dendrodave need their own blog?


----------



## melas

stemcellular said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Alex and Dendrodave need their own blog?


There's not enough space left on the internet for that . . .


----------



## yours

*is to be deflated some??**blink**blink's**grin*

Hey Phil......let me know when it's not ICE-SNOW-WINTER wonderland-ie up and over there(I know Steve lives in the sticks, and I don't trust his 'dirt' roads this time of year for anything!).....I hear a couple of Eldorado's are missing me and they don't even know it 


*reflects*

At least my 'heart' was in the right place, even if the message wasn't conveyed.....CLEARLY enough for everyone.....eh Ray?*nudge* 



Alex


----------



## Philsuma

Yeah......your pumilio are just about ready to start laying eggs.


----------



## Dendro Dave

stemcellular said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Alex and Dendrodave need their own blog?


LOL...maybe like me he is big fan of Socrates. "The unexamined life may not be worth living for the human being", and all that. But perhaps Mark Twain hit the nail on the head even harder when he said "The unexamined life may not be worth living, but the life too closely examined may not be lived at all". I simply seek the balance, and as Robert Frost might say..."Two roads diverged in a wood, and I took the one less traveled by, And that has made all the difference"


----------



## Dendro Dave

melas said:


> There's not enough space left on the internet for that . . .


Well I haven't crashed it yet...

I posted this in another thread, seems applicable here too...







(KIDDING) ....You're not getting off that easy! Muawhahahaahhahahhah


----------



## stemcellular

If it wasn't entirely clear, I meant my comment as a compliment. While some of us can be curt at times, Alex and Dave both trend toward being verbose, to say the least, when it comes to frogintel.


----------



## Dendro Dave

stemcellular said:


> If it wasn't entirely clear, I meant my comment as a compliment. While some of us can be curt at times, Alex and Dave both trend toward being verbose, to say the least, when it comes to frogintel.


I took no offense, nor do I deny the truth  I'm sad I never heard back from you on those PMs though  Small off topic update on that: I think I've learned GFP is probably the way to go...with no lucerfin gene isolated, or at least easily available(I forget which) and the need for a substrate to make the Luciferase work it just seems to impractical to get desired results.

Ok, now back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## yours

CONFOUND YOU RAY, for hiding your snide antics by being P.C. and all around amiable!!!!!!  (Phil's the overtly SHY fella---heh---but I was EXPECTING more from you....*jesting smile*)


Dave - I don't even know what I'd do with a BLOGGG, but I think if I hung out with you or something........it could be the start of something tremendous.....beautiful.......further MAGICALLY ECCENTRIC, more so than they're painting us out to be in singular form! ))))


Mayhaps there was a reason why I 'gave up' the whole art-literature gig after all.....

*drippp!*

At any rate....



Alex


----------



## stemcellular

Dendro Dave said:


> I took no offense, nor do I deny the truth  I'm sad I never heard back from you on those PMs though  Small off topic update on that: I think I've learned GFP is probably the way to go...with no lucerfin gene isolated, or at least easily available(I forget which) and the need for a substrate to make the Luciferase work it just seems to impractical to get desired results.
> 
> Ok, now back to your regularly scheduled programming...


Dave, like I tell my students, I respond well to short email questions...when it comes to 3 page emails...well, those tend to retreat to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## Dendro Dave

stemcellular said:


> Dave, like I tell my students, I respond well to short email questions...when it comes to 3 page emails...well, those tend to retreat to the bottom of the pile.


Aw man, I don't think that would have even been a full page of double spaced written text  I just want to learn!!!  Well you've asked for it now Ray...shorter PM's Incomming! 




yours said:


> CONFOUND YOU RAY, for hiding your snide antics by being P.C. and all around amiable!!!!!!  (Phil's the overtly SHY fella---heh---but I was EXPECTING more from you....*jesting smile*)
> 
> 
> Dave - I don't even know what I'd do with a BLOGGG, but I think if I hung out with you or something........it could be the start of something tremendous.....beautiful.......further MAGICALLY ECCENTRIC, more so than they're painting us out to be in singular form! ))))
> 
> 
> Mayhaps there was a reason why I 'gave up' the whole art-literature gig after all.....
> 
> *drippp!*
> 
> At any rate....
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


....You're scaring me  (Just kidding!...Mostly)


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Any February meeting decided yet?


If so I would be willing to bring preordered feeder cultures to it.



Todd


----------



## Philsuma

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Any February meeting decided yet?
> 
> 
> If so I would be willing to bring preordered feeder cultures to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


 
Todd,

I think Scott has had only one other meeting time per year...other than the late fall / winter one....summer, I think? Can't remember. We should all just be lucky that he ever wants to have another one after that last incident.

I think there are some other meets / gatherings closeby:

1. March 20th - Andy's place in Brooklyn
2. April sometime - Roman's place in Philly
3. May 14 - Frog Day Staten Island

Maybe you could see if the "Red Barn" is open for hosting....


----------



## mantisdragon91

Philsuma said:


> Todd,
> 
> I think Scott has had only one other meeting time per year...other than the late fall / winter one....summer, I think? Can't remember. We should all just be lucky that he ever wants to have another one after that last incident.
> 
> I think there are some other meets / gatherings closeby:
> 
> 1. March 20th - Andy's place in Brooklyn
> 2. April sometime - Roman's place in Philly
> 3. May 14 - Frog Day Staten Island
> 
> Maybe you could see if the "Red Barn" is open for hosting....


April still looks good for me to host since hopefully the weather will be warm enough for a possible Barbeque on the deck. Not set on any dates yet though so I am open to everyone's input.


----------



## Philsuma

mantisdragon91 said:


> April still looks good for me to host since hopefully the weather will be warm enough for a possible Barbeque on the deck. Not set on any dates yet though so I am open to everyone's input.


Cool.

oh...there is a Feb "event"

Hamburg Reptile show Sat - feb 26th


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I definitely hope Scott would still be willing to host after that horrific incident that we arent allowed to mention specifics of .

Phil Im unfamiliar with a Red Barn. 

To be honest a Feb meeting would be great but the more I think about it the more I think its not so feasible with the crappy weather here in the NorthEast



Todd


----------



## rcteem

Dartfrogfreak said:


> I definitely hope Scott would still be willing to host after that horrific incident that we arent allowed to mention specifics of .
> 
> Phil Im unfamiliar with a Red Barn.
> 
> To be honest a Feb meeting would be great but the more I think about it the more I think its not so feasible with the crappy weather here in the NorthEast
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


I believe the "red barn" is seans place


----------



## Gumby

Philsuma said:


> We should all just be lucky that he ever wants to have another one after that last incident.
> 
> I think there are some other meets / gatherings closeby:
> 
> 1. March 20th - Andy's place in Brooklyn
> 2. April sometime - Roman's place in Philly
> 3. May 14 - Frog Day Staten Island
> 
> Maybe you could see if the "Red Barn" is open for hosting....





mantisdragon91 said:


> April still looks good for me to host since hopefully the weather will be warm enough for a possible Barbeque on the deck. Not set on any dates yet though so I am open to everyone's input.


Ok so I am aware of the incident that occured with the BJ's as I am sure most people are by now. I am fairly new to this community and to PDF's, but I want to learn as much as I can about them and meet others with my same interests. I can understand if these meets are invite only in light of what happened, but would I be allowed to attend? I live in MD so I'd probably try and stay pretty local. I am trustworthy and would not steal anything. I'd like to purchase frogs at a meet. I've never done that before. A BBQ with people who are as fascinated with PDF's as I am would be AMAZING! I would love to have a network of people who I could trade supplies and or frogs with. 

So my main question here is... Would I be allowed to attend a meet? and since I don't really know anyone here personally would you guys be accepting of me? I just don't want to have this huge expectation of meeting awesome people who would not be willing to interact with me.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## mantisdragon91

Gumby said:


> Ok so I am aware of the incident that occured with the BJ's as I am sure most people are by now. I am fairly new to this community and to PDF's, but I want to learn as much as I can about them and meet others with my same interests. I can understand if these meets are invite only in light of what happened, but would I be allowed to attend? I live in MD so I'd probably try and stay pretty local. I am trustworthy and would not steal anything. I'd like to purchase frogs at a meet. I've never done that before. A BBQ with people who are as fascinated with PDF's as I am would be AMAZING! I would love to have a network of people who I could trade supplies and or frogs with.
> 
> So my main question here is... Would I be allowed to attend a meet? and since I don't really know anyone here personally would you guys be accepting of me? I just don't want to have this huge expectation of meeting awesome people who would not be willing to interact with me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


Of course you would be welcome. Just be prepared for a strip search and some hazing


----------



## ChrisK

mantisdragon91 said:


> Of course you would be welcome. Just be prepared for a strip search and some hazing


Yeah, if you're a first timer you get the beer funnel..............


----------



## Philsuma

32oz Deli-cup pong

Think...Frank the Tank...


----------



## Gumby

Thanks a lot guys! oh no pledging all over again  haha
Well I'll hopefully see you guys soon. I'll make it to the first meet that is in reasonable distance from my place. 

-Chris

P.S. anyone have any Varadero pairs they'd be willing to sell and bring to one of these meets? I'm in the market


----------



## melas

Gumby said:


> Thanks a lot guys! oh no pledging all over again  haha
> Well I'll hopefully see you guys soon. I'll make it to the first meet that is in reasonable distance from my place.
> 
> -Chris
> 
> P.S. anyone have any Varadero pairs they'd be willing to sell and bring to one of these meets? I'm in the market


Yes I believe what we have "decided" as a rather loosely organized group is that details of the meetings will be posted on our group page here on DB. We are able to control the membership that way and thus who can see the info. Just send me a pm if you want to be included. You can visit this link to make the request as well:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/mid-atlantic-dendrobatid-society-mads.html

I don't want to speak for the group but I believe we still want this to be an "open" group but we just want to protect our personal info (phone #'s, addresses, email addy's, etc). You'll have a great time and be instantly accepted . . . you can't get much "geekier" than frog people! 

Also - for those of you already "members" of the DB MADS Group be sure to "Subscribe" to the group so you get email notifications of changes etc. Go to the link above and click on the "Group Tools" drop down. . . the options can be found there.


----------



## Vagabond324

Just a quick Hi here to introduce myself, My name is Jon an I live in Philadelphia, PA and I'm a retired Philly firefighter of 31 years. I have had Darts now for almost 3 years, this started when my daughter set me up with a pair of Leuc's for my birthday, 2 females I believe, because in almost 3 years, not a peep from them. I first saw Darts at her friends house and just fell in love with them. These guys did so well that my next birthday brought me another setup with 3 Azureus, they are almost 2 years old now, I think I might get a pair from these 3 as two are huge and one is 2/3 their size or a bit smaller, will have to remove one to see what happens. Last month I purchased 5 Powder Blues Juvi's and one possible Adult male Citronella, this citronella male is so interesting as he is always out and on the hunt for food. He will run over to the front door when I bring out the FF to feed him and will wait right there as I disperse the FF in his vivarium, he also likes to sit at the mouth of my small water fall and let the water run over him, very funny. I hope to find him a mate someday soon when I'm double sure of his sex. So now the future, I'm looking forward to meeting some of you here to expanding into some other types real soon like the Orange galactonotus, pumilio and some others. Anyway thanks for all your tips and help this site offers, it's a wonderful place.


----------



## ggazonas

Phil

I am going to host one too, probably sometime in the summer...depends on when the fianl sale of the house is....just one more to add to that list.


Philsuma said:


> Todd,
> 
> I think Scott has had only one other meeting time per year...other than the late fall / winter one....summer, I think? Can't remember. We should all just be lucky that he ever wants to have another one after that last incident.
> 
> I think there are some other meets / gatherings closeby:
> 
> 1. March 20th - Andy's place in Brooklyn
> 2. April sometime - Roman's place in Philly
> 3. May 14 - Frog Day Staten Island
> 
> Maybe you could see if the "Red Barn" is open for hosting....


----------



## Philsuma

ggazonas said:


> Phil
> 
> I am going to host one too, probably sometime in the summer...depends on when the fianl sale of the house is....just one more to add to that list.


Cool George...I'd love to see that new frog room.

Welcome Jon from Philly.....this a great group of guys and gals. You'll have a lot of fun and frogs here, no doubt !


----------



## ggazonas

Philsuma said:


> Cool George...I'd love to see that new frog room.
> 
> Welcome Jon from Philly.....this a great group of guys and gals. You'll have a lot of fun and frogs here, no doubt !


Hopefully in a couple weeks or so I'll have my new tanks....things are moving along well now in terms of getting the new room setup......the biggest issue is getting the sale of the house settled. Once that becomes clearer we'll talk about a date, but given I'm not thinking anytime before June we have 3 other meetings and plenty of time for deciding that.


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> We should all just be lucky that he ever wants to have another one after that last incident.
> I think there are some other meets / gatherings closeby:
> 1. March 20th - Andy's place in Brooklyn
> 2. April sometime - Roman's place in Philly
> 3. May 14 - Frog Day Staten Island


I've got to admit I still sting from the actions of one person but plan to not dwell on the past. Hard to believe, but that meeting was only a month and a half ago...seems like much longer.
Will I still have the MADS meets at my place? Yes
When? Probably once a year
Why? Because its a great way for experienced and non-experienced froggers to mingle.
Will things be different? Probably--I'd require that nobody attend without receiving prior approval from me. Seems only fair. Trades/transactions will still occur, but I hope everyone will remember what led to this and "own" their own stuff. What about my stuff? Guess I'll just have to suck it up and assume some risk.
Sounds like a busy schedule through May--maybe look to the fall?
Scott


----------



## ggazonas

SMenigoz said:


> I've got to admit I still sting from the actions of one person but plan to not dwell on the past. Hard to believe, but that meeting was only a month and a half ago...seems like much longer.
> Will I still have the MADS meets at my place? Yes
> When? Probably once a year
> Why? Because its a great way for experienced and non-experienced froggers to mingle.
> Will things be different? Probably--I'd require that nobody attend without receiving prior approval from me. Seems only fair. Trades/transactions will still occur, but I hope everyone will remember what led to this and "own" their own stuff. What about my stuff? Guess I'll just have to suck it up and assume some risk.
> Sounds like a busy schedule through May--maybe look to the fall?
> Scott


I totally agree with you Scott and plan to do the same thing when I host a meet. The part about prior approval. Its unfortunate that it has come to this but when you open your house up to others and have a collection as extenxsive as yours, you put a lot on the line. Glad that you'll continue to do them though.


----------



## NathanB

I could host a small meet if theres any interest. My frogs aren't anything special but its an excuse to get together and bs


----------



## Ed

ggazonas said:


> I totally agree with you Scott and plan to do the same thing when I host a meet. The part about prior approval. Its unfortunate that it has come to this but when you open your house up to others and have a collection as extenxsive as yours, you put a lot on the line. Glad that you'll continue to do them though.


I can always sit near the door and hold a cattle prod....and take the same attitude as was shown in the music store in the Blues Brothers..... 

Ed


----------



## ggazonas

Ed said:


> I can always sit near the door and hold a cattle prod....and take the same attitude as was shown in the music store in the Blues Brothers.....
> 
> Ed


Ed your hired!


----------



## dmartin72

I'd love to watch Ed in action!



Ed said:


> I can always sit near the door and hold a cattle prod....and take the same attitude as was shown in the music store in the Blues Brothers.....
> 
> Ed


----------



## mantisdragon91

I've got a lot of sharp swords at my house and the knowledge and desire to use them. Potential frog rustlers consider this your one and only warning


----------



## ChrisK

mantisdragon91 said:


> I've got a lot of sharp swords at my house and the knowledge and desire to use them. Potential frog rustlers consider this your one and only warning


Yeah I got a couple myself I can bring, with lotsandlotsandlotsandlotsandlots of practice under my belt............


----------



## Ed

A sword works but afterwards you can't claim they were messing in a tank, and electrocuted themselves somehow.. you'd also have to clean up all of the blood and look for the nearest pig farm... 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma

Ahh ! Not test cutting !

Pig farm?










Bricktop says "You guys be sure to "clock in" on Matt's Frog day thread, now....or the piggies will be disappointed".

Scott M. just confirmed.


----------



## mantisdragon91

Ed said:


> A sword works but afterwards you can't claim they were messing in a tank, and electrocuted themselves somehow.. you'd also have to clean up all of the blood and look for the nearest pig farm...
> 
> Ed


Who needs pigs when you have monitors. It may take longer but the end result will be the same.


----------



## Ed

mantisdragon91 said:


> Who needs pigs when you have monitors. It may take longer but the end result will be the same.


You don't have to crush up the bones as much for pigs....


----------



## dmartin72

That's a great movie by the way.


----------



## angry gary

i would volunteer to work security also. i have a few friends i would gladly bring along to keep everyone company. if they decide to run for it with someone elses possessions i would gladly spot them a 200 yard headstart.











AG


----------



## Vagabond324

angry gary said:


> i would volunteer to work security also. i have a few friends i would gladly bring along to keep everyone company. if they decide to run for it with someone elses possessions i would gladly spot them a 200 yard headstart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AG


Love the 11" Ar-15 on the front left, I can bring it's big brother.


----------



## dtfleming

Vagabond324 said:


> Love the 11" Ar-15 on the front left, I can bring it's big brother.


You work for Philly FD?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Anybody remember the day at Scott Menigoz's place when Corey stuck her finger's in the P. terribilis viv and got bit?

Id love to see that vid again if anyone knows where to find it!



Todd


----------



## SMenigoz

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Anybody remember the day at Scott Menigoz's place when Corey stuck her finger's in the P. terribilis viv and got bit?
> Todd


Corey had it coming...she was taunting that frog ALL day!!!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

LMAO!!! Possibly true!



Todd


----------



## Vagabond324

dtfleming said:


> You work for Philly FD?


Retired 2 years back, 31 years PFD.


----------



## dtfleming

Vagabond324 said:


> Retired 2 years back, 31 years PFD.


Cool, I work for Balt City.


----------



## NathanB

Is anyone interested in trying a DN magazine group buy?


----------



## rcteem

bussardnr said:


> Is anyone interested in trying a DN magazine group buy?


What do you mean...sharing a magazine? Pm cause im interested but not sure what you mean by group buy.


----------



## NathanB

I mean a real group buy where we order a bunch of magazines together to get a better price, and people could pick them up at a meeting.


----------



## rcteem

bussardnr said:


> I mean a real group buy where we order a bunch of magazines together to get a better price, and people could pick them up at a meeting.


Im down for that!!!


----------



## SMenigoz

rcteem said:


> Im down for that!!!


...X2
Scott


----------



## Julio

did you guys contact the mag to see if they woudl do that? cause quite a few of us have subscribtions to the mag already.


----------



## rcteem

Ive had to delete my pms but the guy who works for the metro in DC, can you pm me again!!!


----------



## SMenigoz

rcteem said:


> Ive had to delete my pms but the guy who works for the metro in DC, can you pm me again!!!


I believe that would be Angry Gary.
Scott


----------



## mantisdragon91

Thread's been a little slow lately, so I figured now is as good a time as any to start planning the spring meet at my house in Ne Philly. I'm thinking the 2nd or 3rd week in April. Anyone interested in attending and any preferences on date?


----------



## Julio

Saturdays are always best for me either 2nd or 3rd week is fine


----------



## JHicks3

April is good for me...looking forward to it! With the exception of the last weekend in April, which is the show in Hamburg I believe (April 30). Thanks

Jon


----------



## JeremyHuff

Roman, mid April would be good. Half way between Andy's meet and frog day


----------



## mantisdragon91

My thoughts at this point would be to do the 16th which is a Saturday I could be enticed to the 23rd but I think that is too close to Easter for many people.


----------



## Vagabond324

Hi Roman, Nice meeting you at Hamburg last Saturday. I think the 16th is a better date for me, looking forward to the meet and seeing your collection. Jon


----------



## tclipse

Finals week again??? *facepalm* Put me down as a maybe, if I make the approval list.


----------



## mantisdragon91

tclipse said:


> Finals week again??? *facepalm* Put me down as a maybe, if I make the approval list.


You know you are on the list. Plus you may see some more Phelsuma you'll want to throw on the wish list for when you get that high paying job post graduation


----------



## ggazonas

16th is good for me as well....however I don't know if I'll be able to make the 10-15 minute grueling drive in NE philly


----------



## NathanB

Julio said:


> did you guys contact the mag to see if they woudl do that? cause quite a few of us have subscribtions to the mag already.


I haven't yet. I dont see why they wouldn't. Even splitting the shipping cost would save us money.


----------



## rcteem

16th should work for me. Love to see. What other day geckos you have roman and see how my frogs are doing for you...how are the Iquitos vents doing???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mantisdragon91

rcteem said:


> 16th should work for me. Love to see. What other day geckos you have roman and see how my frogs are doing for you...how are the Iquitos vents doing???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are out constantly but no breeding from them yet. On the bright side I just found my first Grandis and Standingii eggs of the season, and my Klemmeri, Robertmertensi and V-***** are all gravid as we speak.


----------



## SMenigoz

mantisdragon91 said:


> Thread's been a little slow lately, so I figured now is as good a time as any to start planning the spring meet at my house in Ne Philly. I'm thinking the 2nd or 3rd week in April. Anyone interested in attending and any preferences on date?


I'd love to attend Roman, but need to say "tentative" due to my work schedule. Despite the history at my house, I hope I'd make the list...
Chances are strong that I may spend as much time in your phelsuma area...the wife will NOT be coming; no chance of you planting a bug in her ear!
Scott


----------



## mantisdragon91

SMenigoz said:


> I'd love to attend Roman, but need to say "tentative" due to my work schedule. Despite the history at my house, I hope I'd make the list...
> Chances are strong that I may spend as much time in your phelsuma area...the wife will NOT be coming; no chance of you planting a bug in her ear!
> Scott


Scott,

Would love to have you attend and eyeball the stuff, 15 species of Phelsuma, 6 species of Uroplatus and another 20 or so misc gecko species. And I still say that what you need to complete your collection would be some nice friendly Polypedates Dennysi

"Polypedates dennysi (gliding chinese tree frog)" Fine Art Print by oskanoears [2961348-2] - RedBubble.com

If the 16th doesn't work for you let me know when you are in the Philly area and we'll arrange a private tour.


----------



## oddlot

Wow Roman,I didn't realize you worked with that many species of geckos.All the more reason to make it.My grandis have been giving me several clutches (my first babies hatched on valentines day).My gold dust have given 2 sets so far.My leopards are gravid too.Gotta love it!
Lou






mantisdragon91 said:


> Scott,
> 
> Would love to have you attend and eyeball the stuff, 15 species of Phelsuma, 6 species of Uroplatus and another 20 or so misc gecko species. And I still say that what you need to complete your collection would be some nice friendly Polypedates Dennysi
> 
> "Polypedates dennysi (gliding chinese tree frog)" Fine Art Print by oskanoears [2961348-2] - RedBubble.com
> 
> If the 16th doesn't work for you let me know when you are in the Philly area and we'll arrange a private tour.


----------



## mantisdragon91

Quick reminder meet is on the 16th of this month. How is everyone's schedule looking?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I might be able to attend if someone wants to carpool.


Todd


----------



## Uniceros

I thought I'd drop in and say hi... And build some sort of credibility. I posted in the beginner forum about my new mantellas, I live in Arlington, VA. I'm excited there are so many froggers around here!


----------



## tim13

How do you know if you are invited to this?


----------



## mantisdragon91

tim13 said:


> How do you know if you are invited to this?


Anyone who wants to show up is invited this isn't a members only type thing at least not at my place, can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

What's the time frame on this shindig? I'm going to try to swing by  If anyone has a spare male Green and Bronze auratus, PM me please.


----------



## mantisdragon91

Zombie Frawg said:


> What's the time frame on this shindig? I'm going to try to swing by  If anyone has a spare male Green and Bronze auratus, PM me please.


Thinking like 12-4


----------



## jfehr232

I am pretty sure I can make this and I am due for a meeting since I have yet to be at one for a while.

I have (2.1.1) Varaderos that are proven, female has an orange head on her. I can bring their 29g high that they are in for whoever wants them.

A proven Female BL Vent 

3 intermedius looks like a (1.2) Tarlton line.

Proven Pair of nominant imi pair tank with them also.

I also have have 4 basti froglets but they just hit the 3 month mark. I know that is a tad young but they are in a 55g that is split with the 3 intermedius.

So the 55g split is up for sale also, its very nice looking.

Hope to meet some new ppl and have a good time. I love philly.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I am going to try to make it. If I do, I can bring the following:

Froglets:

Azureus $40
Dwarf Cobalts $50
Matecho $75 
Bakhuis $50
Yellow Back $50
Leucomelas $40
Giant Orange $100
Santa Isabel anthonyi	$30
P. vittatus $30
H. azuriventris $40
Yellow P. terribilis $90 

Adults:

1.1	Orange Lamasi proven $150
1.1? “intermedius” imitator $175
1.1? Carincachi Valley imitator (def. male)	$175
0.0.3 El Dorado pumilio $100
0.0.4 Cauchero pumilio $125
3.0 Alanis $90
1.0 P. vittatus $50

Feeders:

D. melanogaster – Turkish gliders $5 fresh culture, $8 producing or near producing
D. hydei – Black $7 fresh culture, $10 producing or near 
D. hydei – Golden $7 fresh culture, $10 producing or near 
D. buzzatti - $10 fresh culture, $15 producing or near 
Bean beetles - $8
Tropical white springtails - $8 starter culture 
Tropical black springtails – $10 starter culture lg sp. Tomocerus 
Dwarf White isopods – $8 starter culture 
Spanish orange isopods - $8 starter culture 

Excelsior $3 a bag or 2 for $5
3x exoterra 12x12x18 $100 for all 3 (waiting to hear from one interested party first)


----------



## rcteem

I'll be there with a handful of potted Broms, standard lamasi froglets, and maybe even a probable pair, separated and hoping she doesn't call. Might have one or two more things but thats all I can think of for now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philsuma

I can make it.

Anyone that wants pumilio....you all know what I have by now.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

If I get up there I can bring a few leuc froglets if anyone is interested. I can also bring dwarf white isopod cultures.


----------



## MD_Frogger

You got any bastis Phil?


----------



## Philsuma

MD_Frogger said:


> You got any bastis Phil?


I sold my last adult pair of Orange spotted but the new owner just posted for 2 of their froglets. I used to have 4 pair but they all were desired by others. heh

I DO have an awesome "gold dust" that has irridescence, light green, blue and salmon colour....almost looks like a Colon. It's an adult hold back.


----------



## MD_Frogger

Philsuma said:


> I sold my last adult pair of Orange spotted but the new owner just posted for 2 of their froglets. I used to have 4 pair but they all were desired by others. heh
> 
> I DO have an awesome "gold dust" that has irridescence, light green, blue and salmon colour....almost looks like a Colon. It's an adult hold back.


Pm sent


----------



## rcteem

Ok, this is coming up quick...I have one 18x18x24 tank that I will be bringing up with me. It is custom made and asking $150 for it...if you text me I can send pictures that way...also I have some froglets and sub adults/ adult standard lamasi I can bring up if sold in advance...asking $150 and up depending on the age. Will also be bringing up collector Broms...have some solid red, purple, light lime green, banded, and spotted. They will run $8 and up. Even have 5 or 6 that are about to bloom. I will bring up a dozen plus ones that are sold in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcteem

Also have a proven male cucharo pumilio... $200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mantisdragon91

Quick reminder meet is this Saturday 12-4. Anyone who needs my address or cell shoot me a PM.


----------



## rcteem

Here is a picture of my custom tank for sale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio

As usual i will have purple iso cultures at $20


----------



## Zombie Frawg

If anyone is interested in the leuc froglets I have, I'll take $80 for the three at the meet. They're about 3 months oow and I really need the room. PM me if interested.


----------



## DendroJoe

Super Tiger Leg Monkey 45.00
Tiger Leg Monkey 30.00
Clown 35.00
Red Eye 40.00
Albino Red Eye 60.00
Southern Cobalts/ Yellow Head Sipilawini $220 pr
Yellow back 50.00
Azures 35.00
Cobalt 35.00
FG Vents 3-4 months 3/$100, 5-6months 3/$125 
Yellow Galact 4-5months $50.00

Feeders..
FF $5.00 or 5/20.00
Isopod dwarf white, stripe, dwarf stripe $8.00 or 3/20.00
Springtail, Black, Pink, micro, white $8.00 or 3/20.00

Bromeliads, etcs... $4.00ea


----------



## MD_Frogger

DendroJoe said:


> Southern Cobalts/ Yellow Head Sipilawini $220 pr


What is a southern cobalt and is a yellow head sipiliwani a cross between a brazilian yellow head and a yellow sip or do you just mean a yellow sip?


----------



## DendroJoe

MD_Frogger said:


> What is a southern cobalt and is a yellow head sipiliwani a cross between a brazilian yellow head and a yellow sip or do you just mean a yellow sip?


It is not a cross breed. There is no name set for the frogs here the board and have not clarify the name yet. So i am put the names down just the 2 names people are going by.


----------



## Blocker Institute

Looking forward to the meet. Would love to find someone that is going that has a female mint Terribilis or even a small group would be nice also.

Thanks


----------



## oddlot

Does anyone have some java moss,fly cups,or blue springs?Any tads available?

I have grandis hatched on valentines day,leopard geckos,albino corn snakes,or dubias.

Lou


----------



## DendroJoe

Good looking frogs?
Albino Red Eye


----------



## DendroJoe

Last call,

Mints- Darren Meyer line 2-3 months $75.00

springtails - tropical white, tropical pink, temperate black, micro 32 oz cultures $8 each
woodlice - dwarf white, dwarf striped 32 oz culture - $8 each
fruit flys - hydei, wingless melanogaster, turkish gliders $5 each
*** Multiple Cultures Discount are avail....


Live Oak 1 Gallon Bags $4.00ea./ $3.5 for 5 or more,

golden axolotl 3" - $30 each 

Neoregelia Bromeliads - lots $4.00 each

Joe


----------



## rcteem

Joe, I'll take one of each of the spring and isos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeremyHuff

Joe
I'll take a micro spring and dwarf striped iso.


----------



## oddlot

Roman,Thanks for sharing your home and diverse collection. Now I want some williamsi ,and kaiser newts! 
I picked up some caucheros,tanks,broms and shared some good company.I had a great time. Thanks Again,Lou


----------



## Julio

Thanks Roman for hosting a nice meeting, it was worth sitting in traffic!


----------



## Vagabond324

Sorry I missed it Roman, had to go down to Delaware this weekend. I really wanted to meet everyone. Hope it went well.


----------



## rcteem

Had a blast and nice to see your collection...finally got back to DC just now...lol.


----------



## paintballislife

Had a greatime, thanks for hosting!


----------



## Blocker Institute

Thanks for your hospitaility and cheesesteak suggestion! Really appreciate your love of your collection and your wealth of knowledge. It was exciting for us to attend our first meet and get to know some of you. Looking forward to putting more names with faces at the next meet.


----------



## mantisdragon91

Thanks to everyone who could attend. It was nice to see some new faces to go with the regulars. Hope to do this again in the fall, and hopefully even more of you can attend.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys, I know George is planning a meeting in the fall sometime. But Im wondering if there will be any meetings between now and then?


Todd


----------



## citypill

Hey all


Just wanted to reach out and say hi....I fell out of the hobby about two years ago. It's been awhile since I posted on here...or for that matter signed in. I also live in South Philly so I would love to stay in the loop on when you are going to meet up again. Just a quick heads up that I have a bunch of empty tanks including some exo-terras. I would love to either sell these or swap for some cuttings and cultures, so that I can eventually get some frogs again. Look forward to meeting and keeping in contact with all you fellow froggers!


----------



## stemcellular

Hope some of you can make it up to MA on July 30!
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/70142-sat-july-30-black-jungle-ma.html#post613743


----------

